# Daily Sketch And Fan Art Thread



## Bontakun (May 4, 2014)

_Welcome __to Art Exhibit's Daily Sketch And Fan Art Thread. 

This thread is specifically__ for members to post their fanart of any series here. With effort you will be rewarded with the same treatment as the Daily Sketch Thread.
_​_ 
_​_ To sum it up, post your sketches or fan art, we wanna see it  





Enjoy.
_​


----------



## PhoenixRoy (May 5, 2014)

Looking good. I'm guessing that is Emma Stone?


----------



## Linkofone (May 5, 2014)

Nice, I can't use paint to save my life.


----------



## Blue (May 5, 2014)

Alright, I'll see if this thread can live.



Was planning on filling this but I got lazy.


----------



## Tapion (May 5, 2014)

Mouse art, I cant get the line art down though D:


----------



## PhoenixRoy (May 5, 2014)

Here are 2 sketches from me~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 5, 2014)

Nice idea, Loni

Stickying


----------



## Lucciola (May 5, 2014)

Maybe not daily, but I'll post when i draw something that isn't fanart lol


----------



## Linkofone (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Blue (May 5, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY


----------



## Loni (May 5, 2014)

PhoenixRoy said:


> Looking good. I'm guessing that is Emma Stone?


Yes, thanks PR,

@ Blue, Starraver, PhoenixRoy, Lucciola, and Linkofone: Fantastic drawings.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 6, 2014)

Great thread, Loni. 





Blue said:


> EVERY SINGLE DAY



100 poses
100 faces
100 appendages 
and
10 animated gifs

You up for it? 

-----

If anyone needs a free drawing program to join in, try out  Pressure sensitivity for tablet users, easy and useful shortcuts, a wide variety of brushes, a pretty deep brush creator, storyboard templates, and a bunch more. Editing is limited, but that's what Gimp is for.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (May 6, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Great thread, Loni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's Tsubaki and Fuubuki, right!? Looks great. How can everyone in this thread be so skilled? I'll get something posted today, hopefully...


----------



## Blue (May 6, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> 100 poses
> 100 faces
> 100 appendages
> and
> ...


You had me on board until the gifs. Those things are wtfhard. 
Faces would be a challenge, but I could get them done with enough time left in the day to spend time in prayer.



PhoenixRoy said:


> How can everyone in this thread be so skilled?


Because



Blue said:


> EVERY SINGLE DAY


----------



## Brian (May 6, 2014)

bleh probably used too much shadows here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blue (May 6, 2014)

I'll finish it tomorrow for tomorrow.


----------



## Brian (May 6, 2014)

Love drawing animals, I will try to post more here on my days off





Blue said:


> I'll finish it tomorrow for tomorrow.



Looks great and defined, the shy one is my fav


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 6, 2014)

Blue said:


> You had me on board until the gifs. Those things are wtfhard.
> Faces would be a challenge, but I could get them done with enough time left in the day to spend time in prayer.
> 
> Because



Gifs were like the only equivalent to 10km running that I could think of. Plus, imagine how much you'll level up! 
Maybe we could move it down to one gif considering the amount of drawing you have to do for just one 
You have any alternative ideas?




*Spoiler*: _whole lot o Genos_


----------



## Blue (May 6, 2014)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME WITH THIS NUMBER OF GENOS

I can't hold all these Genos

I feel like Tank Top Tiger with my 6



Brian said:


> Love drawing animals, I will try to post more here on my days off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ~
I really like the intensity of your dude, I don't think you shaded too much at all


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 6, 2014)

^After seeing yours, I definitely wanted to do an expression sheet too. I just couldn't find yours and found  instead. It takes a while and is pretty exhausting, but its an awesome workout.


----------



## Robin (May 6, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Gifs were like the only equivalent to 10km running that I could think of. Plus, imagine how much you'll level up!
> Maybe we could move it down to one gif considering the amount of drawing you have to do for just one
> You have any alternative ideas?
> 
> ...



Potion that's just cruel in so many ways  you ebil


----------



## Loni (May 7, 2014)

OC named Sven of the Sword.

 Naruto and Sasuke.



Lucciola said:


> Maybe not daily, but I'll post when i draw something that isn't fanart lol



It's not fair, why is she so good at this!


----------



## Lucciola (May 7, 2014)

Loni said:


> It's not fair, why is she so good at this!




Thank you. I like drawing comics, so I get to practice different things even though I don't draw often. ^^


----------



## Linkofone (May 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Mouse is having issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robin (May 7, 2014)

Potion:


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2014)

Every... single.. day... 


*Spoiler*: __ 










EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> You have any alternative ideas?


I don't really. Arting is pretty time-consuming. It's why I was so impressed with the 25 Genos. No way you didn't gain a level or two from that. 
But you raised the bar on me again. 

What in the world is wrong with fanart? 

Is that Kuroko no Basuke? You're pretty awesome with perspective and layout. You can't call someone an illustrator until they can draw two characters interacting, and you clearly can.


----------



## Linkofone (May 8, 2014)

I've been trying to save up to get another bamboo pad. :/

Looks like I'll have to wait about few months.

Also Blue, your art is amazing.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Naus_ 










Blue said:


> Every... single.. day...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That wasn't even my final form (pencil and paper) 

*Spoiler*: _faces thoughts_ 




I do think I worked out a way to be more efficient with time and development while doing the 100 faces. We both drew our expressions from many different angles. The problem I ran across was that the angles I'm most unfamiliar and awkward with took up the largest chunk of my time. To combat that, we just do each sheet of expressions from one certain angle - one set from entirely infront, one set from the 3/4 angle (left and right), one set from the right 2/3 (left and right), one set from the profile (left and right), one set from slightly above, one set from slightly below, etc. This way, we can get used to unfamiliar angles and also further strengthen up the angles we are at home with for even quicker production. Not to mention get even better with expressions. 



We could also apply this approach to the expression sheets with poses and maybe even the appendages. 




Nico Robin said:


> Potion:



Tats!  I will definitely be more ebil for more from you Nico!


------

The excessive exercise stuff doesn't sound like a lot of fun now that I read over it again (still gonna attack it tho). 
What does sound fun?
Samurai Champloo X KLK Crossover! 


*Spoiler*: _the other foot lives! Also, Jinski_ 




Next up, Mako, and a whole lot of tweaks to the hands and feet of both them.


----------



## Lucciola (May 8, 2014)

Blue said:


> What in the world is wrong with fanart?
> 
> Is that Kuroko no Basuke?



Nothing wrong with it. It's just that I have original ideas too, but always put them off because if it's fanart, there are things to talk about with other people (like about how gay KnB characters are , when they clearly aren't ?_?)



Linkofone said:


> I've been trying to save up to get another bamboo pad. :/



The vector on paint tool SAI can produce smooth line even when drawing with a mouse. You should give it a try. :33


----------



## Blue (May 9, 2014)

Lucciola said:


> Nothing wrong with it. It's just that I have original ideas too, but always put them off because if it's fanart, there are things to talk about with other people (like about how gay KnB characters are , when they clearly aren't ?_?)


I do a lot of OC. In fact, it's like 95% of what I was doing before Kill la Kill hit and I got back into fanart. >_>
Mostly to draw my OTP. Which totes didn't work out but oh well.

I'll do some OC next.


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2014)

Oh I'll be viciously ebil for you then Potion  

"other foot"  


I mostly draw fanart, though I haven't been drawing/painting much. Maybe this thread will change that


----------



## PhoenixRoy (May 9, 2014)

You guys are superstars, I need to draw more! Once classes are done I think I'll try some painted stuff like Loni.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## blackbird (May 9, 2014)

Somebody recommended Paint Tool SAI, so I checked it out and made a sketch, trying out a few things.

Fun and easy to use and didn't feel particularly hardware taxing. Not sure of its depth/features though. Would recommend either way.


----------



## Linkofone (May 9, 2014)

K. I'll try downloading it later.\

*Edit*:

Done with finals, celebrate by drawing. :33


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ℛei (May 10, 2014)

so many lovely sketches


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 10, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> K. I'll try downloading it later.\
> 
> *Edit*:
> 
> ...



I know it's only a sketch but it's looks really beautiful, Linko


----------



## Linkofone (May 10, 2014)

ane said:


> I know it's only a sketch but it's looks really beautiful, Linko



Thank you very much.


----------



## blackbird (May 10, 2014)

More SAI testing (on a roll here), put a bit more time into this one and made it huge (original is 4092x2893, 350 dpi) to confirm the hardware tax: 
Went incredibly smooth, encountered no stutter whatsoever during the process. Only when switching to a 500px brush and twirling like crazy (for testing), the brush would lag a bit behind. Still, the experience is incomparable to working on canvas of even remotely similar size in Photoshop or Painter.

And no, it's not that the program can't blend colours. It's just that I haven't successfully found out how yet.


----------



## Lucciola (May 10, 2014)

^ try watercolor or marker tool for blending :33. I usually do everything with just the pen, watercolor, and marker.


----------



## Loni (May 11, 2014)

pencil sketch


----------



## Robin (May 12, 2014)

Blackbird: yeah awesome pic, blending that would be even better

Onepunch-man Bishounens  

maybe I'll color it when I have time.


----------



## Jirou (May 12, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> Blackbird: yeah awesome pic, blending that would be even better
> 
> Onepunch-man Bishounens
> 
> maybe I'll color it when I have time.


This sure is awesome, mate.


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2014)

Yeah so I lost the script for a day or two. I don't deserve the blessing of the gods. 

OC, more expressions, much easier in my natural way of drawing. I feel like I don't learn as much applying what I already know, however:


----------



## Linkofone (May 12, 2014)

Still trying ... Sai isn't installing for some reason.


----------



## Linkofone (May 13, 2014)

Making more simple sketches ...


----------



## Robin (May 13, 2014)

colored  
I'm bad at color choice I know 

sketch: 3 h, color: 5-6 h


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 14, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> colored
> I'm bad at color choice I know
> 
> sketch: 3 h, color: 5-6 h



Really? I think you chose well the colours
Well, maybe except the one at the right, but it still looks good


----------



## Robin (May 14, 2014)

thanks ane  
judging by the color scheme, the one on the right (Sonic) should have been light purple or pink? 
color is one thing I gotta work on, as well as composition. But like I keep saying, I just gotta practice and it'll come somehow... probably...


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

My inspiration keep disappearing.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 14, 2014)

^don't lose your way!!! 


*Spoiler*: _Milky White Tats_ 





Needed to switch it up a bit. Drew something with this style yesterday, but it never came together too well. 






Nico Robin said:


> colored
> I'm bad at color choice I know
> 
> sketch: 3 h, color: 5-6 h



The bishie is strong with this one. 
Love the Sonic and Genos feud 



Blue said:


> OC, more expressions, much easier in my natural way of drawing. I feel like I don't learn as much applying what I already know, however:



What a cutie


----------



## Robin (May 14, 2014)

Blue: kinda looks like that chick from FMB

Potion: well it always looks weird when you try out different styles. I like the white hair though :33 you should do the white hair with your regular stile


*Spoiler*: __ 



not enough bishie though, they gotta do like them Korean boybands, stand sideways crotch to butt for extra sexual tension  Put Sonic crotch to crotch face to face with Saitama and let the jealousy drama roll with Genos 




gotta do the SkotW one now, hope I'll make it in time


----------



## Brian (May 14, 2014)

Just messing around with the wacom


----------



## Blue (May 15, 2014)

Continuing the OPM trend!

More like finished lineart than sketch but oh well.



Nico Robin said:


> Blue: kinda looks like that chick from FMB[/SPOILER]


I like your colors! 
What's FMB?



Brian said:


> Just messing around with the wacom



Dayum


----------



## Lucciola (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Blue (May 15, 2014)

Ah I envy your sense of proportion. That's something like how I want to draw, but I keep accidentally coming back to anime proportions and their huge heads.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _some naked bald dude, not saitama_ 











Blue said:


> Continuing the OPM trend!



Aww. Of course he'd be her hero  pek

Nico: that was description was a bit too intensely detailed


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2014)

Blue said:


> Continuing the OPM trend!
> 
> More like finished lineart than sketch but oh well.
> 
> ...



that's the girl he saved, it's awesome pek
thanks :33
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> *Spoiler*: _some naked bald dude, not saitama_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks manly

ups sorry  too much yaoi on pixiv makes me conditioned  yaoiz with multiple pages hide awesome fan arts so even if I don't want to I have to sort through a ton of stuff


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 17, 2014)

made this as a new 'banner' art for my youtubes.


----------



## Lucciola (May 17, 2014)

Blue said:


> Ah I envy your sense of proportion. That's something like how I want to draw, but I keep accidentally coming back to anime proportions and their huge heads.


It took a lot of practice. Sometimes I still slip back into drawing big heads for girls. It's easier with male characters because they don't look nice with small shoulders.



Centuryslayer said:


> made this as a new 'banner' art for my youtubes.


I like how you put the patterns behind the guy in the left corner lol


----------



## Linkofone (May 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I need to stop being lazy and color things.


----------



## blackbird (May 18, 2014)

Lucciola said:


> ^ try watercolor or marker tool for blending :33. I usually do everything with just the pen, watercolor, and marker.



Thank you for the advice. I tried a bit of blending and different tools on my latest SAI project for now and while it still needs some detail, I ended up putting so much time into it that it qualifies more as a painting than a sketch 

Anyway, I think I'm done with SAI for now. I really liked how easy the program was to pick up, its color mixer, the tools/brushes' overall quality and especially the light hardware toll (last project was 5808x5808, 300 dpi. No complaints whatsoever, even with only 4gb RAM). What did bother me was the very limited brush palette and the interface for customizing said brushes - rather crucial features for getting what you want on the canvas. 

While I may come back at some point, I'll give SketchBook Pro a go in the meantime and started a new project today. So far I've only used the pencil tool, which is incredible, possibly the best I've ever tried of the sort(!)


----------



## Robin (May 19, 2014)

blackbird said:


> Thank you for the advice. I tried a bit of blending and different tools on my latest SAI project for now and while it still needs some detail, I ended up putting so much time into it that it qualifies more as a painting than a sketch
> 
> Anyway, I think I'm done with SAI for now. I really liked how easy the program was to pick up, its color mixer, the tools/brushes' overall quality and especially the light hardware toll (last project was 5808x5808, 300 dpi. No complaints whatsoever, even with only 4gb RAM). What did bother me was the very limited brush palette and the interface for customizing said brushes - rather crucial features for getting what you want on the canvas.
> 
> While I may come back at some point, I'll give SketchBook Pro a go in the meantime and started a new project today. So far I've only used the pencil tool, which is incredible, possibly the best I've ever tried of the sort(!)



awesome shot! makes me wanna go sketch nature too. Is this from a photo or a still from a movie? Looks like a still. 

I use Corel Painter X, education version, was only $99, and honestly I don't see any difference between the education version and the full version. There are plenty of brushes to choose from (several types and strengths of pencils) and then you can customize each one to unrecognizable levels. This is what I like about it. It's not as good at layer management though as photoshop is, and it's not good at graphics such as making sigs and stuff like that. It's just very good for painting/sketching/drawing. 

please post the painting, too, we wanna see what you did with it.

5800x5800 is also a bit taxing to my comp esp if I load it with layers. One-two layers is fine though on Corel Painter.


----------



## Loni (May 19, 2014)

Speed paint.


----------



## Linkofone (May 19, 2014)

It looks nice.


----------



## Lucciola (May 19, 2014)

blackbird said:


> -snip-


yes whether sai gets the job done or not really depends on how one wants their art to look like. It certainly doesn't have many options and tools compared to other drawing programs.

very nice sketch btw.^^ For me it's hard to draw animals.



Loni said:


> Speed paint.


an air jordan.  like the ones my anime husband wears.


----------



## Ace (May 19, 2014)

An old sketch I done. Too lazy so I snap a pic of it. lol


----------



## blackbird (May 20, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> awesome shot! *makes me wanna go sketch nature too.* Is this from a photo or a still from a movie? Looks like a still.


Thank you, that is the best compliment. The reference is some Animal Planet-esque photo and overall a great, action packed shot. Only wish it was higher resolution.



Nico Robin said:


> I use Corel Painter X, education version, was only $99, and honestly I don't see any difference between the education version and the full version. There are plenty of brushes to choose from (several types and strengths of pencils) and then you can customize each one to unrecognizable levels. This is what I like about it. It's not as good at layer management though as photoshop is, and it's not good at graphics such as making sigs and stuff like that. It's just very good for painting/sketching/drawing.


Thanks, I may have to revisit Painter then as painting and coloring doesn't seem to be one of SKP's main strengths, which is hardly surprising. Still, I hope to some day overcome my horrible ineptitude with digital painting in Photoshop. 


Nico Robin said:


> please post the painting, too, we wanna see what you did with it.


Here you go: A bit of light blending mixed with crosshatching. Turned out pretty well, I think, at least considering my limited knowledge of SAI. Still, some more detail wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Linkofone (May 20, 2014)

blackbird said:


> Here you go: A bit of light blending mixed with crosshatching. Turned out pretty well, I think, at least considering my limited knowledge of SAI. Still, some more detail wouldn't hurt.



Wow! That looks amazing!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 22, 2014)

Tried to make the action simple but it was still fucking exhausting. 
indeed, this definitely felt like the the drawing equivalent to a 10km run. 

I did this with the help of  and its frame button. It was just that much less cumbersome than what would have happened in Gimp. Plus, I got to draw it all in Mypaint, which is where I'm at home at.


----------



## Blue (May 22, 2014)

I told you that shit was hard!

Anyway I haven't been slacking, just haven't been sketching much. Doing NF  .


----------



## Linkofone (May 23, 2014)

All I've been able to draw lately is Channeler. Tablet hasn't come in yet. 



I think I am obsessed.


----------



## Lucciola (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Centuryslayer (May 26, 2014)

Did this today, it's for my girlfriends Almanac that she's making, and she asked if I could do the cover


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 26, 2014)

^Awesome canines.They look great!



Blue said:


> I told you that shit was hard!
> .



It is. But it is pretty satisfying to see what you drew move - even if it is quite wonky. 
Plus, bonus experience points.


----------



## Lucciola (May 26, 2014)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (May 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





A tribute to the "Reclining Girl"


----------



## Loni (May 29, 2014)

This is the cream of the crop.  I see you too Blue, your work is off the chain.  Thanks for the comments on the Jordans Link.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (May 29, 2014)

Two that I did today! I inked one and left the other as a sketch, but I might ink it later.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucciola (May 29, 2014)

I like this one. especially his hair.


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

Sigh ... can't even draw anymore.


----------



## Tapion (May 31, 2014)

working on some sprites, I'm fairly new but I think i'm getting it down.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 1, 2014)

nice nice, are they part of any animations?


----------



## Tapion (Jun 1, 2014)

nope not yet, I'l animate later on, for now I just want to do the startup for the main animations.


----------



## Loni (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Blue (Jun 11, 2014)

Trying to get away from anime-character proportions, body-wise. I'm kind of used to 8 heads high now, feel much better than the 6 heads I was doing before.


----------



## Loni (Jun 17, 2014)

Not for today but I really wanted to share this here.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jun 18, 2014)

inked ;o


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 18, 2014)

1 min projects


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jun 23, 2014)

So I'm not comfortable drawing heads facing the right, so I'm going to sketch out 1000 of them(If I don't give up!) I plan on inking them separately and giving them more detail in the process. I'll also work on my expressions as I get more comfortable. 

*1-29*


----------



## Loni (Jun 23, 2014)

To Link, your art is cool.  Spend more time on it, add some detail and expression to your characters.
PR, that is quite a challenge, 1000.   If that's your goal don't rush it, and face 23 is just so good.  I hope you can maintain your enthusiasm for drawing after your 1000 face marathon.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2014)

> To Link, your art is cool. Spend more time on it, add some detail and expression to your characters.


'
Ty. 

I'll try.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jun 23, 2014)

Loni said:


> To Link, your art is cool.  Spend more time on it, add some detail and expression to your characters.
> PR, that is quite a challenge, 1000.   If that's your goal don't rush it, and face 23 is just so good.  I hope you can maintain your enthusiasm for drawing after your 1000 face marathon.



Thanks! I'm hoping this little challenge will help me regain my enthusiasm for drawing. I'm doing this in addition to 30 second gesture drawings as a warm up. Does anybody want to join me in doing these 1000 heads!?

*30-63*


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 23, 2014)

PhoenixRoy said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping this little challenge will help me regain my enthusiasm for drawing. I'm doing this in addition to 30 second gesture drawings as a warm up. Does anybody want to join me in doing these 1000 heads!?
> 
> *30-63*



Sounds fun.

----------------------

To celebrate the return of Lightsworns

Lumina.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jun 24, 2014)

*64-68*


*69* - Tempest Magician in honor ofLink for drawing Spellcasters.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 24, 2014)

PhoenixRoy said:


> *69* - Tempest Magician in honor ofLink for drawing Spellcasters.



That's awesome! So much detail. :amazed


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jun 24, 2014)

*70-104* 


I little over 10% through my challenge! I'm feeling it though...


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 24, 2014)

Got to draw more of them Lightsworns. 

I suck at coloring.


----------



## Loni (Jun 25, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I suck at coloring.



You do not suck at coloring.  That is brilliant, and to think you could paint like that the whole time.  WOW!


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jun 26, 2014)

You guys thought I gave up!?

*105-113*


*114-129*


----------



## Brian (Jun 26, 2014)

very rough sketch of jaqen h'ghar from game of thrones, its my first time using the program mischief


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 27, 2014)

Keeping with Lightsworn hype. A simple sketch.



My mouse lost sensitivity when I was drawing ...


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jun 28, 2014)

Heads *130-158*


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (Jun 30, 2014)

Moar.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Loni (Jul 3, 2014)

Oceania great sketch, next time get thee to a better camera or a scanner.

 Quick sketch in DA's Muro.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 3, 2014)

yeah I know, I'm stuck using a iphone camera, other money is going to classes. so lol no scanner for now.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 4, 2014)

Question ... does anyone actually use paint chat or things like that?


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's mine:


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for being a motivation, guys, I've drawn more in this evening than the last few months, lol. 

Here's another one. 
I think this is my best try on this pose so far, although it still has lot of room for improvement. Maybe next time I should use a reference to see the real pose. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Was listening to  while I was drawing.

#random - do post what you're listening to when you're drawing your daily sketch (if no one minds), I'd love that. ^^







Oh, and sorry for double post.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Had fun in paint chat.


----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 10, 2014)

stuff during work


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm going to start doing comic pages. Hopefully I can at least do one a day on the weekends.


----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (Jul 15, 2014)

We had fun.


----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## capriixuda (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## hedi slimane (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## capriixuda (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## capriixuda (Jul 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was originally going to trash this because I suck at human anatomy and Sasuke's face was all sorts of wrong, but I did like how his kuchiyose came out.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice sketches, caprilxuda. Anatomy takes a lot of studying to get confident in.

*Nami!*


----------



## capriixuda (Jul 28, 2014)

^ It sure does. oTL Thank you.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 28, 2014)

^ that looks very nice.


----------



## capriixuda (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey, thank you! It's the Aztec feathered serpent god. =]


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 29, 2014)

Cool! Though, part of it looks like an orient Dragon.


----------



## Loni (Jul 30, 2014)

30 minute sketch done in DA's Muro; trying not to erase any mistakes.


----------



## capriixuda (Jul 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fallen angel.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Daffodil.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Wolf.


----------



## Tapion (Jul 30, 2014)

more spriting.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Aug 2, 2014)

Ranma!


----------



## capriixuda (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## capriixuda (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm sure if the Devil had a pet, it would look something like this: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't he totes adorbs?


----------



## hedi slimane (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## capriixuda (Aug 4, 2014)

Demon dog #2:


----------



## hedi slimane (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 11, 2014)

Been a while since I drew on a pc. I wanted to try out a looping run . . . 
Both in form and consistency, this came out pretty gimpy, lol. 
Think I figured out how to make the action stronger tho, so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 13, 2014)

I leveled up 

Sounds obvious now that I type it outloud, but the thing I learned from my battle with the gimp dude in my other post was  that I had to mark the relaxation points and peak extension points of the appendages. That way, I could match up where to put the other appendage when they swung into that area of the animation. So that definitely helped me improve the movement of this new one. That, and accidentally doubling  the amount of frames I originally intended to draw


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 13, 2014)

You still need to work with the animation but it already looks great


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## PhoenixRoy (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm still doing that head thing from earlier...


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 18, 2014)

Trying to sketch an original char ... but it is so hard ...


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Tapion (Aug 20, 2014)

first sketch in months.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 23, 2014)

Going for the Shaft head tilt


*Spoiler*: _Fubuki_ 





Will try to color later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Elias (Aug 28, 2014)

You have improved so much. holy shit. keep it up dude.


----------



## Loni (Aug 28, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!, your animations blow me away, I can't believe you're animating.  Do more when you have time.
elias is right, Eki's improvement is like Naruto's transition from Rasengan to Futon- RasenShuriken to defeat Kakazu.  Top shelf stuff Eki.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## meadie (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks great...

Keep it up...


----------



## Tapion (Aug 31, 2014)

meadie said:


> Looks great...
> 
> Keep it up...



I'm so unmotivated to finish right now


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2014)

elias said:


> You have improved so much. holy shit. keep it up dude.





Loni said:


> EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!, your animations blow me away, I can't believe you're animating.  Do more when you have time.
> elias is right, Eki's improvement is like Naruto's transition from Rasengan to Futon- RasenShuriken to defeat Kakazu.  Top shelf stuff Eki.



lol ty guys.


----------



## Eki (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 14, 2014)

this looks so beautiful


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 18, 2014)

My mouse messed up half way so I made it into shitty calligraphy.


----------



## Tapion (Sep 18, 2014)

proportions looked Ok pre scan


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Loni (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Loni (Oct 23, 2014)

Felt like painting the sun and sky.


----------



## Eki (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Loni (Oct 24, 2014)

Eki you are brilliant.  I love the way you keep this section active and practice to sharpen your skills.  What program are you using for your digital painting.  I use Corel Painter Essentials that came with my Wacom Intuos 3.  I can't find my stylus so I just use an HP mouse for digital stuff.

Your improvement really shines.  Keep on with it and I'm sure you will keep improving.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 24, 2014)

Today I'm going to force myself to draw something ...


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2014)

Loni said:


> Eki you are brilliant.  I love the way you keep this section active and practice to sharpen your skills.  What program are you using for your digital painting.  I use Corel Painter Essentials that came with my Wacom Intuos 3.  I can't find my stylus so I just use an HP mouse for digital stuff.
> 
> Your improvement really shines.  Keep on with it and I'm sure you will keep improving.



Ah, thanks. For painting stuff I use photoshop cs5. For the past month ive been using PaintTool SAI. Not really for its painting but more for its line quality. It just feels so much smoother than Photoshop. And as for a tablet I'm using a Huion H610Pro. I got it about 2 months ago and I just love this thing. So glad I could find an alternative to Wacom since I'm such a cheap ass, haha.



Linkofone said:


> Today I'm going to force myself to draw something ...



Force yourself everyday!


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 25, 2014)

It's so hard though


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 26, 2014)

this is wut i did today
i was supposed to draw atleast one dA that isnt scrap every week... thats gunna mess with me.


----------



## Eki (Oct 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2014)

ah maybe I should start that K-pop drawing practice I wanted to do  Eki your sketches reminded me of my laziness busy-ness


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 26, 2014)

you guys are serious business O__O


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2014)

Rabbit: when boobs or abs are involved, always


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 26, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> Rabbit: when boobs or abs are involved, always



But I'm a butt-user. 

I'm only srs when I see my plethora of butts.

mmm Abs are nice,... I like some of those abs and some sailor arms.


----------



## Eki (Oct 26, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> It's so hard though


True dat.



Nico Robin said:


> ah maybe I should start that K-pop drawing practice I wanted to do  Eki your sketches reminded me of my laziness busy-ness


I love being lazy busy. :3


Rabbit and Rose said:


> you guys are serious business O__O



Cute cute


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 26, 2014)

Honestly, all I wanted to draw recently is Harpie Channeler.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, I'm going to be posting here everyday and looking for strong critique. 

I limit myself to an hour sketches, and i leave it as is after the time is up bad or not.

*Day 1*

Male figure

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Day 2*

Portrait.


----------



## Robin (Oct 27, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> But I'm a butt-user.
> 
> I'm only srs when I see my plethora of butts.
> 
> mmm Abs are nice,... I like some of those abs and some sailor arms.



we have a butt-man... I just had an image of Batman saying "I'm buttman"  
the opposite sex has always been the inspiration for artists since ancient times  


Kirin, if you want to practice drawing seriously, read Andrew Loomis books on anatomy and figure drawing. But basically you break up the human figure into simpler shapes, like the wooden doll for drawing practice: 

Use that for proper proportions of the human figure and then add details like muscles, breasts, elbows, hair, fat folds, etc. I always start with a wooden doll sketch (from memory) and it helps a lot.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 27, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> we have a butt-man... I just had an image of Batman saying "I'm buttman"
> the opposite sex has always been the inspiration for artists since ancient times
> 
> 
> ...




I study art in university, I kinda always do have to practice drawing seriously its not really a hobby for me anymore. It won't just be bodies in this daily sketch it'll include a variety ranging form still life to landscapes. 

Also there will be another sketch later today.


----------



## Robin (Oct 27, 2014)

wow then you're gonna be a pro? good luck :33

if you want serious and constructive criticism, I'd recommend conceptart.org instead of NF. Open up a sketch thread there in the sketch forum and you'll have professional artists giving you great advice and not just a pat on the back. Not to mention you'll have a sense of community as lot of ppl there are same as you, serious art students. TAD can also be a great supplement to your studies. The general orientation of conceptart.org is game and movie art, but it's got a solid fine art community in there as well. I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, I'll definitely do that. However I will still post here as well because I've grown to like this forum XD.

Also I'm doing some sketches in relation to this weeks SkotF.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 27, 2014)

* Day 3*

Animals- Rodents/Canines

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tapion (Oct 27, 2014)

WIP 

might take a while since im using da mouse.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 28, 2014)

Bumpkin Girl
*Day 2*


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 28, 2014)

*Day 4*

Woman torso/Female figure.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 28, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> Bumpkin Girl
> *Day 2*



Reminds me a lot of a studio Ghibli character


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 28, 2014)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Reminds me a lot of a studio Ghibli character


I love Ghibli's character styles! But I usually pick off a few styles from my favorite animes. Styles aren't too hard to learn but learning the bare form of the human body and understanding cloth is.

Kirin, do you have a dA? I'd like to see your sketches but in final form.

*Day 3:*


----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 29, 2014)

Rabbit and Rose said:


> I love Ghibli's character styles! But I usually pick off a few styles from my favorite animes. Styles aren't too hard to learn but learning the bare form of the human body and understanding cloth is.
> 
> Kirin, do you have a dA? I'd like to see your sketches but in final form.
> 
> *Day 3:*



I don't have a DA, I plan to make one however. It takes me a long time to make a sketch into a final drawing, I'm just trying to build up some complete works before I set up a DA account.

@Eki.

My Waifu.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 30, 2014)

*Day 5*

Creating a race.


*Spoiler*: __ 










The pictures are a bit big.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 31, 2014)

*Day 4:*

ba-ba n lee


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 4, 2014)

I like your painting Eki. Yum sushi!
*Day 5:*


----------



## Eki (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Loni (Nov 10, 2014)

Eki has mastery and Rabbit's Day 5 art is interesting.  Looks like Zelda and Gaara.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 11, 2014)

*Day 6:*


----------



## Eki (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (Nov 14, 2014)

Random Sketch:



Older Drawing:


----------



## Loni (Nov 18, 2014)

I like the old drawing.  The random sketch could use some details and shading to make it look more complete,  Keep going Link, sky's the limit.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 19, 2014)

Ty, I am really bad with the details.

-------------------------------------------------

WIP (?)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Back to drawing Channeler again. Still can't find my tablet.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 21, 2014)

Link of one details are good exercises and doing them actually makes you like drawing more as long as you keep at it.
nice pic.like the style of the body
*Day 7 :*
ps love ed, edd, and eddy


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 23, 2014)

But it is so hard. 

Ty.


*Spoiler*: __ 



More drawings ... looked better when I was drawing it.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 24, 2014)

El Shaddoll Construct


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 25, 2014)

Can't stahp now. In the mood to draw something catish.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 28, 2014)

old berserk sketch back from 2012.


----------



## Loni (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh snap Oceania, you can draaaaaw.  Do you still draw and if so can you post something new.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 29, 2014)

I haven't drawn in awhile, it's one of those mood things I've have to be in. I haven't really had time on top of that due to phlebotomy classes as well.


----------



## Kanga (Nov 30, 2014)

One of my OCs. May or may not color her later on.


----------



## Nim (Dec 6, 2014)

Wouldn't call it a "daily" sketch, since I only draw one picture each year or something xD but today I had the urge again. Gonna practice more next year!



Feel free to give tips, tho the picture content wasn't my idea, here the original:


----------



## Loni (Dec 6, 2014)

The scan you posted was hard to see so I played around with the brightness and contrast to make it more visible.  Yes, post more for what is left for this year too.  You're a natural at this, don't stop drawing.


----------



## Loni (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Loni (Dec 11, 2014)

*Happy Holidays*


A little character design and gotta keep the dice rollin on this game.  Yes!


----------



## Loni (Dec 12, 2014)

*Daily*


----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Eki (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 16, 2014)

Love the shape of her face and her nose


----------



## Eki (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Loni (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Loni (Dec 22, 2014)

*Missing Summer*


----------



## Loni (Dec 22, 2014)

*Warrior things.*


----------



## Eki (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Loni (Jan 2, 2015)

*Have a Super new year!*


----------



## Loni (Jan 14, 2015)

*Spring is right around the corner*


----------



## Eki (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Linkofone (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry, recently I haven't had enough time to draw and stuff. I'll try.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy Tour Guide Saturday day!

Had to draw with mouse, couldn't find sketch pad or pen.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 17, 2015)

a simple sketch.


----------



## Loni (Jan 17, 2015)

*Pop Star*


Link,  I see you kid, keep doing that thing.  Starraver, it may  seem simple but it looks masterful.


----------



## Tapion (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks man, I've dulled a lot...decided to start pumping out a sketch a day.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 20, 2015)

I want to draw better, but my resources are limited


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2015)

Starraver said:


> Thanks man, I've dulled a lot...decided to start pumping out a sketch a day.


Gogogogo!


Linkofone said:


> I want to draw better, but my resources are limited



Could look around amazon for some cheap tablets.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 20, 2015)

I wish I could. But there's too much things I have to do. :l


----------



## Eki (Jan 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 23, 2015)

I really like the second drawing.


----------



## Eki (Jan 23, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> I really like the second drawing.



ty ty


----------



## Loni (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Linkofone (Jan 25, 2015)

Eki said:


> ty ty



You're welcome.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Oceania (Feb 2, 2015)

inb4 "my 5 year old cousin can draw better than that.''


----------



## Hamtaro (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Feb 6, 2015)

Drawing in Drawr is kinda a pain.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 7, 2015)

Also, I wanna combine elements of both Arcade and regular skin. 

Crit plox.

I know I am bad with hands.


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Linkofone (Feb 10, 2015)

WIP


----------



## Eki (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Feb 12, 2015)

Got my tablet to work again!


----------



## Blue (Feb 12, 2015)

Haven't been drawing every day. 

Probably not even every week


----------



## Eki (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Blue (Feb 13, 2015)

♪ Every day I sketch with stronger lines
I sketch with longer lines
the worst is over ~ ♪


Ryuko


----------



## Kanga (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Paintchat doodle_


----------



## Loni (Feb 19, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> I want to draw better, but my resources are limited



Sorry for such a late response but all you need is pencil and paper.  The mouse is good if you don't have or like tablets.  Borrow books to improve from your local library and check DA and youtube for instructional videos.  I hope this lifts your spirits Link.


----------



## Kanga (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Linkofone (Feb 25, 2015)

One day, i'll actually have time to draw again.


----------



## kire (Feb 26, 2015)

My god you all draw well!

I'm so jelly.


----------



## Meikun (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Blue (Feb 27, 2015)

No shading yet, guess I'mma color it


----------



## Kanga (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Meikun (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Linkofone (Mar 3, 2015)

I remember doing paintchat ...


----------



## Eki (Mar 5, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> I remember doing paintchat ...



Im usually at Mangamasters or Nikos under Skulldrool ;3


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 8, 2015)

> Im usually at Mangamasters



Cool, I'm usually there myself.


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Cool, I'm usually there myself.



Hmm, i may have seen your name here and there now that I think about it.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 9, 2015)

mouse work


----------



## Loni (Mar 9, 2015)

Tapion, Link, Eki, Kanga, and Blue I see your artistry and y'all have my respect.  This portrait was done in DA's Muro.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 10, 2015)

Eki said:


> Hmm, i may have seen your name here and there now that I think about it.



Cool. Although, recently I think I am having Java problems on that website. 



Tapion said:


> mouse work





Loni said:


> Tapion, Link, Eki, Kanga, and Blue I see your artistry and y'all have my respect.  This portrait was done in DA's Muro.



Y'all both have nice art styles.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Traptrix Myrmeleo


----------



## Eki (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Linkofone (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Nim (Mar 16, 2015)

I am making great progress in drawing at least one picture in two days. (was planning to make one a day, but can't most of the time or don't want to x-x) Mostly trying to copy other works since I'm not good yet. But I've already learned some new things :3

Here is the sketch I did today:

original:


----------



## Tapion (Mar 17, 2015)

I got bored of this one, I'l finishing sometime never.


----------



## Eki (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Linkofone (Mar 23, 2015)

I actually don't know what happened to the pic.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2015)

Sketch:





Bonus:


----------



## Blue (Mar 24, 2015)

I like drawing again


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 24, 2015)

the thirst is real


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 24, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> the thirst is real




It's called studying anatomy 

>baba in the Hidden Village of Art
I like this.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 24, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> >baba in the Hidden Village of Art


----------



## Loni (Mar 25, 2015)

Blue said:


> Sketch:
> 
> Bonus:



More bonus sketches please, they're real good.  I gots to find time to post something, life why you give me no time to paint?


----------



## Eki (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Blue (Mar 27, 2015)

Made my own reaction image. Using it feels great.


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 27, 2015)

Blue said:


> Made my own reaction image. Using it feels great.



 it's marvelous


----------



## Eki (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Tapion (Mar 31, 2015)

I wish to paint this with brushes and stuff, it seems fun, but I've never done so before. I usually have to resort to vector and cell shading cuz I don't feel comfortable using a mouse. 

Someone link me to a tutorial of sorts.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 1, 2015)

I need inspiration to draw again.


----------



## Eki (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Tapion (Apr 10, 2015)

did a quick quick self portrait.


----------



## Blue (Apr 10, 2015)

I haven't been studying art the whole time. I wish I had, I'd be god mode. This is maybe 2 years' worth of improvement.


----------



## Eki (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Might Gai (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 11, 2015)

So how does it feel to have talent guys?


----------



## Eki (Apr 11, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So how does it feel to have talent guys?



I dunno. I'd have an answer if I had any talent.


----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2015)

Talent is a myth

there is only skill


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 12, 2015)

So are you guys doing these with mouses or pads?
Because I only have a mouse.


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So are you guys doing these with mouses or pads?
> Because I only have a mouse.



Definitely tablet/pad.

I did this with a mouse, years and years ago



by making judicious use of the line tool and pressure simulation features in photoshop

PS
It took a long fucking time


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 13, 2015)

blue jfc

can you lend me some of your talent?


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2015)

Might Gai said:


> blue jfc
> 
> can you lend me some of your talent?





Blue said:


> Talent is a myth
> 
> there is only skill



git gud


----------



## Blue (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey kids, who has skype? There's an NF artist skype chat for critique, advice, and general circlejerkery and I'd like everyone in this thread to join.

Poast your skype or PM me or ane for an invite.


Sketch:


----------



## Tapion (Apr 14, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So are you guys doing these with mouses or pads?
> Because I only have a mouse.



Its mouse for me. Might buy a tablet whenever.


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 14, 2015)

Blue said:


> git gud



share some of your goodness?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 14, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So how does it feel to have talent guys?



The fuck is talent?


----------



## Eki (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## im batman (Apr 15, 2015)

These look like pretty solid studies. Keep it up.

the figure on the lady is pretty fucked; didn't realize it until I took the photo and it flipped the image. o well ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 15, 2015)

Meh, I tried.


----------



## Eki (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Tapion (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## ?clair (Apr 25, 2015)

Now I wish I had a graphics tablet. Urgh. You guys are nauseatingly, enviously good.


----------



## Loni (Apr 25, 2015)

any preference on this?


----------



## Brian (Apr 26, 2015)

here's a color sketch


----------



## Eki (Apr 26, 2015)

Loni said:


> any preference on this?



the 4th one


----------



## Eki (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Blue (Apr 28, 2015)

I should be sketching more and full-detail coloring less. Spending so much time on one thing is terrible for learning.


----------



## Loni (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks *Eki*, you prefer the warm colors.  I really like the last one and the one with the blue hair for some reason. 

*Brian*, that is an interesting sketch, although the colors look a little muddy and harsh.  You gotta work out how you're going to get the lines and layer colors to be cohesive.

*Blue*, and everyone else reading this, try filling up a sketchbook daily over the course of a few months to a year.  

The short way to get better is to build on what others have already learned, meaning: read about drawing and painting.  *The Public Library* is a good place to start.  No use in reinventing the wheel, right?


----------



## Tapion (Apr 29, 2015)

I would fill up a sketch book, but I'm a lazy bastard.


----------



## Brian (Apr 29, 2015)

Loni said:


> *Brian*, that is an interesting sketch, although the colors look a little muddy and harsh.  You gotta work out how you're going to get the lines and layer colors to be cohesive



Thank you, I am trying to find a way to make the coloring in photoshop more polished I'm more use to using Corel Painter. I'll just look up more tutorials.


----------



## Loni (Apr 29, 2015)

Blue said:


> And I haven't drawn on paper in like 2 years



Draw on paper too Blue, it helps the learning process.


----------



## Eki (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Demetrius (May 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 







the room is trashy, so you get an odd angle


i have more than five boxes of just notebooks and loose papers i sketched on/did pieces on. i'd probably have more, but for about a year or possibly over a year, i didn't sketch so much.
there's probably about 20 sketchbooks there.  most of them done with, some of them i'm starting on. which is probably 7 books that are unfinished. i blaze through this shit fast, loved drawing so much, it even became a habit

tl;dr loni's right. sketch on paper. sketch both digitally and traditionally.


----------



## Blue (May 4, 2015)

Some of those look suspiciously fresh


----------



## Demetrius (May 4, 2015)

which is the ones i haven't filled yet
like, i find notebooks that were christmas gifts from years ago stashed in the back of my closet because i forget i put them there, but once i clean, i begin using them

edit: there's like 17 there. i'm rough on the majority of them if i've actually been actively drawing in them for more than a week, etc, if i travel with it and stuff
11 and 4 journals that are unfinished, out of the 4, 2 i've just started on


 i should really stop being so sporadic with my journals and just stick with one after i've actually finished them


fuck 
tfw you forget the purpose of the thread and the thread reminds you to check urself before u wreck urself 

*Spoiler*: _oops_


----------



## Eki (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 7, 2015)

Been playing bloodborne and I am really into H.P Lovecraft atm, so I was compelled(probably by an alien) to draw an eldritch god.



My only regret that I was not able to incorporate still born fetuses and more malformed limbs into the design, muhahahahahahahahahaha.

Now back to bloodborne, k thx bai.


----------



## Eki (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Loni (May 8, 2015)

Eki said:


>



This is beautiful Eki.  Loving the simple patterns on the kimono.


----------



## Eki (May 11, 2015)

Thanks :3


----------



## Eki (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Eki (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Eki (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Eki (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Eki (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Eki (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Eki (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Eki (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (May 30, 2015)

Good to see this thread is still alive. Great work, Eki.

I'll probably put something up soon. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Eki (May 31, 2015)

ty ty


----------



## Eki (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## ̣ (Jun 6, 2015)

Yous a trooper for running this thread.

Very cute, Sarada's smirk reminds me of Sera's smirk from Hellsing.


----------



## Eki (Jun 12, 2015)

̣ said:


> Yous a trooper for running this thread.
> 
> Very cute, Sarada's smirk reminds me of Sera's smirk from Hellsing.



ty ty


----------



## Rinpoo (Jun 15, 2015)

Blue said:


> EVERY SINGLE DAY



I really like this.


----------



## Kanga (Jun 19, 2015)

Character study of K.C. Duval. 

Just trying out hair colors and what not


----------



## Kanga (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jun 28, 2015)

*Hi gais*...


I have no idea what the hell this is. Perhaps it's an 80's glam villain, with a penchant for shopping for cheap clothes at Goodwill and wearing his trademark bulky, Zoroastrian style 3-D glasses. 

Hollywood better not steal my idea.


----------



## Kanga (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello 

Haha, I like the sketch a lot. He has so much character, and those glasses just complete the look.


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jun 28, 2015)

Kanga said:


> Hello
> 
> Haha, I like the sketch a lot. He has so much character, and those glasses just complete the look.



Sankyuu  	

Imma be doing this daily sketch thing. It's about time I try it.


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Jun 30, 2015)

New character named Thompson or something. 




ColossalBeltloop said:


> Sankyuu
> 
> Imma be doing this daily sketch thing. It's about time I try it.




Well. it's good to have you here.


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jun 30, 2015)

Kanga said:


> New character named Thompson or something.




Some metrosexual GTA protagonist right ther. 





Kanga said:


> Well. it's good to have you here.



Thaaanks.


----------



## Kanga (Jun 30, 2015)

ColossalBeltloop said:


> Some metrosexual GTA protagonist right ther.





You hit it on the head with metrosexual.


----------



## Loni (Jun 30, 2015)

Kanga said:


> New character named Thompson or something.



That is dope Kanga.  Have you ever tried making comics?


----------



## Kanga (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks, and not yet. But I do have plans to make one once I've finalized most of the characters designs.


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jun 30, 2015)

Making a mess with some new brushes.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 1, 2015)

^ Really how like that came out. None of the horses I draw turn out as good as that.  





Decided to do some drawings of Hinata in my sketch book.


----------



## Brian (Jul 1, 2015)

life study drawing


*Spoiler*: __ 







I need to find new brushes and shading techs


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jul 1, 2015)

I wanted to whip up something before I went to bed and thus, breaking my daily commitment. So here's an OC for something something...

He's actually quite off model here, but hey, that's why that call it a practice sketch.


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jul 2, 2015)

So tired...I almost quit already. But no. I'm determined. Ya'll should be too.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 3, 2015)

Couldn't find the time to do some digital art so sketched in my book again,


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jul 4, 2015)

Drawn on a whiteboard. Wow, those markers suck. Whiteboard texture, or the complete lack thereof, also suck--because it's like drawing on ice.

I kinda like it. 

Also taken with the world's crappiest camera, which added a surprising amount of texture.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jul 5, 2015)

You did those all in one day? You busy bee.


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jul 5, 2015)

More scratch.


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jul 6, 2015)

Quick face prac


----------



## ColossalBeltloop (Jul 6, 2015)

Aaand more practice sketches.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 7, 2015)

ColossalBeltloop said:


> You did those all in one day? You busy bee.



Yes, I did. 

But today was not particularly productive because I was _really_ distracted and could only do two small drawings. Oh wells...


----------



## Kanga (Jul 8, 2015)

I really need to focus on my male anatomy.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Jul 9, 2015)

I haven’t drawn at all for almost a whole month and this is the best I could muster up right now. I feel so rusty. Kinda sad I let myself fall off like that. I just have a lost of interest/motivation to draw right now and I’m trying desprately to crawl myself out of this weird funk. So drawing in my comfort zone seems the best thing to do right now :/


----------



## Loni (Jul 9, 2015)

You guys are doing a great job keeping this thing going.  CBL I see you, those are some dope sketches.  Eki and Kanga, masterful as always.  To everyone else, keep drawing.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 11, 2015)

Drew Naruto this time around in my sketchbook. 



@Eki - For someone in an art slump, you're still putting out good work. You just need some inspiration. Hope you find it soon. 

@Loni - Thanks and I enjoyed your last entry for last the SkotF contest. It was really nice.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 13, 2015)

Soccer inspired.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 13, 2015)

Gesture and sketch drawings of cats and other four legged animals.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 14, 2015)

I am Groot. I am Groot! 

*Translation*: I drew Groot today. And it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Eki (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Jul 17, 2015)

More animal sketches.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Camille5 (Jul 21, 2015)

Made yesterday =)

Aaaaaaand..... I love making speedpainting videos! 
[YOUTUBE]hho_KRzpiqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanga (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Jul 25, 2015)

Harley Q.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Jul 30, 2015)

Fleshing out a character's design.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 1, 2015)

Practicing varying faces and what not.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 2, 2015)

Unfinished Lightning drawing. I'll post the completed image later.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 6, 2015)

Not my best but that isn't the point. It's to just draw.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2015)

Started drawing a little again. Fell in love with a photoshop brush.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 8, 2015)

^ Very Nice.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Aug 11, 2015)

This guy is starting to grow on me.


----------



## MrSharingan (Aug 11, 2015)

Kanga said:


> Harley Q.



love this one!


----------



## Kanga (Aug 13, 2015)

^Thank you! 

Today wasn't very productive. I only managed to crank out this one drawing.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 13, 2015)

First post ever in the art section, FYI.

Anyways, through this together in maybe 20 minutes or so, if not a bit less? Not too sure.



I look like a noob to most of the art posted in here.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 14, 2015)

^ Welcome! And don't sell yourself short because your art is good. Just keep drawing. 



No sketch today. But revisited this piece to play around with KC's color possible palette. Surprisingly okay with how it turned out.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 14, 2015)

Kanga said:


> ^ Welcome! And don't sell yourself short because your art is good. Just keep drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> No sketch today. But revisited this piece to play around with KC's color possible palette. Surprisingly okay with how it turned out.



Thank you.

Also, your drawing looks good to me.



Anyways, I'll probably have more to show for soon.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 15, 2015)

Excuse the wonky face and indistinguishable mouth.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 16, 2015)

Deviated a bit from the sketch above and added details. Line art coming soon.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 17, 2015)

Played around with the sketch yet again. I swear if I keep this up I won't get around to inking it.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 17, 2015)

Kanga said:


> Played around with the sketch yet again. I swear if I keep this up I won't get around to inking it.



I kinda know how that feels. I can rarely stand to draw a character the same way twice, since I constantly change hair style and clothing. 

I'll probably post more soon, just busy with other stuff at the moment.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 18, 2015)

That and I nitpick my work too much. 

If it doesn't come out the way I have it in my head, I will draw it again and again and again and maybe again if it still looks off. I need to learn to leave things be. 

Sweet, look forward to seeing some new stuff.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 20, 2015)

New sketch!


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 26, 2015)

Tried my hand at the portrait of a bunny girl.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 27, 2015)

Slowly coming back from this art block.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 28, 2015)

Kanga said:


> Slowly coming back from this art block.



Lookin' sharp, though! 

Posted a couple pics in your absence, but I'll still have more to come too.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 28, 2015)

New sketch.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Finger Bang! 

Not totally satisfied with how the hands look, but those are Nintendo Hard to draw, espeically at angles. Oh well.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks. ^^ 

Ugh, I hate drawing hands too...and toes. They're hard to get down right and when I'm not paying attention sometimes I draw an extra finger. 

But your guy's hands don't look bad.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 29, 2015)

Kanga said:


> Thanks. ^^
> 
> Ugh, I hate drawing hands too...and toes. They're hard to get down right and when I'm not paying attention sometimes I draw an extra finger.
> 
> But your guy's hands don't look bad.



Well thank you. 

Also, not many people post in this thread anymore, it seems.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 29, 2015)

I haven't even made a proper story for these two and I'm already shipping them. 

@Colonel Awesome

Yeah, the activity here is dead.  But I'm trying to keep it a live as much as I can. 

You do get ppl who post stuff now and then.

*EDIT:* I have too many sketches and not enough finished art. I'm going to have to start coloring these.


----------



## Loni (Aug 29, 2015)

I should have something new for you guys soon.  Kanga, those two characters look great.  C. Awesome, your art is not bad at all, you just need more practice.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 30, 2015)

This one took me probably half an hour.


----------



## Loni (Aug 31, 2015)

This was supposed to be a speed-paint but it ended up taking longer than expected.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 31, 2015)

^ Oh, I like the portrait a lot!

She sort of reminds me of someone. 

@Colonel Awesome - She looks like she's about to slice someone in half. It came out good.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 31, 2015)

So is the woman with the pony tail a circus ring leader? 

Good art, btw.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 31, 2015)

Yup. Her name is KC btw. I swear it makes more sense in the context of the story which happens to be nonexistent atm...

EDIT: Okay, I lied. I have notes written down about what I want to write and there's a beginning, middle, and end. But the design/layout of the world and some of the characters are not where I want it to be.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 1, 2015)

^ That one looks like it might be called "Stroll on a Sunny Day" or something. Also I like the creases on her clothes.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice sketches guys!

I have a lot of projects at the moment, been doing a lot of speedpainting and studies lately so you'll be seeing me around for now


Won't bother finishing this, cba

Bonus points if the next guy below me draws a Ryuko


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 2, 2015)

^Does it have to be Ryuko in the Kill la Kill artstyle, or our own? 


Also, new sketch.


*Spoiler*: __ 





"You there, you wanna fight me?"


----------



## Kanga (Sep 4, 2015)

A tad late oh well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2015)

mage guy thing


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 10, 2015)

Tried my hand tonight at drawing a very muscular female. How did I do?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 11, 2015)

Take 2 on the muscular girl.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 13, 2015)

Third post in a row. 



I'm sure y'all can tell what I have a thing for by now.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 15, 2015)

another sketch of that dang mage guy


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 15, 2015)

But he's a pretty sharp lookin' mage guy, though.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 16, 2015)

Ignore the M on her forehead. There's a reason its there, but it's not DBZ related (even if the M is modeled after the DBZ M). 

Anyways, I'm trying some more foreshortening perspective. Am I getting any better?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 18, 2015)

Dead thread is dead. 



Different outfit, again. Also I didn't feel like spending all night fixing her left hand.


----------



## Loni (Sep 18, 2015)

*Kelsey* finish coloring the mage guy, it looks sharp.

Yes *Colonel A.* we shall crush all our enemies.  In the mean time, work on proportions and line placement.  You've got talent, just need more practice.

C'mon *Trinity*, we need to see those speed-paints.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2015)

Colonel Awesome said:


> But he's a pretty sharp lookin' mage guy, though.



Thanks  Good work on yours too, perspectives are difficult af (I'm trying one at the minute) so you're getting there for sure!



Loni said:


> *Kelsey* finish coloring the mage guy, it looks sharp.



Colouring is my weak point so  I prefer the sketches and then ruin it with colour


----------



## Eki (Sep 21, 2015)

Trying to shake off the rust after not drawing for a couple months


----------



## Loni (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Robin (Sep 23, 2015)

Just announcing


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 28, 2015)

Veiler is too important. Pardon my laziness, trying to make her "cute".


----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 29, 2015)

Stuff I did a while back


----------



## Kanga (Oct 7, 2015)

No clue what this was supposed to be...


----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Loni (Oct 9, 2015)

*Malicious Friday*, that old lady painting is something nice.  You don't usually see something like that around here.
*Kanga* that's a nice sketch of a character of some sort, way to think outside the box.
*Eki* glad to see that you're back and your art is as good as ever.

Nice, nice, nice!  Y'all inspire me so much, keep doing what you do best but also try to improve on the old you.


----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2015)

ty ty. I had a momentary lapse of not wanting to do jack shit for a while there lol, but it feels good to be back on track again. Trying to draw again after not doing it for so long is such a downer


----------



## Kanga (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Loni (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Catamount (Oct 20, 2015)

*Loni*, this is awesome!
I've run out of reps, but this definitely deserves some.
Please, show more of such pics!


----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 25, 2015)

Couple of paintings I'm working on


*Spoiler*: _They big, beware_


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Oct 29, 2015)

Eki you using a drawing tablet?

love ur stuff man


----------



## Eki (Oct 29, 2015)

Yessir. Ty ty.


----------



## ZtownDown (Oct 30, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Nice, I can't use paint to save my life.




So rad!


----------



## Kanga (Nov 2, 2015)

...unfinished.


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Nov 5, 2015)

omg i just noticed I fucked the hand up lmfao


----------



## Catamount (Nov 5, 2015)

Eki, do you actually work as an artist?


----------



## Eki (Nov 5, 2015)

Maybe in about 4-5 more years, but as of right now, no. I still suck at many, many, many things.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 5, 2015)

damn, but you're good
I think you'll make it even earlier, wish you luck ~


----------



## Kanga (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Kanga (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Brian (Nov 8, 2015)

Step 1



Step 2



Step 3


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 8, 2015)

Aw shi, so I only need to do it and I can get this results!?

Fuck yeah son.


----------



## Brian (Nov 8, 2015)

Big Bοss said:


> Aw shi, so
> I only need to do it and I can get this results!?
> 
> Fuck yeah son.



?Remember, this is your world, and you control it.?


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 8, 2015)

Fucking Bob Ross!? Brian you are a true master.


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow Eki, good stuff


----------



## Eki (Nov 10, 2015)

ty


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 11, 2015)

coloring this in right now


----------



## Kanga (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2015)

Im jealous of you people, i wish i could draw


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 13, 2015)

Since we have so many talented artists here who spend their time doing a lot of beautiful sketches. We've decided from this month on, to reward them for their hard work. Each sketch will grant them 1 point, and thus we hope it will help motivate the other artists to compete in the contests and continue to draw more awesome sketches. 

Note: if the sketch isn't well made and posted only for the sake of points, then it won't be rewarded

Stay tuned for more news next week.


----------



## Vix (Nov 13, 2015)

Eki  you can finally get that big avy you've always wanted, child


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 13, 2015)

If i drew a sketch i bet it will get me minus points because of how bad its gonna be lol.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 13, 2015)

LivingHitokiri said:


> If i drew a sketch i bet it will get me minus points because of how bad its gonna be lol.



Yea, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 14, 2015)

LivingHitokiri said:


> If i drew a sketch i bet it will get me minus points because of how bad its gonna be lol.



Well, just to clarify, if I spot sketches that aren't well done and just posted to get points, then they won't be rewarded.


----------



## Kanga (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Linkofone (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2015)

Vino said:


> Since we have so many talented artists here who spend their time doing a lot of beautiful sketches. We've decided from this month on, to reward them for their hard work. Each sketch will grant them 1 point, and thus we hope it will help motivate the other artists to compete in the contests and continue to draw more awesome sketches.
> 
> Note: if the sketch isn't well made and posted only for the sake of points, then it won't be rewarded
> 
> Stay tuned for more news next week.



Tfw I can't get a point because the last thing I drew was a naked girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Tfw I can't get a point because the last thing I drew was a naked girl



What.. would you use them for


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2015)

em senpai said:


> What.. would you use them for



Point taken, but not received


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 16, 2015)

Draw more naked girls, Zaru.

Do it. 

Nice work, guys, btw.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 16, 2015)

By no means am I an artist but i did something.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2015)

Vino said:


> Since we have so many talented artists here who spend their time doing a lot of beautiful sketches. We've decided from this month on, to reward them for their hard work. Each sketch will grant them 1 point, and thus we hope it will help motivate the other artists to compete in the contests and continue to draw more awesome sketches.
> 
> Note: if the sketch isn't well made and posted only for the sake of points, then it won't be rewarded
> 
> Stay tuned for more news next week.



Imaginary points!? That is all the motivation I need.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 18, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Imaginary points!? That is all the motivation I need.



Imaginary points for visual prizes!


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2015)

Aren't sketches sometimes by definition minimal?
And newbies would produce sketches that aren't super good and detailed,  would u give newbies points?

I am not a new guy, so doesn't concern me in the slightest. Just looking out for the others
...

Do you agree?

And if we upload a bunch of sketches in bulk, would we receive points? Probably will take an hour or 2 and do that


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 18, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Aren't sketches sometimes by definition minimal?
> And newbies would produce sketches that aren't super good and detailed,  would u give newbies points?
> 
> I am not a new guy, so doesn't concern me in the slightest. Just looking out for the others
> ...



Hey, I didn't say, sketches have to be AMAZING, I just said that if you're uploading a sketch that looks like this



Then you won't receive a thing. 

And before you say anything bout "BUT WHAT IF THE ARTIST IS JUST A BEGINNER" 

I'm gonna tell you that I've seen numerous 'joke' sketches around here and I had to point it out. I can definitely notice when the artist is actually trying and not fooling around. The points are meant to encourage people to post, but the section is still meant for art.


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2015)

Give me a point senpai


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2015)

Local red tail hawk


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice undertale!


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





crossover garbage





RemChu said:


> Nice undertale!



thank you


----------



## Magic (Nov 23, 2015)

10 min Nier sketch of the concept art


----------



## Eki (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 24, 2015)

fucked up his right eye 




*Spoiler*: _raw image from phone_


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2015)

Pretty good stuff guys!


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 25, 2015)

Ryuko 

you guys are really talented  i usually only ever see graphics here so its cool to see drawings too


----------



## Loni (Nov 26, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> fucked up his right eye
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Thanksgiving y'all.  Lucaniel, is that Rick from TWD?


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 26, 2015)

;_____;

it's andrea pirlo


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 29, 2015)

I made some bongs


----------



## Impact (Nov 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> fucked up his right eye
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well technically wouldn't it be his left eye you fucked up on from his point of view? 

Still a good sketch tho


----------



## Eki (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 2, 2015)

Good stuff everyone.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 2, 2015)

Drawn with mouse.


----------



## Eki (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2015)

Beautiful man ♡


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2015)

22 x 38 inches 
Color pencil
Daenerys


----------



## Eki (Dec 7, 2015)

IdolM@aster


----------



## Vix (Dec 8, 2015)

Eki said:


> IdolM@aster



pretty jealous every time I see your sketches tbh.


----------



## Eki (Dec 9, 2015)

^


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 9, 2015)

I like Eki's stuff cause they remind me of Blue's drawings. Good stuff.


----------



## Eki (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Arcuya (Dec 9, 2015)

those thighs


----------



## Mirol (Dec 11, 2015)

Eki said:


> ^



so good


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Lmao (Dec 11, 2015)

Eki you should color more of your sketches


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2015)

Yea. It just takes a lot of time and color/painting are not my biggest priorities atm.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 13, 2015)

It was supposed to be Ryuko
I'm so mad


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 14, 2015)

How did it become Sakura then?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 14, 2015)

reluire said:


> It was supposed to be Ryuko
> I'm so mad



whoops


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 14, 2015)

time for shitposting

*Spoiler*: __ 




oh i thought id pixeled more....huh


----------



## Blue (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Loni (Dec 14, 2015)

Eki said:


> Yea. It just takes a lot of time and color/painting are not my biggest priorities atm.



Can you do backgrounds like forests or cities for your characters?


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2015)

Post thick thighs please


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2015)

Loni said:


> Can you do backgrounds like forests or cities for your characters?



With a lot of practice, sure. These are some shit studies I did back at the start of the year. 

*Spoiler*: __ 













I kinda stopped with the painting studies cause, like I said, its time consuming and so fucking hard


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2015)

The food looks good


----------



## Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

Delivery Man said:


> I like Eki's stuff cause they remind me of Blue's drawings. Good stuff.



Not sure he isn't way better than me. If nothing else, his faces are much more on point.

Anyway here's a wip because I won't remember later.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 15, 2015)

You're both good tbh. Post more Dan


----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2015)

I came across this guys  and it made me wanna try more character interaction stuff. It's so hard


----------



## Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

Interaction is hard af yeah.




Colored by a very nice lady who loves Ion as much as I love Ryuko


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow nicely done.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2015)

Need a drawing tablet, recommendations from my drawing enthusiasts?

edit: damn some of these are pricey.


----------



## Eki (Dec 15, 2015)

Wacom stuff is pricey, but It's worth it I suppose. I've been using a for about a year. For the price I think it's pretty damn good. I'm looking to upgrade to a Wacom Intous Pro sometime soon though


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 15, 2015)

Been a while since I joined the fun here.
Here be Genos


----------



## Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

Upgraded from Intuos 2 to Intuos pro recently, both have been very nice.

A cintiq would be nice, but in the size I'd want it's way too much money.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 16, 2015)

I may have posted this before, but I can't seem to remember so here it is Guts, beware though its pretty shit.


----------



## Blue (Dec 16, 2015)

And done. 
I guess I should post actual sketches and not finished tryhards...


----------



## scerpers (Dec 17, 2015)

man dan. it's good, but there's something about the eyes that don't look quite right to me. i know i've already said that many time but idk
IDK


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 17, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> time for shitposting
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


cool! what program do you use?


Vino said:


> Welcome


why don't you participate too?


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 17, 2015)

Megu-Nee said:


> cool! what program do you use?


Thank you 
Sai for drawing, Adobe Imageready for animation


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 18, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Thank you
> Sai for drawing, Adobe Imageready for animation


first time i hear of imageready, cool


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 19, 2015)

Megu-Nee said:


> why don't you participate too?



Maybe


----------



## Eki (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Eki (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Linkofone (Dec 23, 2015)

My mouse had issues so I had to make it very meh.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm poor and don't have a scanner so bear with me.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Lmao (Dec 24, 2015)

so i logged into a forgotten photobucket account and this happened:


*Spoiler*: _Tensa_ 






+ fail early attempt










god damn those are 5 years old


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2015)

Got a wacom intus comic tablet for xmas.....100 usd

time to try this baby out

wasn't expecting it to be this small...

kinda cute o.o


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2015)

How do you have such clean lines Eki and Blue

give me pointers....just started today

like 30 mins ago.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 25, 2015)

Not with the pencil tool or ms paint


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes was using pencil in paint.net

figured o.o

gimp?


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2015)

uhhhh brush

is more clean

yea


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2015)

@LMAO

Love ur tensa & eye pics o.o


----------



## Magic (Dec 25, 2015)

borderline sanic, but experimenting....


gonna go read some guides


----------



## Eki (Dec 25, 2015)

You can get just as good lines using a Pencil Tool. It just takes a lot of practice and over time you'll get less chicken scratchy.


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2015)

hmmmm, i was using paint.net it doesn't recognize pen pressure.

Got PS CC, going to start painting today.

This is very fun....


----------



## Eki (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Loni (Dec 28, 2015)

*Hidden Village of the Sound*


----------



## Loni (Dec 30, 2015)

*Sakura Blossom*


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 3, 2016)

I got really bored ... the mouse really can't replace a pencil.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2016)

That's why people usually resort to some kind of digital pen


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 3, 2016)

My Tablet pen broke a few months ago. Sad times.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2016)

How expensive would it be to get a replacement pen?
I've never had a tablet die on me in any way, although I bought a new one because the old one was scratched to hell.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 3, 2016)

I think a basic pen is going to cost 20 + shipping. 
Dang. Well at least you got use out of it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2016)

will try painting it. i feel like making something


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2016)

lol drew her holding the dagger by the blade....

anime boobs


right boob is bigger? 
her head is kinda big........
oh wells lol

bah gonna play around more, want to make something substantial today.


----------



## Magic (Jan 3, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2016)

Trinity, why delete that painting sketch wip, it was nice


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 8, 2016)

Seeing all the sketches makes me wanna get back into art...


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 8, 2016)

That's amazing.

How long have you been drawing for?


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2016)

Ty. 2016 marks my 4th year of drawing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 8, 2016)

Where's my Kenshin?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 8, 2016)

Vino said:


> Where's my Kenshin?



You ask that from everyone who can draw, don't you?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 8, 2016)

Zaru said:


> You ask that from everyone who can draw, don't you?



 O-Of course not


----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2016)

Eki u a ps man or paint tool sai?


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2016)

Vino said:


> Where's my Kenshin?


Some day soon.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe. 





RemChu said:


> Eki u a ps man or paint tool sai?



I like PS for painting SAI for drawing. I've been meaning to buy Clip Studio Paint when it goes on sale every now and then, but I always miss it lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 10, 2016)

Don't feel like finishing. ~_//

Used Susan Coffey for reference.

My proportions 

haven't been using custom brushes yet.....so next thing should look better.


----------



## Kanga (Jan 11, 2016)

Something I finished during this weekend.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 11, 2016)

Keep on practicing Rem!


----------



## Vix (Jan 11, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> My Tablet pen broke a few months ago. Sad times.



I only got to use my tablet pen a few times and my nephew lost it.

I still have to order it, but idk if I should buy a brand new set or just buy the pen


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2016)

vvip for a painting

the vvonderful tavi gevinson


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jan 13, 2016)

Been about a year since I've posted, but I'm still drawing most days. Starting to stray away from line art, as for my style i find it mostly pointless. Just wanted to post an in progress rendering piece.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Edit- 

 D:< why is sketch of the fortnight in the recycling heap.


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2016)

what should I change in my sketch , lips, eyes? 
thinner lips
my eyes way off o.o


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jan 13, 2016)

RemChu said:


> what should I change in my sketch , lips, eyes?
> thinner lips
> my eyes way off o.o





Honestly I'm not an expert but you need to structure your faces with the basic 1,2,3 lines( eyes, mouth and nose). Your eyes mouth and nose are getting more squished as you go from left to right. Also I didn't really try to paint over  the actual face outline and gesture, but try to copy the tilt and gesture of the head more correctly. As your face is so much more tilted than your actual reference, so that would also contribute to the condensation of face features. I really like your lines, they are very confident and bold and you have a right idea of where the shading and depth of the face is.


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2016)

K thanks,

erased the eyes, redid the chin and left side of face, erased the neck. Made mouth smaller
my initial drawing i felt the nose was too big so that is why you got the sense that some things are pinched?

she looks much better now. will post when I'm done.....

thanks for the compliment and the help


----------



## Magic (Jan 13, 2016)

ha the tilt


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jan 13, 2016)

RemChu said:


> K thanks,
> 
> erased the eyes, redid the chin and left side of face, erased the neck. Made mouth smaller
> my initial drawing i felt the nose was too big so that is why you got the sense that some things are pinched?
> ...



All i can says is when you're making adjustments you need to be ruthless and dismember your baby (drawing). For someone who just started drawing seriously recently, that can be very hard, even most people down the line have issues with it. 

No worries, if you want to you can go pro, if you keep studying almost every day. If you do decide to invest time into becoming a professional level artist. I hope to see you as a peer in the industry one day. I've still got like 3 or 4 more years of serious study before i can even consider getting a job as a concept artist. 

XD


----------



## Kanga (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Megu-Nee (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Satsuki (Jan 15, 2016)

Kanga said:


> Something I finished during this weekend.



niiiiice


----------



## Kanga (Jan 16, 2016)

^ Thank you.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 16, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kanga (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Demetrius (Jan 17, 2016)

>Not coloring that Ryuko fanart you did instead


----------



## Kanga (Jan 18, 2016)

I did, but halfway it stopped looking like her so I quit in frustration.


----------



## Kanga (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2016)

RemChu said:


> what should I change in my sketch , lips, eyes?
> thinner lips
> my eyes way off o.o


1. soften jawline
2. lower eyes
3. make lips same width as nose - tiny bit wider at very ends, but generally, it's the same length
4. delete excess shade on neck (you don't have to, but i do it just to focus on the lines themselves because it's not shapes you're working with, just contour). it's distracting from the major points. i try to stay away from that shading and just draw a quick line or two of the major muscles and worry about the shade when i start coloring and fill in the shapes
5. her cheekbones of course aren't as sharp as i've portrayed them with the orange  but keep in mind what the lighting tells you and how much of it sharpens the features. it's softer on the right side because the lighting is directed toward the area, hiding the detail and intensity of what it's usually like
6. if it helps, try not to sharpen the details in the eyes for now. start out simple and work your way toward it. for the right eye it appears as if one is (noticeably) larger than the other but this is due to the hair in her face and darker shade comparatively. it's not, it's just a trick 
7. most important and i drew it out for you: the eyebrows are longer and way more pronounced than you've drawn them so far. keep the winged eyeliner as a point of reference to how far they should go out (or it, in this case). they are also spaced out farther, but not too far apart from the eye itself. you've drawn the crease/eye makeup a little too thick
8. the neck appears stiffer than what it actually is, so i'd soften it out like i'd soften out the cheekbones


this is very quick and not at all accurate but it should give you a general idea

what helps is allowing lines like those to guide you and compare it to the ref, perhaps even drawing lines on the ref to your sketch in order to really understand the measurements needed in order for it to look accurate

good start so far. i think you'll have more control over your contour as you go on


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2016)

i drew some dogs in sunglasses and a mildly retarded corgi today
what's supposed to be a corgi, anyway


and guess who


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm actually coloring it, lots of shades of brown @_@

I should probably post the finished base drawing looks more like her.....

will read your tips in a bit, packing clothes atm.

And Uh I usually never do the guide line thing, I always hated it. 
Started doing it now....


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 20, 2016)

i don't either, i actually hate it myself but sometimes it helps just getting the proportions lined up


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2016)

yeah its needed.

Wooo glad I'm not the only one who hates it....


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2016)

made these changes before, after Kirin gave input. Eyes will probably not look like that in the final thing.


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2016)

Trinity said:


> and guess who


Stana Katic?


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 23, 2016)

wip

this didnt turn out like i was expecting it to
the facial muscles should be moving with the grin but that required more editing an couldn't be assed so it looks as if has bot ox


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2016)

Starting to look like skin  it's very good trin. My coloring on my stuff kinda below that atm.


----------



## Eki (Jan 27, 2016)

Haven't really drawn too much the past two weeks


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Demetrius (Jan 28, 2016)

>wants to draw simple white boy from imagination for like 20 minutes or so
>come out with this on accident


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2016)

Its a nice asian boy now

could be hispanic

(Awesome btw!)

@Eki 
she looks like the street fighter girl, sakura !


----------



## Loni (Jan 29, 2016)

*Green jeans lol.*


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 29, 2016)

do you actually mostly vector your stuff or do you edit with a photoshop filter to get that particular look

it's gorgeous either way


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Eki
> she looks like the street fighter girl, sakura !



lol she does doesn't she. I was just drawing off the top of my head. Trying to emulate Kim Bum's style.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Jan 30, 2016)

bing-kun said:


> do you actually mostly vector your stuff or do you edit with a photoshop filter to get that particular look
> 
> it's gorgeous either way



I do it in Photoshop.  I'd love to learn vector in Illustrator though but at the moment I can't afford the program and am not willing to download it illegally.

Vector like this:   
 inspires me.


----------



## Brian (Jan 31, 2016)

Pretty stylish Lion, love the colors and the clothing she has on. You seem like you're getting better with figures cause I really like the pose.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2016)

tips on how to paint skin????
and eyes

I have my own reference stuff, but for those of you further ahead would like your input.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2016)

Maybe ill make a new layer for skin texture.


----------



## Brian (Jan 31, 2016)

I just follow a certain color scheme and reference, I don't use realistic skin textures.


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2016)

ah ok, I'm using realistic. It is driving me crazy.


----------



## Loni (Jan 31, 2016)

Brian said:


> Pretty stylish Lion, love the colors and the clothing she has on. You seem like you're getting better with figures cause I really like the pose.



Thanks Brain, I've been studying art in my spare time.  I just finished "Force: Dynamic Life Drawing for Animators" by Mike Mattesi.  It takes a bit of understanding and some remembering what you learned while you're drawing/painting but it makes a big difference. 

As far as style goes, my heroes are Loish and Taho on DA so sometimes those artists' paintings of everyday things inspire me.

Hope that bit of insight helped you a bit RemChu, Brain probably knows most of that already, his skills are legendary.  

P.S. Try getting books from your local library if you can rather than buying them.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 1, 2016)

i doodled today


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 1, 2016)

Also:





RemChu said:


> tips on how to paint skin????
> and eyes
> 
> I have my own reference stuff, but for those of you further ahead would like your input.


I cannot stress badly enough that skin texture just fucking sucks.  'Realism' comes in how you paint and what brushes you use, not sprinkling skin pores all over it in attempts to make it look realistic. This is my own opinion, of course. (I also have a thing with fantasy art. I see this everywhere and it makes the skin look dry as all fuck and it just. It wounds me, okay. It wounds me.)

I assume what you mean by texture is actually adding in the skin pores: and that comes with 1) speckled brushes and lots of repetition in various areas and re-adjusting the brush for smaller areas like underneath the eyes. (Again: what the fuck it sucks.)
You can get speckled (or scattered) brushes or make them yourself.

Here is  pack.
2) You can use the grain effect in photoshop and use a variety of filters (let's say emboss) and adjust them accordingly with screen or overlay, etc. You also do this anyway if you use a brush, by the way. Or you can just mess with the opacity. Either one.

I think--and again, my own personal opinion--you also need to discover how skin reflects. After that, you learn how to texture with your own brushes and not speckle brushes. It depends on what look you're going for. I wouldn't get in the habit of just one specific style.


----------



## Magic (Feb 1, 2016)

Edgy


----------



## Magic (Feb 1, 2016)

Almost done with the painting need left eye and hair......

get ready to laugh???


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2016)

When I was trying to learn about colors/painting I was watching a lot of this guys videos.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 5, 2016)

inconsistent af


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2016)

Almost done, finished eyebrows....just need to learn how to paint hair.....that doesnt take 50 hours......

so should be done in like 3 hours.... I redid the neck so many times, but now its perfect. redid side of face a bunch too

eyes are ehhhh whatever.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 5, 2016)

Trinity said:


> nani sore



Finish my drawing already.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2016)

work in progress



near completion just need hair.....gotta do like homework first....


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 5, 2016)

very nice remchu


----------



## Eki (Feb 9, 2016)

done in Drawr.


----------



## Eki (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Feb 10, 2016)

Eki, you do facial expressions so neatly, it's amazing


----------



## Eki (Feb 10, 2016)

Adamant said:


> Eki, you do facial expressions so neatly, it's amazing



Ty. I should do more a variety of expressions, but eh.


----------



## Loni (Feb 10, 2016)

*cloud nin with leaf gear*

  Just experimenting with things.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 11, 2016)

tfw no Eki Kenshin


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2016)

Eki do you have a DA? You don't seem to be on the artist list here.


----------



## Eki (Feb 11, 2016)

Vino said:


> tfw no Eki Kenshin


Soon.... Maybe.


Adamant said:


> Eki do you have a DA? You don't seem to be on the artist list here.



Nah i dont have a DA. I do have a tumblr though that also links to my pixiv.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 11, 2016)

faved


----------



## Loni (Feb 11, 2016)

Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2016)

Udonge or die


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 12, 2016)

I mean
I'm practicing 
I haven't even read one Deadpool comic but I can safely say I ship them both, yes


----------



## Zaru (Feb 13, 2016)

Hotaru from Dagashi Kashi


----------



## Zaru (Feb 13, 2016)

Trying out some hairstyles


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2016)

asuka da besto


----------



## Megu-Nee (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Megu-Nee (Feb 14, 2016)

for vino

can i get a bigger avatar now


----------



## Loni (Feb 17, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Trying out some hairstyles



The braids, that's the hairstyle that I find difficult to paint but your drawing of it makes it look effortless.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2016)

Zaru doujin when?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2016)

Loni said:


> The braids, that's the hairstyle that I find difficult to paint but your drawing of it makes it look effortless.



Not at all. The right side is what I get from looking at braids, the left side is what I get doing it from memory right afterwards (way worse). I'm gonna have to understand hair on a ... technical level first


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2016)

Hair is like banana 

I think.

Master banana peel = master hair.


----------



## Eki (Feb 17, 2016)

I dunno. Hair is fucking ridiculous to try and understand, but Kancolle stealing my soul.


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2016)

nice thighs mate


straight to my heart


----------



## Eki (Feb 17, 2016)

done in Drawr. 




ty m8.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Feb 18, 2016)

done in drawr >>>


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2016)

Is that like pixiv with no porn?


----------



## Magic (Feb 18, 2016)

Ah I like how you can see people record themselves making the lil doodles.

cool


----------



## Eki (Feb 18, 2016)

Yea, though it is part of Pixiv I believe.   

Done in drawr >>


----------



## Eki (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Feb 22, 2016)

Bunch of face sketches done yesterday ,only decided to paint one of them a little bit.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 22, 2016)

Really beautiful, they also remind me of Avatar somehow. The elegant long neck and very spiky ears... cause of this probably.


----------



## Eki (Feb 23, 2016)

Drawn in drawr


----------



## Eki (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 23, 2016)

Your talent is mine​


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2016)

the foot one is too inviting. (thigh high socks 
pics.....killing me Eki)

I'll try and do some drawings tomorrow......(heh I kinda have to)

no way in hell im finishing that thing i was working on any time soon.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Feb 23, 2016)

Adamant said:


> Really beautiful, they also remind me of Avatar somehow. The elegant long neck and very spiky ears... cause of this probably.



Thanks Adamant, i can see what you mean.




Cloth studies i did. Practicing things i find hard.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice study Kirin
You've got a very delicate style, would love to see how and what it progresses into


Vino said:


> Your talent is mine​


>Talent

Pick up a book or suck the skills out of Eki, those are your two choices 

/Blue


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 23, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Nice study Kirin
> You've got a very delicate style, would love to see how and what it progresses into
> 
> >Talent
> ...



Talent doesn't exist 

/Blue


----------



## Eki (Feb 23, 2016)

I wish I had talent


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you trinity, I'm in the second year of art school right now, so i plan to develop as much as i can by the time i graduate. Even if i'm not posting here i am drawing most days. 






Drawing for school assignments has got me drained and frankly kind of fed up so i decided to lay back and draw for fun and draw whatever came to mind today,rough and all.

EDIT-added a quick paint over.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2016)

under grad?

cool man


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes an undergraduate degree.


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2016)

Ok if I ask what school?

I'm like in the U.S and not a stalker o.o!


----------



## Belphegoob (Feb 27, 2016)

"Mille fleur."


----------



## Loni (Feb 27, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Ok if I ask what school?
> 
> I'm like in the U.S and not a stalker o.o!



Don't tell RemChu, lets make it a guessing game, if he/she guesses right say correct.

A better question for Kirin might be what program?  Are you in Graphic Design, animation, illustration, fine arts, art history, which one?


----------



## Magic (Feb 27, 2016)

Ah ok, thought he said what program.

It's in my memory somewhere, he wanted to do like concept something

I think.


----------



## Belphegoob (Feb 28, 2016)

Another WIP. Trying to challenge myself to exaggerate poses and proportions more, so far that's mostly just resulted in everyone getting massive legs.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Feb 28, 2016)

prof jun shiomi from food wars


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Megu-Nee (Feb 28, 2016)

fine. vino.

*Spoiler*: _drew kenshin 4 u_ 




feel free to use it as ur avatar if u like :3


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 28, 2016)

You pulled this trick already


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 28, 2016)

That Robin and Raven  I love your style


----------



## Megu-Nee (Feb 28, 2016)

Vino said:


> You pulled this trick already


i drew it for you just now, from the goodness of my heart and you didn't even say thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 28, 2016)

Megu-Nee said:


> i drew it for you just now, from the goodness of my heart and you didn't even say thanks.



My mistake, I thought it was the same one. Thanks.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Feb 28, 2016)

Vino said:


> My mistake, I thought it was the same one. Thanks.


i lied 

that's for calling me dumb! you dumb


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Satsuki (Feb 28, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 




my pics look better when i make them really small


----------



## Kanga (Feb 28, 2016)

Belphegoob said:


> "Mille fleur."




Your style is pretty neat. Sorta reminds me of Kim Possible/Disney's Hercules.




Unfinished Young Justice fanart btw...

Oh, and the sketch and fan art threads were merged?! 

...I guess I can see them being redundant.


----------



## Belphegoob (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh that's really cool, looks just like an actual comic book cover! O:

With this much talent on the board, tbh I'm kind of surprised the section is so dead.


----------



## Kanga (Mar 2, 2016)

^ Thanks. I don't think it has so much to do with talent as it is with getting ppl to put something up even if it's a scribble.

I'm guilty of that. 



Laying down colors.


----------



## Belphegoob (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah, I was never invested in this section largely because it was so dead - not much motivation to post your work in a ghost town, so the inactivity is very much self-perpetuating imo. But I did toss my two cents into the survey, so figured I'd chip in a bit here too.

Liking your progress so far, btw!


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2016)

you can get a big avatar if you active enough,

but i feel that isnt incentive,

you gotta just want to create shit period. ya know?


----------



## Belphegoob (Mar 3, 2016)

Big avatars are out, cat smilies are in. These are dark days for the forum, friend. 



Finished up a Miss Fortune from several months ago. Need to figure out how to get high-res images out of my Tumblr or I'll have to scrap this theme, which would be a shame since I really like it otherwise. :X


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2016)

followed


----------



## Kanga (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Tapion (Mar 5, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Dumping some recent ones.


----------



## Kanga (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Mar 6, 2016)

that's jane right


----------



## Kanga (Mar 6, 2016)

yeah it' her


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Mar 6, 2016)

good shit mate


----------



## Kanga (Mar 6, 2016)

.....Thanks


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2016)

Damn the new talent. 

Good shit


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2016)

Tapion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you go about perspectives like that?


----------



## Catamount (Mar 6, 2016)

Tapion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is so awesome, they all have so different facial expressions and emotions can be read clearly
so great


----------



## Tapion (Mar 6, 2016)

Zaru said:


> How do you go about perspectives like that?



Donno, I usually just keep re drawing and adjusting till I feel its ok. No vanishing points, no nothing.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2016)

Tried to look at Nobita (artist) for this one.






Tapion said:


> Donno, I usually just keep re drawing and adjusting till I feel its ok. No vanishing points, no nothing.



I guess you just have the right "feel" for that already.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Satsuki (Mar 6, 2016)

All this lovely art makes me wanna draw more


----------



## Magic (Mar 6, 2016)

Tapion, how is the weather in jamaica?


----------



## Kanga (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Tapion (Mar 8, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Tapion, how is the weather in jamaica?



always sunny.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2016)

Around Elves, watch yourselves


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2016)

Drawn in Drawr |


----------



## Eki (Mar 9, 2016)

Done in Drawr |


----------



## Vix (Mar 9, 2016)

Eki


----------



## Tapion (Mar 9, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 








More doodles.


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2016)

Love witches. Good stuff man.

Tapion u a dude or a gurl?


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2016)

Is Zaru pic from an anime?

Think my roommate watches it  the Gate thing?


----------



## Tapion (Mar 9, 2016)

I am a Tapion


----------



## Kanga (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kanga (Mar 10, 2016)

Ayato sketch


----------



## Eki (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kanga (Mar 11, 2016)

^ Turned out nice if you ask me.


----------



## Eki (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Mar 12, 2016)

I had this all colored in drawr, but I fucked up. The rage. I'm so salty


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2016)

damn that hip 

woo mama


----------



## Kanga (Mar 13, 2016)

Making progress


----------



## Eki (Mar 15, 2016)

drawn in drawr |


----------



## Eki (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2016)

....i dont have foot fetish

why tempt me 

nice pantsu


----------



## Belphegoob (Mar 16, 2016)

Kanga said:


> Making progress



Oh man, this is even cooler in colour. :X


----------



## Brian (Mar 17, 2016)

damn kanga and eki 

currently in a drawing mood


----------



## Eki (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kanga (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Tapion (Mar 23, 2016)

My fav original character to draw :v


----------



## Eki (Mar 24, 2016)

drawn in


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Mar 25, 2016)

Tapion said:


> My fav original character to draw :v



Ooooh, they look really badass! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Eki (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice Bakuretsu, Eki


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 25, 2016)

Eki are you Blue in disguise?


----------



## Vix (Mar 25, 2016)

damn Eki


----------



## Eki (Mar 25, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Nice Bakuretsu, Eki


Ty 


Vino said:


> Eki are you Blue in disguise?


Where is Blue anyways


Haze said:


> damn Eki


----------



## Vix (Mar 25, 2016)

you never see blue and Eki posting in the same section


----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2016)

Work in progress

I'll work on it much as I can tonight


----------



## Vix (Mar 27, 2016)

Brian, your artwork and your style always looks amazing


----------



## Brian (Mar 28, 2016)

thanks, i always try my best


----------



## Vix (Mar 28, 2016)

you don't even have to try, you're a professional. bubble gum girl has been my favorite of all your work. Hoping to see the finished product to this soon


----------



## Eki (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Mar 30, 2016)

woah these are pretty kewl eki


----------



## Eki (Mar 30, 2016)

ty


----------



## Eki (Mar 31, 2016)

Drawn in drawr |


----------



## Tapion (Apr 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2016)

Tanga, love it, very fierce! 

Tapion, you're original character reminds me of Nightmare from Soul Calibur, she's beautiful <3


----------



## Eki (Apr 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 6, 2016)

WIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Apr 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tapion (Apr 7, 2016)

Loving dat pose doe.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 8, 2016)

^ Thanks. Are you making a comic with your OC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tapion (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah, I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## Siese (Apr 8, 2016)

These are nice!!!


----------



## Kanga (Apr 10, 2016)

Didn't do much today...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Apr 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Apr 11, 2016)

work in progress



i dunno what im doing when it comes to hair

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Apr 12, 2016)

I know how it feels all too well. I still don't really have quite a grasp of understanding it yet.

Drawn in drawr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Apr 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Apr 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2016)

Does that count as 3 sketches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Apr 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Vix (Apr 16, 2016)

damn, Eki


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tapion (Apr 19, 2016)

My inking is garbage these days, enjoy though. :>

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Apr 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Apr 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Apr 24, 2016)

God it's been too long since I've posted something. The worst part is that I have been drawing, but nothing I've felt was worth sharing. I'll have something soon for y'all to critique if you so please.


----------



## Eki (Apr 24, 2016)

Critiquing always makes me feel so uneasy, heh.


I can't draw butts. Need to study more butts. Study. Hm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2016)

Well not like you needed artistic reasons to look at some fine butts!


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2016)

I'll help you study, let me check my butt folder!


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2016)

Tapion you got a link to your stuff?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Apr 25, 2016)

After quite some time, I have a new one for you guys and gals.

*Spoiler*: _At last, folks, I have a new sketch probably worth sharing._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Apr 26, 2016)

And another one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Apr 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 27, 2016)

Just her clothes left...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kanga (May 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (May 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (May 3, 2016)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kanga (May 4, 2016)

Pretty interesting to see how far your art has come when you revisit some old stuff. 

...Might redraw this when I have time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (May 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Zaru (May 4, 2016)

Kanga said:


> Pretty interesting to see how far your art has come when you revisit some old stuff.
> 
> ...Might redraw this when I have time.


How many years ago was that?


----------



## Kanga (May 4, 2016)

7, maybe 8 years ago...I guess.


----------



## Eki (May 6, 2016)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Eki (May 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stein (May 10, 2016)

Gonna try and do 1 piece of digital art per day.
First three days, messing around with brushes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (May 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 10, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Ok if I ask what school?
> 
> I'm like in the U.S and not a stalker o.o!



A 5 month reply isn't too late right? I don't really go on the forums much so I never saw this message.

I got to the University for the Creative Arts.

And to Loni I study Computer Game Arts, specifically in 3D modelling and 2D concept art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 10, 2016)

Wanted to also post a sketch, I really want to be more active on the art forums.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Eki (May 11, 2016)

NSFW sketchy.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Stein (May 11, 2016)

Drawing before bed (which I was supposed to do ages ago).
Doesn't even look like the character it's supposed to be.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Don't judge the hands. pls.


----------



## Stein (May 12, 2016)

Uhm....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 12, 2016)

you seem to really like that face structure =P


----------



## Stein (May 12, 2016)

Yeah I really need to branch out... I can't even draw that type of face facing to the left, only to the right.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 15, 2016)

Did some form studies, need to keep studying basics,.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Eki (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Eki (May 19, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _NSFW_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 19, 2016)

Pulled out the tablet and mypaint again
It felt nice to get back into it digitally


----------



## Eki (May 20, 2016)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Brian (May 22, 2016)

I'll prob color this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (May 23, 2016)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (May 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (May 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2016)

wip


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 19, 2016)

Here we go again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 20, 2016)

working on a new style


----------



## Stein (Jun 30, 2016)

Trying out SAI again.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2016)

I like it. Love the coloring. 

Lots of nice artwork in this thread.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jun 30, 2016)

jibril vs izuna

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2016)

Love that sketch the eyes are so pretty.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hamtaro (Jul 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Jul 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2016)

Very nice drawings. U two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Jul 4, 2016)

^ Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice love the detail and your choice of colors is always great.


----------



## Eki (Jul 5, 2016)

Drawn in Drawr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 5, 2016)

Love it. So cute. ive looked at your past drawings and all of them i saw were so nice.


----------



## Hamtaro (Jul 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (Jul 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Love it. So cute. ive looked at your past drawings and all of them i saw were so nice.


Ty. I haven't drawn anything for almost a month now so not much to update with, but I'm getting back into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2016)

I just really love your drawing style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jul 7, 2016)

ty :3

screencap redraw drawn in drawr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jul 8, 2016)

drawin in drawr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Jul 11, 2016)

WIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jul 11, 2016)

rem in plains clothes


----------



## Eki (Jul 11, 2016)

Drawn in Drawr


----------



## Kanga (Jul 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2016)

drawn in drawr


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jul 16, 2016)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kanga (Jul 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Jul 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Jul 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (Jul 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jul 20, 2016)

Drawn in Drawr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jul 20, 2016)

drawn in drawr


----------



## Kanga (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Jul 20, 2016)

drawn in drawr


----------



## Kanga (Jul 23, 2016)

Entry for a contest...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 24, 2016)

Love all of these.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 25, 2016)

Love your stuff as usual Brian.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2016)

Drawn in drawr |

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vix (Jul 26, 2016)

you talented beautiful people


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2016)

Vixu 

Drawn in Drawr |


----------



## Vix (Jul 26, 2016)

Eki  your work always inspired me 

Looks amazing


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2016)

ty 

drawn in Drawr |


----------



## Kanga (Jul 27, 2016)

WIP

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2016)

drawn in drawr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kanga (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kanga (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2016)

Drawn in drawr |


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2016)

drawn in drawr |


----------



## Kanga (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2016)

drawn in drawr |


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kanga (Aug 4, 2016)

Will color tmr...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 6, 2016)

drawn in drawr


----------



## Brian (Aug 8, 2016)

Brian said:


> I'll prob color this



Decided to go back to an old sketch



oh i always wanted to do one of these

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Aug 12, 2016)

drawn in drawr


----------



## Eki (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Hamtaro (Aug 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Kanga (Aug 14, 2016)

Some needed bush/background/whatever one calls it practice...



uh, yeah. Surprised at how much I like it considering I've NEVER finished anything dealing with backgrounds...because of how bad I'm at it...prolly should add a sky or something maybe a house? idk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (Aug 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2016)

drawn in Drawr |

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Aug 18, 2016)

Drawn in Drawr |

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Brian (Aug 21, 2016)

ok


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 25, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2016)

drawn in drawr


----------



## Eki (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 27, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2016)

drawn in drawr

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2016)

Damn so cute.



Kanga said:


> Some needed bush/background/whatever one calls it practice...
> 
> 
> 
> uh, yeah. Surprised at how much I like it considering I've NEVER finished anything dealing with backgrounds...because of how bad I'm at it...prolly should add a sky or something maybe a house? idk.



Beautiful.


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Sep 1, 2016)

drawn in drawr |


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Sep 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice line work guys.


----------



## Eki (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2016)

good poses man.

and

how is that nsfw. 

night


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2016)

Croquis Cafe on youtube is useful if you need nude models for gesture drawings/reference. If one desires practice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2016)

idk man, seems pretty nsfw to me at least, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Sep 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2016)

Your style @Loni very modernist?

Or is that more like pop art.

cool. Yeah pop art o.o


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 18, 2016)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 18, 2016)

Every Single Day those are some cool drawings, are you going to finish them?


----------



## Loni (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks Remy, didn't even realize it myself.


----------



## Rabblt (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey I've been drawing myself up a naruto OC I think she's pretty great but I'm working on her complete story/personality/yadayada

Her Part I look is all i got btw


*Spoiler*: __ 










shes kind of an asshole

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2016)

She's cute , good job Rabbit.


----------



## Rabblt (Sep 19, 2016)

RemChu said:


> She's cute , good job Rabbit.


Thank you!!! Very much


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 20, 2016)

Loni - They were fun to draw, but I don't think I'll finish em. Just wanted to try multiple folk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Sep 20, 2016)

Drawn in drawr |


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice angle different from your usual


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 20, 2016)

practice practice practice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rabblt (Sep 20, 2016)

I drew someone's naruto OC!!! from tumblr. she liked it so i was happy  i think this is honestly THE BEST piece of work i have EVER done and i am proud and i hope to only improve from here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

very pretty, cuter than all current naruto girls


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

My teacher ripped into me today.

So I have to improve on line quality.
He taught us the idealized proportions stuff with the 8 heads measurement.

and ya my line quality is so baaaaaad. but I've been drawing like that all my life so its like, you man give me a break.

damn lol


----------



## Eki (Sep 21, 2016)

Yea line quality just comes with time. It's quite tricky.

Working on a new logo for my art blogs/profiles. It feels pretty bland :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 21, 2016)

Eki said:


> Yea line quality just comes with time. It's quite tricky.
> 
> Working on a new logo for art blogs/profiles. It feels pretty bland :/



I didn't know you could draw... That's awesome man.


----------



## Magic (Sep 21, 2016)

Eki said:


> Yea line quality just comes with time. It's quite tricky.
> 
> Working on a new logo for art blogs/profiles. It feels pretty bland :/


I've drawn from the wrist all my life, kek

Put the skull on an anime girl, btw


----------



## Rabblt (Sep 21, 2016)

i drew my husband (it was hardbecause i dont draw guys often so i think its meh but w/e

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Sep 22, 2016)

RemChu said:


> I've drawn from the wrist all my life, kek
> 
> Put the skull on an anime girl, btw


Some yoko littner type shit. 



DavyChan said:


> I didn't know you could draw... That's awesome man.



lol yea, been drawing for about 4 years now

drawn in drawr |


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 22, 2016)

Eki said:


> Some yoko littner type shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice. I would kill for that talent


----------



## Magic (Sep 22, 2016)

Just practice drawing every day and you can become better than anyone here. 
It isn't anything amazing.


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2016)

"Talent is a pursued interest." Good ol' Bob Ross.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 23, 2016)

Nothing odd here


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 24, 2016)

Some doodles today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 24, 2016)

You're improving, Hammy 

Noice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Sep 28, 2016)

screencap redraw in drawr |


----------



## Eki (Sep 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Oct 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stein (Oct 2, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tapion (Oct 2, 2016)

How 2 spoiler tho?​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2016)

@Tapion without the quotations "[" spoiler "]"   "[/"spoiler"]"


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Oct 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rabblt (Oct 3, 2016)

i drew deidara in some shitty vaporwave clothes from  as a joke but i kinda wanna finish it now lmao

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Oct 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 4, 2016)

The animation is cool.  Looks like you forgot to slightly animate the arms.  That's something to shoot for next time.  I think animators are amazing.  Keep doing your thing ESD!!!


----------



## Loni (Oct 4, 2016)

@Vino why did you take away my  first post and remake it as if it was yours?  It matters to me, I am hurt and I don't like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 4, 2016)

Eki's art belongs in the bath-house, it is not wholesome or necessary to see a seductress every time you open the daily sketch thread.  Eki, you can do better than this.  Apply yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

Eh, it's art. Not crossing the line of pornography.

porn : I know when I see it. (raised strict baptist christian)

I'll upload some recent shit.


----------



## Eki (Oct 4, 2016)

When i post/draw something its about 3-4 in the morning and im dead tired by then and dont even bother with spoiler tags. I could make an effort to change that though


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

Art section should be able to draw naked female form... like basic anatomy


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

Taxi driver, uh robert de niro, whatever doesnt look like him 


uh arya lol its bad

Leo


bae and old micheal jordan.(doesn't look like him i know)


you know nothing jon snow and queen bitch


nude model from today

huge black tittays


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

fuck bae has nice lips. 

so pouty


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2016)

oh and I got a C+ on that work. so gotta improve


----------



## Eki (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Oct 5, 2016)

"Your art don't pay bills it eats ramen." _Akwafina


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Oct 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2016)

cooool


----------



## Loni (Oct 6, 2016)

RemChu, I see your progress.  Keep practicing, you'll get there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you, digging the basketball pieces


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 6, 2016)

You can do some pretty cool horror stuff, actually

You have a style that could be very chilling and dark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2016)

Trinity said:


> You can do some pretty cool horror stuff, actually
> 
> You have a style that could be very chilling and dark


who is this directed to?   

Going to assume me, thank you, thank you. Maybe I'll make a walking dead type of comic and get a tv show one day.


----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 8, 2016)

To everyone drawing in this thread: Draw what you know, do what is familiar first.  It will be real and more authentic for the viewers.


----------



## Loni (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm thinking baseball:



Just some quick sketches to wind down the night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 9, 2016)

Join SkotW to find out more about my art process.  This time *you can post works in progress (WIP) as many times as you like* and *learn more from each other*.  Just remember to *stay on topic* and the rest is just, have fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks good man !


----------



## Loni (Oct 10, 2016)

This was a tough one to draw.  It took three tries to get it this terrible.  I have to step out of my comfort zone and draw new things.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Megu-Nee (Oct 11, 2016)

homura chan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Oct 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2016)

time to work on improving dat line quality have some crap to upload from this week/last night.


----------



## Eki (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2016)

Handsome !


----------



## Loni (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback RemChu, we need more of your pencil drawings too.


----------



## Loni (Oct 14, 2016)

Sailor scout design from my sketchbook.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 14, 2016)

ORZ too lazy to upload it separately from Discord

Anyway here, super rough doodles


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2016)

I really like the colored in girl, cute.


Trinity said:


> ORZ too lazy to upload it separately from Discord
> Anyway here, super rough doodles















Loni said:


> Sailor scout design from my sketchbook.



Reminds me of shin megami tensei style



Kazuma Kaneko

but  uhhhhhhh, haha


----------



## Loni (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting @RemChu, I used no reference but had Mioriee in mind with artwork like this:


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2016)

Ohhh very cool artist!


----------



## Loni (Oct 16, 2016)

RemChu said:


> Ohhh very cool artist!


Yeah, she's currently one of my favorites.


----------



## Loni (Oct 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 17, 2016)

ESD! That is some good animation.  Try not to make it so stiff at the end, she looks hurt at that point.


----------



## Eki (Oct 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2016)

Some nsfw

First girl was the model in class this tuesday, petite, black silky curls and crazy tattoos all over her arms, legs, back and midsection.... her face is way cuter than what I portrayed sadly didnt get to draw her face much, I probably stared a little too deeply at her while sketching. My gaze has a very heavy weight to it when I want it to. She has a bf =[.  She looks latino ish. She is probably a little crazy....and she is a student at the school as well.

big tits for her size....
NSFW

*Spoiler*: __ 




20 min drawing? , wasn't drawing entire time, looking and fiddling with music on my phone....


Angle was weird here, i couldnt see that left breast and stuff before, think she shifted a bit, 20min pose?


not sure on time 7 min?

just random reference chick for practice:






regular practice stuff

faces:

*Spoiler*: __ 








sunny in philly dude





need to work on eyes matching.... lol

girl i was painting long time ago, looks more like her this time....





















and my line quality is still pretty shit, do all these in a hurry.....

going to try and take it sloooow.


p.s
2nd time I've commented on a models tits.


you will likely never see me post/ talk about any of the male models. Nude male body is boring and square.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2016)

good stuff


----------



## Eki (Oct 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 24, 2016)

RemChu, the faces are pretty good and some of them I easily recognize.  Good work. 

Eki, your skill is pretty damn good but the NSFW stuff may not be appropriate for here, don't know how everyone else feels, that's just me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hamtaro (Oct 24, 2016)

Loni said:


> Eki, your skill is pretty damn good but the NSFW stuff may not be appropriate for here, don't know how everyone else feels, that's just me.



As long as it's his art and it's tagged, the NSFW stuff shouldn't be an issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 25, 2016)

I created the thread and that's not what I want it to become, a place for things that can only be viewed in secret.
If you can't tell him to stop then what do you do as a moderator?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 25, 2016)

Loni said:


> I created the thread and that's not what I want it to become, a place for things that can only be viewed in secret.
> If you can't tell him to stop then what do you do as a moderator?


How are they viewed in "secret" just because their spoiler tagged?


----------



## Loni (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry Seraphiel, maybe my English is bad.  

I envisioned a thread that was E for everyone or G for general audiences.

That means if its sketches or drawings of people, they should be clothed or in the bathhouse if you insist you must have them naked or in sexually suggestive positions.

Where are the still-lifes, animals, cars, fantasy art anyway...


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2016)

Apologies I suppose, since when first started learning to draw anatomy all I've ever done is look at naked people (I would love to go to live model/figure drawing sessions). So I guess it's desensitized me a bit in a sense where I don't really care about bare naked breasts, penises, etc. as compared to your everyday average Joe.


----------



## Loni (Oct 25, 2016)

No worries Eki, I understand.  Do you but if you is nudes its not as good as your clothed figures for me.  

I don't want to fight with the guy that keeps the Daily Sketch Thread going all by himself.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2016)

One of my teacher who is a concept artist, he mentioned he could eat a sandwich in front of a nude person and is desensitized to nudity.

Are we really getting kiddies in here? o.o


----------



## Eki (Oct 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2016)

model today he looked like naz from "night of"

black/brazilian/german  he had like fucking superman body lol

will post sketches in a bit ...tired


----------



## Loni (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes RemChu, we are seeing kids here because as long as Naruto is animation it's intended viewership are kids.
I know five year olds who can operate a tablet/pc and surf the web for whatever they want.  

RemChu, tell your teacher that a strip club is a strange place to eat lunch.


----------



## Loni (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Oct 27, 2016)

There's got to be more to daily sketches than figure drawing.


----------



## Eki (Oct 28, 2016)

Will color sometime before halloween. Weekend alcohol incoming.

Everyones got different goals. Mine is to pour as much time and dedication into learning to draw one one subject at a time. If you try to juggle with trying to draw landscapes one day and then draw people/figures the next day, you're only going to stagnate yourself and hardly ever see any progression. Which gets super fucking irritating in of itself to the point where you will stop drawing for long periods of time.


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

Hmmm I searched my teacher online
@Blue
Success is 10% talent and 90% sweat, this is like his mantra zzzz


----------



## Magic (Oct 28, 2016)

OMG he shows some of his earlier work when he got first got to the school in 1997. 

hahahaha

damn, he improved leaps and bounds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 29, 2016)

Watch the language Eki.  Didn't mean to agitate you.  

As far as I'm concerned you master figure drawing.  Just want to see what else you can draw.


----------



## Loni (Oct 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Oct 30, 2016)

^ I like how that turned out, Loni. 

It's really pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 31, 2016)

(Sharktooth gal from BnHA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 31, 2016)

Kanga said:


> ^ I like how that turned out, Loni.
> 
> It's really pretty.



Thank you Kanga, I'm practicing some new things.  It means the world and a moon to me that you like it.


----------



## Eki (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 31, 2016)

you missed the rest of that shoe there on the bottom right.
looks good!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2016)

Had a substitute teacher in the figure drawing class today, named Greg. He was pretty calm but uh effective and technical. Not as grand of a personality as my other teacher Michael. He told us of a coworker he has who is also a concept artist uh, Jason Courtney. He worked on Dead space. 

They both work at kabam. 
heres some uh example work 



Guy is pretty amazing. He says Jason always has a sketch book and is doodling even in the office, etc. whatever. and Even in a cafe he will be making digital paint stuff of the people sitting down in the cafes in his notebook. If you zoom in you can notice he only uses the default round brush in those lol. 

Under the digital cafe sketches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 2, 2016)

ESD!!! That is a cool drawing.  I can see you improving.  Looks great even without colors, keep doing your thing yo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh wow, a female of Freiza's crew with a destructo disc.  That's dope.  The guy on the couch looks like he's struggling with a Rubik's cube because of the hands but I get the pose, supposed to be dealing with some issues.

That's a set of nice sketches ESD!!!


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2016)

@Loni


looks like your current style.
Briefly talked about it in a culture class today, I wrote down (loni)  next to it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Nov 4, 2016)

RemChu said:


> @Loni
> 
> 
> looks like your current style.
> Briefly talked about it in a culture class today, I wrote down (loni)  next to it.



That is so neat, wow someone was thinking about my art in class.  I had no idea about Precisionism or the Immaculates but I like the sound of it all.


----------



## Loni (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Demetrius (Nov 7, 2016)

i like this alot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 8, 2016)

Trinity said:


> i like this alot


Thanks Trini, this was just an idea from something I do every so often.


----------



## Kanga (Nov 8, 2016)

I feel inspired looking through this thread but I doubt it'll translate into something. 

This art block has got me bad. D:


----------



## Loni (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Nov 8, 2016)

I really like it when you do this.  The one in the middle is my favorite.



Kanga said:


> I feel inspired looking through this thread but I doubt it'll translate into something.
> 
> This art block has got me bad. D:


To overcome art block I usually read a tutorial on something art related or go to YouTube and listen to artists like frannerd or JuicyInk talk for a while. Then I get revitalized.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2016)

Eki said:


>


 

damn good job man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 8, 2016)

RemChu, the perspective on that drawing is really good.  Shoe needs some work but it doesn't distract from how unique the perspective is.  Nice work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2016)

ur anime girls got some meat on them


----------



## Loni (Nov 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Nov 10, 2016)

@RemChu I like the more semi-realstic style/look rather than the plain/thin type.


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2016)

me too, great line work, I can tell you love drawing them legs too lol


----------



## Loni (Nov 11, 2016)

Just a quick sketch before the weekend.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kanga (Nov 11, 2016)

Starting alphabet series for characters I like to help with the art block...

A is for Azula. May or may not color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Nov 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Nov 13, 2016)

Kanga, Azula is my favorite.  It's like you made that cool fanart just for me, thanks.
ESD!!! Great pose and the character looks good.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Nov 14, 2016)

Entry for a contest. This took FOREVER.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2016)

It's very good, good luck with the contest.


----------



## Kanga (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 15, 2016)

Loni said:


> @Vino why did you take away my  first post and remake it as if it was yours?  It matters to me, I am hurt and I don't like it.


I'm sorry chief.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Nov 16, 2016)

Decided to revisit this artwork to add a background. Not quite finished. Still need to add a few things in the background and color the rest of Vanellope. But I'll post the finished work soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 17, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _maybe nsfw Robutt, possibly_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (Nov 20, 2016)

Revisiting another artwork to finish/add a background. Added some glitter (took forever and still not happy with it but meh) and shading to places.

I'm seeing little improvements here and there with my work in terms of shading, hair, etc. Sorta makes all that self-conscious feelings about my coloring seem all the more unreasonable because I didn't even try...and how are you supposed to grow if you don't try?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2016)

That's a realistic honker there.


----------



## Loni (Nov 21, 2016)

Just redoing that woman's portrait to discover some things about the process.


----------



## Loni (Nov 21, 2016)

Quick sketch for fun.


----------



## Loni (Nov 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2016)

work in progress for a school project

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stein (Nov 24, 2016)

fairly recent stuff
Got a serious case of same-pose-Sally syndrome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Nov 25, 2016)

young vs. old

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 27, 2016)

Bicycle vs. Motorcycle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 27, 2016)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biothrang (Nov 29, 2016)

Idk how to draw pant wrinkles anymore.


----------



## Stein (Nov 30, 2016)

Some things from tonight, both WIPs.

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: _My friend as Speed Wagon_ 




Never watched/read Jojo tho lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 4, 2016)

My starting team in Pokemon Moon

(Also have a Pikipek, but he was givin me fits, drawing-wise)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stein (Dec 4, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Some super derpy faces before bed_ 




Trying to get myself to use lineart rather than just start painting a face without planning


----------



## Eki (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Magic (Dec 6, 2016)

Dats my wife


----------



## Eki (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stein (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stein (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Loni (Dec 8, 2016)

@Stein, that woman's portrait is really nice.  You should try doing a bigger version of something like that if you like it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stein (Dec 9, 2016)

Loni said:


> @Stein, that woman's portrait is really nice.  You should try doing a bigger version of something like that if you like it too.


Thanks 
I've always been a bit scared of drawing bodies (aside from anatomy, I find it difficult to know what I want their gesture to communicate...). I assume you meant including the body by 'bigger version' haha.
Taking some online gesture classes now, so hopefully that'll force me to do more full body art 


*Spoiler*: _Quick random shiz before bed_ 



 Sang Woo Kim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Dec 9, 2016)

@Stein Oh no, I meant the head and shoulders, just increase the size because it might be nice to see more details.


----------



## Loni (Dec 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mako (Dec 13, 2016)

Loni, I love that piece, especially the choice of colors + white outline.
WIP.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Dec 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Dec 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stein (Dec 15, 2016)

Loni said:


> @Stein Oh no, I meant the head and shoulders, just increase the size because it might be nice to see more details.


Ah right. Gonna try to do a detailed portrait soon 

Really love this. Espesh the colours. Great job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 15, 2016)

---

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stein (Dec 15, 2016)

Tried to go ever so slightly out of my comfort zone on the left then was scared back to the right.


----------



## Loni (Dec 15, 2016)

@Stein, don't stop experimenting with stuff outside your comfort zone, it helps to see what you come up with.
I like the painting, do more.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2016)

whats her ethnicity? cute


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Dec 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2016)

looks like uhhh katsumi from DOA


----------



## Loni (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Loni (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biothrang (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Dec 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Dec 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stein (Dec 21, 2016)

Quick sketches experimenting with a square brush

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Dec 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Dec 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stein (Dec 22, 2016)

more square brush experimentin before bed

*Spoiler*: __ 




Referenced ofc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy Holidays guys, I wish you all the best in life and the new year.

@Stein, That portrait is really good.  Your colors are done right and the way everything comes together is really nice.  I might try using a square brush too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stein (Dec 25, 2016)

Loni said:


> Happy Holidays guys, I wish you all the best in life and the new year.
> 
> @Stein, That portrait is really good.  Your colors are done right and the way everything comes together is really nice.  I might try using a square brush too.



Happy holidays. 

Thanks. I feel like using a square brush with low opacity makes it easier to commit to hard edges in your painting, or at least that's what I felt while drawing the portrait haha.

Sketch before bed. Drawing in 35 degree heat while frustrated is not a good idea.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy holidays folk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Dec 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Dec 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 28, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fenxus (Dec 31, 2016)

Time for another redraw, when I get time to and that may take some.... time.. to find. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Loni (Jan 1, 2017)

@Fenxus, there's no image under the spoiler tag.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 1, 2017)

It's weird. I can see it when I click on edit but not just clicking on the spoiler tag


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 1, 2017)

Merry New Year!


----------



## Fenxus (Jan 1, 2017)

@Loni weird, I'm trying to post it, it's visible when I'm editing the post, but whenever I try publish it/save changes it disappears.... Thanks for letting me know, nonetheless!

Here's a likt to my DA-page at least...


----------



## Eki (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy New Yearsssssssssssssssss

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Loni (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh yeah, @Eki I see you coloring like a pro.  Happy New Year to you too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eki (Jan 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jan 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eki (Jan 5, 2017)

Drawn in drawr |

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jan 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brian (Jan 5, 2017)

Brian said:


> Work in progress
> 
> I'll work on it much as I can tonight



I went back to an old drawing and decided to add a background & foreground

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jan 6, 2017)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 6, 2017)

that wand looks painful, like a reverse sword without the hilt thing or whatever, 
I like the pose btw


----------



## Loni (Jan 6, 2017)

Brian, that is some amazing painting.  Eki, that character design is pretty cool, I could imagine her in a video game for the Nintendo.


----------



## Kanga (Jan 6, 2017)

Loni, your proportions are getting better and I especially like the portrait of the blond. Very nice.



Brian said:


> I went back to an old drawing and decided to add a background & foreground



This turned out absolutely perfect. Love it.


----------



## Eki (Jan 6, 2017)

Shes from Little Witch Academia. I messed up the perspective horribly lol. Its meh.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 7, 2017)

Not sure how I missed that piece by Brian. Good shit man! Beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 8, 2017)

doodles from tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 8, 2017)

Just practicing faces. 

When Kanga mentioned that my proportions were getting better I realized that I know the ideal proportions for faces but never use them so I decided to do these face sketches until the face proportions are burned into my memory.

I realize my digital painting isn't the best but I better not skip getting down good drawings before moving on to painting.

Thanks @Kanga .


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2017)

more horned girls..._please
_
fuck i should make some too


----------



## Loni (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Eki (Jan 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Loni (Jan 10, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! Your art is looking really good, especially the last girl sketch.  The subtle details are real nice to see.

@Eki You should color more, I like that part of your style.

You guys, I'm so happy you all participate in the daily sketch thread.  I see improvement in everyone who's been posting even if it's not every day.  Good work guys, keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jan 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 11, 2017)

kawaii


----------



## Eki (Jan 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stein (Jan 14, 2017)

Fallen off a bit since new year (good to see you all have kept going strong). 
Starting to do some environment art. 2nd was a quick study, which I might go back to later and add detail.

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jan 14, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! That elf girl painting looks great, might look a little better if you control the hard and soft edges of shadow a little more.

@Stein You need to blend your colors unless that's the look you're going for.  If you need help with that send me a personal message and I can point you to some short tutorial videos that answer those questions.

Last thing I'll say tonight is, please consider participating in AotM.  It's a fun competition and the topic right now is anime.  Doesn't get much fun-ner than that.  Just post a quick sketch if you don't have time to paint something large.  Later guys.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 16, 2017)

And yeah, I will definitely try to be more active in AotM again

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kanga (Jan 16, 2017)

Lili in her Tekken 7 outfit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eki (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 17, 2017)

thicc


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 17, 2017)

Homeless Emperor from OPM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jan 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jan 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Eki (Jan 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 20, 2017)

@Eki, your art is so amazing the way the lines are so clean and you don't use a lot of gaudy colors.

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! Damn yo, that emperor you drew looks like a good portrait of someone that could be from the Lord of the Rings world.

@Kanga That's some lovely detailed lineart, please show us when you decide to color it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 22, 2017)

----

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stein (Jan 24, 2017)

Added a few more details to the study from earlier and began a new study.

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Loni (Jan 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jan 24, 2017)

\

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 24, 2017)

Diana from LWA:


Still tryin to come up with a good time traviel idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jan 25, 2017)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 26, 2017)

Came up with an aotm idea and finished off the last page of a sketchbook.
*pats self on the back*
--
For sketches, I was told to cool it with the mechanical pencils and try sketching with pens
Which sounds crazy to me,
But in the name of improvement  and more decisive lines . . .
Here's that first go at pen sketches in the new sketchbook:


My mistakes and sloppy/scratchyness show through more than ever, but
It was fun to try get the brain to plan out the method of attack better on the spot

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 26, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! Work on making more fluid lines to define your sketches.  Just practice connecting dots on a piece of paper without passing over the same line more than once.  Hope that helps.  I know everyone is different but it would really improve your sketches if you can make smooth gestural lines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 28, 2017)

Loni said:


> Just practice connecting dots on a piece of paper without passing over the same line more than once. Hope that helps. I know everyone is different but it would really improve your sketches if you can make smooth gestural lines.



Yeah, today I tried to hold back without going over the same lines a bunch
Also used a gel pen cause it moved across the paper so smoothly
Still relapsed for a lot of lines, but it felt better

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2017)

Smooth and nice, I think this is my favorite drawing you have made ESD.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 28, 2017)

My left hand:



Not really 


*Spoiler*: _30 second faces_


----------



## Loni (Jan 28, 2017)

> EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, today I tried to hold back without going over the same lines a bunch
> ...


  The combination of a really well drawn face and well rendered hair make this a damn good work of art.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 29, 2017)

warmup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 30, 2017)

Shiny Chariot from LWA




*Spoiler*: _30 second poses_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 30, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! Looks like you just leveled up.  The improvement is noted.


----------



## Stein (Jan 31, 2017)

Quick sketch trying to age a face and add some fat to it, Idk.
*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Feb 1, 2017)

Not 100 percent ok with the hair. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Loni (Feb 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Eki (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Loni (Feb 4, 2017)

One of the hard things in art is telling a story.  It's fine and dandy to draw pretty figures but if you can tell a convincing story with those figures... your art would be memorable.  Whether you're just drawing or you consider your self an illustrator already, try for the love of Pete to tell a story.  

I've heard many artists say you have to tell a story over the years but it really didn't click until I started reading this book about the life and work of Norman Rockwell.  You should google his Saturday Evening Post covers to see what I'm talking about when I say story telling.

As always, keep improving onward and upwards.


----------



## Eki (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Eki (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Loni (Feb 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Loni (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2017)

ooooooooh this pose ~u~


----------



## Eki (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy Valentines Day guys and gals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Eki (Feb 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2017)

Ive been working with charcoal on newsprint lately, will maybe post some stuff tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 15, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Ive been working with charcoal on newsprint lately, will maybe post some stuff tomorrow.



That sounds cool RemChu.  Only reason not to use newsprint is that it eventually turns yellow and your drawings don't last after many years but if you scan it then I suppose you can preserve it digitally.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2017)

True lol, I guess if it's a portfolio piece I will care about that. I'm just trying to get a good feel for the medium at the moment. I have to even hold the thing different, which is like new concept.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eki (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Loni (Feb 17, 2017)

Wanted to refine the waves but ran out of time.  Hope you like it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 18, 2017)

Been playing Gravity Rush 2 in my free time, so....
Yeah. That be the reason for my lack of activity. 
With Zelda and Persona comin in the coming months, 
I think I'm gonna have to make a Draw-to-Play type deal with myself 

But at the very least, I've been keeping up with my daily 30 second exercises! 


*Spoiler*: _Here be today's feet_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 18, 2017)

ESD, what's the vampire girl from?  She looks cool.  Nice pose too.


----------



## Loni (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2017)

since I dont know how to edit my posts....


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 19, 2017)

@-Avant-, the first one looks really nice with the overall contrast.  Is that the Crow?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2017)

Yup its The Crow


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2017)

One of my favorite pieces

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 19, 2017)

Just edited this one because the face in the original was too long.


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 22, 2017)

A bit of fanart.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eki (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Feb 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2017)

wow 1k, that was quick :0


----------



## Loni (Feb 24, 2017)

Congratulations Eki-san.  

Hey guys, the topic for AotM is abstract art, so this is a chance to enter something artistic that doesn't need a lot of technical skill.  Check out my entry that I created by testing out some new brushes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2017)

kinda meh, my gold looks like cheese ......need more time and effort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Feb 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 26, 2017)

these are family and friends?


----------



## Loni (Feb 26, 2017)

RemChu said:


> these are family and friends?


They are friends of each other, not mine.


----------



## Loni (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 26, 2017)

There is a tumblr account I am using to update the halls of fame: 

Would it be okay if I also rehost the pieces you post here?


----------



## Loni (Feb 26, 2017)

ane said:


> There is a tumblr account I am using to update the halls of fame:
> 
> Would it be okay if I also rehost the pieces you post here?



I can't speak for everyone else but I don't mind ane, go ahead.


----------



## Eki (Feb 27, 2017)

i dont mind i suppose.


----------



## Loni (Feb 27, 2017)

Some fanart... music.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 28, 2017)

We have a new section: 

It is so you can post art that wouldn't be allowed in here because of the rules

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok, thx.

"Forum rules still apply."

Uhhhhhh, ok.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 28, 2017)

You can post nudity but not flame, post gore or pedo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2017)

So common sense. Roger. No complaints.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2017)

Cute red head girl as model today. She is also a student....Tfw the model draws better than you.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 28, 2017)

ane said:


> Would it be okay if I also rehost the pieces you post here?



Me be cool with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 3, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! That's an awesome scene you did there, next time maybe show more car.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice car brothaa


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

more cubes,

the cinnamon toast crunch thing suppose to be sand :-0 Need to go over it again with hard edges.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks RemChu, I think you need to increase the value on the color of the sand but the other ones look really good, especially the grass and wood.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2017)

the last ugly one is suppose to be uh like that shit in the street.

gravel? whatever the rock mixed with tar

I'll touch up the sand, :0 going to be making more. I'll touch them all up.

I actually hate the grass one, the dirt underneath is okay, but I dont like the grass and the dirt isn't level lol.

The pine wood and the worn wood I spent the most time on and enjoyed the most, and it kind of shows.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 5, 2017)

naisu


----------



## Loni (Mar 5, 2017)

Some early morning sketches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 6, 2017)

Out of practice. Trying out different stuff to keep things fresh.







ane said:


> There is a tumblr account I am using to update the halls of fame:
> 
> Would it be okay if I also rehost the pieces you post here?


go for it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Mar 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 7, 2017)

i had good intentions when I started this... she was not supposed to end up looking like a vampire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Perpetrator Rex (Mar 8, 2017)

Are y'all usin manual tools or digital. If digital, how are you guys doing this? I'm in a digital art class and I just can't hack it. My lines are all jittery and shit.

Any tips?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 8, 2017)

Been playing Breath of the Wild
I'm ashamed to admit it, but
My whole draw-to-play plan was thrown out the window 
Plus, as if to encourage me to play even more,
My tablet has been acting up
Managed to do this before it started being all funky again



Scanning is kind of a pain, 
But if the tablet continues to vex me,
I'll try to go back to the old paper again for a while. 

Loni, I initially did sketch out most of the car,
But I wanted to focus more on the gals,
So that's how I  framed it
Here that be

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 8, 2017)

I'll blow u 4 a switch man


----------



## Loni (Mar 8, 2017)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Loni, I initially did sketch out most of the car,
> But I wanted to focus more on the gals,
> So that's how I  framed it
> Here that be
> ...



Oh, I see.  That looks nice but I guess the focal point is the characters so I get it.


----------



## Xel (Mar 8, 2017)

I call this one "I'm supposed to be working" (unfortunately I only have my phone camera to take pics with, but I might scan it if I finish it).

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2017)

Perpetrator Rex said:


> Are y'all usin manual tools or digital. If digital, how are you guys doing this? I'm in a digital art class and I just can't hack it. My lines are all jittery and shit.
> 
> Any tips?


I use SAI and use the stabilizer. It helps with jittery lines, but for the most part it all comes down to practice tbh.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Perpetrator Rex (Mar 8, 2017)

Practice? Shit!

Is Sai, ? Site seems kinda sketchy, no pun intended. I could only find it on here and softsonic.


----------



## Eki (Mar 8, 2017)

Perpetrator Rex said:


> Practice? Shit!
> 
> Is Sai, ? Site seems kinda sketchy, no pun intended. I could only find it on here and softsonic.


Yea thats the legit site. The program itself hasnt been updated for years, but a lot of people like using. Can also check out ClipStudio

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Mar 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 9, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! Here's some fanart.  You should make some too, in between play sessions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 9, 2017)

Work in progress.



Gonna be the cast for an early 20th century Hardboiled/murder mystery or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2017)

I like first guy on the left.


----------



## Eki (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 10, 2017)

@Eki , the drawing of the girl with the blue hair is some of your best work.  The proportions for the body are perfect and you colored it so well too.  Whatever you did there, you need to build on it.  Onward and upwards, it so awesome when you notice improvement.  

Sorry it took so long for a response on that, I just get too lazy to comment sometimes. Have to do better job of giving feedback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 11, 2017)

@Loni, your works are soooo good, hope you make mores, especially the last one, it reminds me to the old school drawing, like 'Aeon Flux' I love it! (I think it's Link) 

@Eki Me lovey your anime drawings, I have not much to say because it's perfect the way you are drawing your characters tbh... 

@HamSloth I wish I could see more of those criminal/murder faces works, for example Richard Ramirez, Ted Bundy, Andrei Chikatilo, etc.


----------



## Violence (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm gonna color it later...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2017)

Perpetrator Rex said:


> Practice? Shit!
> 
> Is Sai, ? Site seems kinda sketchy, no pun intended. I could only find it on here and softsonic.


it's legit. Just a freeware website, nothing sketchy about that.


----------



## Loni (Mar 11, 2017)

@Violence , thanks for the words of encouragement.  You should try doing more pencil sketches from life or photo reference to improve.

@RemChu , Sai isn't free, it's just inexpensive.  Try Krita if you need free open source software.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 11, 2017)

Sure @Loni I will try it!


----------



## Loni (Mar 12, 2017)

Everyone out there painting digitally or traditionally, please experiment with brushes/techniques/mediums.  You're sure to run into something you will like.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Mar 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Loni (Mar 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 14, 2017)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Mar 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 15, 2017)

@Eki , that's awesome.  It reminds me of a girl I used to know when I was a kid.  She was so kind to me.  I cried like a little girl when I found out we were moving and I realized I would never see her again.  I only knew her first name, Amy.

I love art that makes you think.  Eki, your art is darn good.  Thank you for this one, it really makes my morning special.


----------



## Loni (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## DarkEmpressAngel (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh wow! There's some really talented people in here. How could I ever compete!?! :""""""""""""((xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2017)

DarkEmpressAngel said:


> Oh wow! There's some really talented people in here. How could I ever compete!?! :""""""""""""((xd


That's how I feel in class everyday


----------



## Loni (Mar 16, 2017)

DarkEmpressAngel said:


> Oh wow! There's some really talented people in here. How could I ever compete!?! :""""""""""""((xd


It's not a competition, just a friendly thread where we post our art as often as we want to and sometimes get feedback on what needs improving and likes based on things people are interested in.


----------



## DarkEmpressAngel (Mar 16, 2017)

RemChu said:


> That's how I feel in class everyday


Lol I know



Loni said:


> It's not a competition, just a friendly thread where we post our art as often as we want to and sometimes get feedback on what needs improving and likes based on things people are interested in.



I know but seeing so many good fan art in here makes me queasy about showing my own. Oh well, at least here I could  get better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 16, 2017)

@Violence @RemChu @syntheticsound 

Do you mind if I repost your work in the tumblr account?:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2017)

sure u can :0
Improving

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 16, 2017)

This is my interpretation of the Pink Ranger from Mighty Morphing Power Rangers. Still experimenting, trying to find a groove I like.
@RemChu , that Lego is beautiful, why does it say Gary on it though?

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2017)

My name is Gary lol.

Well Garrett.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2017)

Hmmm think I'll make some power ranger stuff, that new movie coming out....good inspiration.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> My name is Gary lol.
> 
> Well Garrett.


Well that's cool Gary.  My real name is Loni.  Yes, do some Power Ranger stuff too.


----------



## Violence (Mar 17, 2017)

ane said:


> @Violence @RemChu @syntheticsound
> 
> Do you mind if I repost your work in the tumblr account?:



Sure @ane go for it!


----------



## Violence (Mar 17, 2017)

My lovey 2D husbando in my room

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice and pink :0
Calming room color.

good lighting btw.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 17, 2017)

Awww...thx for that compliment @RemChu!  

Btw can't wait to see that Power Ranger's drawing, I bet it will looks great!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 18, 2017)

Woohoo! I finally beat Breath of the Wild
Now I can finally finish Gravity Rush 2
Or do all the sidequests I missed 

---



I drew it on some light art paper,
But I wanted to chance it with watercolor pencil
Unfortunately and as expected,
The paper wasn't able to hold up much to the water part of the equation

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 18, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! Drawing link is so fun and my favorite part is the colors of his new outfit.  How many hours did it take to get through Breath of the Wild?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 18, 2017)

Green is my favorite color, however
Ever since I played Wind Waker, 
I thought Link would look best in blue.

As for hours, I'll just say it was a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2017)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> *Green* is my favorite color, however
> Ever since I played Wind Waker,
> I thought Link would look best in blue.
> 
> As for hours, I'll just say it was a lot


“How can the human eye can see more shades of green than any other color? ‘Cause of predators. Used to be, monkeys we were, right? And in the woods, in the jungle, everything’s green. So in order to not get eaten by panthers and bears and the like, we had to be able to see them, you know, in the grass, and trees and such. Predators”


----------



## Loni (Mar 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 22, 2017)

I'll call him "My concious" 
I decided put him clothes like 90's style, it makes him looks cutey -

(Gonna color it later and still needs some details)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 22, 2017)

Plsss Loni-san finish this work plsss wanna see it! It's very well done dat car!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 22, 2017)

Violence said:


> Plsss Loni-san finish this work plsss wanna see it! It's very well done dat car!


I will, just give me some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2017)

mmmmm all hard bush? 
 really good 

is dat Serena Williams lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eki (Mar 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 23, 2017)

RemChu said:


> mmmmm all hard bush?
> really good
> 
> is dat Serena Williams lol


Thanks RemChu, some pastel brush too.  Yes, Serena Williams.  The likeness is not good, but I'm working on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 23, 2017)

@Violence , this was so fun to paint I hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 23, 2017)

@Eki Awesome lineart, very expressive.

@Loni Awesome digital paintings, especially that car.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Mar 24, 2017)

thanks m8

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 24, 2017)

@Jouninja , Thanks for the kind words... now that you're here you have to contribute something to this thread too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 24, 2017)

Loni said:


> @Violence , this was so fun to paint I hope you like it.



Damn! @Loni Soooo purrrfect the car! I really love the color you choosed! I will save this picture for suuure! And thx for taking the time and listen my preys for finish it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 24, 2017)

@Eki You're welcome, you're skill is good enough that you could make an awesome manga with expressive characters.

@Loni Sure.

Bleach fanart! It's been a while since I did any sort of fan art. For some reason, I had a tough time getting this to look right. I'll post something better next time.


As of this post, my power level is 322, equal to Piccolos during the Raditz saga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 24, 2017)

Felt like painting snow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 25, 2017)

@Loni Very well done the snow art, it brings me good memories of my childhood when I see it, also I like the colors you choosed for the blue sky, keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 25, 2017)

Finally I finished "My Concious" work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 25, 2017)

Violence said:


> Finally I finished "My Concious" work.


@Violence , are the lines of attributes that are touching you the ones you have and the ones not touching you those you hope for?  This is a very deep piece and I wonder how it could be depicted without words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh my @Loni yesh...how clever you are...! thx for the compliment sweety...!


----------



## Loni (Mar 25, 2017)

Some doodles before bed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Mar 26, 2017)

Loni said:


> @Violence , this was so fun to paint I hope you like it.


I love this one, car looks so cool <3


Eki said:


> thanks m8


Kongou <3 . That is so beautiful  [steals to color!]

I love your blurred single color style, its so expressive 

@Eki as I asked you for before, Here is colored version of your many works I love <3
[Hope this is right place to post, if its not - please tell me 



You guys all rock <3

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 26, 2017)

I call it "The Red King and His 7 Cards of Pain"



I will color it later...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 26, 2017)

And this is "The Red King" but with armor.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Violence (Mar 27, 2017)

Yay! @Loni Finish it! I wonder how is it gonna looks! I like action moves drawings like that one and good for improve in future!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 28, 2017)

@Jouninja 
@Viole1369 

There is a forum tumblr: 

Would it be okay if I rehost your work in it too? Everything would be credited, of course.


----------



## Violence (Mar 28, 2017)

Colored!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 28, 2017)

@ane Yeh!

@Loni @Violence Awesome works.

Anyway, colored and Inked the sketch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Mar 28, 2017)

@Violence , you made some cool color choices on the clothing patterns.
@Jouninja , the design of the cell shading is very crisp and clean.  You also did a good job varying the line weight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 28, 2017)

@Jouninja Awww...thx for the compliment, I saw your other works and I liked them, so I hope to see more of them.  

@Loni Thx sweety!

Btw, those eyes are very well done and looks adorable, good job!


----------



## Violence (Mar 28, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!

Nice birdy! and the body shape of that girl it's nicely done


----------



## Viole (Mar 28, 2017)

ane said:


> @Jouninja
> @Viole1369
> 
> There is a forum tumblr:
> ...



Ofc /o/ That would be my honor


Violence said:


> Colored!


Prolly your best work for me 


Jouninja said:


> @ane Yeh!
> 
> @Loni @Violence Awesome works.
> 
> Anyway, colored and Inked the sketch.


/o/ Nice hair
The bird
The boobs
The eyes 
:

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Violence (Mar 29, 2017)

Thx for the compliment...Viole...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 30, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! I don't know if this is what you were going for but because of the scale, he looks like he's trying to pick up a giant's sword.


----------



## Loni (Mar 30, 2017)

One for each season.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 30, 2017)

@Violence what do you think of the colors?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Violence (Apr 2, 2017)

@Loni 

Sorry for the late reply sweety, I've been busy and stressed...also I didn't get a notification of this section so I will check what happened... 

Btw...

Daaaarn!  those match colors are perfect, it reminds me to old school works, so you did an great work with it! keep it up withit, and keep doing your best with the colors and design drawings!


----------



## Violence (Apr 2, 2017)

Loni said:


> One for each season.



I like winter season clothes, I wonder how is it gonna looks colored!


----------



## Loni (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Violence (Apr 3, 2017)

Nearly 'Easta Day', so I'm working on it...


----------



## Loni (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Eki (Apr 6, 2017)

Those coloring's you did for my drawings were great btw

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 6, 2017)

YAY! another car!


----------



## Violence (Apr 6, 2017)

I call it 'Mr. Easta Boozy Berry Bunny'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kanga (Apr 6, 2017)

Prolly make this my new sig.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Violence (Apr 6, 2017)

Kanga! It's soooo cute your work! me lovey the colors, especially gold and black!


----------



## Violence (Apr 6, 2017)

I call it 'Distant Lovers'

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you and I'm glad you like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kanga (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 9, 2017)

Drew this in December.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 10, 2017)

Just colored my work called 'Distant Lovers'

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 10, 2017)

^ Violence, that turned out really nice, from the patterns to the characters' composition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 11, 2017)

Kanga said:


> ^ Violence, that turned out really nice, from the patterns to the characters' composition.



Awww....Thx a lot Kanga, that's so kind of you the complimet!


----------



## Violence (Apr 11, 2017)

Btw Kanga...keep it up your drawing works, it just gets better, especially the coloring drawings too!


----------



## Loni (Apr 11, 2017)

This one was done with no reference image.  I hope to get better at that so this is just practice.  I may color it later.

@Kanga , glad to see you're still making great art.  Your entry in AotM is amazing.  Not sure what I should draw or if it's even possible to top that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks again, Violence. ^^

Thanks Loni, and don't worry about that. At this point, we should do anything we can to boost activity in the section... but yeah, I understand the feeling, it's partly why I stopped entering contests because it might discourage others from entering.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eki (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eki (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Apr 12, 2017)

Kanga said:


> Thanks again, Violence. ^^
> 
> Thanks Loni, and don't worry about that. At this point, we should do anything we can to boost activity in the section... but yeah, I understand the feeling, it's partly why I stopped entering contests because it might discourage others from entering.



I meant it more as a compliment.  You should still enter regardless of how other people feel.  If they want to win they should step up their game and come with something more creative.


----------



## Loni (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 12, 2017)

Really quick sketch to practice constructing faces.  It turned into Storm from the X-men.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 13, 2017)

@Eki Isn't that girl from skull girls? Awesome work on all your recent stuff.

@Loni Excellent work.

@Kanga Really great.

My turn:

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 13, 2017)

Jouninja said:


> @Eki Isn't that girl from skull girls? Awesome work on all your recent stuff.
> 
> @Loni Excellent work.
> 
> ...


This is a nice character design.  I like the dress and the face looks cute.


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 13, 2017)

@Loni Thanks, hoping to finish it later today.


----------



## Eki (Apr 13, 2017)

Yea, Filia from Skullgirls.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Apr 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 13, 2017)

@Eki I see, and good work on those latest arts.

@Loni Really awesome style.

I have no idea which finished version is better:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eki (Apr 14, 2017)

thanks, you too m8.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 14, 2017)

@Eki Thanks and amazing new lineart with color you got there.

Just another humanoid:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Violence (Apr 14, 2017)

I calls him "Betray-san"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Violence (Apr 14, 2017)

Perfect match color Jouninja I like it! and the second one with the red lips and blush it looks better than the first one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 14, 2017)

Here is some pages from my manga I've made three years ago what I've won in first place in a comic contest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 14, 2017)

Some quick sketches.
@Jouninja , the first one of the girl in the dress looks better.
@Violence , your inking skills are really good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Violence (Apr 14, 2017)

Thx Loni, it was a hard work but atleast it gave good results! Btw...your lately works in progress are pretty interesting and nicely done


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 14, 2017)

@Violence Thanks, and awesome ink works. I was wondering if blush or no blush it better.

@Loni Awesome poses, and thanks. Thats 1 for #1, and 1 for #2.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 15, 2017)

Jouninja said:


> @Violence Thanks, and awesome ink works. I was wondering if blush or no blush it better.
> 
> @Loni Awesome poses, and thanks. Thats 1 for #1, and 1 for #2.



Thx Jouninja, I hope to see more of your works , they're perfect!


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 15, 2017)

@Violence Thanks, same here. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Loni (Apr 15, 2017)

Jouninja said:


> @Violence Thanks, and awesome ink works. I was wondering if blush or no blush it better.
> 
> @Loni Awesome poses, and thanks. Thats 1 for #1, and 1 for #2.


I chose the one I did because the color blending looked better on that one, not because of details like red lips.


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 16, 2017)

@Loni I understand now. I should go with that blending technique more often.

Here's the same character, but in toon form. Just testing out different illustrative styes. Left is fine ink with color and shading, with a pre-sketch before hand, whie right is just an ink on what would be the pre-sketch phase. Testing out speed vs quality.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Eki (Apr 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Apr 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Eki (Apr 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Violence (Apr 19, 2017)

Mr. Gimmick in human version from my fav old school game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 19, 2017)

@Eki , that drawing with the screen tone is amazing.  The EVA painting looks pretty good too.
@Violence , Mr. Gimmick reminds me of Sonic and Ristar.  Your coloring is solid.  Just work on the anatomy a bit more.  You could pose in a mirror for reference or use an image.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Violence (Apr 20, 2017)

Sure Loni-san I'll do my best next time, thnx!  

Btw your phoenix work was awesome, you should try draw animals!


----------



## Eki (Apr 20, 2017)

thanks bud.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viole (Apr 20, 2017)

The eye coloring is really pretty @Eki Nice skin aswell


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 21, 2017)

Starting in May, the maximun points you can get with Daily Sketches is five


----------



## Loni (Apr 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eki (Apr 21, 2017)

thanks, i still need to figure out how to paint and stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 22, 2017)

What program do you use?


----------



## Violence (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 23, 2017)

Original Characters:

~Adonis~




~Felicity~

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 23, 2017)

Just doodling and came up with this robot girl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (Apr 24, 2017)

^ Noice



...WIP.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 24, 2017)

@~Avant~ Those are some nice full body character designs.
@Kanga Thanks, the way you blend the skin is nice on that character.  What series is she from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks, they're designs for a webcomic I'm hoping to create. In my mind I have a general idea of how I want the characters to look, either based on plot purposes or personality. But I find it's difficult to come up with the full body designs, until after I've drawn their faces and looked at them eye to eye. 

I'll be drawing more of these as the days come, so I look forward to sharing them with you guys as I finalize the designs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 24, 2017)

Jouninja said:


> @Eki I see, and good work on those latest arts.
> 
> @Loni Really awesome style.
> 
> I have no idea which finished version is better:


seond one gives it a pop, the first has far more bland colors (and far less contrast)

depends on what feel you were going for, but ive a hunch going by the character design itself you wanted something more lively
so the second imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 24, 2017)

im aware that was late but


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 24, 2017)

and good luck on the web comic!


----------



## Eki (Apr 25, 2017)

~Avant~ said:


> What program do you use?


SAI.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 25, 2017)

@Trinity Thanks for the feedback, and thats another for the second pic. I should reduce the blush but keep everything else the same as has been suggested before.


----------



## Kanga (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks, Loni. I was trying something different. Glad it came out alright.

Oh and she's from the game Tekken.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Apr 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 26, 2017)

Kanga said:


> Thanks, Loni. I was trying something different. Glad it came out alright.
> 
> Oh and she's from the game Tekken.


Cool although I prefer Soul Calibur and Dead or Alive.


----------



## rko (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello there! I like nature very much. Nature, flowers trees are inspire me for creation new paintings. I am amateur painter. I won a contest among painters here  and got some money. So if you interested you can try to take part on some contests. I can say that your pictures are good.


----------



## Loni (Apr 26, 2017)

Just some character design for this evening.
@rko I'm sorry but is that a photo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 27, 2017)

Here be the pencil of my AotM entry


Tried inking it,
Accidentally smudged wet ink right away
Went on to watercolor it,
But the colors were just too disjointed,
So I just digitally blended/painted over it again
And thusly, I finished it and entered it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2017)

Need a Kawaii or Moe rating


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2017)

rko said:


> Hello there! I like nature very much. Nature, flowers trees are inspire me for creation new paintings. I am amateur painter. I won a contest among painters here  and got some money. So if you interested you can try to take part on some contests. I can say that your pictures are good.


Are you a bot ? o.o

Is that mostly photoshop or an actual digital painting? (lol)


----------



## Eki (Apr 27, 2017)

Drawn in drawr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 27, 2017)

I'll consistently make animations eventually! 
Consistently making consistent animations? 
Dunno bout that one

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 27, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! , That's some smooth animation.  I think you should continue making them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Apr 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 28, 2017)

Thankee, Loni
Hopefully, I can keep it up with these this time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (Apr 29, 2017)

Pinup sketch ideas.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Apr 30, 2017)

@Kanga , I really like the green one.  If you don't enter and win AotM with that I'm going to be very cross with you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kanga (May 1, 2017)

Hah, thanks again, Loni. 

I'll try to get something up for the contest since its been extended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Eki (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eki (May 4, 2017)

Updated logo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eki (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (May 5, 2017)

Dang Eki you been slaying lately
Love all of them, I'll get back to coloring once exams over  next week /o/


----------



## Jouninja (May 5, 2017)

Eki be killling it with mad skills.



Ugh, something is wrong with the feet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (May 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (May 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 8, 2017)

Original Characters Batch #2:

~Nathaniel~




~Cassim~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 8, 2017)

Waiting to get an intuos so I can draw everyone digitally for better quality


----------



## Eki (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viole (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Kanga (May 9, 2017)

finished version will be uploaded either tmr or later this week

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (May 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eki (May 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kanga (May 12, 2017)

Gotta improve my values in coloring.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eki (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (May 12, 2017)

Came across this in my old computer files. My very first comic (of sorts) I made a long, long time ago.




It's pretty bad lol, but I'm strangely proud of my fourteen/fifteen year old self for doing this.

Don't know if I'll continue it, but I thought I'd share.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (May 13, 2017)

@Kanga , that's an interesting comic.  Wish we could see what adventures your character gets into.


----------



## Kanga (May 14, 2017)

Thanks. ^^



Chouji&Karui sketch for the spring couple contest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (May 14, 2017)

It's almost Summer already, man this year is going by fast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (May 15, 2017)

^ Right. Before we know it, the holidays will be rolling in again. Not that I'm complaining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2017)

yeah i know its rough :0

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Loni (May 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (May 16, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! , nice sketch.  Looks like it could be animated.  You should work on the hair for next time, the ponytail makes it look a little stiff.

@RemChu , That is an amazing painting.  Like you said it's a little rough but the skin looks so good, great work.

@Kanga , The back anatomy and character proportions are perfect.  My only issue is that the girl's face is a little off from the anime/manga's likeness.  If you can, spend some extra time on her face and I'm sure your entry will be top 3 at least.

I drew what was supposed to be Sue Storm from the Fantastic Four.  Somehow her legs became mechanized.  Anyway please offer some constructive criticism so I can improve my art too.  

Thanks guys, I hope to see more from you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Jouninja (May 16, 2017)

Well, I myself can't really offer constructive crits, I just tried to add a background to this piece, and it just doesn't look right.


----------



## Loni (May 16, 2017)

@Jouninja , I think both elements look good on their own.  If you want to put them together you might want to use a consistent style of painting for both.  You could do the background like you painted the character or make the character more in the style of the background.  I'm no expert but those are just my thoughts on that issue.  Happy painting everyone.


----------



## Jouninja (May 16, 2017)

@Loni Thank you, I don't know why I hadn't thought of that, I might try it, once I get some time again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (May 16, 2017)

@Loni It was intentional. I took some liberties on her face because personally I don't like the way Kishi drew her towards the end of the manga. I also changed up her hair and her nose from the generic anime nose. I may have overdid it. But thanks for bringing that up.

How did you start the sketch? I going to assume you've done a gesture drawing before laying down the muscles and skin (if you haven't, then I suggest doing that first). It may have something to do with the forward leg being too far up. If you look at walking animations or pictures, the forward leg isn't lifted all that much off the ground unless the character is running or marching. You might also want to change up the positioning of her torso. It's pointed directly at the viewer whereas her legs are turned to the right.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (May 17, 2017)

Jouninja said:


> Well, I myself can't really offer constructive crits, I just tried to add a background to this piece, and it just doesn't look right.


Hmm. The reason it doesn't look right is because of two things 1) there's no consistent overall color scheme  and clashes with the overall atmosphere you're going for 2) the background doesn't match the style. (Discordant.)


This is less awkward (excuse the messy vectoring, I'm tired and don't want to give it all my effort) because it gives contrast to her overall colors and lets the character sort of blend in. It, however, is still misplaced due to the style or lack of. Contrasting colors always makes it feel more interesting and real, it gives it a pop more natural choices wouldn't, and that's what you went for with the character--so I don't see why the background shouldn't follow that same plan, you know?

I'd personally not recommend messing with realistic backgrounds if you have an unrealistic style because it just gives it an unnatural impression overall, and it's very distracting. But if you were to add various textures to make it blend with the more cartoonish style (halftone pattern, perhaps) it could give the piece some pizzazz and energy it may not have overall with a plain background. :3

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Viole (May 17, 2017)

Another problem is light source
In the picture clear LS is  Top left coming towards bottom right.
But the BG in no way demonstrates that and is actually opposite with Light coming from Right side as seen by rocks especially big one.

So that makes it further unblending along trin correct comments of the styles do not match with each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 17, 2017)

@Trinity I learned something today, you made it so many times better just with the color adjustment of the background. I really need to practice with color schemes in an overall piece and practice stuff like contrasting colors. Thanks, I appreciate this info. As for the style, I drew those rocks as a standalone piece, and then thought, maybe I'll use it as the background for the other piece I did, but yeah, didn't turn out right.

@Viole1369 I forgot about the light source, lol. I was so busy focused on getting the rocks to look like rocks and when I added her in so she could have a background(since this was originally a standalone piece), I was too tired to figure out that light source was a prob. Thanks for pointing it out. I actually did this after a long day, so I just couldn't see it.

I shall try to improve the piece now with this feedback once I get the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 17, 2017)

So um, how do you tag folk?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Loni (May 17, 2017)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So um, how do you tag folk?


Type the "at" symbol and then the person you're trying to tag's name.


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2017)

do you ever do big breasts? :0
wider hips

Do a Morrigan


----------



## Eki (May 18, 2017)

I do, just not often. Im not a fan of big breasts. Kinda irks me.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Eki (May 19, 2017)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 19, 2017)

Tablet is working again, yay!
I swear, this thing is bipolar or something


@Loni
Thought that was how it would work,
But it never shows in previews

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (May 19, 2017)

Feels like summer already.  Wish I was at the beach.

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! The way you color is really nice, it's consistent and vibrant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 20, 2017)

@Loni Thanks


----------



## Packard (May 20, 2017)

Hi, I'm just looking at this part of the forum ...so, I love to draw, so can I open a gallery here or post traditional sketchs in this post tho? I only see digital sketchs but I'm so bad with digital art


----------



## Viole (May 20, 2017)

Packard said:


> Hi, I'm just looking at this part of the forum ...so, I love to draw, so can I open a gallery here or post traditional sketchs in this post tho? I only see digital sketchs but I'm so bad with digital art


u can post trad here aswell.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (May 20, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> u can post trad here aswell.


Thank you


----------



## Viole (May 21, 2017)

@Eki 
couldnt do much with eyes sadly


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 21, 2017)

Drew nothing but blanks for the Aotm
Oh well.
(Spent more time watching martial arts movies than drawing em, lol)
Will try to be more focused next time.

*Woops, nevermind, just realized I have the rest of today
Hopefully I can churn something out


----------



## Jouninja (May 21, 2017)

I should really stick with just cell shading I think. Anyways, how did it turn out, thanks for all the tips by the way. I don't know which of these two is better.



Here are the other two alternatives, all of this was experimental since I'm not use to these styles.
[spoilers]



[/spoilers]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 21, 2017)

Woops, missed the due time 
Oh well, here is what I came up with:


Had a bit too much fun with it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2017)

Jouninja said:


> I should really stick with just cell shading I think. Anyways, how did it turn out, thanks for all the tips by the way. I don't know which of these two is better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if there was a sunset pink lighting in the area, your character should also reflect that pink lighting. 
The bottom image makes more sense, especially if u had that green orb as a light source.


----------



## Jouninja (May 21, 2017)

@RemChu Thanks for the feedback, I don't know why I didn't put a pink reflection. When I paint for too long, I stop thinking. I'll try to keep myself aware next time.

I'm better in the below style of art, so I decided to do that instead today, the results where okay:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (May 23, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> @Eki
> couldnt do much with eyes sadly


I dont even remember drawing that lol. Looks like I inked the eyes in black, so it gave you a hard time, heh. Thank you, looks cool :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 23, 2017)

Well this my first time coming here  


Appreciate any feedback

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (May 23, 2017)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Well this my first time coming here
> 
> 
> Appreciate any feedback


I liked your style. The second one give me Adventure Time vibes


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 23, 2017)

Packard said:


> I liked your style. The second one give me Adventure Time vibes


why thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (May 23, 2017)

Claudio Swiss said:


> why thank you


I dunno but remember me lol


----------



## Loni (May 23, 2017)

@Claudio Swiss , I like your style and think you should post more in different poses says the guy who is posting someone just standing around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 23, 2017)

Loni said:


> @Claudio Swiss , I like your style and think you should post more in different poses says the guy who is posting someone just standing around.


True tho I am practicing on it.
Anyway nice art


----------



## Eki (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Eki (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Viole (May 25, 2017)

Eki said:


>


ur shading has been improving nice and you no longer have those hard colored lines
nice keep it up :3
on that note

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (May 25, 2017)

Quick sketches from imagination.  Hey, it looks like they're dancing.


----------



## Xel (May 26, 2017)

Drew this for Night in the Woods (the game where my sig is from, ava is the same character). Yes, I did this one at work too but this is more complete than the last one:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (May 26, 2017)

@syntheticsound , I like the sketchyness of that piece and the unusual perspective makes it all the more interesting.  Hope to see more of your art.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Xel (May 26, 2017)

Loni said:


> @syntheticsound , I like the sketchyness of that piece and the unusual perspective makes it all the more interesting.  Hope to see more of your art.



Thanks! I wish I had more time to draw  I literally just barely manage to sketch during breaks at work.

I used to draw (and paint) a lot more in the past. Nowadays it's like, one pic every several months.


----------



## Hamtaro (May 26, 2017)

Been a hot minute since i had something to post here.

Just got a little more of something in the works that won't go anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Loni (May 27, 2017)

HamSloth said:


> Been a hot minute since i had something to post here.
> 
> Just got a little more of something in the works that won't go anywhere.


This is a solid drawing, there are some things you could improve.  For instance if it's a portrait, there is nowhere else to look but the face so it has to be more accurate.  That doesn't necessarily mean indicating every line of wrinkles.  Your style is kind of anime and kind of realistic.  Choose a side and then maximize the style's benefits.  If you were going to go realistic, I'd draw the lips and eyes with better detail.  For anime/manga style, I'd simplify some of the features and stylize them.

I'm still working on my style too so I have to take some of my own advice.

Your designs are clean and ready for some cell shading or painting.  Improve one step at a time because it's easier that way.  Work on one aspect next time and build on that.

Hope that helps.  I wish you all the best.


----------



## Hamtaro (May 28, 2017)

Loni said:


> This is a solid drawing, there are some things you could improve.  For instance if it's a portrait, there is nowhere else to look but the face so it has to be more accurate.  That doesn't necessarily mean indicating every line of wrinkles.  Your style is kind of anime and kind of realistic.  Choose a side and then maximize the style's benefits.  If you were going to go realistic, I'd draw the lips and eyes with better detail.  For anime/manga style, I'd simplify some of the features and stylize them.
> 
> I'm still working on my style too so I have to take some of my own advice.
> 
> ...


Well I kinda want a style I could use for comics. But then I love doing realism details. If anything I want to see how well I can blend realist and anime without going overboard on details. Like Vagabond art.

Plus I just like drawing faces. I'm doing a little bit of full body drawing work I just don't care to post it as much.

And as far as shading and coloring, I'm leaving that alone for now. Realistically I'll never have time to get all those improved well enough with the way my lifestyle is. So I'd be content with doing decent line art and getting others to do shading if they can/want to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poutanko (May 28, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> ur shading has been improving nice and you no longer have those hard colored lines
> nice keep it up :3
> on that note


Found ya

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kanga (May 29, 2017)

Watched Zootopia the other day and HAD TO DRAW this character.

She's the cutest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (May 29, 2017)

Zootopia was awesome, I can't wait for the sequel.

Escavis and Gengar-head


Sonic the Alola Sandslash and Knuckles the Kommo-O

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (May 30, 2017)

Oh! There's gonna be sequel? I had no idea. Doubt Bellwether will be in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (May 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (May 30, 2017)

Jouninja said:


> Zootopia was awesome, I can't wait for the sequel.
> 
> Escavis and Gengar-head
> 
> ...



The Beavis and Butthead Pokemon mash-up is pretty creative and funny too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jun 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey buddy, this is a really cool drawing.  I like the line quality, gesture, and shading.  There is one minor issue with it though.  The leg that is bent in too short above the knee and the bending seems unnatural.  I also like the fact that you're feeling out new poses, probably without reference.  Cool stuff.  The one above is really good too.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 1, 2017)

@Kanga @~Avant~ 

Not sure if I asked you already (I have been having a nasty allergia episode this last month and medicines made me dizzy). But in case I didn't ask you, do you mind if I add your drawings to the forum tumblr?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 1, 2017)

Go right ahead  (I've been a lazy piece of shit at drawing more characters lately)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 1, 2017)

What's the link to the forum Tumblr btw?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ugh, sorry. I thought I posted it in that reply. I must have deleted:


----------



## Eki (Jun 1, 2017)

Loni said:


> Hey buddy, this is a really cool drawing.  I like the line quality, gesture, and shading.  There is one minor issue with it though.  The leg that is bent in too short above the knee and the bending seems unnatural.  I also like the fact that you're feeling out new poses, probably without reference.  Cool stuff.  The one above is really good too.


Yea, I noticed that when I was drawing her pants. The base sketch looks fine, but when I tried to draw the pants, that was the end result. Her pants are just super baggy and I just couldn't get it to look right and I didn't feel like spending too much time on it.

lately I've been trying to force myself to not go into finer details. I tend to sketch something out and go straight into lineart and it literally takes forever. I've been like this for quite some time now and I want to start balancing Quality vs Output. Im at the point where I'm ok with the quality of my lines, but I need to be drawing more and not spending so much time on one thing. It's gotten so annoying that I don't know what to do with myself lately, lol.


----------



## Loni (Jun 1, 2017)

Can you guess who these drawings are of?  I did the one on the left first to warm up but I think it captures the likeness better than the one on the right so I'm posting it too.

@Eki , You might want to sketch more often to loosen up and post some of those and spend a little time over a few days to work up one piece.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 1, 2017)

scar jo?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 1, 2017)

Trinity said:


> scar jo?



Yes Trinity, I was worried that no one would guess it.  Thanks Trinity.


----------



## Eki (Jun 2, 2017)

I should, but im a one trick pony I suppose lolool

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 2, 2017)

Loni said:


> The Beavis and Butthead Pokemon mash-up is pretty creative and funny too.


Thanks, and groovy works you have posted! Here is the original "Beavis the Escavalier" pic I made during the BW generation.
painting
I don't know why, but if they where pokes, they'd be those two, lol. Also, the Escavalier's BW animation is kind of Beavis-ish. Like 3 or 5 seconds into the animation.


@Eki You're works are really high level. Especially all these demon girls.

@Kanga Yes, I have no idea when though, you're finished work of her is awesome though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eki (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you m8. I try.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 2, 2017)

@Eki , that portrait of that girl is flawless, wow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Kanga (Jun 3, 2017)

@ane That's fine. I'm okay with that. 



Not sure on what to do with the background.

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Kanga (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Eki (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Kanga (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2017)

Is this for the masquerade? 

funky


----------



## Kanga (Jun 5, 2017)

...Yup.

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lust (Jun 6, 2017)

Guess who has Photoshop and a tablet set up on her new laptop~



Tis just an OC, Takemi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eki (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jun 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jun 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Jun 9, 2017)

Quick sketches, I was rushing.  Can you guess who they are?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jun 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 10, 2017)

@Loni could you post a link to your deviantart? I think I figured out how to add links in tumblr and I want to link it when I reblog your work


@Packard 
@Viole1369 
@Claudio Swiss 
@syntheticsound 
@Lust 

We have a forum tumblr: 
Do you mind if I post your work in there?

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 10, 2017)

ane said:


> @Loni could you post a link to your deviantart? I think I figured out how to add links in tumblr and I want to link it when I reblog your work
> 
> @Packard
> @Viole1369
> ...


Sure.


----------



## Loni (Jun 10, 2017)

ane said:


> @Loni could you post a link to your deviantart? I think I figured out how to add links in tumblr and I want to link it when I reblog your work
> 
> 
> @Packard
> ...



e was keeping up with Kcm Naruto in CQC


----------



## Lust (Jun 11, 2017)

yeah go for it!


----------



## Kanga (Jun 11, 2017)

Hoping to be done by tmr deadline

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jun 11, 2017)

Took my time and redid this.  The likeness is closer this time.  Can you guess who?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 11, 2017)

i want to say sarah michelle gellar, but i don't think so?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 11, 2017)

Trinity said:


> i want to say sarah michelle gellar, but i don't think so?


Yes @Trinity , it is her.  It's was hard to get the lighting just right on the reference image I used.  Glad you can see her in the drawing.


----------



## Kanga (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Loni (Jun 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZachWebbEX (Jun 13, 2017)

Here is one. I drew it in MS Paint. I am not very good though lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (Jun 15, 2017)

sketchy sketch...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2017)

The likeness was really hard to capture so I don't expect anyone would be able to tell who it is yet.  I'll probably try to draw her again soon.

Oh wow, @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! the painting style is so nice and soft.  I really like that one.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 16, 2017)

Thankee, Loni.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 17, 2017)

fucking love that design

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 17, 2017)

and lonis second piece is fantastic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ignition (Jun 18, 2017)

Trying to learn to color sketches and shading in SAI after watching a few tutorials xD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy Father's Day to everyone!  To celebrate this year, here's some Chouchou and Chouji goodness!  Hope you all like!

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 18, 2017)

@Trinity Bregoli Thank you, do you have a favorite iteration of her or all?


----------



## Loni (Jun 18, 2017)

@Ignition , that's some sweet painting.  The colors are great and so is the lively feel to the whole piece.

@Nikudan Hari Sensha , That's so cool and just in time for the holiday.  Great work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 19, 2017)

Art looking Sharp, @Loni

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 20, 2017)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! , That armor looks great and so does the way you made that wolf pop out of the 2D picture plane.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Project #22329 (Jun 21, 2017)

From my on going illustration series called Pages of Adventure

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2017)

Very nice illustration, love your use of color. Whimsical composition that draws the eye around. Very good man.

Reminds me of when I was a child, Dr.Seus type stuff. nice man. Especially the face on that kangaroo lol


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2017)

Damn, do I really have to call you Project? 

Sounds like a code name.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Project #22329 (Jun 21, 2017)

Model: Janie, 15 mins pose


@RemChu Thank you, glad you like it. I'll post more from the series later. I had that name since 2004 when I joined. Never changed it :]

Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jun 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 23, 2017)

@Eki How do you get such fine and thin line work? I always constantly get "wobbles" in my lines every now and then, the thinner I go, the more apparent the wobbles become, yet, yo make these thin, organic lines like it's nothing, even though it's super hard for others, lol. What tablet/program are you using(and how zoomed in/out are you, I get best results at 75% but I get slower)?


So Shonen Jump released a paint app, named JUMP PAINT. Was messing around in it, really good art program, and it's free somehow.


----------



## Eki (Jun 23, 2017)

Jouninja said:


> @Eki How do you get such fine and thin line work? I always constantly get "wobbles" in my lines every now and then, the thinner I go, the more apparent the wobbles become, yet, yo make these thin, organic lines like it's nothing, even though it's super hard for others, lol. What tablet/program are you using(and how zoomed in/out are you, I get best results at 75% but I get slower)?



A lot of practice. For me to get my lines clean and "organic" like that still takes_ a  painstakingly lot of time_ tbh lol. A lot of ctrl+z and redoing the lines over and over again. As for your wobbles, it could be your tablet/tablets software or the program you're using. I don't use Photoshop because of this. My lines just come out jaggy every now and then. There's a line stabilizer program called Lazy Nezumi, you could look into it if you're using Photoshop.

I'm using a Huion h610Pro with PaintTool Sai. Most of the time im drawing on a canvas size of 2480x3507 (A4 sized paper). I usually start off a draft at 25% zoom utilizing all the space I can. Then whenever I'm doing line-art ill go in between 33% and 50% (75% for finer details).

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 23, 2017)

@Eki Thanks for sharing your secrets, I should try using the eraser more often instead of assuming I'm a bad artist if I can't get a line right without needing an eraser.

Nice, I use to use a type of Huion tablet. Thanks for the tips, how would Lazy Nezumi compare to Paint tool sai? I found that Paint tool sai had the best line algorithm thingy, like it translates the tablets movements really well. I would say now that JUMP PAINT is on Paint Tool Sai's level, when it comes to how it translates the lines. I see, I draw on about a similar size, 3000x3000, sometimes 5000x5000 as well, then I shrink the border around the piece after it's done, I'm sometimes sketching at 50% too, thanks again for sharing your secrets.


----------



## Eki (Jun 23, 2017)

Im not sure about Lazy Nezumi. I've never used it. I think they have a trial period though.


----------



## poutanko (Jun 24, 2017)

Since it's fanart thread 
My Arima fanart (done in SAI)


----------



## Project #22329 (Jun 24, 2017)

From my illustration series Pages of Adventure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## poutanko (Jun 24, 2017)

pou said:


> Since it's fanart thread
> My Arima fanart (done in SAI)


The pic is not showing up O.o

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 24, 2017)

Project #22329 said:


> From my illustration series Pages of Adventure


Childrenbook style! <333


----------



## Loni (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2017)

poutanko said:


> The pic is not showing up o_O



Based Arima

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 25, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Based Arima


My ex-fellow mafia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2017)

Project #22329 said:


> Model: Janie, 15 mins pose
> 
> 
> @RemChu Thank you, glad you like it. I'll post more from the series later. I had that name since 2004 when I joined. Never changed it :]



You go to art school? Or this just a workshop , or online ref? 

Very nice for 15 min


----------



## Loni (Jun 25, 2017)

Quick sketch without reference to end the day.

@poutanko , your artwork is so cool especially that painting of the guy.  Great work on the colors.
@Project #22392 , very creative illustrations, your style is not something we see everyday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Project #22329 (Jun 26, 2017)

@ Remchu 
I'm a professor's assistant at Maryland Institute College of Arts

@ Loni
Thanks! I'll be posting more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2017)

Project #22329 said:


> @ Remchu
> I'm a professor's assistant at Maryland Institute College of Arts
> 
> @ Loni
> Thanks! I'll be posting more


Ah that explains it, you must be a fun teacher.


----------



## poutanko (Jun 26, 2017)

@Project #22329 imagine if you do it for more than 15 minutes  I always find it difficult to do it in short amount of time (always get the proportion wrong) 
@Loni Ay thanks~  I'm happy it turned out good ^^

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Project #22329 (Jun 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> @Project #22329 imagine if you do it for more than 15 minutes  I always find it difficult to do it in short amount of time (always get the proportion wrong)


Most of my sketches are 10-20 mins long. I take longer on pencil drawings though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## poutanko (Jun 26, 2017)

Project #22329 said:


> Most of my sketches are 10-20 mins long. I take longer on pencil drawings though.


Looks nice 
Traditional drawing is a lot more difficult. With digital I can just undo it if I draw it wrongly.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Project #22329 (Jun 26, 2017)

poutanko said:


> Looks nice
> Traditional drawing is a lot more difficult. With digital I can just undo it if I draw it wrongly.


Thanks. For sure, it's less forgiving but it's therapeutic, it's tactile, exists as an original, can always be scanned and manipulated. I always recommend practicing on paper, even if it's bad or somehow wrong, it's really good to squeeze out a traditional piece once in awhile.

Edit:
This actually inspired me to do my SOTW entry for this week with my traditional drawing :]


My stock is my own drawing called _*Backboned*_​

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Loni (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2017)

Scarlett johansen


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 30, 2017)

Dragon girl and Puncher Knight.


----------



## Loni (Jun 30, 2017)

A quick sketch I did a while ago.  The eyes look off, may fix it later.



RemChu said:


> Scarlett johansen


Yes, it's supposed to be her.  I posted the sketch a little while ago and I think Trinity already guessed who it was.


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 30, 2017)

@Loni Good work, She reminds me of Spiderman's daughter, Mayday Parker, from those late 90s M2 marvel comics that take place in the future(spanning about 130 to 150 issues total for that universe), with Juggernauts son, New Avengers, Fantastic Five, Thena, daughter of Thor, and a few other Marvel predecessors.


----------



## Brian (Jul 1, 2017)

quick skeleton practice from Preston Blair's Cartoon Animation, just following his process for now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Jul 1, 2017)

Jouninja said:


> @Loni Good work, She reminds me of Spiderman's daughter, Mayday Parker, from those late 90s M2 marvel comics that take place in the future(spanning about 130 to 150 issues total for that universe), with Juggernauts son, New Avengers, Fantastic Five, Thena, daughter of Thor, and a few other Marvel predecessors.


It's spider Gwen, iirc she is dating Miles Morales spiderman, current year spidey stuff.


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 1, 2017)

@RemChu I see, I need to keep up. All my knowledge on Marvel comics doesn't go beyond 2012.


----------



## Project #22329 (Jul 1, 2017)

@Brian Is that your take on Tom from Tom and Jerry?

More:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 4, 2017)

"This is how we as a nation begin to heal—through laughing together. For even though our country seems irrevocably severed, like a man from his head, let my example prove that we should continue to move forward. Let us see ourselves in one another, for only empathy can conquer hate. I am every man. I am every woman. It’s all on me. And anything you want done baby I’ll do it naturally."  -Dave Chappelle (Walking Dead SNL Skit)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kanga (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kanga (Jul 5, 2017)

Harley Injustice 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Packard (Jul 7, 2017)

ane said:


> @Loni could you post a link to your deviantart? I think I figured out how to add links in tumblr and I want to link it when I reblog your work
> 
> 
> @Packard
> ...


Sorry the delay. I was passing for personal problems....but yeah, ofc, including, my tumblr url is: this vid


----------



## Loni (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

speed paint

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 8, 2017)

RemChu said:


> speed paint


You should slow down and give it all the love it needs.  If you can't spend all day on it then set a timer on your phone for one hour and work on it over a couple of days.

Tip: Try flipping the canvas horizontally after major areas are completed and you may just notice mistakes that you wouldn't have before because you've been staring at the canvas for a long time.  Hope that helps you improve the next one some.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2017)

Yeah I have the flip thing macro now, funny thing is I just set that up yesterday. I don't think I will be working on it after thi, If I do it will be another Tyrion, I can see the mistakes >.<
<3

I struggled with the colors on his nose/ nose structure. I didnt do like any base grayscale value before hand or a base sketch, just went straight to color.

head should be tilted a little more to right,
mouth,
right eye a little bit bigger than ref
i dont know, i could find lots of imperfections , but ya its just a quick thing.

I'm going to go paint some other stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 11, 2017)

@Jouninja , cool sketch man, looks like your trying something new.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice Duck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 12, 2017)

@Loni Thanks, yeah, I was trying something new that day. That Canada Goose is good!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 13, 2017)

What if Master Roshi took on a female student.  Just an idea sketch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (Jul 15, 2017)

attempt one of getting out of art block... bluurrrgghhh

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 16, 2017)

Lots of good works above ^^^

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## poutanko (Jul 17, 2017)

RemChu said:


> speed paint


Remchuuuuuu <33333 it looks so good!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 18, 2017)

Quick 10 minute blue Bic pen sketch.
@RemChu , that painting is coming along nicely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jul 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2017)

Dude I just opened up my pokemon go app for the first time in ages -_-


----------



## Loni (Jul 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jul 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Babby (Jul 21, 2017)

Apologies for the shitty cam quality.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 21, 2017)

@RemChu , that looks great, keep going.
@Babbylicious , wow, that's bad a**.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Jul 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Brian (Jul 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eki (Jul 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 2, 2017)

Both intended to be Clark Kent.  Which style do you prefer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Babby (Aug 4, 2017)

For a first attempt at digital drawing I'd say this is not too bad.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Eki (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kanga (Aug 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 14, 2017)

Just a sketch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eki (Aug 16, 2017)

Old stuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Aug 16, 2017)

That is so cool @Eki , thanks for sharing those... it's like motivation to keep drawing.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 17, 2017)

And, I'm back.
Man, you've guys have been on fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Kanga (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice to have you back. ^^

Reactions: Like 3 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 19, 2017)

^Thankee

Here be a quickie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kanga (Aug 20, 2017)

wip

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 29, 2017)

Not so quick sketch of the model Aleece Wilson aka oddfreckles on Instagram.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 29, 2017)

are you guys having trouble with linking your images? any errors about https security?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 29, 2017)

Trinity said:


> are you guys having trouble with linking your images? any errors about https security?


I'm not having any trouble @Trinity .  I usually upload to DeviantArt and then post the address here.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 29, 2017)

alright

if you guys do have problems, feel free to tag me 

a plugin is bugged and it's been giving me trouble, was worried it'd give art people trouble, too


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2017)

Trinity said:


> are you guys having trouble with linking your images? any errors about https security?


Yes. 
I started to use a different image host that is https....


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 29, 2017)

When I link stuff,
The link is usually an HTTP
When this bug started, the links would be denied
So I just add the S to the end for the full HTTPS
And it works out ok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2017)

that simple....wtf


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 30, 2017)

The above are redesigns of a fairy and kappa girl characters I had:



In the re-design, I should probably remove the puffy sleeves and make it a sleeveless outfit that the fairy has. I should probably add more to the kappa girl's new design.

I'm trying to get them to the level of the depressed girl, since she gets stuff like fan art and comments, but these two, nobody says anything, lol. Maybe their old designs are kind of lame??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2017)

Frog girl is cute, surprised no comments etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 31, 2017)

@Jouninja , I agree with RemChu.  I also like the clean cell shading.


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 31, 2017)

@RemChu @Loni Thanks, so the old design is good then(the cel shaded), and the new design is just as good then as well?

And wha bout the fairy girl? Her new design(the colored) has her taller with a longer face, while her face is more squashed in the older design + baggy pants. Are they both equal designs, or is one better than the other?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2017)

i slightly prefer this froggy better 



Have you tried bigger wings on the fairy girl?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 1, 2017)

@RemChu Thank you, glad the design improved then for froggy girl. I'll probably try another redesign with her before committing her to cel shading.

For the fairy, she gets bigger wings when she goes SSJ/Bankai/Ultimate sort of power up.


The fairy and froggy's old designs and clothes aren't cutting it as can be seen in this pic. Although the fairy's powered up form with the shades and angel halo is kind of a neat idea. Although might not make sense to go from fairy to angel-fairy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rakiyo (Sep 6, 2017)

A recent one I did for the cover for a magazine, was pretty proud of how it came out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 7, 2017)

Wuts dis, nice son


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elai Sozen (Sep 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2017)

I found it helpful, so sharing.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## pineapple (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey! I'm trying to post some sketches and I'm having a real hard time linking them. Is there website you guys usually link from?


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

interview


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 9, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Link removed



Maybe this should be added in the rules somewhere


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2017)

Simple google search of https image upload, give you different options.


----------



## pineapple (Sep 10, 2017)

Ok thank you! I'll look into it.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

Why was my link removed and the link replaced with "interview". 

This site...


----------



## pineapple (Sep 10, 2017)

Can I ask what was the link to? @RemChu


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

The image hosting site I mentioned earlier when you needed help. 

That's all.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Why was my link removed and the link replaced with "interview".
> 
> This site...


it's this stupid plugin mbxx installed

im sorry 

try uplaoding your stuff via the media function on here

:/ im powerless


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2017)

It wasn't a picture or anything just a link to an image uploading site. Just strange,


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 10, 2017)

RemChu said:


> It wasn't a picture or anything just a link to an image uploading site. Just strange,


send me the link in PMs


----------



## pineapple (Sep 10, 2017)

Here's a Batgirl thing I did a little while ago.

Reactions: Like 4 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Elai Sozen (Sep 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elai Sozen (Sep 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elai Sozen (Sep 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elai Sozen (Sep 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pineapple (Sep 11, 2017)

Here's two of my characters inked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2017)

@Eki Draw me like one of your anime girls...


----------



## Eki (Sep 12, 2017)

i havent even been drawing at all lately. Got a new computer and have been playing a bunch of games. i7 7700k MSI GTX 1080. BOI PLSSSSSS


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Elai Sozen (Sep 12, 2017)

Had some fun recreating a panel from the manga. The translation in the Viz version isn't that great so I changed it a little.


----------



## Elai Sozen (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elai Sozen (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justa56 (Sep 14, 2017)

What are you drawing on?


----------



## Eki (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 16, 2017)

Redesigning several characters now, I should probably make the fairy's eyes back to tear dropped shaped. Everybody else ranges from minor design adjustment to major design adjustment.



Here are how they previously looked:
Ghost in the Shell

Ogre and Yukionna: Ghost in the Shell

I don't know, in the end, I might just leave them as they are, but I sometimes try have a need to redesign and see what I can come up with that might be better.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Babby (Sep 17, 2017)

I started a 'drawing you' thread over at the CB so might as well post some of it here, heres Wad

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Elai Sozen (Sep 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## pineapple (Sep 18, 2017)

Here they are colored. (:

[/url]
[/url]

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Elai Sozen (Sep 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 20, 2017)

WIPy



---

Posted the above cause I didn't think I had the energy to line the mount
But I guess I did, kinda

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 21, 2017)

I think this redesign is better, plus a slight style change, and that is most likely their main nemesis, or early villain they have to fight.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elai Sozen (Sep 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingdok777 (Sep 26, 2017)

This picture is beautifully drawn.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 26, 2017)

kingdok777 said:


> This picture is beautifully drawn.


?


----------



## kingdok777 (Sep 26, 2017)

What?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 26, 2017)

kingdok777 said:


> What?


Which pic you were  referring too?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kingdok777 (Sep 26, 2017)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Which pic you were  referring too?


The one you drew on Thursday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

This facial expression cracks me up.  <3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 27, 2017)

kingdok777 said:


> The one you drew on Thursday


oh my bad thank you


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2017)

Digimon? ah doesnt have the middle horn , digimon vibe.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 27, 2017)

Just a random sketch 
Tho, I was thinking of bosses from Viewtiful Joe after a while


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 1, 2017)

Alpha from YKK:


Some ragin mohawk dude:


Wanted to do a Ashinano type background for the Alpha pic
But that ended up turrible
Took my rage and frustration out on the mohawk dude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Elai Sozen (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Oct 3, 2017)

quick rhino sketch

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Elai Sozen (Oct 4, 2017)

If Kimimaro survived into Shippuden:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elai Sozen (Oct 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Demetrius (Oct 6, 2017)

Anyone doing Inktober?


----------



## Loni (Oct 7, 2017)

Not Trinity said:


> Anyone doing Inktober?


I wanted to but my inking ruins all my sketches so I decided to just sketch my ideas for inktober and post some of it in November.


----------



## pineapple (Oct 9, 2017)

I am! I'm posting them all to my Instagram, but I'll try and post a few here.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

Question: A lot of artisits use mind altering substances, either drinking or smoking do you?

Answer:
No he doesn't.

Q: Does he meditate?
A: Uh not sure if I can say this, kind of inappropriate. He uh, spends a lot of time, masturbating.


----------



## pineapple (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm doing a Steven Universe theme for Inktober. (Don't hate! >< ) Here's a few highlights.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2017)

These are gucci man. Love it.


----------



## Loni (Oct 11, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Question: A lot of artisits use mind altering substances, either drinking or smoking do you?
> 
> Answer:
> No he doesn't.
> ...


I read somewhere that it masturbation can cause serious illness, mental and physical, in one's life.
My advice is that you don't assume everyone else is doing it because the internet age makes it so widely/easily available. Court someones, marry, and have a wholesome sex life.  

I think you should pray for anyone that is engaged in a lifestyle like that so they can stop and be healthy physically and mentally.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2017)

Pretty awesome.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Oct 15, 2017)

Doing fanart for Inktober lol. Here's a few.




If anyone is curious for others I've done, they're

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2017)

so frustrated with school work
did some 3min? doodles for fun


I need to draw more digitally.  

working on a character paint atm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Oct 15, 2017)

Haha I'm the opposite. I need to draw more traditionally so Inktober is helping  I've gotten so reliant on drawing digitally OTL I'm so used to it that I tell myself to save while I'm drawing on paper lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Powders (Oct 18, 2017)

Makes me wish I did Inktober/Goretober this year but my wonky sleeping schedule really screwed it for me (　´_ﾉ` )
Ah well...

Here's some silly Yakuza doodles I did based on a  an artist i like did and my  for it





...As for stuff I'm currently working on art-wise, I'm doing coloring/painting practice on the cover picture of Deidara from chapter 263, doing an icky spooky Yakuza Halloween pic (with Majima), and probably pics/doodles of Resident Evil and The Evil Within for Halloween too


*Spoiler*: __ 



OH MY GOD WHAT IS WITH THAT HTTPS THING. I DIDN'T REALIZE YOU HAD TO MAKE THE LINKS HTTPS TOO. I was like meddling with this post for fifteen minutes gughughghguagh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brian (Oct 20, 2017)

W.I.P.



gotta clean this and make the drawings better, and maybe change the animation for the ears and tail

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Oct 20, 2017)

Brian said:


> W.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> gotta clean this and make the drawings better, and maybe change the animation for the ears and tail



Ahhh that's amazing! I still have a hard time animating 4 legged animals lol. I need more practice in general actually..


----------



## Brian (Oct 20, 2017)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Ahhh that's amazing! I still have a hard time animating 4 legged animals lol. I need more practice in general actually..



thanks! it takes alot of practice drawing animals, but then you gotta study how they move, plus you gotta plan out your animation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Oct 22, 2017)

Brian said:


> W.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> gotta clean this and make the drawings better, and maybe change the animation for the ears and tail


This looks so good Brian, it must've taken forever.


----------



## puppetmaster42 (Oct 29, 2017)

A fan art i drew of the third kazekage in puppett form .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Oct 30, 2017)

RemChu said:


> Pretty awesome.


RemChu, I'm watching this video right now and it is sooooooo... good!  Thank you for sharing, wow.

@puppetmaster42 , that kazekage drawing is pretty dope.  Is he crying?


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2017)

Loni said:


> RemChu, I'm watching this video right now and it is sooooooo... good!  Thank you for sharing, wow.
> 
> @puppetmaster42 , that kazekage drawing is pretty dope.  Is he crying?


Yeah I wasn't sure exactly who he was at first, but he is awesome. If you work hard and are tenacious you will get places. I subbed to his youtube he uploads how to draw digital stuff of comic characters. Very cool guy. Even after "making it" he still draws his Spawn comic. Amazing. He pushes his craft.


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 31, 2017)

Is 3D fan art allowed?

Some WIP true quad 3D models of some characters from Blazblue:


These are the characters they are based off:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## puppetmaster42 (Oct 31, 2017)

Loni said:


> RemChu, I'm watching this video right now and it is sooooooo... good!  Thank you for sharing, wow.
> 
> @puppetmaster42 , that kazekage drawing is pretty dope.  Is he crying?


Thank you very much. Yea ive always wanted to see one with him crying to show the pain he is going through being forced to kill and destory the village and people he loves. Show the human side of the puppet.  


Cheers

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 2, 2017)

This took forever. Naoto from Blazblue.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Brian (Nov 3, 2017)

morning sketch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 4, 2017)

Lol I'm still trying to finish Inktober even though it's November 
Here's a few more

Reactions: Like 4 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Tapion (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Magic (Nov 6, 2017)

love your stuff ~.~


----------



## Tapion (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks man lol


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hamtaro (Nov 16, 2017)

Haven’t done any digital art since the summer but ran across some notebook doodles studying today.

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 20, 2017)

Sometimes, I want to draw in my older, less cartoony drawing style from ancient internet times. Although there is like 10% of my present toon style in it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## root (Nov 21, 2017)

16 years of being an artist and a fan of this series, I finally did fan art for it.



Baby Kakashi sleeping in Minato's fluffy hair some time after he did his chuunin exams I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 22, 2017)

Back to toon style again. Here's that kappa Kaappa girl, with her shell shield. She may someday even find the legendary shield "Samsara", which would boost her defensive power tremendously.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ignition (Nov 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 30, 2017)

Been stuck on something for a while,
Hopefully I'll be able to post it soon,
This was supposed to be a quick sketch as a break from workin on it
But I ended up coloring it 

Kirisu Sensei from We Never Learn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Dec 1, 2017)

Some WIP (this isn't its full resolution aka it's actually much crispier). I swear I get the most random AU ideas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 1, 2017)

I made this guy based on super

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 4, 2017)

so i've been using photoshop for a couple of years (for photomanipulation/graphic design work mostly) and been drawing (on paper) for a few months

now i'm trying to get into digital painting 'cause it seems really fun and was wondering if the more experienced artists in here had some noob tips or good tutorials they could share

couple things i did the last couple of days


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2017)

Good job mang  Dope render, keep it up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kanga (Dec 5, 2017)

Practicing coloring in values.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Dec 5, 2017)

Quick sketch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Dec 9, 2017)

Drew this fanart of Lucy Lacemaker (created by the animator Sam Fennah on YouTube)

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Kanga (Dec 9, 2017)

coloring soon...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Babby (Dec 10, 2017)

Did a quick drawing of Elias from Mahoutsukai no Yome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Dec 10, 2017)

@Kanga , that's pretty dope.  It looks great in color, the ink had me a little skeptical about how it would turn out... but it turned out great.


----------



## Kanga (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks. The thing with my art is it looks bad before it gets better because I'm constantly refining it, lol.


----------



## Kanga (Dec 10, 2017)

wip

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 10, 2017)

Originally, the designs of the knight and princess where meant to be their adult forms, but I decided to make that their kid forms and this is now their adult form:



Well, the initial drafts anyway:





And this is the final draft, the princess especially went from being bland and quiet to having an actual personality:



It's to match the style I did 2 years ago for these two characters(although I'll have to change their faces a bit):

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Babby (Dec 11, 2017)

Decided to add color

Reactions: Like 5 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Brian (Dec 13, 2017)

Brian said:


> W.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> gotta clean this and make the drawings better, and maybe change the animation for the ears and tail





took forever to get back to this but i managed to clean up everything including the tail and ears and tweak some stuff, i was thinking of adding rocks passing by to make it seem like he's traveling instead of a cycle oh well.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brian (Dec 13, 2017)

also WIP

Reactions: Like 4 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Loni (Dec 15, 2017)

A watercolor piece I did yesterday titled: Of The House Targaryen.

@Babby , that looks nice with colors, it's also very scary.  You could add more shadows and highlights next time to really emphasize the 3D form.

@Kanga , that's a dope painting.  Only issue is the hands, they seem a little small but that might just be the character so I'm not 100% sure if it's just me.

@Brian , I think the animation looks excellent.  It could be like Spike chasing Tom from Tom & Jerry.  The digital painting looks pretty good too, can't wait to see the finished product.

Hey guys, do you appreciate life through your random smartphone pictures? Then step right up to *PotF and enter your photo for a chance to win a place in the hall of fame.* The topic is freestyle so anyone can participate.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kanga (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks Loni for critique.

At some point in the process, I did feel they were a bit small but I don't know why I didn't fix it. 

Guess I just wanted to get it done...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Babby (Dec 16, 2017)

Loni said:


> @Babby , that looks nice with colors, it's also very scary. You could add more shadows and highlights next time to really emphasize the 3D form.



I actually did start doing it on the shaded piece.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 16, 2017)

Double spreads are always a nightmare to work on lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (Dec 17, 2017)

WIP


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 20, 2017)

Alucard (Hellsing) wearing the Berserker Armor (Berserk) aka it's a dog-eat-dog world.


Such bright clean colors

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Dec 20, 2017)

An original by me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Dec 21, 2017)

@Bontakun Thanks. ^^


----------



## Sierra117 (Dec 21, 2017)

Should I do a curse-mark version or nah?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Dec 22, 2017)

^ Very nice. Cursed version could be pretty neat.



WIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 22, 2017)

christmas outifts


----------



## Link2Time (Dec 22, 2017)

some excellent artists we have here


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 23, 2017)

I got my vibe back after spending an entire day drawing to bring it out. Finally, the gunslinger looks sleek and the knight doesn't look too weird/short, without having to redesign him. So he doesn't get taller in the future or anything, him and the princess permanently look like toons(unless they achieve some sort of Bankai-like transformation lol).





Pew Pew Princess:





League of Greed wannabe members and their butlers:





Without the vibe, my art is just bland and stale, and the gunslinger looks weird instead of sleek.





Shoot, I wanted to draw a bunch of gunslingers, like theres a big strong one with double chain guns, a sniper, and a bunch of other interesting types.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Dec 24, 2017)

Happy holidays to all the artists here. May you be well and merry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Dec 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 27, 2017)

Fairy girl, assistant of the gunslinger at his office. (And this design is better than any previous iteration imo).


All those side drawings are from various scenes in the comic, which I put down to show. For example, the far left bottom pose is from this scene(which I haven't gotten to in the storyboards, so why it's not on a normal page layout).


----------



## Kanga (Dec 28, 2017)

finished...finally. after putting off it for months. blurrghh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 28, 2017)

Kyubi-jin Kanga; nice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kanga (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks ^^


----------



## Xel (Dec 29, 2017)

Actually drew this a while ago but here's another one for Fennah's characters (go check him out on youtube if monster designs like this are your sort of thing)


----------



## snailgutz (Dec 29, 2017)

I hope I'm posting this in the right place lmao.


----------



## Kanga (Dec 29, 2017)

Good work to the artists above me! ^^

Decided to jump on the bandwagon and do an art summary.  Learned a lot and yet made a few mistakes along the way but I'll take all of that with me into the new year. Oh, and to draw more guys lol.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Brian (Dec 31, 2017)

Brian said:


> also WIP



finally finished before the year is over(for me)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brian (Dec 31, 2017)

Kanga said:


> Good work to the artists above me! ^^
> 
> Decided to jump on the bandwagon and do an art summary.  Learned a lot and yet made a few mistakes along the way but I'll take all of that with me into the new year. Oh, and to draw more guys lol.



nice, you have a great style, you def got a lot better with the coloring and lighting

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 1, 2018)

*Happy New Year guys!!! *Okay, so I have this sketch that I made and I was wondering, because y'all have a good eye for detail, if you guys see any problems or issues that I can fix before I take it any further.  I didn't use any reference so the pose may be more stiff than I'd like... if you have suggestions on how to improve this I'd love to hear it.  Thanks for all the support guys and *HAPPY 2018!
*


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 1, 2018)

Loni said:


> *Happy New Year guys!!! *Okay, so I have this sketch that I made and I was wondering, because y'all have a good eye for detail, if you guys see any problems or issues that I can fix before I take it any further.  I didn't use any reference so the pose may be more stiff than I'd like... if you have suggestions on how to improve this I'd love to hear it.  Thanks for all the support guys and *HAPPY 2018!
> *



Check your upper-arm:lower-arm ratio. The wrist should end before the shoulder when its fully folded.

Also the shoulders are kinda pivoted towards the viewer, so *her* left shoulder should be further forward than her right shoulder. Therefore her left elbow shouldn't be visible so far back. And why is she holding the duffle bag so high? Unless she's about to hand it to someone, that pose will tire her out quickly.

BTW is that Nii Yugito?

Happy New Year!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 1, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Check your upper-arm:lower-arm ratio. The wrist should end before the shoulder when its fully folded.
> 
> Also the shoulders are kinda pivoted towards the viewer, so *her* left shoulder should be further forward than her right shoulder. Therefore her left elbow shouldn't be visible so far back. And why is she holding the duffle bag so high? Unless she's about to hand it to someone, that pose will tire her out quickly.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm ta'lking about... yes!  I will fix those things when I go over it again later.  Thank you so much Bontakun.

I don't know who "Nii Yugito" is, but I will Google it.  The likeness to another character is coincidental.  Edit: Wow, the cat tailed beast that Kakazu and Hidan took down.  I always thought the design of that character was super cool, maybe I subconsciously channeled her essence in this drawing. 

Sorry for not remembering her name, Naruto's character library is massive.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2018)

currently my WIP

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kanga (Jan 2, 2018)

WIP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Breadman (Jan 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 4, 2018)

JoJo said:


> currently my WIP



Is this protected by copyright?


----------



## Breadman (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Bontakun (Jan 5, 2018)

Isshin Kurosaki? Is that you?


----------



## Magic (Jan 5, 2018)

Is Bontakun new? Yo.


----------



## Kanga (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm done. 

It was fun at first...then it got tiring. Ready for something new...

Def out of my comfort zone but eh, at least I tried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Is Bontakun new? Yo.



Yes. Hajimemashite




Kanga said:


> I'm done.
> 
> It was fun at first...then it got tiring. Ready for something new...
> 
> Def out of my comfort zone but eh, at least I tried.



A valiant foray into a new style 
You also have a sense of fashion

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 7, 2018)

Kanga said:


> I'm done.
> 
> It was fun at first...then it got tiring. Ready for something new...
> 
> Def out of my comfort zone but eh, at least I tried.



Good start.  Do a some more and I'm sure it'll improve.  I noticed it looks a little flat instead of full and with volume like a 3D object but its an easy fix if you vary the values a bit more.  Check out some speed paints for the program you use to see how other people on YouTube tackle the same kind of portraits.  You have my respect as an artist for always pushing yourself to do something new.


----------



## Nugget (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Loni (Jan 8, 2018)

@Bontakun , is that better or do you notice anything else?

Feel free to critique guys, I'll change what I can from the sketch.

@JoJo & @Nugget , you guys don't have to go digital if you want to draw too and only have MS Paint.  You can get printer paper and a pencil and when you're finished just upload a photo of your drawing.  

I draw traditionally sometimes too, just for practice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nugget (Jan 8, 2018)

Loni said:


> @Bontakun , is that better or do you notice anything else?
> 
> Feel free to critique guys, I'll change what I can from the sketch.



On the first one the neck is a little out of proportion but it looks really good... how long did it take you?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 8, 2018)

Nugget said:


> On the first one the neck is a little out of proportion but it looks really good... how long did it take you?



Thanks for the feedback.  Specifically, the neck is too long/short/thin/wide?  The sketches take around two hours.  The second one took a little longer but they're fun so it's good times.


----------



## Nugget (Jan 8, 2018)

Loni said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  Specifically, the neck is too long/short/thin/wide?  The sketches take around two hours.  The second one took a little longer but they're fun so it's good times.



It's just a bit longer than it should be

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 9, 2018)

Nugget said:


> It's just a bit longer than it should be


Thanks @Nugget I will do something about it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 9, 2018)

Quick portrait sketch, no reference used in about 1.5 hrs.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 10, 2018)

This one's great, Loni. I love speed-paint/impressionist style art. And the shading is great for a no-reference drawing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 11, 2018)

Any opinions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 17, 2018)

Wow.  I took a different approach with each of these.  The first two I did a while ago, I used no reference.  I just stood up and felt out the pose and began drawing what it felt like.

The next girl, holding up her hand, I used a Barbie that I bought a couple of months ago for reference of the pose.  The last sketch here was done with a mix of reference photo and feeling out where I think things should go because it's almost impossible to always find exactly what you're looking for as reference online.

I only included this info so some of you guys could try to see which method might help you improve your art.  Also thought I should explain why they all look so different.

As always, please leave critique if you notice anything that is too wonky or off to let slide.

@Claudio Swiss , The characters are really simple, try fleshing them out with more detail and maybe some different poses.  I also work with colored pencils sometimes so I know you could probably layer some colors to get nice color effects.


----------



## Babby (Jan 19, 2018)

This took me way longer than it should have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 19, 2018)

whoa that's traditional media and the colors are that vivid? color me impressed. I mean color that and leave me impressed.

Also, really nice body


----------



## Babby (Jan 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> whoa that's traditional media and the colors are that vivid? color me impressed. I mean color that and leave me impressed.
> 
> Also, really nice body



Nope took a photo put it into Photoshop and colored it


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 19, 2018)

Babby said:


> Nope took a photo put it into Photoshop and colored it


Ah THAT's why. Looks pretty cool with the notebook binding still visible at the top. Augmented Reality art


----------



## Babby (Jan 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Ah THAT's why. Looks pretty cool with the notebook binding still visible at the top. Augmented Reality art



Totally intentional and not me being lazy to go and scan it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 22, 2018)

The gryphon's name might be Teradius Xelkin. The kappa's name is Tortee Iromizu. (or I might go with Kimidori, but that might be too common for a character name).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 22, 2018)

@Jouninja , That's some good character design.  Your improvement is showing through.


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 22, 2018)

@Loni Thanks! I'm preparing to draw a webcomic series so I can put it up on tapas.io and webtoons. A tragic plan B to failing to miss the deadline of Shonen Jump's competition. : / I will at least use the materials I already made and turn it into a series.

Anyways, some sketches of the Kaappa vs Troll girl scene from the webcomic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 22, 2018)

@Jouninja , That's dope bro, keep on truckin'.


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 23, 2018)

@Loni I appreciate the sick praise! Right now I'm just working my way towards the chapters I already sketched out and partially inked, which will be after chapter 2, I just finished sketching chapter 1 and will start inking it tommorrow.

These are some random pages from the comic that I wasn't able to finish for the competition, which I will now cannibalize and turn into webcomic format(56 pages total I gotta break down and reformat), here are a few.














It's a lot funnier with the dialogue, which I have all written down already and just gotta copy and paste it in once I get the word balloons down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoJo (Jan 23, 2018)

iunno man

i said i wanted to start and do something

so i drew a rectangle 

that turned into a box 
that then went on a conveyor belt
that then got some recycling arrows on it

gooseWut



wew lads i don't know what the fuck im doing but im starting somewhere i guess gooseWut

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 23, 2018)

JoJo said:


> iunno man
> 
> i said i wanted to start and do something
> 
> ...


Hell yeah bro!  Save the planet and make some great art.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm back! Again! 

To explain my absence in game terms
I got my ass kicked by a boss (my attempt at a comic)
Got my ass kicked real hard
So hard that I spent a month or so of licking my wounds

So now here I be
Taking on random enemies (sketches) 
Hoping to level up that much more
Just to gain the confidence to slay that boss next time

Here be my first random mob enemy:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 25, 2018)

any crtiques? opinions?


----------



## Loni (Jan 26, 2018)

This was inspired by Sir Arthur Dayne, The Sword of the Morning, from Game of Thrones and a bit of Aegon the conqueror.  Still have to find time to do a proper Aegon watercolor.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 26, 2018)

Wanted to do a light color pencil coloring, and then blend and work it over on the laptop. But my wacom was acting up, so . . .. yeah. The drawing itself felt kinda off too. Oh well, I will try something similar next time.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 26, 2018)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! , Your anime art style is so good.  You make it look easy.  I used to think I could do anime style like you or manga style like @Eki but when I tried, I realized how hard it can be without practice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Xel (Jan 26, 2018)

Tfw your sword is suddenly a cat 



...I swear it makes more sense in the context

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 27, 2018)

My color pencil to digital blend drawing fell apart (I'll try to post it later after experimenting with it more). This one was a pencil with full on digital coloring and whatnot.

Those left limbs are killing me, and you could cover the butt and it looks a bit more natural. But I liked the feel and action at the time, so I kept going. Gotta work on foreshortening again, and the opposite of foreshortening for that right leg, among many other things. Was too generous with the highlights on the skin too.



Loni said:


> @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! , Your anime art style is so good.  You make it look easy.  I used to think I could do anime style like you or manga style like @Eki but when I tried, I realized how hard it can be without practice.



Aww shucks, thankee. I've always been drawn to the style, so I've always tried to draw it. So yeah, I can proudly say I've practiced quite a bit with it. Still far, far off from Endgame Me tho.

Also, I haven't seen Eki in a while

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey guys, if you're looking to improve your art in different ways such as: learning how to make comics, color theory, and composition try Skillshare.com.  If you send me a PM with your e-mail I can send you 3-months for $0.99. 

I love you guys and want to see your art improve and I also want that free month subscription for each member that I refer so yeah, check it out.

If you're looking for books on ways to improve, try Sycra.net under resources.  Your local library should have a lot of those books because they're so well known.
To learn the ins and outs of Photoshop, I'd recommend CtrlPaint.com.  It has a free library with like 100 short videos on how to use Adobe Photoshop.

Tip: If you use videos from Skillshare or sites like CtrlPaint.com, keep a note book with the most important details because it is easy to forget.  Some of the videos on Skillshare.com are over 2hrs long but they're broken up into smaller videos that make it easy to learn a little at a time so stop after 45mins and come back tomorrow or take breaks and finish it at your own pace.

I would just read the books from Sycra.net without taking notes though.  You can always refer back to an important page or photocopy something that really stands out as complicated and tack it to a wall in your room/studio.

I hope that helps.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 28, 2018)

Tried inking a sketch of Tats with her hair up and some whayever kimono thing. Then just paint bucketed everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 28, 2018)

please check this out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2018)

Icegaze said:


> please check this out


This is sick brah.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> This is sick brah.



Please subscribe 
Thank you so much


----------



## Xel (Jan 29, 2018)

Did this fanart for one of DeathTheBeast's OCs (refer to her thread for her stuff)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 30, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> My color pencil to digital blend drawing fell apart (I'll try to post it later after experimenting with it more). This one was a pencil with full on digital coloring and whatnot.
> 
> Those left limbs are killing me, and you could cover the butt and it looks a bit more natural. But I liked the feel and action at the time, so I kept going. Gotta work on foreshortening again, and the opposite of foreshortening for that right leg, among many other things. Was too generous with the highlights on the skin too.



I think it turned out great! Love me some beautiful legs. I don't even feel the foreshortening is off on first impression. The only thing that looks unnatural after some closer observation is the angle of the left foot? I don't surf so I can't be too sure if it's supposed to be flush with board or not.

The highlights on the skin are fine 


Beautiful


----------



## Kharixi (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello people. Over the past few days I've been taking requests from some friends, so I'll be posting them here for all to see. 
As requested by @DeathTheBeast:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Firstly, I drew Death's original character, Death the Beast:

Then, still at her request, I went ahead and drew up "baby" Kurama:




As requested by @Rai:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Here's a kitten that Rai asked me to draw:

And a lion that he also requested:




Hope y'all like them. 

also imma just mention @Bontakun for asking me to post these here kthxbai

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 30, 2018)

The Light said:


> Hello people. Over the past few days I've been taking requests from some friends, so I'll be posting them here for all to see.
> As requested by @DeathTheBeast:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I like them 

Baby Kurama and baby lion are really cute

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Belly dancer drawings going to paint the bottom one.

Elf girl

May redo the face >.>

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 30, 2018)

Hmm . .. .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 30, 2018)

I did this sketch of Ino Yamanaka from Naruto

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2018)

She look good man

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 31, 2018)

RemChu said:


> She look good man


Thank you!


----------



## Loni (Feb 1, 2018)

Learned some new techniques on Skillshare.  Done using Wacom Intuos Pro Medium in Photoshop in about 4hrs.  No reference because the teacher in the tutorial video said to just sketch, ink, and paint so that's what I did.  The shading on the face might be off but rest assured, I'm working on it.

Let me know what you think guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 1, 2018)

Two ocs fighting


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 2, 2018)

Fixed some things on this portrait like his left eye.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Jouninja (Feb 7, 2018)

Sheesh, if I'm not in top form, my ability to do even a sketch fluctuates wildly from my sketches from over a week ago when I was in top form and the conditions are right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 8, 2018)

@Jouninja , the poses for the characters on the bottom are simple but effective.  The two girls on the ends have especially good poses.  The girl on the extreme right needs a more engaged facial expression, she looks bored.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm slacking again
Did this to try and regain the groove

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 9, 2018)

@Loni Thanks for the feedback, as for that girl, her look is half the time bored, lol. She rarely smiles, and to get an idea of how she mostly interacts, here are two random, sketchy pages:  and in this scene, the knight is ringing her doorbell in a manic manner, while her reaction is still relatively the same despite the situation: 

She'll show some emotion, such as her eyes widening in the former page, to topics that highly interest here, which are few.

Even her 3D model displays her boredom. : P

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brian (Feb 9, 2018)

just kept it quick and rough

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 2


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 11, 2018)

Better.


----------



## Kanga (Feb 11, 2018)

wip

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 11, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I'm slacking again
> Did this to try and regain the groove


Always good to try and regain the boob. The groove. The groove! Argh!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 11, 2018)

Monotone Attack!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Xel (Feb 12, 2018)

I drew this for my own comfort but it's kind of okay I guess?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 12, 2018)

She is hard to draw, this isn't quiet the way I see her in my mind. When I can draw a character exactly as I see it in my mind, then I'm able to draw them faster.

It's the lady from the last post. She uses a bow and shoots arrows made of ice that she generates herself with her freezing abilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2018)

Been enjoying Darling in the Franxx a lot recently,
So here be some 02


*Spoiler*: _kinda nsfw i guess_


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Watched this like a month or two ago @afgpride

pretty good.
Mangaka who does the series in your avy.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Watched this like a month or two ago @afgpride
> 
> pretty good.
> Mangaka who does the series in your avy.


Whaaaaaaaat?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Watched this like a month or two ago @afgpride
> 
> pretty good.
> Mangaka who does the series in your avy.


Oh nah my avy is from the Manga called "Sanctuary", written and drawn by two different people from this guy.  Still interesting though


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Oh nah my avy is from the Manga called "Sanctuary", written and drawn by two different people from this guy.  Still interesting though


Oh thought it was the same guy 


afgpride said:


> Oh nah my avy is from the Manga called "Sanctuary", written and drawn by two different people from this guy.  Still interesting though



Its the same dude
*Ryoichi Ikegami*



*Urasawa Naoki no Manben: Ikegami Ryoichi (S3E1, 2016) [english subs]*

My eyes don't deceive me 

Illustrated by 
\  


His characters are so distinct and beautiful that I would not mistake him for someone else.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oh thought it was the same guy
> 
> 
> Its the same dude
> ...


Shit I got the names mixed up  

This is awesome, great find


----------



## Magic (Feb 13, 2018)

Months ago, I clicked for the thumbnail but as soon as I saw him draw a dude and had that same distinct face as your avy I was like "yeah its the same dude."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 13, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Months ago, I clicked for the thumbnail but as soon as I saw him draw a dude and had that same distinct face as your avy I was like "yeah its the same dude."


Only saw the opening seconds so far which is why I didn't spot it, can't wait to watch the whole thing and look for more rare footage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 14, 2018)

@RemChu such rare and intimate footage of Ikegami doing his work, thanks for this


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2018)

afgpride said:


> @RemChu such rare and intimate footage of Ikegami doing his work, thanks for this


Yeah, it's pretty cool to see his thought process and how much care he puts into his characters.


----------



## Xel (Feb 14, 2018)

Fuu doodle from yesterday

​
...I'm hopeless


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 14, 2018)

I needed to let off some steam, and then came up with this to do some fight scenes and stuff.

No dialogue, but go from left to right,







I should have elaborated more for the grab, but I lost energy for the day.
Will continue later when more stress accumulates and I manage to survive it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako (Feb 19, 2018)

More Freddie Mercury.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 23, 2018)

Continuing my eye sketching practice from Contest Central

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Feb 23, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Continuing my eye sketching practice from Contest Central
> 
> ​



EYES 

HERE MINEs

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Lust (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Jouninja (Feb 26, 2018)

Looked at my notes and realized the main character ogre has a different head shape and I was erronously using the head shape of the bald ogre, who is a separate character and a rival to the main ogre.

The top sketches of the second pic was me trying to remember what his head was suppose to look like, then the ogre expression row was after finding the notes. Funnily enough, it looks like I hadn't strayed too far from the original Yuki-Onna design. Her rival is that Hex type sorceress lady. That's their weapons layed out, Bat, Bow, Wand, Club.




Yuki Onna before I looked at the notes:


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 27, 2018)

Rival Knights.




The Five Armors, although the knights themselves through out the land are known as "The Five Swords" for possessing the sacred armors, although don't be fooled, as they don't work together or anything:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 4, 2018)

Chose to spend a few more hours on this because I wasn't satisfied with out the previous attempt turned out. 
No reference, PS CC, Intuos Pro M.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 4, 2018)

@Jouninja , Your five swords designs are interesting.  I suggest making striking variations on the first three, they look very similar with just height differences.  My favorite is the fourth guy because his armor is easy to understand and it is much bigger plus he looks like he could be fun to draw over and over again.


----------



## Loni (Mar 5, 2018)

Quick stylized sketch portrait while using reference image of Korean film and musician Sandara Park.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 6, 2018)

Portrait of an old photo I found of my sister when she had short hair.  The color scheme is pretty much pink.  I did this in Photoshop CC (for color correction) and Clip Studio Paint (for sketching) with Intuos Pro M.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Mar 6, 2018)

I drew myself a new ava


----------



## Loni (Mar 6, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> I drew myself a new ava


Nice! Post it but bigger, it will look different/better when it's larger.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Mar 7, 2018)

Loni said:


> Nice! Post it but bigger, it will look different/better when it's larger.



Trust me, it looks better as a small pic


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 8, 2018)

Basketball paint sketch.  The reference image was of Steph Curry, I was focusing on the colors more than anything else and that's why it is not realistic but I hope it's still okay.  Done in Clip Studio Paint and Photoshop in Wacom Intuos Pro M.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 8, 2018)

Loni said:


> Basketball paint sketch.  The reference image was of Steph Curry, I was focusing on the colors more than anything else and that's why it is not realistic but I hope it's still okay.  Done in Clip Studio Paint and Photoshop in Wacom Intuos Pro M.


Pretty good man

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 8, 2018)

@Loni so what you think of my sketches?


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

@~Avant~ So nice.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks. I low-key fell in love with this girl irl and I drew all of these for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 9, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> @Loni so what you think of my sketches?


I think your highly stylized sketches look solid.  You might want to try posing your characters in some different poses because they are almost all doing the same thing.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 9, 2018)

Loni said:


> I think your highly stylized sketches look solid.  You might want to try posing your characters in some different poses because they are almost all doing the same thing.


Trying to do different poses as of late 
Trying to do fighting poses and other ones as well
Thank you for the feedback man I need it


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 9, 2018)

I haven't drawn since Feb. 27th, this pic I'm posting was drawn Dec. 11th, 2017, and I totally forgot to post it. I found some other pics I haven't posted either, but their just super rough sketches.






Loni said:


> @Jouninja , Your five swords designs are interesting.  I suggest making striking variations on the first three, they look very similar with just height differences.  My favorite is the fourth guy because his armor is easy to understand and it is much bigger plus he looks like he could be fun to draw over and over again.



True, and I'm thinking the armor itself is just the helmet, or the helmet+torso, and the rest is totally dependent on the user. Since they aren't team mates, but rather, they are all rivals against each other, the owner of the armor can change over time. The first two are intentionally similar because they where the original armor rivals, but I guess the third I really need to make him more different.

True, the 4th is rather unique, he is a high defense type.


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _jaguars_ 











warning its a bug

*Spoiler*: __ 










grey marker and black ink pen on paper

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

kinda rough
generic scifi anime man


yes i kinda mesh Pso dreamcast and like megaman, and maybe vegeta the vest?
need to work on the body clean it up/tighten
and ah shoulder on right maybe tone it down, just an armor thing.
left arm needs to be shorten a tiny bit


----------



## Loni (Mar 12, 2018)

@RemChu , The Jaguar and Bug look incredible.  The Man figure needs more polish but it is not a bad design, it reminds me a lot of Samus Aran from Metroid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you, and yes needs polish.....new to "character creation"

and figure needs a lot of work not like a  intuitive thing for me.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 13, 2018)

Character design stuff from today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2018)

Think it's poison tree frog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Mar 17, 2018)

I drew this after work just cause

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 17, 2018)

Ka-ppa? Kaappa!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 21, 2018)

God I'm terribad. lol.


----------



## Xel (Mar 21, 2018)

Another new ava because I'm human trash

Bigger version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 21, 2018)

Edit: Is her design weird or is it fine? I wanted her to be different from the kaappa girl, who's thicker and shorter. While the fairy/pixie here is a stick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 22, 2018)

I need to redraw this and kappa girl I think. The fairy turned out exactly as she should.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Pixie stick. ; )

Her body feels too thin? Iono.

green girl feels better, more varition in shapes, she has curvy lines and straight lines.

Pixie feeling like 1 long straight line. Besides her hair and wings being different. She's tall and has different color scheme she reads different already from the green gal so she doesn't have to be rail thin.

Looks too fragile that skinny.

basically parroting what 1 of my comic book teachers would say if he saw that drawing. ~_~


----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 23, 2018)

Showdown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 23, 2018)

@RemChu Yes! That is the joke. lol Some will call her pixie stick. X D I designed her to be that thin, since she is a quick character, but I'm still trying to decide wether to make her insecure about her looks or if she's the type that owns it. She's self-aware about her rail thinness. X D And yes, she is fragile, she depends on her quick movements to dodge enemy attacks while being able to strike with 10 sabre jabs in less than a second.

Green girl is a more defensive character, so I made her design reflect that. X D Yes, despite being shorter than the pixie stick, she is thicker!

The Princess is somewhere in-between I guess, sort of. She fights using lasers from long range though.

Anyways, I compared them to the notes, and I got the proportions of the Pixie and Princess off. Pixie is a bit taller than she should be, and the Princess a bit shorter, I got green girl practically right minus the feet. X D


For Pixie girl, I could either shrink her body only, which would make her even thinner, or just reduce the length of her body and nothing else. I ended up doing a combination of both, which is the last option, which brings her closest to her intended design that the sketch is the basis for.


And after fixing the other two, THIS should be how they look like. X D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2018)

Always like seeing your work man, keep it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 24, 2018)

@RemChu Thanks, I think I must have achieved Ultra Instinct, or Blanco if you will.

The green girl is wearing her fighting attire, since the other was her casual stuff. I tried to make the water look better than the last image.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 28, 2018)

@Loni

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 29, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> @Loni


Throwing a fireball, nice.  The legs are a bit unbalanced but I think that will improve with practice.  Try looking for reference images next time for the pose you want to do, you could also try acting out the action pose and noticing things on your own body and drawing what you notice.  

Good to see you trying something new.


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 29, 2018)

Princess W.I.P.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 29, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> Princess W.I.P.


The character has a lot of personality and I really like the style.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 30, 2018)

@Loni Thanks, that's the princess from the story I made, she's also a playable character in the game I made last year in my free time:  Play it if you want to see her in action. She unleashes a particular brand of destruction.

Anyways, here are some of the female characters side by side, I think I'll go with the Kaappa girl being even shorter rather than being near the princess's height. The tallest in this page is the Yuki-Onna, who's fighting style involves frosty arrows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 30, 2018)

@Loni

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Mar 30, 2018)

Drew a doodle of Sam Fennah's newest character Quinn

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 30, 2018)

drew gohan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 2, 2018)

@Claudio Swiss , I really like your style of drawing characters.  I could imagine you drawing a whole manga in that style.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 2, 2018)

Loni said:


> @Claudio Swiss , I really like your style of drawing characters.  I could imagine you drawing a whole manga in that style.


While thank you 
I thinking about doing a short story/comic of this character


----------



## Xel (Apr 3, 2018)

I wrote a dumb fanfic today where Fuu struggles against an alien trying to take over his mind. Then I drew it because I'm an idiot...

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 4, 2018)

@Robo , it is fitting to see some Naruto fan art on the Naruto forums.  @Claudio Swiss , that's a cool drawing.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Xel (Apr 4, 2018)

Loni said:


> @Robo , it is fitting to see some Naruto fan art on the Naruto forums.



My fanart is also... technically... Naruto fanart

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Apr 5, 2018)

A sketch of Kakshi I made using Micron Pens and Koi brush pens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Apr 5, 2018)

Another Kakashi using Pencils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 5, 2018)

Laser barrage.


100 hits in a second. An advantage to using energy based melee weaponry, they're as light as a dagger, thus faster attack rate, and the length of a sword once active. Drawbacks include energy drain and depending on the users element, lack of impact force.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Apr 5, 2018)

Really exciting and interesting proportions. I like it.


----------



## Loni (Apr 5, 2018)

PradyumnaR said:


> Another Kakashi using Pencils.



@PradyumnaR , This is an awesome drawing.  I've always been a fan of Kakashi.  His design is like ninja in the most traditional sense and that shinobi forehead protector looks awesome.  You chose the right ninja to draw, much respect bro.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Apr 5, 2018)

Rock lee Ura Renge
Sakura Micron Pens and Koi Brush Pens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Apr 5, 2018)

And I was doing something more normal for once

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 6, 2018)

PradyumnaR said:


> Rock lee Ura Renge
> Sakura Micron Pens and Koi Brush Pens



This is really good. But if I may criticize, I'd like to say that his face and head should be pointed towards the person he's pulling towards him to finish off. It just seems kinda awkward that he's randomly looking at the viewer.

Great work nonetheless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Apr 7, 2018)

Robo said:


> This is really good. But if I may criticize, I'd like to say that his face and head should be pointed towards the person he's pulling towards him to finish off. It just seems kinda awkward that he's randomly looking at the viewer.
> 
> Great work nonetheless


I actually drew eyeballs pointing the other way, but then realized they weren't visible when he uses ura renge. 
Thanks for the comment though.


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 7, 2018)

I found this sketch, I think I never showed it to anybody before:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 9, 2018)

Found some of my older art, and this is probably my peak from before. I kind of miss that serious style while still being sort of toony.

I did some quick sketches of current character archetypes in my older style:









Since my current style is purposefully toony since it fits games better. But I would use a more serious style if I did a serious action comic, otherwise the toony style if its an action comedy type story.


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 9, 2018)

Took be a bit to finish but I'm pleased

edit: fixed a few things and added a few things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2018)

Hahah kakashi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Apr 9, 2018)

Guy is buff AF. I like it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 9, 2018)

edited in a few things and fixed the color of Raido's hair from black. Poor Ebisu, can't control is pervy mind.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 10, 2018)

my oc mohra


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Apr 10, 2018)

Quick color pencil work... Was testing my new pencils out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 11, 2018)

Did a fusion of Bayley and Maria
@Loni


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey, hows it going art section residents?! We will be helding a drawing competition in the DB section very very VERY soon! I'll make a post with the details soon!


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 12, 2018)

There is a Drawing Contest on the DB section! I suggest you guys to join in!


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 12, 2018)

@Suigetsu I might, not sure yet. If things where different for me right now, 100% would.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Jouninja (Apr 13, 2018)

Anybody doing those Art vs Artist meme things?? I wish I had time to do more art like the upper left piece, that took me like 18 to 30 hours total.


----------



## Xel (Apr 14, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> Anybody doing those Art vs Artist meme things?? I wish I had time to do more art like the upper left piece, that took me like 18 to 30 hours total.



I wanted to but I'm just too lazy (especially when it comes to taking pics of myself).


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 14, 2018)

Robo said:


> Took be a bit to finish but I'm pleased
> 
> edit: fixed a few things and added a few things


Haha this is amazing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 15, 2018)

@Xel'lotath I see.

Anyway, I found this pic I never posted before, a re-imaging of some manga. When I draw humans, it's always kind of off. For now, it's more effective for me to draw toon people.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 15, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> @Xel'lotath I see.
> 
> Anyway, I found this pic I never posted before, a re-imaging of some manga. When I draw humans, it's always kind of off. For now, it's more effective for me to draw toon people.



Love the color and composition 

That's fine. Just try to correct ratios and planes of the face even when stylizing. At least sometimes, find real life references at the angle you want to draw the toon face at, and stylize based on them.


----------



## Loni (Apr 15, 2018)

Decided to paint an old AotM sketch.  I think the topic was silhouette.  Photoshop CC/ Intuos Pro M.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 15, 2018)

@Bontakun Thanks! I hope to someday make a sequential story with human characters, but only if I achieve drawing a style similar to Bleach. With my current toon style, it's more suited to doing story mode in a game.

Thanks for the advice on improving. Would it be effective to use a poseable wooden model for training? Well, I guess it will be a while anyway before I can train in that, since I'll be working tons in video editing/graphic design for the foreseeable future.  I won't have much time to acquire new skills until then. But I'll remember this.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 16, 2018)

Feed back would be necessary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 16, 2018)

@Claudio Swiss , the character looks decent as always but you should try to get the background into perspective.  One-point would work for this image.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Xel (Apr 18, 2018)

Someone on twitter asked me what I use to color my drawings. But I mean, it's digital art. I just use a brush for everything


----------



## Loni (Apr 18, 2018)

Digital sketch & painting of Arya Stark of Winterfell from the HBO television series, Game of Thrones, after the books by George R. R. Martin.  
Done in Photoshop CC with the Wacom Intuos Pro M.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 19, 2018)

Loni said:


> Done in Photoshop CC with the Wacom Intuos Pro M.



I currently have Photoshop CS6. But no tablet to my disposal. Which is why my line-work isn't too smooth sometimes. And the lines themselves are so consistent in thickness, whereas I want it to show where the pen is pushed down in places.

I want to save for something like this, any recommendations? I want something with a screen so that I don't feel detached from my drawing when having to lookup at my monitor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 19, 2018)

For digital painting, CS6 is still pretty good.  If you can afford to pay monthly for CC then go for it but it shouldn't really matter because its the artist that causes the art to be good, not the tools.

You want a graphic tablet display like the one pictured above.  The only downside is price vs. quality.  I recommend getting a Wacom cintiq but they're around $1000 USD.  If you opt for the more affordable ones, around $360 - $600 then check the specs because some of them have thousands of colors whereas the Wacom has close to a billion colors.  Some of them have issues with the hardware too, like the mouse randomly moving from one spot on the screen to another without you moving it.  So please do your research because its a pretty big investment.

Right now Wacom has set the bar at 8000 levels of pen pressure on their graphic tablets and graphic tablet displays.  If you go with another company's tablet make sure the pressure sensitivity is that high.

I use the Intuos Pro Medium, which is a regular graphic tablet without the screen and it works pretty well for me.  I find that you can get used to something like that and the most important thing is working on a large enough monitor, like 27".  It helps you work on details and just makes life easier overall.

Please remember that all the fancy tools will not change how well your art turns out, you have to know the fundamentals and keep learning so you can improve.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 19, 2018)

Loni said:


> For digital painting, CS6 is still pretty good.  If you can afford to pay monthly for CC then go for it but it shouldn't really matter because its the artist that causes the art to be good, not the tools.
> 
> You want a graphic tablet display like the one pictured above.  The only downside is price vs. quality.  I recommend getting a Wacom cintiq but they're around $1000 USD.  If you opt for the more affordable ones, around $360 - $600 then check the specs because some of them have thousands of colors whereas the Wacom has close to a billion colors.  Some of them have issues with the hardware too, like the mouse randomly moving from one spot on the screen to another without you moving it.  So please do your research because its a pretty big investment.
> 
> ...



Really appreciate the input. I'm confident I will improve, and I'm also confident I will learn animation. But as for now, I'll probably work on less detailed frames and key frames for animating. Spending tons of effort with a mouse in animating sounds like a waste of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 19, 2018)

pooping out another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Apr 19, 2018)

I just use my smol Intuos... Draw I think with Pixelmator  For me it's important that my drawing stuff fits in my handbag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 20, 2018)

Two in one day... WHEW!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 20, 2018)

@Loni

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 20, 2018)

I forgot to post this days ago, I had time to work on it a little before things got busy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 21, 2018)

Something a little different for a change

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Xel (Apr 21, 2018)

Sketchy background stuff. And Fuu.

Edit: updated a bit. Tfw I realize my digital painting style is literally the same as my traditional style w/watercolors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 22, 2018)

Dragon Robot inspired by Spyro/Horizon Zero Dawn/Pink Ranger.


----------



## Loni (Apr 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 25, 2018)

Its my birthday so I made this self portrait over the course of a couple of days.  Done in Photoshop CC with Wacom Intuos Pro M.  Cheers!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Xel (Apr 25, 2018)

Loni said:


> Its my birthday so I made this self portrait over the course of a couple of days.  Done in Photoshop CC with Wacom Intuos Pro M.  Cheers!



Do you do oil or acrylic painting besides digital art?


----------



## Loni (Apr 25, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> Do you do oil or acrylic painting besides digital art?


No, I actually have never worked with oil and have only used acrylics many years ago.




Just wanted to post it with the sketch.

Its my birthday so I made this self portrait over the course of a couple of days. Done in Photoshop CC with Wacom Intuos Pro M. Cheers!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Xel (Apr 25, 2018)

Loni said:


> No, I actually have never worked with oil and have only used acrylics many years ago.



I see, your style kinda reminds me of oil painting.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 26, 2018)

Loni said:


> No, I actually have never worked with oil and have only used acrylics many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy realistic looking lense in those glasses!

Your reference was a selfie wasn't it?

Oh and happy birthday, Loni! 

: moneypanda

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 26, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Holy realistic looking lense in those glasses!
> 
> Your reference was a selfie wasn't it?
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Bontakun, your well wishes are so appreciated.
Yes, the reference was a selfie.


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 26, 2018)

I'd be afraid to draw myself seeing how I even refuse how I look in a photograph as opposed to a mirror.


----------



## Xel (Apr 26, 2018)

I've drawn caricatures of myself


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 26, 2018)

@Loni

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 26, 2018)

Quick sketch of Ino



Not sure if meming is art, but I'm proud of this

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 26, 2018)

Digital Touch-Up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Bontakun (Apr 30, 2018)

Am I afraid? Not really. His legs are too short 

It's the same with all your characters. Work on the proportions.

Andrew Loomis is a good reference.


As you can see, a male's legs are about 4 head-units long. Your character's legs are only about 2 head-units long.

Or if you're trying to go super-deformed, let me know and I'll switch the advice accordingly, but that's still not a great super-deformed look.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 30, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Am I afraid? Not really. His legs are too short
> 
> It's the same with all your characters. Work on the proportions.
> 
> ...


Any advice is good m8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 30, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Any advice is good m8


I'd say just work on regular proportions. But if you want to go super-deformed, the idea is to give them cute infant-like proportions and not dwarf-like proportions. Big, round bodies, stubby arms and legs, large eyes, and large forehead. Basically, if you want to keep the legs that short, the head's gotta be even bigger than that, and the arms have to be shorter than that to look good. Bigger hands and feet, too.

That's my opinion anyway. It's important to draw whatever makes you feel happy, of course 
I mean Dr. Seuss's characters have hideous proportions and he's still successful.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 30, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I'd say just work on regular proportions. But if you want to go super-deformed, the idea is to give them cute infant-like proportions and not dwarf-like proportions. Big, round bodies, stubby arms and legs, large eyes, and large forehead. Basically, if you want to keep the legs that short, the head's gotta be even bigger than that, and the arms have to be shorter than that to look good. Bigger hands and feet, too.
> 
> That's my opinion anyway. It's important to draw whatever makes you feel happy, of course
> I mean Dr. Seuss's characters have hideous proportions and he's still successful.


Honestly I'm keep trying to make sure the proportion matches up each time I draw 
Hell I keep redrawing to make sure it looks right the boob's,eyes,feets,etc
The legs I was trying to make sure it matches up to each other and look the same


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 30, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Honestly I'm keep trying to make sure the proportion matches up each time I draw
> Hell I keep redrawing to make sure it looks right the boob's,eyes,feets,etc
> The legs I was trying to make sure it matches up to each other and look the same



Don't do too much erasing and redrawing. If you can't get it right after a few times, call it "good enough", look at some references, and start over. Figure drawings will naturally look good if you get the anatomy right. Which starts with the head-length thing. There's also the matter of foreshortening and such once you get to complex poses.

You know I haven't done any figure drawing for ages. I think now's a good time to thoroughly embarrass myself with some sketches.


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 30, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Honestly I'm keep trying to make sure the proportion matches up each time I draw
> Hell I keep redrawing to make sure it looks right the boob's,eyes,feets,etc
> The legs I was trying to make sure it matches up to each other and look the same



Are you wanting them to look the same in terms of your other drawings? Or with symmetry?

Here's an awesome vid on body proportions and it isn't too harsh on detail.

From there you can go to more detailed tutorials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 30, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Don't do too much erasing and redrawing.



I just draw very lightly until I get what I want. I typically make more than 1 line and then choose which line is done the best.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 30, 2018)

My attempt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xel (Apr 30, 2018)

I like drawing female bodies. Male, not so much

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 30, 2018)

@Bontakun , Wow!!! I didn't know you could draw too.  Please do that more often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 1, 2018)

Robo said:


> My attempt


You nailed it


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 1, 2018)

I be back. Really like what i've seen from you guys. 



Hopefully, I'll be able to keep it up this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (May 2, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I be back. Really like what i've seen from you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be able to keep it up this time.


This somehow looks cleaner, brighter, better.  Looks like the time away did you some good.  Nice work.


----------



## Demetrius (May 2, 2018)

got damn loni, you've improved shitloads; i'm glad for you, fella


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 2, 2018)

Loni said:


> This somehow looks cleaner, brighter, better. Looks like the time away did you some good. Nice work.



Aww shucks, thanks. Glad to be back.   I tried to focus on the lines a bit more. I still lost patience in the end, so yeah, sigh. I am proud of her left hand tho. It still aint perfect, but that form and angle has always given me problems in the past. So being able to get that somewhat clearly gives me some fire.

------

Pyra from Xenoblade 2:



I usually shy away from drawing elaborate clothing and such. Don't quite have the patience or the skill. But for Pyra, I'll let my ass get kicked. For her, and for a good learning experience. So yeah, ouch. I tried followin the concept art, but I didn't know what the hell half these ridges and plates and clip-ons were and ended up just winging some of them . For real tho, whoever designed her armor needs to get kicked in the shins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (May 2, 2018)

I had no time to draw for a while now  But might as well post this which illustrates yet another inside joke and because yet another ava of mine because I make avas out of every dumb shit I draw


----------



## Loni (May 3, 2018)

Trinity said:


> got damn loni, you've improved shitloads; i'm glad for you, fella


Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## Sierra117 (May 3, 2018)

What are yalls thoughts on copying artwork from an original piece? Like for example I see people redrawing something that was originally done by a professional artist, especially manga. While I can see how this is impressive to a certain extent, and probably practice, there are people who do this OVER and OVER, and are even really good at it. Even have instagram accounts for their art and get tons of likes.. My question is... Why? What satisfaction does someone get by redrawing manga panels (or whatever) when it's really not their design? 

I think it's healthy for someone to do this at early stages of drawing when trying to practice line-work or shading. But after a while it just gets excessive. I personally wouldn't feel gratified by pawning off drawings as mine with signatures when it's pretty much someone else's creative genius. Why not just try and draw an original pose?

Some of them get to the point where I would assume they'd do a good job drawing something original. At least in the context of fan-art. But they don't to my knowing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 3, 2018)

---

Oh yeah, here be the lines from yesterday's Pyra


Yeah, I don't know what I was thinking with the coloring

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (May 4, 2018)

Yet another Lucy Lacemaker drawing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 4, 2018)

Fubuki from OPM (edit)



Was flipping the full pic around and viewing it in full screen and this particular section looked great, so I went with it. 


*Spoiler*: _Full pic_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 4, 2018)

Angel OC: Malice


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 6, 2018)

Things I color on me laptop seem to come out a wee bit differently on other devices. Anyways, drawing someone stretch like this makes me want to draw the figure shooting a basketball. I resisted the urge, this time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (May 6, 2018)

I kinda wanna draw some figure poses and see what you guys turn it into if anyone is down. That or the other way around.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Xel (May 6, 2018)

Robo said:


> I kinda wanna draw some figure poses and see what you guys turn it into if anyone is down. That or the other way around.



Do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)

Your sig is beautiful man.

source?  o.o


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 7, 2018)

@RemChu


That reminds me,
I've got a folder of flippy spinny gymnastic pics for pose/gesture practice on my pc
I've mostly been digging into the basketball folder since I got back into it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (May 7, 2018)

Been drawing this with my art tablet for the last three hours. Was inspired by the architecture in a  game I recently played. It's rough but felt like drawing for once. Obviously work in progress and needs some work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Magic (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 7, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> I like drawing female bodies. Male, not so much


It's a bitch mate but we'll get through it


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


>


?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Sierra117 (May 7, 2018)

2 dudes fighting. kinda awkward how his hands are situated through his shirt instead of gripping under it, but meh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 8, 2018)

Robo said:


> 2 dudes fighting. kinda awkward how his hands are situated through his shirt instead of gripping under it, but meh.


You have foreshortening skills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (May 8, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> You have foreshortening skills



I started a light drawing of Haku laying on the ground after he was killed, and I'd say I drew the head pretty well in that way. Maybe I'll find the time to finish it in the next few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 8, 2018)

Robo said:


> I started a light drawing of Haku laying on the ground after he was killed, and I'd say I drew the head pretty well in that way. Maybe I'll find the time to finish it in the next few days.


I loved the Haku arc.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Jouninja (May 9, 2018)

Flats set.


Did anybody play the game I made of these characters?



I only managed to put 2 playable characters since gamedev, to put it simply, is super hard and time consuming. Making art is a straightforward process if you got all the steps down until it's like breathing, but making a game is like navigating a maze with bombs here and there, and having to defuse them to get to the next part.

Anyways, that pic I drew, is the full playable roster if I had the time and resources to add the other characters.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Xel (May 9, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> Flats set.
> 
> 
> Did anybody play the game I made of these characters?
> ...



That is cool, were you making the game alone?

OT: well I drew this



Yeah I know, I'm sorry, but I can't stop drawing Fuu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 9, 2018)

Practicing on my action/dynamic poses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 10, 2018)

@Xel'lotath Not entirely, the music wasn't made by me, as well as he sounds, but all graphics, 2D and 3D, where made by me. I used a game engine of course, rather than programming from scratch in something like C++ or Javascript. Game engine just makes it faster to make, but still difficult.

Here's a banner I made for the game, using the 3D models of the characters.


----------



## Xel (May 10, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> @Xel'lotath Not entirely, the music wasn't made by me, as well as he sounds, but all graphics, 2D and 3D, where made by me. I used a game engine of course, rather than programming from scratch in something like C++ or Javascript. Game engine just makes it faster to make, but still difficult.
> 
> Here's a banner I made for the game, using the 3D models of the characters.



I see  Perhaps you could get more people to help you? I wish I could or knew anyone who could help. I get sentimental towards indie game developers


----------



## Jouninja (May 10, 2018)

@Xel'lotath True, it is hard to find good help, as well as people you can trust. Thanks for the sentiment, I've been making games on the side since 2013.

My first good game was Rayburst, and although the illustrations I made for the game where decent, the sprites themselves weren't as good(which is why I went the 3D route for all future games), and the gameplay wasn't as smooth as Nighty Knight's. It only ever had a google play release, since iOS was a nightmare for me at the time(especially since you need a mac to make an iOS app.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 10, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> @Xel'lotath True, it is hard to find good help, as well as people you can trust. Thanks for the sentiment, I've been making games on the side since 2013.
> 
> My first good game was Rayburst, and although the illustrations I made for the game where decent, the sprites themselves weren't as good(which is why I went the 3D route for all future games), and the gameplay wasn't as smooth as Nighty Knight's. It only ever had a google play release, since iOS was a nightmare for me at the time(especially since you need a mac to make an iOS app.)


Seems cool


----------



## Babby (May 11, 2018)

Work in progress.

Taloc's boss room from Uldir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 12, 2018)

@Claudio Swiss Thanks, here is the link if you want to play it, but Nighty Knight is definitely the better game for having smooth controls and better graphics.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tapion (May 16, 2018)

@tomdixonstudio   <---follow me whoever cares to. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Babby (May 17, 2018)

I don't remember if I posted this or not, but one of my creations for class.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (May 18, 2018)

Practice environment.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2018)

clothed drawings , some mistakes but yeah had fun with it. joan de arc girl was a difficult pose messed up the leg. didnt do underdrawing for body. ~_~

girl with mask uhhh hand is too small, focused on her ass too much? LOL









*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (May 19, 2018)

I went to a convention today and there was a Naruto booth, and they had various activities including "drawing with Sai". In practice though it was just random people drawing whatever they wanted, and of course I drew a sketch of Fuu  I did it super fast while freaking out about the situation in general so it is pretty shit



But keep in mind that I was doing it in plain sight of a bunch of Naruto fans and cosplayers so it's the feeling that matters  Also, I found out that it's awkward for me to use a pencil after drawing with the tablet for so long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Loni (May 20, 2018)

This is looking so much better.  Good stuff.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 20, 2018)

Loni said:


> This is looking so much better.  Good stuff.


Thanks also u rated it optimistic


----------



## Loni (May 21, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Thanks also u rated it optimistic


I'm having feeling optimistic about the direction your art is going in.  Someone critiqued something and you fixed it... that my friend is the fastest way to improvement.

Edit: Meaning, I am optimistic that you will be super awesome, some time in the near future.  Not that you have false optimism about your art.  I hope this doesn't come off like an insult, I think your art is progressing CS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Sierra117 (May 21, 2018)

Babby said:


> Work in progress.
> 
> Taloc's boss room from Uldir.



I play some wow myself. Started some lineart for a friend's character earlier today


----------



## Sierra117 (May 22, 2018)

Final

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (May 24, 2018)

A newly knighted female warrior and another drawing of her 10 years later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bontakun (May 25, 2018)

Robo said:


> Final


That's a badas beard 


Hey looking good. Your proportions are better now!

Next up: Drapery. As in, the way clothes drape around the human form. Basically clothes bulge against sharp parts like knees and boobs, and form a a circle of wrinkles around this bulge.




Suppose you were drawing a girl, and lo and behold her breasts kind of bulge out from her body. Who'd imagine they do that?

*Spoiler*: _nudity_ 










But you don't want your kawaii waifu to get cold so you give her a shirt. About a size too small for her unfortunately for her. Good thing for us is, we can see the material really pull around her breasts now.


The crotch area is a little harder. If your character has pants, the cloth pulls in and back towards the butt.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Xel (May 25, 2018)

tfw you should be sleeping but you doodle kid Fuu with a fish instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (May 25, 2018)

Just a quick sketch of a track star putting her skills to use to jump and reach for something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (May 26, 2018)

Made a GIF. Had to reduce it drastically to fit the avatar size limits, so I'd like to share the full version.

​@Kuzehiko the number 1 Luka fan, what do you think?

Gonna make a Luka Luka Night Fever one eventually. This one is Meiko's dance originally. But Luka makes a damned fine femme fatale too

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 26, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Made a GIF. Had to reduce it drastically to fit the avatar size limits, so I'd like to share the full version.
> 
> ​@Kuzehiko the number 1 Luka fan, what do you think?
> 
> Gonna make a Luka Luka Night Fever one eventually. This one is Meiko's dance originally. But Luka makes a damned fine femme fatale too


She looks wonderful, her long hair is just amazing, I love it.

Luka improved it and she does it much better than Meiko. It can't be helped, Luka is a Goddess.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (May 27, 2018)

Poses are tough

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Xel (May 27, 2018)

So I found some new Akame ga Kill fans to talk to (surprisingly) and drew this real quick, this is a very minor meme of sorts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (May 29, 2018)

Another Akame ga Kill character but with a steampunk-ish redesign

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 2, 2018)

After procrastinating and such, finally got this done. Pretty happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 2, 2018)

Wow this is really impressive. Major props 



Robo said:


> After procrastinating and such, finally got this done. Pretty happy with it.



And this is amazing! You've captured Kishimoto's style very well. I can hardly tell it's fanart

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 4, 2018)

quick doodle. Crossover of Menchi (HxH) and Anko (Naruto) 

Might do a finalized version. If so I might change it up a bit.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 4, 2018)

Drew the Hybrid Kings 
Gohan and F.trunks


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 9, 2018)

Line art and color practice. Doing these made me realize how awful my line control is with a tablet compared to traditional media. They're just so damned wobbly!


----------



## Xel (Jun 9, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Line art and color practice. Doing these made me realize how awful my line control is with a tablet compared to traditional media. They're just so damned wobbly!



Now imagine that your hands are also shaky and you have no elbow support and that would be how I have to draw 

Though, it gets better with better tablets.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 10, 2018)

Xel said:


> Now imagine that your hands are also shaky and you have no elbow support and that would be how I have to draw
> 
> Though, it gets better with better tablets.



I don't have elbow support. I have my tablet on a keyboard tray and my arm is just floating. Maybe that's the problem.

But supposedly you're supposed to draw with broad strokes anyway.


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 10, 2018)

I typically take a photo of a hand drawing then upload it to PS. Then I'll make a layer over than and fill it with white. Then make the upper layer about 80-85% opacity. I'll then make a 3rd layer and draw on that and make refinements. Here's a quick halfassed drawing for example. 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Jun 10, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I don't have elbow support. I have my tablet on a keyboard tray and my arm is just floating. Maybe that's the problem.
> 
> But supposedly you're supposed to draw with broad strokes anyway.



I usually do messy lineart (as you can see) and depending on how much time and motivation I have I clean it up less or more.



Robo said:


> I typically take a photo of a hand drawing then upload it to PS. Then I'll make a layer over than and fill it with white. Then make the upper layer about 80-85% opacity. I'll then make a 3rd layer and draw on that and make refinements. Here's a quick halfassed drawing for example.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I used to draw digitally over my hand-drawn pics in the past. Nowadays I got so used to drawing everything digitally that I find dealing with paper to be inconvenient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cthei13 (Jun 10, 2018)

I suppose i'll finally add to this thread for the first time with some of my artworks.

*Naruto:* 
*Genos:* 
*Kaneki:* 
*Death Note:* 
*Gohan:* 
*Fairy Tail: **
Free! Iwatobi Swim Club:* 
*Boruto:* 
*Eureka Seven: *
*Food Wars: *
*Kid Goku: * 
*Haikyuu!!:* 
*Sword Art Online:* 
*Bjorn from Vikings:* 
*Full Metal Panic!* 
*Attack On Titan:* 
*The Walking Dead Video Game Series:* 
*Kingdom Hearts:* 
*Spider - Man:*

Reactions: Art Pimp 2


----------



## Xel (Jun 10, 2018)

Also I hope that once I'm done renovating my room I'll finally have a desk and elbow support


----------



## Gin (Jun 10, 2018)

getting back into digital painting, plan is to take it more seriously 

obv still need work in some areas

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 10, 2018)

Drew me a Valkyrie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 11, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> @Bontakun Thanks! I hope to someday make a sequential story with human characters, but only if I achieve drawing a style similar to Bleach. With my current toon style, it's more suited to doing story mode in a game.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on improving. Would it be effective to use a poseable wooden model for training? Well, I guess it will be a while anyway before I can train in that, since I'll be working tons in video editing/graphic design for the foreseeable future.  I won't have much time to acquire new skills until then. But I'll remember this.



I have a wooden dummy, but I rarely use it. I usually end up image searching for a model in a similar pose to what I want instead.

But either way would work.

The dummy is good for extreme foreshortening exercises.



Loni said:


> For digital painting, CS6 is still pretty good.  If you can afford to pay monthly for CC then go for it but it shouldn't really matter because its the artist that causes the art to be good, not the tools.





Robo said:


> Really appreciate the input. I'm confident I will improve, and I'm also confident I will learn animation. But as for now, I'll probably work on less detailed frames and key frames for animating. Spending tons of effort with a mouse in animating sounds like a waste of time.



A lot of digital painters go for Paint Tool Sai instead of Photoshop. If you are going to be doing a lot of drawing and painting, it's probably a more appropriate tool than subscribing to Photoshop, which is for image manipulation and happens to be able to be used for drawing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## poutanko (Jun 11, 2018)

I've seen a lot of arts done in Photoshop and look as good as the ones done in SAI (I use SAI because of preference, my friends use PS)


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> I've seen a lot of arts done in Photoshop and look as good as the ones done in SAI (I use SAI because of preference, my friends use PS)


Hmm in that case it's down to whether or not you want to pay extra and have all the image manipulation functions that Photoshop offers. I use them a lot, so if I had to switch from my CS6 to something newer, I'd probably go for Photoshop still.

Thanks for the info!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Xel (Jun 11, 2018)

I use Pixelmator  It's good, my drawings don't really give it justice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cthei13 (Jun 12, 2018)

Drew a Great White shark a while back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 12, 2018)

Not finished yet. Thinking about adding Tenten, Hinata, or Temari. Which one? Or does anyone have suggestions? I'm thinking maybe a male character but not sure.



edit: I decided to just draw multiple. Might have some in the background, too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 13, 2018)

Slowly but surely...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 14, 2018)

anime style hair practice (too lazy to draw a face)





process for those interested

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _archer_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Jun 15, 2018)

lineart of araragi, gonna try and color the whole thing today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

Just some sketches I did today.  The last one is supposed to be Arya Stark of Winterfell (GoT).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 16, 2018)

Android 21 sketch


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 16, 2018)

with a tail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2018)

@Robo you draw better than Boruto mangaka ;-)

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks!

I'm not a huge fan of his artwork being "Naruto", I do think it's pretty good if it were for his own manga series. But his character designs don't really mesh well with the style everyone is used to, and would make difficult reference material for animators when it's to be translated to the anime. Especially when it comes to having to replace the clothing of characters like Sarada to be more appropriate for her age. His drawings with character proportions and poses tend to be a bit  sometimes...

But I do value his work ethic. Though it's nothing compared to Kishi who pumped out chapters weekly, it's fair to say drawing a whole manga chapter (after writing out the story) can be tedious, even when done monthly. I have no doubt he can draw the way I do, especially when he's been  at some points (more so now then when he first started the Boruto series). But he's very inconsistent. I will say that he pushes his limits when it comes to character angles and poses, and I can tell he's really trying to . But I wonder constantly why he chooses to draw certain characters and designs the way he does (especially with hair and eye detail). Is he trying to be different? I think that's admirable, but not necessary in this regard. Especially when picking up a series so many people hold dear to them.

But who knows, maybe Kishi told him to draw in his own style. If I were kishi, I'd probably feel indifferent about someone copying the way I draw. But for me personally, the state of the series and the fanbase' perception of it is more important. I'm kinda wondering if the bigwig business guys for the franchise will ever step in and force change.

I personally wish for Ikemoto to adapt rather than be ousted. I don't wish failure on anyone. But that's just me. Bare in mind, he is better than me in many regards...

-Proven ability to come up with a story (no matter how good it may be)
-Proven ability to draw out a manga and stick to schedule (no matter how good it may be; he also likely drew all the background art which is a tremendous undertaking)
-Proven ability to color in a manga-like fashion (I'd say his coloring skills are impressive)
-Better at drawing hands than me
-years of experience in working with mangaka
-is actually Japanese so he could name characters, places, abilities, etc much easier than me.
-experienced in traditional mangaka utensils 

I would have to overcome all of those hurdles. Some of which I wouldn't doubt myself if I was given time to train and was eventually paid to do it. Plus I would probably feel dedicated enough to take it on if it was my job. But the language barrier would be and issue and I'd feel uncomfortable naming new characters and abilities. The truth is, while my art is resembling of the original style, it is still only fan-art level since it's not shown to be dynamic in character interaction and story. And that would be my greatest hurdle.

Reason I say most of this is that I plan on eventually undertaking a doujinshi. I've already written a couple iterations of what the first few scenes should be, but I'm pretty picky and I'm not sure if I'm satisfied with the beginning yet. First impressions are important  Might even make it a seinen or hardcore shonen

In the end I try not to pay too much attention to the new series since it doesn't really interest me. From time to time I'll maybe watch a quick vid or skim through a chapter to see where it's headed. But to this day I do not consider the story developed by Ikemoto and changes to the world to be canon. Hell, I even consider rejecting the whole "Otsutski clan" stuff that Kishi wrote from time to time just because it killed the whole mystery of the series. Once a god of any story reveals itself, I think it kills the wonder. I was content with the series staying more grounded in ninja action and less 'godlike'.

Whew sorry for the long reply. Seems a bit overkill. Just felt I should unload this somewhere. And it kinda would just get burried on reddit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## cthei13 (Jun 19, 2018)

An old Skull and Snake drawing a 2-3 years ago inspired by the Death Eater mark from Harry Potter.


----------



## cthei13 (Jun 19, 2018)

Octo stop watch..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cthei13 (Jun 19, 2018)

I really like the movies Alien VS Predator so I did this Xeno awhile back.. should do another Xeno drawing soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 19, 2018)

Afternoon digital sketches.


Picked up skating....so expect skater drawings...>_>

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 20, 2018)

Did an art trade recently

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 20, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Did an art trade recently


Oh yes! Love the improvements you have made in recent drawings!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 20, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Oh yes! Love the improvements you have made in recent drawings!


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 21, 2018)

Some Battle Panels. Practicing action

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 21, 2018)

Robo said:


> Some Battle Panels. Practicing action


Not bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 21, 2018)

Drew Tats and Fubuki, and  I was digging it.
Then I tried going over it with a dipping pen . . . .
It started out smoothly at the very least . . . . 





Will try to finish inking and white out the blots later, but man, what a bummer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 21, 2018)

I really need to find myself a good pen. Day after day I value drawing by hand more and more. There are expressions and details I don’t think I could pull off if I were to do it on computer


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm still not used to it, but the dipping pen was a bit more compliant this time. I just used Gimp to edit out the more apparent bleeds and blots. They're still there on the paper. Gonna bust out the color pencils and try to color it like that, then I'll gimp it up again to blend the stuff digitally.



Robo said:


> I really need to find myself a good pen. Day after day I value drawing by hand more and more. There are expressions and details I don’t think I could pull off if I were to do it on computer



Yeah, it always feels good to just flip open a notebook and just go to town.

But yeah, Sakura pens are pretty reliable. Copic Multiliner pens are a bit more expensive, but they feel like they last longer. That and the brush pens are a blast to use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2018)

There you go, very nice. Good job on making the outline of the hand closest to the viewer thicker. Nice line weight

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Jun 22, 2018)

Shino Inuzuka at eighteen years old from Hakkenden: Eight Dogs of the East. 

Done in twentyish minutes, for someone that I know. Traditional art with just 2B, 4B and 6B pencils.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jun 22, 2018)

A sketch from Art of the Month flowers topic that I decided to finish up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 22, 2018)

My tablet is being all somehow and weird again, so no blending at the moment.  
Still, feel good about it so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jun 22, 2018)

Some pencil sketches.  Have a great weekend guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 23, 2018)

drawn by @Trinity , colored by me

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 23, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> drawn by @Trinity , colored by me


A collaboration, wow!  You two did an excellent job on this.  It is nice to work with friends.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 24, 2018)

Trying some colors and filters

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 25, 2018)

Sun Dynamo sketch

In space and Colorized

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2018)

@Claudio Swiss
Are you a fan of Toriyama and emulating his style?

I recommend playing with the basic shapes you use more and how you build the characters. I see a lot of connecting C curves arms and legs. Kind of makes it a little uninteresting if all the line is the same. You can see he varies and has angles.  Also the anatomy of a male character should not be the same as your females and make the waist a little uh wider and squarish for your males.

Very good for stuff from your imagination.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 25, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @Claudio Swiss
> Are you a fan of Toriyama and emulating his style?
> 
> I recommend playing with the basic shapes you use more and how you build the characters. I see a lot of connecting C curves arms and legs. Kind of makes it a little uninteresting if all the line is the same. You can see he caries and has angles  Also the anatomy of a male character should not be the same as your females and make the waist a little uh wider and squarish for your males.
> ...


Yeah I am a fan his styles is one of my favorites due to how simple yet creative it is 
I'm trying to make my own a bit like that


----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Yeah I am a fan his styles is one of my favorites due to how simple yet creative it is
> I'm trying to make my own a bit like that



I mean his stuff is kinda simple but there is still uh some core like uh anatomy stuff going on you know?
If you like very simplified look this dude Cory Walker is good at it, yet there is still landmarks and info there.





(Does this kinda look like what you are aiming for? )

Though some of my teachers hate this type of minimalist design approach to characters. I think it looks lovely though. 

Like he does this out of like style choice and fun.
If he was asked to draw more realistic etc. He is capable of doing just that.
You are drawing everyday so you should steadily improve, keep up the pace!


if you want simple free tips from a marvel book here is a link ; )
the Wall Street Journal reported


----------



## Magic (Jun 25, 2018)

Like your space hero dude add lines to indicate muscles on his torso and arms, and legs. Or vary the outside shape a bit like in the above superman. 

Like uh too many C- curves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jun 29, 2018)

@Claudio Swiss , try drawing some figures from reference images to practice, that helped me move along with poses and proportions.  I still have issues but I've moved quite far from where I started.  As long as you're always learning and having fun, art can be really worthwhile.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> My tablet is being all somehow and weird again, so no blending at the moment.
> Still, feel good about it so far.


This is pretty amazing.  It looks traditional, how did you make it?


Underworld Broker said:


> Trying some colors and filters


That's a great painting you have there, I just wish you could show us a bigger image so we could appreciate the details.



Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> drawn by @Trinity , colored by me


Again, I say this is pretty wicked.

Here is a collab I did with Kanga in September of 2015.  Sort of a "flashback Friday:"

I sketched/painted the background and , @Kanga did the drawing/painting of the figures and color correction and editing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 29, 2018)

Loni said:


> @Claudio Swiss , try drawing some figures from reference images to practice, that helped me move along with poses and proportions.  I still have issues but I've moved quite far from where I started.  As long as you're always learning and having fun, art can be really worthwhile.


While thank u I'm always trying to branch out into using different posts


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 30, 2018)

Loni said:


> That's a great painting you have there, I just wish you could show us a bigger image so we could appreciate the details.



I'll try to make a bigger one next time, I usually draw small stuff


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 30, 2018)

Awesome, yes! Please try different angles and poses like this (and others), and not just poses that standing straight up right facing the viewer completely.

I have to commend you when it comes to consistency in drawing facial structure and the simplistic design of the face. It would just bother me when I saw that all you drew were poses that looked more like frontal views for the sake of establishing what a character looks like rather than complimenting the action or setting they are in. It's like throwing concept art of characters on a page in which they should have more dynamic interaction and be facing each-other.

I think you have a lot of potential.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 30, 2018)

Robo said:


> Awesome, yes! Please try different angles and poses like this (and others), and *not just poses that standing straight up right facing the viewer completely.*
> 
> I have to commend you when it comes to consistency in drawing facial structure and the simplistic design of the face. It would just bother me when I saw that all you drew were poses that looked more like frontal views for the sake of establishing what a character looks like rather than complimenting the action or setting they are in. It's like throwing concept art of characters on a page in which they should have more dynamic interaction and be facing each-other.
> 
> I think you have a lot of potential.


that I've been trying to move outta lately trying to search new poses to the put the I draw into 
Most of the time I draw my characters full body to get a good idea of what poses I can put them through


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 30, 2018)

Loni said:


> This is pretty amazing. It looks traditional, how did you make it?



Thankee. I went with a gray marker for the suits and Fubuki's hair (Light green for Tats's hair). Then various colored pencils over the top of them and for the skin. Colored around the highlights. I did it with the intention to finish it by blending it all digitally after the scan, but my tablet is still being funky. So it remains as is.


----------



## cthei13 (Jun 30, 2018)

My drawing is coming along slowly but surely... Finally had enough money to spare to get a new line art pen. Who knows when i’ll be able to colour it with new Copics though as I don't have the colours to colour it at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanga (Jun 30, 2018)

Sketchbook drawings. Refs used from pinterest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 1, 2018)

*THEME OF THE WEEK HAS STARTED*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Jul 1, 2018)

Polishing in PS and might do some corrections and alterations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 1, 2018)

Tablet works again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 1, 2018)

tried something a little more elaborate, would appreciate feedback

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (Jul 1, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> tried something a little more elaborate, would appreciate feedback



That looks really really good. But I think you should work on the face. Her face looks a bit strange.


----------



## Gin (Jul 1, 2018)

Robo said:


> That looks really really good. But I think you should work on the face. Her face looks a bit strange.


ty dude, and mind being a bit more specific? i've rarely drawn faces in profile so not as confident i guess : (


----------



## Sierra117 (Jul 1, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> ty dude, and mind being a bit more specific? i've rarely drawn faces in profile so not as confident i guess : (



I think that it seems a bit too long atm. The eyebrow also doesn't have much shape to it. Normally the brow sorta has a sharp curve and appears thicker when closer to the edge of a face in a profile view. The eye is tricky but I think that maybe it's also kinda too long towards the back of her head. And on the contrary, I think the mouth could be a bit longer.

It's hard to speculate based on the hair, but did you try and draw the shape of the whole head? Or did you draw the shape of the face and then the hair?

I'll try and draw a few examples as to what I mean, but even I could be corrected if anyone here has something more insightful.

Btw the colors on this drawing are beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 1, 2018)

Robo said:


> I think that it seems a bit too long atm. The eyebrow also doesn't have much shape to it. Normally the brow sorta has a sharp curve and appears thicker when closer to the edge of a face in a profile view. The eye is tricky but I think that maybe it's also kinda too long towards the back of her head. And on the contrary, I think the mouth could be a bit longer.
> 
> It's hard to speculate based on the hair, but did you try and draw the shape of the whole head? Or did you draw the shape of the face and then the hair?
> 
> ...


ty again

and yeah i agree about both the eye and the mouth, like i said i'm less experienced with some views of the face than others, usually find myself drawing 3/4 view, plus i wasn't trying to draw any specific character so i made most stuff up on the fly

anyway appreciate the feedback


----------



## Sierra117 (Jul 1, 2018)

@Senjougahara Hitagi 
Pardon my horrific job drawing lipstick lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sierra117 (Jul 2, 2018)

Progress

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 2, 2018)

Robo said:


> @Senjougahara Hitagi
> Pardon my horrific job drawing lipstick lol


That's about right. It's the space between the ear and the eye. And the curve of the forehead, too. Without that the head looks "too long" like you said. 

You can't see the eyebrow scrunch down that much though because that part has been foreshortened to the front of the face.


----------



## Xel (Jul 2, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> tried something a little more elaborate, would appreciate feedback



I believe her wrist is a bit too thick, and her thumb should be at a different angle


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 2, 2018)

Xel said:


> I believe her wrist is a bit too thick, and her thumb should be at a different angle


No fat-wrist-shaming


----------



## Xel (Jul 2, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> No fat-wrist-shaming



I didn't say it was fat. It just lacks definition


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 2, 2018)

Xel said:


> I didn't say it was fat. It just lacks definition



Oh now it's "lacks definition" huh? 

Some people have hormonal imbalance, ever considered that? They don't need the constant reminder that their wrists "lack definition"


----------



## Xel (Jul 2, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Oh now it's "lacks definition" huh?
> 
> Some people have hormonal imbalance, ever considered that? They don't need the constant reminder that their wrists "lack definition"



 I know you don't like it when I criticize anatomy but this person specifically asked for it.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 2, 2018)

Xel said:


> I know you don't like it when I criticize anatomy but this person specifically asked for it.



I almost thought you were serious. You win this round


----------



## Xel (Jul 2, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I almost thought you were serious. You win this round



I'm almost always half-serious  It doesn't translate well through the internet


----------



## Magic (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Loni (Jul 2, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> tried something a little more elaborate, would appreciate feedback


I really like the painting and color scheme.  

The painting of the figure needs to be painted in a way that really drives home the point of a 3D form with 2D techniques.  

The hair looks 3D and so does the cloth and crystal she's holding.  The face will come with practice but painting to make the figure 3D should be addressed ASAP.


----------



## Loni (Jul 2, 2018)

What program are you using?  What tablet too?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 3, 2018)

@Loni - MyPaint and an oldish Wacom Intuos, with some slight touch ups and cropping in Gimp.

I've attempted to switch over to Krita a few times - it's like, way more robust with a way more complex brush engine. But, tryin to learn a new set of shortcuts is kind of a block, and MyPaint's quick rotate/flip/vary opacity+size/eraser shortcuts are ingrained into my fingers, so I keep crawling back every time.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 3, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> @Loni - MyPaint and an oldish Wacom Intuos, with some slight touch ups and cropping in Gimp.
> 
> I've attempted to switch over to Krita a few times - it's like, way more robust with a way more complex brush engine. But, tryin to learn a new set of shortcuts is kind of a block, and MyPaint's quick rotate/flip/vary opacity+size/eraser shortcuts are ingrained into my fingers, so I keep crawling back every time.



Oh I never rotate the canvas. Is it something everyone should be doing? 

I'm just learning to pivot from the shoulder instead of from the wrist right now. It makes a lot of difference!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 3, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Oh I never rotate the canvas. Is it something everyone should be doing?
> 
> I'm just learning to pivot from the shoulder instead of from the wrist right now. It makes a lot of difference!



I dunno about actual real life canvas, but on paper and in digital, I usually always turn the thing I'm working on - not a lot, just a little here and there, just in order to strike a line at my most comfortable angle of attack. I don't do it too often, and I don't know if it's something everyone should do or not, but it feels natural to do. 

Hmmm . . .. . .

Ah, yeah, Murata does it too:


Don't mind the song


----------



## Babby (Jul 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jul 4, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> @Loni - MyPaint and an oldish Wacom Intuos, with some slight touch ups and cropping in Gimp.
> 
> I've attempted to switch over to Krita a few times - it's like, way more robust with a way more complex brush engine. But, tryin to learn a new set of shortcuts is kind of a block, and MyPaint's quick rotate/flip/vary opacity+size/eraser shortcuts are ingrained into my fingers, so I keep crawling back every time.


That's interesting, you  should practice Krita every once in a while... I've seen some amazing art made in it.  Have you tried Medibang?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 4, 2018)

@Bontakun  - so for Theme of the Week, do we just post our pieces in that thread along with them tags?



Loni said:


> That's interesting, you  should practice Krita every once in a while... I've seen some amazing art made in it.  Have you tried Medibang?



Yeah, will keep trying to break that Krita wall. 
Haven't ever heard of Medibang before, but it looks pretty slick.  I'll definitely have a go at it here soon.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 4, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> @Bontakun  - so for Theme of the Week, do we just post our pieces in that thread along with them tags?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better post it here. That thread's for questions and announcements


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 4, 2018)

Your pencil faces are as good as your color ones! Like the variety in facial structure. 

As for the Avian, you seem to be using wolf leg proportions i.e. short metatarsals. Maybe you should use ostrich or eagle proportions i.e. short femur?


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Your pencil faces are as good as your color ones! Like the variety in facial structure.
> 
> As for the Avian, you seem to be using wolf leg proportions i.e. short metatarsals. Maybe you should use ostrich or eagle proportions i.e. short femur?


Oi you're an animal lover too?


----------



## Kanga (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah, Bontakun, you're right.

I was being lazy and didn't use a ref for the character, lol. Now that I look at some images, it's completely off.
Good thing it's a sketch...


----------



## Yin (Jul 5, 2018)

Theme: Bonds 
Tittle: Sarada Rises. @Bontakun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 5, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Oi you're an animal lover too?



I think animals are fascinating 
Especially predators 



Loli said:


> Theme: Bonds
> Tittle: Sarada Rises. @Bontakun



Creative layout


----------



## Yin (Jul 5, 2018)

Glad I found the right place to place my fanart hihi.
Ps: I wish I had coloring pencils.
:blu

@Ashi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yin (Jul 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I think animals are fascinating
> Especially predators
> 
> 
> ...


I need to buy special rulers cause I drew it without em eehee, I'm still clumsy nyah.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 6, 2018)

Looking good 

The neck should be proportional to the body in chibi characters. Just saiyan.




You can see from the picture that the neck gets smaller as the body does. This is necessary so the character looks childlike instead of dwarflike.

This is always true especially when... wait...

Oh shit! What happened?!


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yin (Jul 8, 2018)

@Pandamonium will never know the things I fantasize about her or Rinoa hihi..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Jul 8, 2018)

Had a bumpy ride on the bus today though I didn't let that stop me from drawing Usami Mimi eehee.
Ps: Please forgive the shook up sketch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jul 8, 2018)

Loli said:


> @Pandamonium will never know the things I fantasize about her or Rinoa hihi..



You're pretty good


----------



## Yin (Jul 8, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> You're pretty good


I need to buy special rulers to even up eyes and what not eehee. Domo arigato!


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 9, 2018)

what marker thing are you using?  is it one of those bamboo ink things or is it a literal ink pen


----------



## Yin (Jul 9, 2018)

Trinity said:


> what marker thing are you using?  is it one of those bamboo ink things or is it a literal ink pen


I wish I had a bamboo ink pen, just a sharpie eehee.
:steph


----------



## Magic (Jul 10, 2018)

Loli said:


> I wish I had a bamboo ink pen, just a sharpie eehee.
> :steph



I have this lol, just buy it on amazon. I can tell you are using sharpie lol ;p

Mmmmm, get thick brush stroke pen since you like to color in with your ink. The drawing you made 2 up is very nice. Nice American edgey style.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 10, 2018)

recently finished billy bat and it was great so i drew my favourite bat and billy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Jul 10, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I have this lol, just buy it on amazon. I can tell you are using sharpie lol ;p
> 
> Mmmmm, get thick brush stroke pen since you like to color in with your ink. The drawing you made 2 up is very nice. Nice American edgey style.


I have a two sided sharpie for that yet I'd still like a bamboo ink pen for those sharp edges. Domo!


----------



## Yin (Jul 10, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> recently finished billy bat and it was great so i drew my favourite bat and billy


My art teacher never let me draw like that, he'd tell me to have a center / focal point, to make sure I filled in every corner of my paper with something, and always use shading tactics on everything if I was drawing in black and white.
Ps: I just wanted to draw lolita's but he would of kicked me out. Glad you follow your passion.
:izuna


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 10, 2018)

Greyscale practise of Scenery, Bayek and his eagle Senu from Assassin's Creed Origins. 
Also entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / bonds



It's not completely done, but gotta submit entry already

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Jul 11, 2018)

Final

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Jul 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Greyscale practise of Scenery, Bayek and his eagle Senu from Assassin's Creed Origins.
> Also entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / bonds
> 
> 
> ...



Senu is so cute  I'm gonna miss her. I know you get an eagle in Odyssey too but I bet it'll feel like a knock-off (from what I've seen, a lot of animations are the same).


----------



## Xel (Jul 12, 2018)

Pencilfuckery because my room is under renovations and I have no desk to do digital art on right now



This is from random doodling so this pic doesn't really have a meaning/direction . But I suppose it suits the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 12, 2018)

We had an Obito-sketching session.

@Bubs
@Kharixi
@Fusion
@Xel
@Bontakun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Jul 12, 2018)

Lemme add that I also drew Fuu after the Obito doodling session

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 12, 2018)

Grayscale sketch and some quick colors to test out some tablet settings.  Click on the long one for a larger view.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jul 12, 2018)

Not especially pleased with how this turned out but thought you guys might like to see it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 13, 2018)

Today's sketches, I went with some anime characters and other stuff too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Jul 15, 2018)

By @Fusion 's request, Godzilla hugging the Stay Puft man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (Jul 15, 2018)

WIP



WIP as of 7/17

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 17, 2018)

Small greyscale practice and entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  / black and white


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 17, 2018)

Main character OC Mael

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Jul 18, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> We had an Obito-sketching session.
> 
> @Bubs
> @Kharixi
> ...


I wanted to draw him too, hmm matter fact I might soon.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 18, 2018)

Loli said:


> I wanted to draw him too, hmm matter fact I might soon.



All aboard the Obito re-hype train!


----------



## Yin (Jul 18, 2018)

@Underworld Broker I really need a bamboo ink pen.
Ps: Had to scan my drawing at a local Internet Shop cause my printer got busted and when I got home I noticed the guy that scanned it sucks at scanning full images hence my signature got cut off though you can kinda see it. Gomenasai.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 18, 2018)

Loli said:


> @Underworld Broker I really need a bamboo ink pen.
> Ps: Had to scan my drawing at a local Internet Shop cause my printer got busted and when I got home I noticed the guy that scanned it sucks at scanning full images hence my signature got cut off though you can kinda see it. Gomenasai.



Looks still nice


----------



## Yin (Jul 18, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Looks still nice


Glad ya deem my sketches worthy of your time.
:shuvi


----------



## Yin (Jul 18, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> All aboard the Obito re-hype train!


Rampage Obito.  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 
Ps: Left someone a shoutout eehee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 18, 2018)

Loli said:


> Rampage Obito.  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> Ps: Left someone a shoutout eehee.


It's beautiful 

@Fusion


----------



## NW (Jul 18, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> It's beautiful
> 
> @Fusion


Wat


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 18, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Wat



What do you think? She's good right? Her lines are very confident and natural, and the expression is very lively 

It's Obito so I tagged you too


----------



## NW (Jul 18, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> What do you think? She's good right? Her lines are very confident and natural, and the expression is very lively
> 
> It's Obito so I tagged you too


??? 

Edit: Ohh, it was someone I have on ignore 

Yeah it looks good


----------



## Yin (Jul 18, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> It's beautiful
> 
> @Fusion


Thank you, I avoided drawing blood on it so it wouldn't look too gory hihi..
:shiro


----------



## Xel (Jul 19, 2018)

I doodled Ran again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 19, 2018)

Sketch of a girl in a garden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Jul 19, 2018)

Drew my entry before work hence it's the only free time I had, gomenasai in advance for drawing on a notebook since I lost my art folder that contained my blank pages...eehee. Since Bonta says I should be a cartoon I went ahead and drew myself as Angel from Lilo and Stich for the giggles.
Tittle: LOLI and Stich. [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 19, 2018)

Loli said:


> Drew my entry before work hence it's the only free time I had, gomenasai in advanced for drawing on a notebook since I lost my art folder that contained my blank pages...eehee. Since Bonta says I should be a cartoon I went ahead and drew myself as Angel from Lilo and Stich for the giggles.
> Tittle: LOLI and Stich. [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


That's pretty awesome.  Isn't it fun to draw cartoons though.  I find Stitch's expression to be hilarious.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 19, 2018)

Loli said:


> Drew my entry before work hence it's the only free time I had, gomenasai in advanced for drawing on a notebook since I lost my art folder that contained my blank pages...eehee. Since Bonta says I should be a cartoon I went ahead and drew myself as Angel from Lilo and Stich for the giggles.
> Tittle: LOLI and Stich.


I see this series expanded a lot beyond the original movie 


You're a great cartoon character


----------



## Yin (Jul 20, 2018)

Loni said:


> That's pretty awesome.  Isn't it fun to draw cartoons though.  I find Stitch's expression to be hilarious.


The best part of drawing characters that make ya laugh is that at the end of the day you can picture yourself havin' tons of fun with em in your head.


----------



## Yin (Jul 20, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I see this series expanded a lot beyond the original movie
> 
> 
> You're a great cartoon character


I actually daydreamed I was hanging out with Lilo and we were chuckling together in my imagination. Silly me.

:blu


----------



## Xel (Jul 21, 2018)

@Underworld Broker you inspired me lol, I drew Bayek with Senu because I love that birb



Also [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] because Bayek is a nice guy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yin (Jul 21, 2018)

@Loni Inspired me on how to make up for not having color pencils by using shading tactics in my doodles thank you.
Tittle: :jibril @Pandamonium

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 21, 2018)

Loli said:


> @Loni Inspired me on how to make up for not having color pencils by using shading tactics in my doodles thank you.
> Tittle: :jibril


Extremely. Impressive. Line. Control.


----------



## Yin (Jul 21, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Extremely. Impressive. Line. Control.


I need to buy 2 rulers, a regular one and a semi circle one. Domo.


----------



## Kanga (Jul 21, 2018)

Found this WIP on my laptop from who knows when. Hope to finish this too along with Batgirl.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 22, 2018)

Yay! I got to draw again!



Decided to try a character sheet. If I ever get the time to draw my comic, this will be one of the characters. Haven't come up with a name, but she's your typical combat robot maid who suddenly awakens to her humanity or something for one reason or another. Ah, I forgot to draw her choker.  Also, I might make her dress longer. And I gotta work on her headband thing. 

Goal right now is to do sheets for the other 4-5 characters. Just to be that much better equipped for when I do attempt to tackle their comic.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Yay! I got to draw again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R-robot maid!!!  

The big-bubble retrofuturistic look is cool


----------



## Xel (Jul 22, 2018)

My new ava lol, a reference to my namesake Xel'lotath the goddess of insanity


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 22, 2018)

Drew this today 
My MC OC of there separate story 
Superhero Sun Dynamo and Martial artist Mael

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 22, 2018)

Quick paint of a pencil sketch to test out brushes and paint styles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2018)

Kanga said:


> Found this WIP on my laptop from who knows when. Hope to finish this too along with Batgirl.


Tekken?

nice



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Yay! I got to draw again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dynamic poses per usual, nice brah.



Loni said:


> Quick paint of a pencil sketch to test out brushes and paint styles.


cute


----------



## Sierra117 (Jul 24, 2018)

Like to see you guys progressing! Did this recently. Not perfect, but trying some crazy angles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm 5,000 miles away from my wacom tablet, so all I can do is color old art or sketch on paper. Internet sucks here at the end of the world, so I get like 2 hours every 5 days on average. : I

Anyway, colored an old work of mines, and realized it's technically unpublished, so I'm posting it as a webtoon, it's about 4 to 5 episodes of material before I run out and have to draw vector art or get my tablet back.



My webtoon, Rebel Knight, it's hilarious to me, but the question is, will you find it funny?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 25, 2018)

Character number 2. Also, unnamed at the moment. She's a super rich adventurer, who is also the owner of the robot maid from earlier. Because of certain circumstances, she ends up adventuring in her PJs.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Xel (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes I did it today because I'll work for the rest of the week and won't have any more time but



@Bontakun something like this, right? For the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 25, 2018)

Xel said:


> Yes I did it today because I'll work for the rest of the week and won't have any more time but
> 
> 
> 
> @Bontakun something like this, right? For the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


It's great  

It's... It's Xel'lotath!


----------



## Xel (Jul 25, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> It's... It's Xel'lotath!



I mean... Not really 

I should draw her actual self one day, the main problem is the game's low resolution so it's hard to find quality pics/vids to use for reference.


----------



## Xel (Jul 25, 2018)

Just to finish this off, here's a very rough sketch of human Xel's full body



Also because I'm a huge idiot I already have somewhat of a story behind her being turned into a human  And yes, she can transform her hands and also sprout additional arms (because of her true form). Don't worry though, this is the last of her for now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 25, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> I'm 5,000 miles away from my wacom tablet, so all I can do is color old art or sketch on paper. Internet sucks here at the end of the world, so I get like 2 hours every 5 days on average. : I
> 
> Anyway, colored an old work of mines, and realized it's technically unpublished, so I'm posting it as a webtoon, it's about 4 to 5 episodes of material before I run out and have to draw vector art or get my tablet back.
> 
> ...


Well done on the webcomic!


----------



## Magic (Jul 25, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> I'm 5,000 miles away from my wacom tablet, so all I can do is color old art or sketch on paper. Internet sucks here at the end of the world, so I get like 2 hours every 5 days on average. : I
> 
> Anyway, colored an old work of mines, and realized it's technically unpublished, so I'm posting it as a webtoon, it's about 4 to 5 episodes of material before I run out and have to draw vector art or get my tablet back.
> 
> ...



I skimmed through, without even reading I had to fight back a smile.

Love your character designs, very playful and vibrant.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 25, 2018)

can someone explain to me how theme of the week works


----------



## Xel (Jul 25, 2018)

Trinity said:


> can someone explain to me how theme of the week works



You draw something that fits the theme and tag it.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 25, 2018)

Xel said:


> You draw something that fits the theme and tag it.


is that it or..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 25, 2018)

drawing your waifu a day keeps the doctor away, at least i think that's how that goes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 25, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> drawing your waifu a day keeps the doctor away, at least i think that's how that goes


I'm glad I clicked on this thread. Very nice Pete.

One day I'll steal her from you and mama raikou from dev.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 25, 2018)

Trinity said:


> is that it or..


Yes. Pretty much.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Yin (Jul 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jul 28, 2018)

Drew a sketch of the new Broly!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 29, 2018)

Here's some Carnage and Venom ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Jul 30, 2018)

Drawing inspired by Vagabond

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Jul 30, 2018)

Robo said:


> Drawing inspired by Vagabond


Beautiful drawing, it looks as if you painted it with ink and a brush.  I also really like the contrasting black and off white.


----------



## Yin (Jul 31, 2018)

Drew Diana Cavendish from Little Witch Academia.
:blu  I had too many sweets..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2018)

rough quick study

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 1, 2018)

The Princess character, her real hair color was purplish, rather than red.

Anyways, here is episode 02 of The Rebel Knight:
suppressed

If I wasn't living and working on a boat and seperated from my wacom tablet by 5,000 miles, I probably would have never released this comic from the vaults. O _o

I now understand the One Piece lifestyle now that I've been on a boat for a while. ( >_>)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 1, 2018)

Drew these two in my spare time


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 1, 2018)

current wip, it's too warm out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 1, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> current wip, it's too warm out


Notices bulge OwO

Keep drawing Pete I like it.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 2, 2018)

a sketch of Ino I drew for a friend


----------



## Loni (Aug 2, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> a sketch of Ino I drew for a friend


  Claudio S., man I love your style.  The best part of art is when everyone draws the same thing and everyone gets a different result but there's no wrong answer.  Great work and never stop drawing.


----------



## Magic (Aug 3, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> The Princess character, her real hair color was purplish, rather than red.
> 
> Anyways, here is episode 02 of The Rebel Knight:
> suppressed
> ...



On a boat?  

Navy?
Cruise? 

Pirate


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 3, 2018)

OC: Nikolai The Iron Shepard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Aug 3, 2018)

It's been a while so here is a quick sketch done in Clip Studio Paint.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yin (Aug 4, 2018)

My first time drawing Princess Sofia, would love to hear some feedback!
 @Soca @Rinoa @Pandamonium

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yin (Aug 4, 2018)

Made a fanart crossover from Lilo and Stitch x MLP /  Stitch & Princess Celestia. (Also my first time drawing a character from MLP)
Hope this lightens up your day even more guys!
 @Santi @Nataly


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fav part starts at 1:00

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Aug 4, 2018)

@Yin it looks amazing!


----------



## Yin (Aug 4, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Yin it looks amazing!


I thought of you. Thank you so much!


----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 5, 2018)

Who's this handsome chap?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Tom!


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2018)

I thought that was a pro skater at first, then myspace clicked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 5, 2018)

BHB to @Fiona. Gomenasai in advanced for not celebrating it with ya sooner eeheeh.
Ps: Hope this Fanart of Rukia gave ya a giggle or 2 to lighten up your day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 5, 2018)

Yin said:


> My first time drawing Princess Sofia, would love to hear some feedback!
> @Soca @Rinoa @Pandamonium


I gotta start drawing again


----------



## Yin (Aug 5, 2018)

Soca said:


> I gotta start drawing again


Glad this inspires ya to wanna draw again. Maybe one day you can draw me something pretty please eeheeh.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 5, 2018)

Soca said:


> I gotta start drawing again


You can draw?


----------



## Soca (Aug 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> You can draw?


Mainly in illustrator doing vectors n shit. I do digital art too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> You can draw?


My expression when I found that out.


----------



## Soca (Aug 5, 2018)

Yin said:


> My expression when I found that out.


They were never good so don't even expect anything great lol it's the reason why I switched over to doing it digitally.


----------



## Yin (Aug 5, 2018)

Soca said:


> They were never good so don't even expect anything great lol it's the reason why I switched over to doing it digitally.


I only did digital back when I was being trained to do customer support for 4 months. I got caught doin that and my instructor forgived me only cause he said I was good at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 5, 2018)

Yin said:


> I only did digital back when I was being trained to do customer support for 4 months. I got caught doin that and my instructor forgived me only cause he said I was good at it.


What customer support job has you doing digital art


----------



## Yin (Aug 5, 2018)

Soca said:


> What customer support job has you doing digital art


We were being taught how to use the system and I hacked my way in to be able to do it.
Tell no one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 6, 2018)

@Bontakun 

is there a thread for digital art?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 7, 2018)

yusuke urameshi and future gohan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 7, 2018)

Soca said:


> @Bontakun
> 
> is there a thread for digital art?


No? This thread has digital and traditional art, though. 
Not sure what you’re looking for.


----------



## Xel (Aug 8, 2018)

Ahh I wanted it to be more detailed but I'm feeling like shit right now and the time's running out so yeah @Bontakun [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 8, 2018)

Xel said:


> Ahh I wanted it to be more detailed but I'm feeling like shit right now and the time's running out so yeah @Bontakun [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


Haha. She looks great 

Get better soon. You will. Miku heals all illnesses


----------



## Fiona (Aug 8, 2018)

Yin said:


> BHB to @Fiona. Gomenasai in advanced for not celebrating it with ya sooner eeheeh.
> Ps: Hope this Fanart of Rukia gave ya a giggle or 2 to lighten up your day!



I like it! 


And I love that song so much


----------



## Yin (Aug 8, 2018)

Fiona said:


> I like it!
> 
> 
> And I love that song so much


Thank you! It calms me at times of fright.


----------



## Xel (Aug 8, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Haha. She looks great
> 
> Get better soon. You will. Miku heals all illnesses



Come think of it, this is probably the first time I post colored traditional art in this thread 

Edit: ehh that Goji and Stay Puft had a little color in it too I suppose.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 8, 2018)

Xel said:


> Come think of it, this is probably the first time I post colored traditional art in this thread


You posted your furret-dog creature though in color though


----------



## Xel (Aug 8, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> You posted your furret-dog creature though in color though



Which one?


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 8, 2018)

Xel said:


> Which one?


the one with big floppy ears and a spotted coat. I think it was in color.


----------



## Xel (Aug 8, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> the one with big floppy ears and a spotted coat. I think it was in color.



Oh, the African wild dog one? It was digital.


----------



## Yin (Aug 8, 2018)

Foxy from FNAF! 
[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 
@Ben Grimm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 8, 2018)

Yin said:


> Foxy from FNAF!
> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> @Ben Grimm


Yeah but it's late. You're supposed to do a steampunk now 

I'll count it anyway, but do a steampunk this week!


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2018)

oh shit uh give me an hour i was doing a rock and roll sketch. Actually its done i wont color it.

I'd rather do steampunk


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 







quick 5 min sketch?
[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
[HASHTAG]#old[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Xel (Aug 8, 2018)

I've done a steampunk pic a while ago  Will need to think of something more... different. Would be cool to draw some sort of vehicle but I don't do inanimate objects too well.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 8, 2018)

Xel said:


> I've done a steampunk pic a while ago  Will need to think of something more... different. Would be cool to draw some sort of vehicle but I don't do inanimate objects too well.


practice makes perfect

i should be doing stuff other than human faces myself but it’s unnerving


----------



## Xel (Aug 8, 2018)

Trinity said:


> practice makes perfect
> 
> i should be doing stuff other than human faces myself but it’s unnerving



Yeah but I won't improve much in a week 

I've drawn helicopters, space ships and sail boats before, maybe airplanes too. But I just generally don't find regular vehicles to be very interesting to draw. A fantasy one may be a better idea


----------



## Glued (Aug 8, 2018)

Yin said:


> Foxy from FNAF!
> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> @Ben Grimm



Sweet, that is metal yo.


----------



## Yin (Aug 8, 2018)

Xel said:


> Yeah but I won't improve much in a week
> 
> I've drawn helicopters, space ships and sail boats before, maybe airplanes too. But I just generally don't find regular vehicles to be very interesting to draw. A fantasy one may be a better idea


I drew a viking's ship once, I had fun shadin' it in though it got lost along with my art folder when I moved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Aug 8, 2018)

Yin said:


> I drew a viking's ship once, I had fun shadin' it in though it got lost along with my art folder when I moved.



What are you gonna draw for steampunk?


----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hmm. trying to draw my own manga page. Not really sure what the story is but I thought about taking it on. I feel like I might redo the bottom panel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yin (Aug 8, 2018)

Xel said:


> What are you gonna draw for steampunk?


You mean who?
Mei Hatsume from MHA.


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> On a boat?
> 
> Navy?
> Cruise?
> ...



Think "Deadliest Catch" but not as deadly(but still sort of deadly, a little), and with fish instead of crabs. I never seen the show, but I did meet somebody from that show while in this environment.

Anyways, this is the only thing I've drawn in real life for the past few months:


And I updated the webtoon with another episode.

03: "Play time is Ogre"
heckling their guest of honor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> Think "Deadliest Catch" but not as deadly(but still sort of deadly, a little), and with fish instead of crabs. I never seen the show, but I did meet somebody from that show while in this environment.
> 
> Anyways, this is the only thing I've drawn in real life for the past few months:
> 
> ...



Sounds exciting man! Make some money.

Tried some cell shading. Drift character from fortnite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glued (Aug 8, 2018)

Yin said:


> I drew a viking's ship once, I had fun shadin' it in though it got lost along with my art folder when I moved.



That sounds awesome.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 8, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Yeah but it's late. You're supposed to do a steampunk now
> 
> I'll count it anyway, but do a steampunk this week!


Steampunk?? 
I'll try to finish an old drawing, it fits the theme ~


----------



## Loni (Aug 8, 2018)

Testing out Clip Studio Paint and trying to figure out hair.  The values are to the extreme bright because I forgot to darken the background color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 9, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#tbt[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 9, 2018)

Trinity said:


> practice makes perfect
> 
> i should be doing stuff other than human faces myself but it’s unnerving





Xel said:


> Yeah but I won't improve much in a week
> 
> I've drawn helicopters, space ships and sail boats before, maybe airplanes too. But I just generally don't find regular vehicles to be very interesting to draw. A fantasy one may be a better idea



When it comes to vehicles, rulers and triangles make perfect


----------



## Loni (Aug 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Sounds exciting man! Make some money.
> 
> Tried some cell shading. Drift character from fortnite


I actually missed this first.  Don't spoiler tag that sweet art, unless there's an important reason.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 9, 2018)

Sage Bailey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yin (Aug 9, 2018)

This is my Steampunk entry. (Mei Hatsume from My Hero Academia) Gave her eyelashes a makeover hihi..
@Kharixi [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Aug 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 9, 2018)

that art in the thumbnail, so sick


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> that art in the thumbnail, so sick


 It is
What u think of te drawing I posted


----------



## Magic (Aug 9, 2018)

It's


Claudio Swiss said:


> It is
> What u think of te drawing I posted


 It's good, you're improving. I would make the left fist a little bigger? and make the right arms wrist a little thicker. Good job on the torso. 

Tighten her hair a bit, the upper part is too high.

Great pose, keep it up brah.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> It's
> 
> It's good, you're improving. I would make the left fist a little bigger? and make the right arms wrist a little thicker. Good job on the torso.
> 
> ...


Thanks I wanted to start branching out more on different poses


----------



## Blade (Aug 9, 2018)

some of my old Z Vegeta drawings

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yin (Aug 10, 2018)

A student of mine who loves Todoroki asked me if I could draw her this character in exchange for some money and I accepted, now I'll be able to afford color pencils with that mons yay! I wasn't planning on posting it cause it's a rushed work though it's best to post something other than nothing for the whole day eeheeh, plus it would beat the purpose of this thread.
  I'd like to see @Majin Lu participate in this thread cause I love her works filled with coloring passion.


----------



## Loni (Aug 10, 2018)

Blade said:


> some of my old Z Vegeta drawings


Amazing, these are so accurate.  I'm also a Vegeta fan so there's that too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 11, 2018)

@Loni

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yin (Aug 11, 2018)

@Pandamonium
I was testing out the new color pencils I bought after one of my students purchased my Todoroki drawing.
Ps: Apologies in advance for messing up Vegito's face by making his eyes too small, his mouth too big, shading that looks like pubic hair between his chest muscles, and a big jaw. It legit looks like a parody cause the lines bellow his eyes look like cat whiskers.
Ps: I wasn't measuring anything and this was the outcome.
  At least these new color pencils are easy to color with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 11, 2018)

@Yin what u think of my art?


----------



## Yin (Aug 11, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> @Yin what u think of my art?


Sorry for not commenting on it before. I'd like to see ya color it all up, it really makes your fanart stand out! I'll do the same untill I use up my color pencils up hihi.
:fii


----------



## Loni (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey guys, I just created a thread, in the Art 101 section, with a review of online art classes that I've used in the past. 

If you want to improve, you should be able to find free and premium resources in that thread to improve.  I also listed some YouTube creators that are teaching a lot of things worth learning in their speed paints.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yin (Aug 13, 2018)

Been meaning to draw Vegita though someone beat me to it. I'm testing out my new color pencils and I wanted to try out different coloring angles and what not eeheeh. I saw a Vegita drawing on here and I wanted to give it some life by redrawing it and coloring it in though I've been meaning to color his hair pink.
I call it SSR Vegeta, hope you like the new make over I gave to him @Blade. I rushed the face and it came out flat from the front as if he was attacked by an ironing board. (Gomenasai) I'll try not to rush when I draw cause it fucks me up in the end hihi..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 13, 2018)

Yin said:


> Been meaning to draw Vegita though someone beat me to it. I'm testing out my new color pencils and I wanted to try out different coloring angles and what not eeheeh. I saw a Vegita drawing on here and I wanted to give it some life by redrawing it and coloring it in though I've been meaning to color his hair pink.
> I call it SSR Vegeta, hope you like the new make over I gave to him @Blade. I rushed the face and it came out flat from the front as if he was attacked by an ironing board. (Gomenasai) I'll try not to rush when I draw cause it fucks me up in the end hihi..


  Your drawing has a nice charm to it.  Good stuff.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 13, 2018)

Yin said:


> A student of mine who loves Todoroki asked me if I could draw her this character in exchange for some money and I accepted, now I'll be able to afford color pencils with that mons yay! I wasn't planning on posting it cause it's a rushed work though it's best to post something other than nothing for the whole day eeheeh, plus it would beat the purpose of this thread.
> I'd like to see @Majin Lu participate in this thread cause I love her works filled with coloring passion.


I didn't get a notification you tagged me.  So sorry for replying this late.

And thanks! 

I'm working in a doujin, so when it is finished, I'll post here too than just the FC's.

The cover and page 1:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 13, 2018)

Quick value study.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 14, 2018)

Redrew my Lilo & Stitch drawing cause I sold the old one though the reason for redrawing it was to show how I pictured it in my mind and what better way than to use my new colors pencils yay!
Had to rush on the coloring since I was getting it ready as a Birthday gift today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 14, 2018)

Yin said:


> Redrew my Lilo & Stitch drawing cause I sold the old one though the reason for redrawing it was to show how I pictured it in my mind and what better way than to use my new colors pencils yay!
> Had to rush on the coloring since I was getting it ready as a Birthday gift today.


 Princess Stitch and Celestia, wonderful combo.  The vibrant colors from the pencils look great.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 14, 2018)

Loni said:


> Princess Stitch and Celestia, wonderful combo.  The vibrant colors from the pencils look great.


She doesn't seem too happy having him ride her like a bull.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 15, 2018)

learning how to shade clothes and specifically creases is overwhelming me so much, nevertheless sundress pic is required for summer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 15, 2018)

Redrew and old Oc Capri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2018)

Pretty damn rusty in this....be nice.







and yuri cause its me..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 16, 2018)

I drew Shiro in Shuvi's hoodie & skin color. I wanted to try and cheer ya up @Pandamonium.. Hope it helps!
Ps: I put a song in the spoiler that I'd like ya to hear hihi.. Sorry for rushing the drawing. I'm a total klutz at times.
 :steph

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2018)

Face and body sketches. I'm better at hand drawing....digital is pretty fun though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 16, 2018)

Android 18

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2018)

Different styles in shading...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 17, 2018)

I was digging through some old stuff looking for something and found one of my old old watercolor tablets. 
Inside was this:




I think i did it for a sketch of the week
Haven't been able to post anything for a while, so I took a quick pic of it for a chuckle and some extra motivation.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 17, 2018)

So anyone else joining AAB? I know both @Loni and @Yin were interested. Good way to motivate yourself to make something more elaborate I'm telling you.

@Xel you can join now that there are no deadlines.

Gunslinger Crew still has an opening for an illustrator btw.


----------



## Xel (Aug 17, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> So anyone else joining AAB? I know both @Loni and @Yin were interested. Good way to motivate yourself to make something more elaborate I'm telling you.
> 
> @Xel you can join now that there are no deadlines.
> 
> Gunslinger Crew still has an opening for an illustrator btw.



I don't think my style of drawing is good for collab work tbh. I appear to be unable to even color someone's lineart without making a mess out of it (sorry @DeathTheBeast ) so I'll just continue drawing on my own.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 17, 2018)

Yin said:


> I drew Shiro in Shuvi's hoodie & skin color. I wanted to try and cheer ya up @Pandamonium.. Hope it helps!
> Ps: I put a song in the spoiler that I'd like ya to hear hihi.. Sorry for rushing the drawing. I'm a total klutz at times.
> :steph


How come your art is so damned neat and tidy? 
Even my digital art has more glitches than your traditional art


----------



## Yin (Aug 17, 2018)

I wanted to show my support for the final season of The Walkin' Dead hence I drew my fanart of Clementine from the choice based game. It's meant to be me switching bodies with her muahihihi.. I call her Evil Clementine.

Ps: Don't mind the blood sta- I mean ketchup smudge on her jackset! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I ship her and Violet so much.


----------



## Xel (Aug 17, 2018)

Due to extensive Discord memeing I spent the past few days drawing creepy and weird faces





The rest here:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 17, 2018)

Gohan and other sketches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 18, 2018)

Yin said:


> I drew Shiro in Shuvi's hoodie & skin color. I wanted to try and cheer ya up @Pandamonium.. Hope it helps!
> Ps: I put a song in the spoiler that I'd like ya to hear hihi.. Sorry for rushing the drawing. I'm a total klutz at times.
> :steph



this does put a smile on my face

ty


----------



## Yin (Aug 18, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> How come your art is so damned neat and tidy?
> Even my digital art has more glitches than your traditional art


My entry for this week's theme of the week (wings) will be *Devil Rukia* from Bleach though I'll post it tomorrow cause I have to get some stuff ready for someone's Bday irl today eeheeh.


----------



## Magic (Aug 18, 2018)

Yin said:


> My entry for this week's theme of the week (wings) will be *Devil Rukia* from Bleach though I'll post it tomorrow cause I have to get some stuff ready for someone's Bday irl today eeheeh.


I thought the theme was steampunk.


----------



## Yin (Aug 18, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I thought the theme was steampunk.


That was last week, sadly only I participated in it.
:shiro


----------



## Xel (Aug 19, 2018)

Drew Fuu wearing his Anbu mask yesterday pretty quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 20, 2018)

A NGNL fan art of @Pandamonium hugging Nata-I mean @Natty! 
:fii

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 20, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek [/HASHTAG]
@Bontakun @Fiona @The Death & The Strawberry

My *wings* entry:
Ttittle: Devilish Rukia (custom alternative coloring)




*Spoiler*: __ 



 This is the only english dubbed vid I could find with Jeanette singing: I'm A Rebel.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 20, 2018)

Think i'll turn it later to an entry for current theme of the week


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2018)

Figurative practice hm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 20, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Figurative practice hm.



I see you practicing and working out the poses Sayaka.  I appreciate the effort, it will get better... i promise.  Just. Keep. Drawing.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2018)

Loni said:


> I see you practicing and working out the poses Sayaka.  I appreciate the effort, it will get better... i promise.  Just. Keep. Drawing.


Ahh thank you :

Its kinda just like hand drawing and painting...except shading is such a pain.


----------



## Xel (Aug 21, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Ahh thank you :
> 
> Its kinda just like hand drawing and painting...except shading is such a pain.



I'm the opposite, I find coloring/shading to be much easier than line art


----------



## Xel (Aug 21, 2018)

And speaking of, my new ava

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Aug 21, 2018)

Because it's too big for my scanner here's a photo of it, for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 21, 2018)

Should've been a drawing at night and turned to a day picture, too lazy to add colors though, maybe next time ~
Entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Wings



That necklace in the picture above is basically this:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2018)

work in progress....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2018)

butterfly wings
[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Should've been a drawing at night and turned to a day picture, too lazy to add colors though, maybe next time ~
> Entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Wings
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were Avalon,

freaked for a moment.

Very nice. The first one looks uh very sentimental and kind of feminine piece. Good composition.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 23, 2018)

Been meaning to re watch Bebop. Quality show.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 23, 2018)

Felt like drawing smth underwater

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 23, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Felt like drawing smth underwater


That is some first class artwork UB.


----------



## Yin (Aug 24, 2018)

Somehow as I finished coloring this fan art some guy looked at the drawing and found it interesting enough to walk up me and ask if I did self portaits of people, he told me he'd pay me though I felt so ashamed soiling this drawing with my rage that I lied to him saying no. (Hates myself for lying to him) 

Everything was going fine till I remembered  some of my posts were removed on the forums and then my YIn Within Yin mood took over as I became unconcious of what I did.....I'm so sorry @Arcuya.. I really meant to make this a pleasent sight. I'll try calming down before drawing anything in the future. Going to remove this post if you find it awful, I'll understand..


----------



## Glued (Aug 24, 2018)

Yin said:


> Somehow as I finished coloring this fan art some guy looked at the drawing and found it interesting enough to walk up me and ask if I did self portaits of people, he told me he'd pay me though I felt so ashamed soiling this drawing with my rage that I lied to him saying no. (Hates myself for lying to him)
> 
> Everything was going fine till I remembered  some of my posts were removed on the forums and then my YIn Within Yin mood took over as I became unconcious of what I did.....I'm so sorry @Arcuya.. I really meant to make this a pleasent sight. I'll try calming down before drawing anything in the future. Going to remove this post if you find it awful, I'll understand..



Aww...that's cutesy.

Just look at that angry face and those kitty ears.


----------



## Yin (Aug 24, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Aww...that's cutesy.
> 
> Just look at that angry face and those kitty ears.


Thats what the stranger told me, he said it was very cute.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 24, 2018)

Love adding details

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Glued (Aug 24, 2018)

Yin said:


> Thats what the stranger told me, he said it was very cute.



Awww...cheer up, we all make mistakes from time to time.


Underworld Broker said:


> Love adding details



Blue-ringed octopus?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 24, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Blue-ringed octopus?



Yep 

and some predator starfish i saw on google


----------



## Xel (Aug 24, 2018)

Meanwhile I drew Fuu again because I'm a stupid obsessive dork that should be put down


----------



## Yin (Aug 24, 2018)

Xel said:


> Meanwhile I drew Fuu again because *I'm a stupid obsessive dork that should be put down*


Just say the word.


----------



## Glued (Aug 24, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yep
> 
> and some predator starfish i saw on google



Nice.


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 24, 2018)

RemChu said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


Whoa nice wings


----------



## Magic (Aug 24, 2018)

tweaked it a little. lol.

Thx.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 24, 2018)

Playing sitting poses


----------



## Xel (Aug 25, 2018)

Yin said:


> Just say the word.



Well there's a good possibility my body will just do it on its own even before I get old


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 25, 2018)

Finished it ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 25, 2018)

Genis-vell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 25, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Finished it ~


Blue-ringed octopi are my favorite


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2018)

Still in progress btw.. I'm trying new things. Jeans are taking my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 25, 2018)

Felt like drawing Narmaya cause she's kawaii hihi!
@White Wolf @Pandamonium @Nataly @Natty



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Such a calming song to remind me I'm only human:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Aug 25, 2018)

That is such a nice drawing!


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Aug 25, 2018)

nice OuO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you so much!
:blu


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 26, 2018)

Alright I finally tried something for Theme of the Week.

Megurine Luka with wings.



[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 27, 2018)

An art trade I did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


>


You should enter AAB with that talent


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> You should enter AAB with that talent


 Oh yeah meant to make a team thread, today. Will get to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

Feel like doing some BERSERK drawings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Feel like doing some BERSERK drawings.



Berserk, Blade of the Immortal and Vagabond are probably my more recent inspirations. Love the detail and style in them.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 29, 2018)

Berserk is beautiful. Vagabond is perfection. Dat Inoue 

Weekly manga may earn you cash, but these are the ones that will be immortalized


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Berserk is beautiful. Vagabond is perfection. Dat Inoue
> 
> Weekly manga may earn you cash, but these are the ones that will be immortalized



Inoue's characters are alive. Beautifully drawn and beautiful eyes.

I have not read Sword of the Immortal. @Robo how good is the art?


----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 29, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Inoue's characters are alive. Beautifully drawn and beautiful eyes.
> 
> I have not read Sword of the Immortal. @Robo how good is the art?



Not as detailed as Vagabond or Berserk can be, but is easily still seen as aesthetic to look at. Supposedly one of Kishimoto's inspirations. You can kinda see it in the exaggerated poses and faces. Especially when it came to Kishi's earlier style.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

warm up doodle 




did a few thumbnails , will try and do a full illustration guts in berserk armor vs femto....

so

will be done in a few days most likely.


----------



## Yin (Aug 30, 2018)

@Natty


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 30, 2018)

Eye tutorials


----------



## Loni (Aug 30, 2018)

Assignment for class on Schoolism.  2B pencil.  I like beagles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2018)

Loni said:


> Assignment for class on Schoolism.  2B pencil.  I like beagles.


What is your career aspirations for the future?
Illustrator?
Freelance artist?


----------



## Xel (Aug 31, 2018)

Had little free time to draw today but this might be my only chance for the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] so here it is

This is the Indoraptor (from Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom) cooking a steak because of a dumb joke between my nephew and me, not quite as detailed as it could be but I ain't got any more time this week unfortunately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 31, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 
I've been meaning to draw an evil version of Luka megurine on top of a cake hihi..


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 31, 2018)

Yin said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> I've been meaning to draw an evil version of Luka megurine on top of a cake hihi..


lol I live the Evil Luka twist to the birthday theme 

Miku is lucky to have a true fan like you


----------



## Yin (Aug 31, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> lol I live the Evil Luka twist to the birthday theme
> 
> Miku is lucky to have a true fan like you


I had no idea you *lived* it.
 andaha


----------



## Loni (Aug 31, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is your career aspirations for the future?
> Illustrator?
> Freelance artist?


I would like to work freelance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 31, 2018)

Was working on this one the last few days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 31, 2018)

Broly sketch


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2018)

That's a cool Broly man.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 1, 2018)

thought this might be cool/useful here


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 1, 2018)

Too many ideas and idk what i should draw, decided to just make a donut cause got tired  
[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Food

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 1, 2018)

big daddy V

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 1, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> big daddy V


Dude, you draw Vegeta as if he were Goku.  You have to make sure you get the variations in the face that make him the character that he is.  Things like his receding hairline, lines in temple, and face that gets smaller as you go down.  It's a good drawing, but don't settle for good, revise parts of it with an eraser until you get a great drawing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 2, 2018)

Loni said:


>


Love that background!


Majin Lu said:


> I didn't get a notification you tagged me.  So sorry for replying this late.
> 
> And thanks!
> 
> ...


Wow you're doing a doujinshi! Otsukaresama desu 

Faye Valentine! Sweet!



Yin said:


> I had no idea you *lived* it.
> andaha


I was gonna type l*o*ve but my finger slipped while I was fantasizing about being stepped on by Evil Luka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 2, 2018)

Rough sketch from last night, cleaned up a bit today.  May paint later.
The poster in the background of the cleaned up one may or may not be a scene from Game of Thrones.

Thanks for the feedback @Bontakun .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2018)

Good illustration thank you for showing under drawing, and that planning and taking your time pays off in Art.

Your style is really getting more refined and becoming its own, I like these characters. Very cool, great composition.


----------



## Loni (Sep 2, 2018)

Queef Master said:


> Good illustration thank you for showing under drawing, and that planning and taking your time pays off in Art.
> 
> Your style is really getting more refined and becoming its own, I like these characters. Very cool, great composition.


I'm glad you approve.  The funny thing is that the drawings never come out like I see them in my mind.  I was originally going for something for Theme of the Week but then I kinda got lost in the idea that was developing.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 2, 2018)

Odin esque


----------



## Loni (Sep 2, 2018)

More dog sketches.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Babby (Sep 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Sep 3, 2018)

Didn't know you can draw
Awesome


----------



## Babby (Sep 4, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Didn't know you can draw
> Awesome



Tis what I do. Made a thread about it in the Alley so hop over.


----------



## Loni (Sep 5, 2018)

WIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rihikiray (Sep 6, 2018)

Off of my deviantart, made this for a friend:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Made this a few months ago.

Just never posted it.

Kinda meh.

;x

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

It's ok for a cybter punk


Quick edit just now.

looks better



The fog shit in the middle. 

wtf was I thinking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

you can see like perspective guidelines in the first one bottom right.

how the fuck did I not see that?

Anyways kinda blade runner ish. 

need to improve.....

Explode


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

suck at photo bashing. (I'm really uh self critical don't mind me.)


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 6, 2018)

Looks Akira-esque


----------



## Loni (Sep 6, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Made this a few months ago.
> 
> Just never posted it.
> 
> ...


Thats some cool art, and it's using some of my favorite colors.  Please post more art, we _need_ to see it.


----------



## Xel (Sep 6, 2018)

Might as well, had fun doodling Indoraptor yesterday



P. S. only finally watched Fallen Kingdom today


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 6, 2018)

Valerie88 said:


> Off of my deviantart, made this for a friend:


Ichigo should stick with this hairdresser, whoever it is. Her hair is glamorously voluminous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 6, 2018)

Decided to paint the sketch I did a few weeks ago.  I tried to achieve Loish's style and this is what I came up with.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2018)

I drew this DB Comic and was recommended to post it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 6, 2018)

Gogeta said:


> I drew this DB Comic and was recommended to post it here



Brah, this is really good.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Sep 7, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
Lapis Lazuli curled up in a ball underwater.
 (Alternative coloring and eye design)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I only managed to play the original Pokemon Saphire though after listening to the Alpha Saphire's version of this Diving theme it really made my day. I used to just chill and listen to the soundtrack without moving or I'd run into a tentacool each 10 paces or less hihi..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NW (Sep 7, 2018)

why not


----------



## NW (Sep 7, 2018)

@Loni 

Disagree?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 7, 2018)

Fusion said:


> why not


Needs more hair. Poor Ape is balding!


----------



## Babby (Sep 8, 2018)

Did a piece for WW some days ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 8, 2018)

Babby said:


> Did a piece for WW some days ago



(dot)hack

I always remember looking at the cover to their games in Blockbuster and thinking their designs were so cool when I was a kid. Still holds up lol. here was a personal favorite 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2018)

Yes .hack character designs are very cool.


----------



## Loni (Sep 8, 2018)

Fusion said:


> @Loni
> 
> Disagree?


  I got nothin' against you Fusion, I just disagree.  If everyone agrees with everything you ever do all the time, there's a good chance you're being lied to... sometimes.



Robo said:


> (dot)hack
> 
> I always remember looking at the cover to their games in Blockbuster and thinking their designs were so cool when I was a kid. Still holds up lol. here was a personal favorite
> 
> ...


  Damn, I remember watching that anime.  The irony was that it was an anime about MMORPG and the PS2 was without online or even multiplayer capabilities.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 8, 2018)

Vegito blue


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 8, 2018)

The First Swordsman of the Future, Gutsune Miku, is on a mission to heal her loved-ones with her sword song. Only her Dragon Negi sword can put an end to Griffane Teto's egotistical spiral towards destruction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Sep 9, 2018)

Indoooo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 9, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> The First Swordsman of the Future, Gutsune Miku, is on a mission to heal her loved-ones with her sword song. Only her Dragon Negi sword can put an end to Griffane Teto's egotistical spiral towards destruction.


i like it. Almost thought it was splatoon related at first glance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 9, 2018)

Remchu said:


> i like it. Almost thought it was splatoon related at first glance.


Haha to have given a dark series like Berserk a light spin like that... I guess I'm pretty happy about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (Sep 9, 2018)

Loni said:


> disagree. If everyone agrees with everything you ever do all the time, there's a good chance you're being lied to... sometimes.


Lol I couldnt care less if you "agree" or not

What I mean is, what did you disagree with?


----------



## Loni (Sep 9, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Lol I couldnt care less if you "agree" or not
> 
> What I mean is, what did you disagree with?


Wouldn't you like to know...


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 9, 2018)

Loni said:


> Wouldn't you like to know...


Just tell him. We're all big boys we can handle some disagrees. Alternatively I recommend you retract your statement.

It's not polite to just leave it hanging. Everyone has some emtional investment in their art and deserves some feedback on their feedback


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 10, 2018)

the tedious process. I have an essential layer turned off so you can see what I'm doing. But it's typically on so I can see what I'm doing lol.


----------



## Xel (Sep 10, 2018)

Robo said:


> the tedious process. I have an essential layer turned off so you can see what I'm doing. But it's typically on so I can see what I'm doing lol.



Man, so this is how it's supposed to be  I only use three layers, four if I really need to draw something on top of everything separately


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

No right or wrong amount of layers. Do what works.


----------



## Xel (Sep 10, 2018)

Well I've never had any sort of formal education in art, so I always have this persistent feeling that I'm doing it all wrong.


----------



## NW (Sep 10, 2018)

Loni said:


> Wouldn't you like to know...


Yeah, I would.


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Yeah, I would.


Probably doesn't like your sense of humor.


----------



## NW (Sep 10, 2018)

Remchu said:


> Probably doesn't like your sense of humor.


Well that's fair I suppose


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

Fusion said:


> Well that's fair I suppose


You're in some deep doodoo man.


----------



## NW (Sep 10, 2018)

Anyway, here's another  thing I did, about a year ago



Don't even ask what this is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2018)

LOL, the sun in the corner.


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 10, 2018)

I have a layer for background, sketch, lineart, lineart details, and one for each color. Then optionally there's layers for text, disappearing lines, speculars, and sometimes overlapping objects have their own lineart and color layers.

In fact I can end up with 48 layers!


There's actually about 12 more layers for the background but the file got too big so I made a duplicate for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rihikiray (Sep 11, 2018)

Did this a few weeks ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 11, 2018)

Valerie88 said:


> Did this a few weeks ago...


Temari


----------



## Xel (Sep 11, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I have a layer for background, sketch, lineart, lineart details, and one for each color. Then optionally there's layers for text, disappearing lines, speculars, and sometimes overlapping objects have their own lineart and color layers.
> 
> In fact I can end up with 48 layers!
> 
> ...





Well I just fit color/shading/texture on a single layer under the lineart one (and the lineart layer is the same as the sketch one)



Honestly though, when I make more layers I just start mixing them up, putting stuff on the wrong one, etc., way too easily. I do use more layers for a complex background, or when there's something like smoke or sparkles that overlays everything.


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 11, 2018)

Xel said:


> Well I just fit color/shading/texture on a single layer under the lineart one (and the lineart layer is the same as the sketch one)
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, when I make more layers I just start mixing them up, putting stuff on the wrong one, etc., way too easily. I do use more layers for a complex background, or when there's something like smoke or sparkles that overlays everything.



Well my reason for all the layers is not, surprisingly, a severe case of being a chuunibyou and loving complicated stuff, but because I use the lineart as a partition to put down base colors, and base colors as a partition to put down shading. It saves me time having to retrace boundaries even if I do paint on the wrong layer sometimes just like you say.

If you're a fast painter and/or not very much of  a chuunibyou an IT user then it makes sense to use fewer layers.

How do you put lineart on the sketch layer though? Erase a lot?


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 11, 2018)

Ogres have layers, too. Like onions.


----------



## Xel (Sep 11, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Well my reason for all the layers is not, surprisingly, a severe case of being a chuunibyou and loving complicated stuff, but because I use the lineart as a partition to put down base colors, and base colors as a partition to put down shading. It saves me time having to retrace boundaries even if I do paint on the wrong layer sometimes just like you say.
> 
> If you're a fast painter and/or not very much of  a chuunibyou an IT user then it makes sense to use fewer layers.
> 
> How do you put lineart on the sketch layer though? Erase a lot?



Yeah, I do lineart in the exact same way as with a pencil (I don't use light boxes or tracing paper, I just draw and erase). Oddly enough, I tried to do it the way it should be done, with separate layers, but it never worked out for me.

As for shading/coloring, in my case, all of it is brush strokes. Many, many brush strokes. Rarely I use dodge/burn where it's applicable. Also, Pixelmator comes with many different textured brushes so I use these a lot too.


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 11, 2018)

Xel said:


> Yeah, I do lineart in the exact same way as with a pencil (I don't use light boxes or tracing paper, I just draw and erase). Oddly enough, I tried to do it the way it should be done, with separate layers, but it never worked out for me.
> 
> As for shading/coloring, in my case, all of it is brush strokes. Many, many brush strokes. Rarely I use dodge/burn where it's applicable. Also, Pixelmator comes with many different textured brushes so I use these a lot too.


Dodge and burn 

Good you don't use them. Pick your own colors according to mood (and optics theory ).

I never use anything besides the standard round brush


----------



## Xel (Sep 11, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Dodge and burn
> 
> Good you don't use them. Pick your own colors according to mood (and optics theory ).
> 
> I never use anything besides the standard round brush



Dodge and burn _are_ helpful in some cases, just as long as you don't overdo it  Like when I need a stark highlight I use dodge and when I need to slightly darken a large, already dark area in one go I use burn. Basically I use them over the existing shading for more contrast. Any tools are useful when you do it right, you know.

Besides, Pixelmator's dodge and burn, just like its smudge tool, are pretty... soft? For the lack of better word. I remember trying to use the smudge tool in other editors and ended up with a terrible blurry, well, smudge. But here, I use it quite often to fix any "leaks" beyond the lines and it's not even noticeable.

I never use the standard brushes anymore  Only those that imitate pencils and other things. They're better for my unsteady hands


----------



## Yin (Sep 11, 2018)

Felt like sharing a sketch hihi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Sep 11, 2018)

Mooore Indooo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2018)

Didn't have time to finish it for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / underwater


Idk if it counts as entry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 12, 2018)

recent drawings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> recent drawings



What does it look like, I can't see it.


----------



## Yin (Sep 12, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> recent drawings


May I make your second drawing my ava later on please?


----------



## Xel (Sep 12, 2018)

My [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] entry is....


...MOOOOREEEE INDOOOOOO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Yin (Sep 13, 2018)

My [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] entry is...
.....Ainz Ooal Gown-sama which I hope that the animu gets a fall season hihi..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 13, 2018)

What is the theme ?


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 13, 2018)

Yin said:


> My [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] entry is...
> .....Ainz Ooal Gown-sama which I hope that the animu gets a fall season hihi..



Who's Own-Goal-sama and what's he have to do with autumn? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh an RPG fanatic. Well clever twist, but that's still not on theme


----------



## Yin (Sep 14, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Who's Own-Goal-sama and what's he have to do with autumn?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


A main character from an anime called Overlord and even though new episodes already came out I wanted more teehee.. The maple leaf in the background reminded me of a scene in which he saves a defenseless girl in a forrest, thanks for asking.


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2018)

What's in the bag?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 14, 2018)

Yin said:


> May I make your second drawing my ava later on please?


if you’d like


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 14, 2018)

Yin said:


> A main character from an anime called Overlord and even though new episodes already came out I wanted more teehee.. The maple leaf in the background reminded me of a scene in which he saves a defenseless girl in a forrest, thanks for asking.



Oh I didn't spot the maple leaf. My bad


----------



## Xel (Sep 14, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Oh I didn't spot the maple leaf. My bad



I didn't notice it either. But a maple leaf without color is just a maple leaf. Can refer to Canada for all we know


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 14, 2018)

Xel said:


> I didn't notice it either. But a maple leaf without color is just a maple leaf. Can refer to Canada for all we know



Speaking of which, shouldn't Canada's flag have an empty stub in the winter, a bud in the spring, and a green maple leaf in the summer?!


----------



## Xel (Sep 14, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Speaking of which, shouldn't Canada's flag have an empty stub in the winter, a bud in the spring, and a green maple leaf in the summer?!



Why did they have to have a leaf, anyway? What's so bad about stripes?

By the way, I never really looked into flag symbolism but I do remember that Russia's three stripes simply symbolize sky, water and earth (cause Russia is so big, you see, it has a lot of those).


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 14, 2018)

Xel said:


> Why did they have to have a leaf, anyway? What's so bad about stripes?


I actually like Canada's leaf. It's not so pretentious like those eagles and lions of the past, yet it's connected to nature more than the staid stripes of other modern countries.



Xel said:


> By the way, I never really looked into flag symbolism but I do remember that Russia's three stripes simply symbolize sky, water and earth (cause Russia is so big, you see, it has a lot of those).


So big, yet wouldn't you have liked more blue at the bottom of that flag 
(that's a reference to the USSR's quest for warm water ports, for people who aren't into history)

Our flag has five stripes in three colors, and the colors represent the people, the monarchy, and religion. It's meh. If I were to redesign it I'd incorporate some optical illusions


----------



## Xel (Sep 14, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> So big, yet wouldn't you have liked more blue at the bottom of that flag
> (that's a reference to the USSR's quest for warm water ports, for people who aren't into history)



So big, yet 80% of the state's budget is in Moscow  An most of the territory isn't used effectively.

...That's the biggest political rant I'm capable of. I'm seriously just uninterested


----------



## Yin (Sep 14, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> if you’d like


Yay! Thank you!!


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 14, 2018)

New OC I created Named Day breaker Damon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Sep 14, 2018)

Yin said:


> My [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] entry is...
> .....Ainz Ooal Gown-sama which I hope that the animu gets a fall season hihi..



That is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Sep 15, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> That is awesome.


Thank you so much! Stephanie keeps giving me *neg* rep on my posts by 8k+ thinkin' she can get my self esteem down, luckly there's nice people out there giving me positive rep right back and it makes me feel warm inside hihi. I may be evil in her eyes just for putting her on ignore after cussing me out outta nowhere.
Ps: I'm currently featuring @Arcuya's artwork as my ava and it's badass!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Sep 15, 2018)

Xel said:


> I didn't notice it either. But a maple leaf without color is just a maple leaf. Can refer to Canada for all we know


I was upset at the time and if I colored the drawing it would of been in blood red ruining it maybe.


----------



## Yin (Sep 15, 2018)

Had to re-draw this since my art folder got lost.
In the memory of one of my fav Hip-Hop artist: Mac Miller

 Hope the fanart gave someone a smile hihi.. @Grimmjow @aww <3 fuck u <3333 @Snake @Indra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Sep 15, 2018)

Yin said:


> Had to re-draw this since my art folder got lost.
> In the memory of one of my fav Hip-Hop artist: Mac Miller
> 
> Hope the fanart gave someone a smile hihi.. @Grimmjow @aww <3 fuck u <3333 @Snake @Indra


Nice one man. RIP mac


----------



## Yin (Sep 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> Nice one man. RIP mac


Dudet, appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Yin (Sep 17, 2018)

Felt like drawing a fanart of Nana Shimura hihi.
@Rinoa @Ye Xiu 
Ps: I'll draw Natsu Dragneel from the animu Fairy Tail on Wednesday as a request from @Rax 
 (Custom coloring) 

I'll be

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kharixi (Sep 17, 2018)

Was drawing some random stuff yesterday, including this pic of Subaru from Re:Zero.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 18, 2018)

Done with this I think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yin (Sep 18, 2018)

@Rax requested a fanart of Natsu Dragneel and I aim to please.
 I had lots of fun drawing the hair!


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shieldbounce (Sep 18, 2018)

That sketch is surprisingly good. Wow
Not sure if you should color it or leave the sketch as it is; coloring sketches is a tricky subject and the colors would stick out like a sore thumb in comparison to the sketch itself if done incorrectly.


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2018)

Use copic markers, they blend nicely.


They are expensive though. Got a set at my home.


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2018)

Like i think each marker runs like 6 usd a pop....

so yaaaaaaa that kinda sucks


----------



## Xel (Sep 18, 2018)

I prefer watercolors/watercolor pencils over markers anyway


----------



## Loni (Sep 18, 2018)

Robo said:


> Done with this I think


This.  Is.  The.  Best... EVER!!!


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 18, 2018)

Today is my birthday and I felt making this

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Today is my birthday and I felt making this



Happy Birthday man.


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 18, 2018)

Happy B-day @Claudio Swiss


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 18, 2018)

Robo said:


> Happy B-day @Claudio Swiss





RemChu said:


> Happy Birthday man.



Thanks gents


----------



## Loni (Sep 19, 2018)

Happy Belated @Claudio Swiss , you're quite the artist.


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 19, 2018)

Xel said:


> I prefer watercolors/watercolor pencils over markers anyway


I prefer acrylic and oil because I like solid colors. I haven't seen much marker painting before.


----------



## Xel (Sep 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I prefer acrylic and oil because I like solid colors. I haven't seen much marker painting before.



I tried markers but never got the results I wanted. The colors seemed too flat no matter what I did. I like bright colors, and watercolor for me is much less of a pain to deal with cause it only needs water. Also, it's cheaper.

Though, speaking of others' art, my favorite classic painters all used oil. I just know myself too well, I wouldn't be able to deal with it.


----------



## Loni (Sep 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 19, 2018)

Loni said:


>



I think the girl on the right has her right arm too far out. Typically with hands in pockets like that the elbows are closer to the waist


----------



## Magic (Sep 19, 2018)

Good catch, ^ 

Vastly improved on the face and eyes bro. Sweet. Very cute.


----------



## Loni (Sep 19, 2018)

Robo said:


> I think the girl on the right has her right arm too far out. Typically with hands in pockets like that the elbows are closer to the waist


Thanks, after staring at it for so long, its hard to notice certain things.  I'll fix it.



RemChu said:


> Good catch, ^
> 
> Vastly improved on the face and eyes bro. Sweet. Very cute.


Thanks RemChu, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Loni (Sep 19, 2018)

I tried to fix what Robo mentioned.  I also noticed her hand looks wierd but I'm going to settle on this and move on to the next one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (Sep 19, 2018)

Bleach nostalgia

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Loni (Sep 20, 2018)

@MShadows , that's some nice fanart of Ichigo.  It think if you inked Ichigo with varying line weight (the thick lines don't have to be as thick as those though), like you did the text bubbles, it would look great.  The first season of Bleach was so good.  Ken-chan!!!


----------



## MShadows (Sep 20, 2018)

Loni said:


> @MShadows , that's some nice fanart of Ichigo.  It think if you inked Ichigo with varying line weight (the thick lines don't have to be as thick as those though), like you did the text bubbles, it would look great.  The first season of Bleach was so good.  Ken-chan!!!


Thank you! Inking is something that I rarely do so I'd have to work on that some more first. 

Yeah, the first half of Bleach was awesome! Starting with the HM arc it had somewhat of a quality drop tho.


----------



## Yin (Sep 20, 2018)

MShadows said:


> Bleach nostalgia


Was hoping to see Ichigo's Zanpakuto there teehee..
Thanks for reminding me to draw Kirio Hikifune, one of the Royal Guard members from the Quincy Blood War Arc. Not sure if i should go for her or Hiyori Sarugaki with her Arrancar mask.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kharixi (Sep 22, 2018)

Drew Roxas for the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Wanted to draw more of him and have him sitting, but eh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rihikiray (Sep 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Loni (Sep 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yin (Sep 23, 2018)

@Asriel Dreemurr as a kid transformed though keeping his sweater and chain. 
 Btw gratz on mod position @Majin Lu, I love your Bulma set!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Sep 24, 2018)

Might as well cause MORE INDOOO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yin (Sep 26, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


>


I'd like to see ya color in your drawings more often.
Ya just inspired me to draw my own version of Chain Chompette with the Super Crown today. I'll also go get my Disney entry ready hihi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Sep 26, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Pavlova The Kitten / The Nutcracker Prince (1990) Disney entry.
(Custom skin and eye coloring brightness added in) I forgot to tag kitty lover @Rai on it hmm.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The first time I head the song Dance Of The Sugar Plum Fairy: This bit ends at 0:27 with Pavlova's yawning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yin (Sep 26, 2018)

Proud of this fanart of Chain Chompette inspired by the Mario Super Crown meme.
 Break off them chains!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Two of my favorite Starman themes:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Sep 26, 2018)

She's waiting on the side of the court because she just arrived at the park.  Her ball kicks are in her backpack and she's not impressed by your jump shot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 27, 2018)

Came here to look at Toadette memes. Was not disappointed 

[HASHTAG]#bowsette[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#toadette[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Loni (Sep 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Sep 27, 2018)

Xel said:


> Might as well cause MORE INDOOO


This is some pretty good pencil work, the way it is standing reminds me of a person on all fours... That reminds me, I still have to see the new JP movie too.



Yin said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Pavlova The Kitten / The Nutcracker Prince (1990) Disney entry.
> (Custom skin and eye coloring brightness added in) I forgot to tag kitty lover @Rai on it hmm..
> 
> 
> ...



This is so cute and the colors look great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Sep 27, 2018)

Loni said:


> This is so cute and the colors look great.


I was going to add a yarn ball to it though I switched it up for a pumpkin because this kitten is very clumsy and tips things over hihi..


----------



## Glued (Sep 27, 2018)

Yin said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Pavlova The Kitten / The Nutcracker Prince (1990) Disney entry.
> (Custom skin and eye coloring brightness added in) I forgot to tag kitty lover @Rai on it hmm..
> 
> 
> ...



Aww...that is so cutesy.


----------



## Yin (Sep 27, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Aww...that is so cutesy.


I rushed it though I appreciate the feedback!
I spent all my scary on the Chompette fan art.


----------



## Loni (Sep 27, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#disney[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ducktales[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#darkwingduck[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MShadows (Sep 28, 2018)

Kylo "I have family issues" Ren

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Xel (Sep 28, 2018)

Loni said:


> This is some pretty good pencil work, the way it is standing reminds me of a person on all fours... That reminds me, I still have to see the new JP movie too.



Yep the Indo can walk on four legs and on two. That was one of the things that made me love him. He is so weird and freaky and abnormal (which is because he is a hybrid and a prototype that didn't come out quite right). You can see the way he moves here:


...Honestly though, I like him because of this game. I'm not even a JP franchise fan. I just saw the game video and thought he looked cool


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 28, 2018)

Nova sage Bayley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Sep 28, 2018)

More traditional pencil practice.  The key is seeing the values and working with them.  I used three pencils for this: HB, 2B, 4B.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akainusama (Sep 28, 2018)

Awesome, I like your artwork.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2018)

Been a bit, will try to get back into shape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Been a bit, will try to get back into shape


Not a Bowsette painting.


----------



## Loni (Sep 29, 2018)

Akainusama said:


> Awesome, I like your artwork.


I hope you're talking to me... Thank you from the bottom of my heart


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 30, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Not a Bowsette painting.



Oh she's coming. Eventually. Just need to get some sketches in under my belt first.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 30, 2018)

Dragon Ball Drawing Contest:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Sep 30, 2018)

Guess what? More Indo! This time it's based on his alternate skin from the game (it's not, like, fully accurate but I think he looks cool in purple)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 30, 2018)

Sample page from my fan-manga

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 1, 2018)

Here’s cooler

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Xel (Oct 2, 2018)

Me yesterday:

"Should I draw myself a Halloween-themed ava with Indo or with Fuu?"

...

"Fuck it, I'll just merge them. Literally."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 2, 2018)

@RemChu

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2018)

That lower half pretty lewd and *strong. *The coloring on the upper half is really good.

I'd say make the racket more a solid color minor highlight, same with the legs and a few highlighted areas.

Very good man, bravo.

That red brown color is like very eye catching , distracting for real.

I didn't notice the tennis ball because of how bold the legs are.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 2, 2018)

Aye, the racket, tail and shell were rough. Was gonna have a bob-bomb flying at her instead of a tennis bal, but I was burned out by then and couldn't come up with a way to make to make it look like it was in the foreground while still maintaining clear focus on her. And I should have made the leg highlights the same color of the skin uptop rather than just white, so it looked like her skin was coming through rather than being shiny and metallic like. I did a quick try of applying that a little and they looked much better, imo. 



Lessons learned for the next one.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 2, 2018)

Better move the ball way over to the left if he's ever gonna hit it


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 4, 2018)

Did some inktober stuff
Day 3:Roasted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Oct 4, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Did some inktober stuff
> Day 3:Roasted


  The proportions on the body are pretty good.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 4, 2018)

Loni said:


> The proportions on the body are pretty good.


Thanks wanted to make sure uts good


----------



## Rihikiray (Oct 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 5, 2018)

DRAWING WITH A RUNNY NOSE SUCKS SO MUCH!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 6, 2018)

Got a pretty rough cold over here too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Oct 8, 2018)

Initial rough sketchbook sketch from November 2017.

Ink [HASHTAG]#inktober[/HASHTAG] day 05 star.  [HASHTAG]#inktober2018[/HASHTAG]

Experimenting with the colors.

Final color, using Prismacolor pencils and Faber-Castell markers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MShadows (Oct 9, 2018)

My rendition of DBS's Heles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Oct 9, 2018)

Inktober 2018, day 05: Chicken & 09: Precious.  Bic biro or ball point pen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 10, 2018)

Inktober Day 9rooling


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 10, 2018)

Inktober Day 10 precious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 13, 2018)

latest illust 

it's time to draw halloween outfits

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Oct 13, 2018)

There's still time to enter the DBZ Art Contest!!!:


----------



## Loni (Oct 13, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> latest illust
> 
> it's time to draw halloween outfits


The link to the art is broken... I can't see it.


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 13, 2018)

weird, remchu had the same problem before, think that host might be blocked on some isps or something
edited it


----------



## Loni (Oct 13, 2018)

@Arcuya , It looks great Arcuya-san.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> latest illust
> 
> it's time to draw halloween outfits


Need a cute rating


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 15, 2018)

A painting I'm working on.  Fanart?  WIP!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 15, 2018)

My 10,000 mile journey is over, I'm back where I started, and with my wacom tablet again, and I make my first digital drawing since April/May and...what have I drawn!? I did it without thinking, I wasn't even thinking anything, just let my right hand draw randomly, and this happens!


And I need to recalibrate the tablet.


----------



## Loni (Oct 15, 2018)

MJB WIP... I have this idea.



Jouninja said:


> My 10,000 mile journey is over, I'm back where I started, and with my wacom tablet again, and I make my first digital drawing since April/May and...what have I drawn!? I did it without thinking, I wasn't even thinking anything, just let my right hand draw randomly, and this happens!
> 
> 
> And I need to recalibrate the tablet.


Welcome back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 15, 2018)

@Loni Thanks, and those are some amazing series of watercolors.

Last time I drew without thinking, I got these:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 16, 2018)

Day 15 weak
@Loni @RemChu feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> @Loni Thanks, and those are some amazing series of watercolors.
> 
> Last time I drew without thinking, I got these:



Hey nice to see ya again man. Really like the star girl on the second page. Nice flow.


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 16, 2018)

@RemChu Heyyy Remy, yeah, the star girl is awesome. I should really draw a comic in that style.

I found another pic that I drew without thinking:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2018)

Are you done with the fishing job?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 16, 2018)

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! What with the dislike


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 16, 2018)

@Claudio Swiss  My bad. Pressed the wrong icon and didn't notice. Fixed it tho.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 16, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> @Claudio Swiss  My bad. Pressed the wrong icon and didn't notice. Fixed it tho.


I see I understand


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Day 15 weak
> @Loni @RemChu feedback



Are you happy with it?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 16, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Are you happy with it?


Pose yes
Background needs work


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2018)

Well it's very flat and the perspective of the building on the left is all wrong.

The platform the goku dude is on doesn't read right at all with the background behind him. Anatomy should be better if ur drawing a muscle character.

Uh take your time and work on line quality (not so shakey lines) and more interesting lines (knowing when to use thin and thicker lines) 


Maybe use reference 
and use shading to create the illusion of form, since these are pencil drawings right?

Try shading.


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 16, 2018)

@RemChu For now, yes, those jobs go by seasons, I WAS about to continue into a new season, but I had to go back and secure my stuff, but because of that, I can't enter mid season or anything. I'll be going back once a certain season starts up. Unless something keeps me from coming back like being hired to beaw webcomic author or something that anchors me somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2018)

Jouninja said:


> @RemChu For now, yes, those jobs go by seasons, I WAS about to continue into a new season, but I had to go back and secure my stuff, but because of that, I can't enter mid season or anything. I'll be going back once a certain season starts up. Unless something keeps me from coming back like being hired to beaw webcomic author or something that anchors me somewhere.



You reading any current american comics, what's good?


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 16, 2018)

@RemChu Haven't read anything in a while, the last american comic I read was the Siege of Asgard where Thor fights Sentry. I was reading storylines out of order, so it was a much older arc anyway.

Found another old piece of art I did, looks like character designs for some quick webcomic I did a while back about e-sports revolving around some kind of action game where players create their own avatars and attacks(rather than choosing some premade character like in a lot of games).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2018)

no thumbnails first you just draw straight to these? Good uh imagination on ya my dude. Impressive.

I love the variety in ur character designs. It's nice.


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 16, 2018)

@RemChu Thanks, I always go for variety in my designs. Yeah, no thumbnails sometimes, if I'm really hyped I don't need thumbnails at all, just for difficult designs. I would say half the time I use thumbnails, other times I don't especially for that above pic.

Found another pic, this is the thumbnail phase:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Oct 17, 2018)

What are y'all reading?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 18, 2018)

Loni said:


> What are y'all reading?



I'm on book 14 of  the Fables series. It took me forever to get through 13 - it was an entire book dedicated to some out-of-nowhere crossover with the spinoff Jack series that I never bothered with. Now that I'm back with the actual plot, hopefully this time, it'll go smoother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 19, 2018)

Dragonball Z characters in Powerpuff Girls style. From around 2001 or 2002.

First Hokage from 2005 or 2006. [HASHTAG]#flashbackfriday[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Loni (Oct 19, 2018)

Copy paper vs. drawing paper: 

I used the same pencils and technique for both drawings.  The drawing paper one is touched up with levels for contrast in Photoshop.  The copy paper one looked better without contrast.

Original scan of the one on drawing paper.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 19, 2018)

Spontaneous MS Paint space art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2018)

@White Wolf 

never finished it, been sitting there for like months lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 19, 2018)

RemChu said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> never finished it, been sitting there for like months lol


You weren't kidding man's got some meat on him, haha. 

Lookin good broski.  

Finish it


----------



## Xel (Oct 20, 2018)

Sadfuu cause I'm sick and feeling like shit


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 20, 2018)

get well soon!


----------



## Loni (Oct 23, 2018)

Just some fanart of everyone's favorite ninja.



Sketch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Xel (Oct 26, 2018)

Ok I'm sorry about what you're gonna see but I spent too much time and energy on this so I'm sharing.

Basically I started out with a joke of "stripping Fuu for science" and did just that, after which it escalated into some sort of a fucked-up dress up thing where I started adding different layers of clothes and hair. I managed to stop myself for now but I wanna add more hairstyles and stuff to it. So behold, a compilation (pretty big file, though of course the initial pic has a bigger resolution):



(the OG pic was the second to last, underwear w/hair down)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 27, 2018)

Pencil drawing using B, 2B, 4B on 300 series Strathmore drawing paper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 30, 2018)

Took like an hour to complete.  The eyes are bothering me, I always have issues with the eyes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Oct 30, 2018)

Meanwhile: the madness continues

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 30, 2018)

halloween time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 30, 2018)

Fighting a brute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 3, 2018)

Main Oc in his new gi


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Main Oc in his new gi


Isn't that Goku?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Isn't that Goku?


No
Inspired by him yes 
Him no


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> No
> Inspired by him yes
> Him no


What do you mean


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2018)

You show that to anyone , they will go "Goku? Dbz? "


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You show that to anyone , they will go "Goku? Dbz? "


Believe me I been there 


RemChu said:


> What do you mean


I mean the character creation I made was inspired by Goku just like luffy,nardo,etc


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Believe me I been there
> 
> I mean the character creation I made was inspired by Goku just like luffy,nardo,etc


Nope not the same, Luffy and Nard are not carbon copies of Goku.

Ur dude has the same hair, face , outfit. That's not homage pretty much is just goku.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Nope not the same, Luffy and Nard are not carbon copies of Goku.
> 
> Ur dude has the *same hair,* face , *outfit*. That's not homage pretty much is just goku.


this Goku hair and outfit
This is how my dude looks like  
Outside the face which really isn't all that similar and outfit which was something others like Ryu etc worn there not the same dude


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2018)

You take that into a court they will say you plagiarized.

It's the same thing dude.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2018)

If I make a Mickey Mouse character and slightly change 1 or two things, it's still Mickey my dude.


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2018)

You show that to anyone in the DBZ section they will go, "Cool Goku drawing!"


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> You show that to anyone in the DBZ section they will go, "Cool Goku drawing!"


I've been posting there for awhile m8
And besides a few not everyone does it considering there familiar with my art in the convo


----------



## Loni (Nov 3, 2018)

@RemChu is right on this one @Claudio Swiss .  You didn't change enough of the character to make it your own.  The hair and clothes are not enough, Goku can style his hair differently and change his clothes.

I could be wrong though.  Hey guys... *lets drop this dispute and respectfully agree to disagree.*


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 3, 2018)

Loni said:


> @RemChu is right on this one @Claudio Swiss .  You didn't change enough of the character to make it your own.  The hair and clothes are not enough, Goku can style his hair differently and change his clothes.


Give me a pic example then m8 cause I'm getting annoyed at this 
I get what u mean but I'm also don't fully agree with it 
Give me a pic of goku in a different hair style similar to the guy I made then I'll concede 
I'll wait


----------



## Magic (Nov 3, 2018)

Dumb.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 3, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Dumb.


So nothing then 
K


----------



## Loni (Nov 3, 2018)

Hey you two, drop it.

@Claudio Swiss you didn't notice but I said, "*I could be wrong* ..."

Neither of you is going to change your minds regardless of what was said... forget it and move on.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 3, 2018)

Loni said:


> Hey you two, drop it.
> 
> @Claudio Swiss you didn't notice but I said, "*I could be wrong* ..."
> 
> Neither of you is going to change your minds regardless of what was said... forget it and move on.


Okay


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 4, 2018)

Let's discuss this in the convo thread instead.


----------



## Magic (Nov 4, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Let's discuss this in the convo thread instead.



But I just got a pair of glasses.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 6, 2018)

@Prince Vegeta 
You can post the drawings you have made in this thread, and you get points by simply showing your artwork in here!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 6, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Prince Vegeta
> You can post the drawings you have made in this thread, and you get points by simply showing your artwork in here!


even if they're years old? 

how many points per drawing?


----------



## Nataly (Nov 6, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> even if they're years old?
> 
> how many points per drawing?


I would imagine, those are still your drawing even though they were made some time ago.
And I think it is calculated monthly depending on your activity


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 6, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I would imagine, those are still your drawing even though they were made some time ago.
> And I think it is calculated monthly depending on your activity


yeah i drew them and posted  a few of them on NF long ago.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Nov 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Nov 6, 2018)

Wow, that is impressive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2018)

small doodle ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 6, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> even if they're years old?
> 
> how many points per drawing?





Nataly said:


> I would imagine, those are still your drawing even though they were made some time ago.
> And I think it is calculated monthly depending on your activity



It should be new ones. It's to encourage you to keep drawing, and also see what level you're at so people can make the right suggestions and feedback.

As for the number of points you get... it's a mystery!! 

Nah you get about half a point per drawing, currently.


----------



## Babby (Nov 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Nov 6, 2018)

Pencil drawing on drawing paper.  Pencils # 2H, 2B, 4B on Strathmore 300 Series drawing paper.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Loni (Nov 6, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> small doodle ~



This looks so peaceful and serene.  I like the way you handled the water but the sand looks perfect.



Babby said:


>


The drawing looks great, and I love how you painted the clothing... it has real nice 3-D form.  Is it an OC or a character?


----------



## Babby (Nov 6, 2018)

Loni said:


> Is it an OC or a character?



Thanks, it's OC I guess


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 6, 2018)

little comic I made

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 6, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> little comic I made


I get it, a super blast that leaves the Earth into space.  Its coherent but you could improve on it.  You could add some panels showing her getting ready to blast.  Also one that shows what the blast looks like with her in the scene in addition to the two you already have.  

You did a solid job with a few lines, respect!  

I'm curious, what kinds of pencils and paper are you using?


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 7, 2018)

Aww I thought it was a baguette. I love baguettes. One that huge would've kept me fed for weeks 

Energy blasts are okay too though


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 7, 2018)

Loni said:


> I get it, a super blast that leaves the Earth into space.  Its coherent but you could improve on it.  *You could add some panels showing her getting ready to blast.*  Also one that shows what the blast looks like with her in the scene in addition to the two you already have.
> 
> You did a solid job with a few lines, respect!
> 
> I'm curious, what kinds of pencils and paper are you using?


Sketch,mechanical pencils
Indeed I could I feel like I need a good refrence


----------



## Loni (Nov 7, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Sketch,mechanical pencils
> Indeed I could I feel like I need a good refrence


You don't always need reference.  You could get up, act out what you're trying to draw, and then try to visualize to get it on paper.  I do that sometimes.

Also, mechanical pencils are cool.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 7, 2018)

Loni said:


> You don't always need reference.  You could get up, act out what you're trying to draw, and then try to visualize to get it on paper.  I do that sometimes.
> 
> Also, mechanical pencils are cool.


Hmmm I could do that 
Sometimes when I try to draw a hand I look at my own to see what works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 7, 2018)

small warming up doodle i'm doing rn, it's a wip for now though ~



-------

also  a drawing i forgot to continue, maybe soon ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2018)

Loni said:


> You don't always need reference.



:0ptimistic

People should always use reference. Unless you have a really good mental library of what you are making.

Even the old draftsman Masters used reference.


----------



## Loni (Nov 7, 2018)

RemChu said:


> :0ptimistic
> 
> People should always use reference. Unless you have a really good mental library of what you are making.
> 
> Even the old draftsman Masters used reference.



When you can't find reference for what you're drawing or you're just making a quick sketch and don't have time to do an image search, you can just draw.  I recommend using reference too but not _all_ the time.  You should be able to draw some things without looking at an image.  

And again, what I said was... "You don't *always* need reference."  Meaning that sometimes you use it and sometimes you don't, at the discretion of the artist within the limits of his or her resources.

I remember reading in ImagineFX that some artists draw what they want first and the elements that they can't quite get right, they use reference images for.  Everyone is different, I guess we have to find our balance.

 Don't make this another argument... I like your input.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 8, 2018)

practising a bit on drawing water and rocks ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2018)

That's beautiful the sun, sky,  and water, There are some really good rock brushes you can use for sick texture.


----------



## Loni (Nov 8, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#survival[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 8, 2018)

RemChu said:


> That's beautiful the sun, sky,  and water, There are some really good rock brushes you can use for sick texture.



Was thinking about searching some since it would be easier with them I guess, think I'm currently using a brush of sakimichan for feathers or smth


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2018)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#survival[/HASHTAG]


Pretty cool!


----------



## Loni (Nov 9, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Pretty cool!


Thanks, I'm glad you think so.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2018)

Loni said:


> Thanks, I'm glad you think so.


Polished up a bit could see it being a kung-fu movie poster.

I like it.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2018)

Kinda street fighter V vibe with the thick ink


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 10, 2018)

wanted to do some water and palm trees again, think i'll do a jungle next, moving on from the ocean ~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 11, 2018)

Maybe i'll finish it tomorrow, jungle wip ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> wanted to do some water and palm trees again, think i'll do a jungle next, moving on from the ocean ~


It ain't a Broki pic without some treasure glittering in the ocean 

Great use of light!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 11, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> It ain't a Broki pic without some treasure glittering in the ocean
> 
> Great use of light!



yeah i like adding treasures and such, kind of a habbit 

thanks!


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> yeah i like adding treasures and such, kind of a habbit
> 
> thanks!



It's good. Treasure is exciting! There was this game, Heroes of Might and Magic, where the whole map was literally gleaming with treasure and every minute felt like Christmas!


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ikari Broly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 11, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> It's good. Treasure is exciting! There was this game, Heroes of Might and Magic, where the whole map was literally gleaming with treasure and every minute felt like Christmas!



Bet you were like 



Though i think a game with lots of treasures to collect is very fun, i for example enjoyed playing as pirate in Assassins Creed black flag where i found maps at various places and had to find the treasure to them as well, beautiful game btw. probably why i enjoy drawing water and treasures. Maybe i'll draw another underwater pic sometime soon


----------



## Gin (Nov 12, 2018)

started this a while ago but finished it to the extent that i ever will more recently

i've been really shit at finishing things lately so i have like 10 projects almost done but they're all incomplete

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2018)

Subarashii


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2018)

Tfw pic takes longer than i thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 13, 2018)

A few months back, I made some character sheets of a robo maid and a glasses chick for a comic. Had a few  more others I was gonna make, but I was stuck on the main dude adventurer's design. Tried again at him recently and I felt pretty good about it. Then drew him here. Felt even better.



Need to tweak a bunch of things, but I feel I can make a decent sheet here soon and finally continue on this path.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 13, 2018)

First off, we will miss Stan Lee... the world has lost a great man.  This is a quick sketch of Into the Spider Verse fanart.  Somehow when I draw him, he's too tall.  This drawing was made in Clip Studio Paint.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Babby (Nov 14, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Main Oc in his new gi



Thats a sick Vegeta


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 14, 2018)

Babby said:


> Thats a sick Vegeta



Thanks anyway


----------



## Xel (Nov 14, 2018)

Well, I'm back with moar Indo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 14, 2018)

Xel said:


> Well, I'm back with moar Indo



This is the best thing that's ever happened. Ever.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 14, 2018)

Hopefully done soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> started this a while ago but finished it to the extent that i ever will more recently
> 
> i've been really shit at finishing things lately so i have like 10 projects almost done but they're all incomplete



Kinda bloodborne vibe, like gothic.
but the dude is like a Destiny character , with the cool space helmet and gauntlet stuff.

Very Interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Kinda bloodborne vibe, like gothic.
> but the dude is like a Destiny character , with the cool space helmet and gauntlet stuff.


he's actually from a manga called made in abyss, it's a great read and doesn't have many chapters

and i should really try drawing something from bloodborne tbh


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 14, 2018)

Sketch of gogeta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2018)

same


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2018)

Finally finished it  maybe i'll do some buildings next or a fanart of a pretty location from a manga

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 18, 2018)

they're aesthetic af so i had to draw them for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / clocks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh that's really good mama.


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 18, 2018)

My style has changed yet AGAIN, but this time, I've finally found the style I was looking for, gotta refine it a bit more, and gotta work on the Knight and Princess's designs at the bottom.

Yes, I've finally upped the percentage of my Toriyama influence in my art, overtaking other influences and thus below are the results, which is why the Gryphon guy has got muscle mass now.







The Kappa / Frog girl is short and THICC unlike the tall Pixie STICC, lol. Sorry, I just wanted to use that bad joke, made that observation about them just now while posting and thought it was funny that it rhymes...  Anyways, it's intentional they are different, I don't want all the mains to be similar in height, shape, weight, and so on.

Height comparison:



These two below need some work, I might add some elements from their predecessors, who knows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 18, 2018)

very eerie


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Nov 19, 2018)

Susie from the game Deltarune cause why not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 21, 2018)

Feeling a bit artblocked so idk if i'll color it or keep sketching other stuff to get some motivation again, wip for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 21, 2018)

Wow their are some really good artists on this site!
I'm trying to get good at drawing, does anyone know body proportions well and have any tips? That's where i'm stuck and get confused. How do I know how long the arms and legs are suppost to be? Or how big the feet hands and head should be?..


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 21, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Wow their are some really good artists on this site!
> I'm trying to get good at drawing, does anyone know body proportions well and have any tips? That's where i'm stuck and get confused. How do I know how long the arms and legs are suppost to be? Or how big the feet hands and head should be?..



Welcome.

Search for a book called "Figure Drawing for All It's Worth" by Andrew Loomis. It's freely available online.


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Wow their are some really good artists on this site!
> I'm trying to get good at drawing, does anyone know body proportions well and have any tips? That's where i'm stuck and get confused. How do I know how long the arms and legs are suppost to be? Or how big the feet hands and head should be?..


Post a drawing ?


----------



## Loni (Nov 21, 2018)

# 2B and 5B Pencil drawing on Strathmore 300 series Bristol.  Color added in Photoshop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 23, 2018)

Drew the galactic prisoner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 25, 2018)

# 2H pencil sketch on 400 Series Strathmore Drawing Paper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Nov 25, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Wow their are some really good artists on this site!
> I'm trying to get good at drawing, does anyone know body proportions well and have any tips? That's where i'm stuck and get confused. How do I know how long the arms and legs are suppost to be? Or how big the feet hands and head should be?..



- Look at references;
- Practice;
- Look at yourself/other people;
- Practice;
- Practice until you're sick an tired of it.

:Welcome, by the way


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 25, 2018)

Woohoo! Finally finished this adventurer dude's character sheet thing. Well, most of it. Didn't want to shade and stuff just yet cause I haven't completely screwed up on the paper just yet and wanted to scan it right away before I potentially ruin it. Also, the head band thing ended up blending with the spikey hair, so I figured to give that longer, flowing strands, but this thought came after I lined the profile shot (which I don't feel quite right with either), so yeah, later I got to pull out the whiteout and draw some decent ends for a headband.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 25, 2018)

Xel said:


> - Look at references;
> - Practice;
> - Look at yourself/other people;
> - Practice;
> ...


Lots of Practice is the number 1 thing people say to do to get better at drawing is it really that simple? 

My fear is that my practice will be wasted. Like do I have to stay consciously focused and critical of every stroke i'm making and measuring the scale and proportions of my drawings to make sure i'm drawing things properly while practicing? Because if so then that takes a lot of mental stamina for me and I couldn't do it for very long.

If I however just shut my brain off and just like quickly sketched same image over and over lets say a thousand times with no standard of quality. Would I have improved as an artist by the end? Or would that just be a waste of my time?


----------



## Walterb (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Xel (Nov 25, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Lots of Practice is the number 1 thing people say to do to get better at drawing is it really that simple?
> 
> My fear is that my practice will be wasted. Like do I have to stay consciously focused and critical of every stroke i'm making and measuring the scale and proportions of my drawings to make sure i'm drawing things properly while practicing? Because if so then that takes a lot of mental stamina for me and I couldn't do it for very long.
> 
> If I however just shut my brain off and just like quickly sketched same image over and over lets say a thousand times with no standard of quality. Would I have improved as an artist by the end? Or would that just be a waste of my time?



Well, like I said it's practice plus studying the thing you're drawing (if you can understand anatomy it's even better, as in how muscles connect and such). There are some basic rules concerning ideal proportions that allow you to easily check while you're drawing (for example, the fact that an adult person's height roughly equals 7 heights of their head). Pretty sure you can find that stuff online or in basic art books. I learned most of those basics overtime during my life (from having drawing books as a kid to taking makeup and hairdressing courses that included drawing), so by now I just kinda naturally know them. I've also been into biology so anatomy isn't that hard for me to grasp either.

I'd say that both vision and technical skills are important (i. e. even mindlessly sketching something can help, because you can always look back after a while, find flaws and improve).You can start by looking up ideal proportions and trying to memorize them - for faces, for example - then drawing based on them (without copying). It's important to learn to keep that stuff in mind so that you don't have to measure anything every time, and sooner or later it'll just start coming naturally.


----------



## Magic (Nov 25, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Lots of Practice is the number 1 thing people say to do to get better at drawing is it really that simple?
> 
> My fear is that my practice will be wasted. Like do I have to stay consciously focused and critical of every stroke i'm making and measuring the scale and proportions of my drawings to make sure i'm drawing things properly while practicing? Because if so then that takes a lot of mental stamina for me and I couldn't do it for very long.
> 
> If I however just shut my brain off and just like quickly sketched same image over and over lets say a thousand times with no standard of quality. Would I have improved as an artist by the end? Or would that just be a waste of my time?



Post a picture. 

Le sigh.


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 25, 2018)

Did some more designing of the protagonists, still not quite done, I might mix elements from their last pic with this newer version.





Depending on how their designed will determine their height compared to other characters. The Princess should be between the height of the Pixie and amphibian girl, but ended up being the same as Pixie initially. As for the Knight, still 50/50 on wether he will be tall or short.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 25, 2018)

Xel said:


> Well, like I said it's practice plus studying the thing you're drawing (if you can understand anatomy it's even better, as in how muscles connect and such). There are some basic rules concerning ideal proportions that allow you to easily check while you're drawing (for example, the fact that an adult person's height roughly equals 7 heights of their head). Pretty sure you can find that stuff online or in basic art books. I learned most of those basics overtime during my life (from having drawing books as a kid to taking makeup and hairdressing courses that included drawing), so by now I just kinda naturally know them. I've also been into biology so anatomy isn't that hard for me to grasp either.
> 
> I'd say that both vision and technical skills are important (i. e. even mindlessly sketching something can help, because you can always look back after a while, find flaws and improve).You can start by looking up ideal proportions and trying to memorize them - for faces, for example - then drawing based on them (without copying). It's important to learn to keep that stuff in mind so that you don't have to measure anything every time, and sooner or later it'll just start coming naturally.


Thank you you're so helpful 


Jouninja said:


> Did some more designing of the protagonists, still not quite done, I might mix elements from their last pic with this newer version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting! Is this for a comic or an animation? 
I think the knight being shorter makes him look like more of an underdog which is endearing.


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 25, 2018)

@StarlightAshley For a game and comic, once I finish the designs, gonna make 3D models of them, and if I have time, make some comics about them.

Their spiritual predecessors are these two:

And the gryphon and kappa's predecessors from the last series:


When you compare them, you can see the previous iteration was more toony, and as cool as it was aesthetically, I think I prefer something that leans more towards anime/manga., thus why the re-designs.

As for games, I made a 3D game of the previous characters, but only managed to get two of them in it, try it out here:
If on Phone: 
If on PC: 

As for 3D modeling, I took one I made from the 3 character iterations ago, and the one from the last iteration. and experimented with it recently to get the anime look with the outlines and cel shading:


On the right you can see how it looks without the effects.


Lastly, I prefer to make comics, but I feel that my 3D potential is probably higher(lol), so I'm conflicted, but anyway, I finally got around to finishing a comic that had I had done the art of a few years ago, and just finally put in the real dialogue this summer, only the first chapter is colored, these characters are like 5 iterations back, so you can see how the Knight/Princess role designs have evolved since then:


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 25, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Thank you you're so helpful





Jouninja said:


> @StarlightAshley For a game and comic, once I finish the designs, gonna make 3D models of them, and if I have time, make some comics about them.
> 
> Their spiritual predecessors are these two:
> 
> ...


Wow I've always wanted to learn 3d modeling! but it seems overwhelming, How long did it take you to learn?


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 25, 2018)

@StarlightAshley I'm still learning it, but to get to the point where I could make my own 3D model, I think it took 2 days(studying in the afternoon only), might have taken a week of afternoon studying, can't quite remember.  My first 3D model was an unholy abomination though. Here's the second one, which I made the day after:

I too thought it was overwhelming and avoided it for a long time. Then I tried it out and was like a fish in water.  I started maybe a year and a half ago, I would have mastered it by now if I wasn't so busy with other things. Anyways, the point is, never listen to others about how hard stuff is until you try it out yourself. *What is hard for somebody, might be easy for you to pick up on. *

To answer your second question in your previous post, yeah, I agree that making the knight shorter gives him the underdawg vibe. In previous iterations, like in the pic below, he's usually the shortest or second shortest of the guys in the main group, in that comic I posted, he was exatly in the middle for heights when the full group is gathered:

or this below example(in unrelated news, both top and bottom rows kind of look derpy, never draw without a desk.) 


 The bottom row is just terrible, but it was a failed experiment trying to combine various styles, only to create a...monster. 

EDIT: If anybody wants to see my 1st 3D model ever, its in this link, but be warned, it's grotesque, really:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 25, 2018)

Wh


Jouninja said:


> @StarlightAshley I'm still learning it, but to get to the point where I could make my own 3D model, I think it took 2 days(studying in the afternoon only), might have taken a week of afternoon studying, can't quite remember.  My first 3D model was an unholy abomination though. Here's the second one, which I made the day after:
> 
> I too thought it was overwhelming and avoided it for a long time. Then I tried it out and was like a fish in water.  I started maybe a year and a half ago, I would have mastered it by now if I wasn't so busy with other things. Anyways, the point is, never listen to others about how hard stuff is until you try it out yourself. *What is hard for somebody, might be easy for you to pick up on. *
> 
> ...


Oh what program did you use to create your models? Blender?


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 25, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Wh
> 
> Oh what program did you use to create your models? Blender?



Later models where made in Blender, but those first two and some after where made entirely in Sculptris, which is like the free version of Zbrush, which is mainly for 3D printing and non-game 3D models, usually, although you could still try to use those models for games. Doing it through Blender allows you to optimize the models for game engines like Unity and Unreal.


----------



## Loni (Nov 25, 2018)

# 2H, 2B, 5B pencils on Strathmore 400 Series drawing paper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 26, 2018)

Roaming through space

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Nov 26, 2018)

That's like your best thing ever. Nice.


----------



## Magic (Nov 26, 2018)

Kinda Xenoblade vibe to it;


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 26, 2018)

Well, I did listen to a lot of Xenoblade 2's soundtrack while drawing it 
The coloring didn't exactly go as I wanted, but yeah. 

Here be my lines:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 26, 2018)

Feeling very uuhh.. artblocked still, did a small drawing few days ago that looks different from how i imagined it to be, wip for now though may change later a bit


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 26, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> Lots of Practice is the number 1 thing people say to do to get better at drawing is it really that simple?



Well, you also need patience, It takes years to get to the point where you _know_ how to draw and can draw fast. I can only show how practice does help:


*Spoiler*: _Artgerm_ 




Pic on the right was done 2015







*Spoiler*: _wlop_ 






One of his more recent pics:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 26, 2018)

Scanner is being funky, so here's a horribly lit photo instead lol.
Pencil and eraser included for extra vanity points

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 26, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Scanner is being funky, so here's a horribly lit photo instead lol.
> Pencil and eraser included for extra vanity points


You're good at drawing anime style! Her mouth is so small though


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 26, 2018)

StarlightAshley said:


> You're good at drawing anime style! Her mouth is so small though



 It is, lol.
For sketches like this, I just draw what I feel, and that felt right at that moment. 
That and it just might be a habit


----------



## Loni (Nov 27, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Scanner is being funky, so here's a horribly lit photo instead lol.
> Pencil and eraser included for extra vanity points


This looks great ESD!  I love the anime style you use for your character drawings.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 28, 2018)

Tried going super anorexic and thin with the lines - mostly inspired by going through pixiv fanart and stuff and marveling  at how thin everyone's lines usually were. Still ended up thicker than I'd have liked. And the effort did take it's toll. I was zombie mode by the time I started the wing things and had no idea what I was doing.


*Spoiler*: _Lines_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Nov 28, 2018)

# 2B pencil on copy paper.  Did this in April.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sierra117 (Nov 30, 2018)

Drawing characters looking up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Nov 30, 2018)

Robo said:


> Drawing characters looking up


  I can't believe how good the artists on this site are becoming. Robo that looks great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 30, 2018)

Drew sonic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 30, 2018)

WIP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 2, 2018)

Tryin Mythra from Xenoblade 2 playing Tennis . . . .



Yeah . . . . not even close

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 2, 2018)

This was a draw till I get sleepy session (these be the halfway decent ones anyways):



Ochako from MHA:


Ran out of juice here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Tryin Mythra from Xenoblade 2 playing Tennis . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah . . . . not even close


Looks like zero suit samus


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 3, 2018)

Fire oc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 5, 2018)

Found some forgotten doodles of said characters, lol. The Knight/Princess variations are from 2 months ago, while the Fairy is from a year ago! I don't know how I forgot to post that version of her, but I could use elements from these designs in the new kind.










The latest designs from a few posts back are superior imo, except for the fairy, who needs that old design fused with the newer version.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 5, 2018)

Another attempt at drawing sonic srry for it being inferior to the previous one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 7, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> WIP


finished my arc wip

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 7, 2018)

Drew the fusions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 10, 2018)

Trying to get a handle on this style here lol:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Dec 12, 2018)

Drew Christmas Indo some time ago (because of course I did)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 12, 2018)

Some sketches I did to appease the Mistress Sleep over the last couple of days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 13, 2018)

first christmas wip

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Garcher (Dec 13, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> first christmas wip


how many years until you will be the next Creayus


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 13, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> how many years until you will be the next Creayus


that man's been drawing cc weekly for a goddamn decade, it will take many years in the mountains to achieve such a consistent pace similar to a god


----------



## Garcher (Dec 13, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> that man's been drawing cc weekly for a goddamn decade, it will take many years in the mountains to achieve such a consistent pace similar to a god


show some dedication for your waifu


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 13, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> show some dedication for your waifu


alas but i am typing from those mountains


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> that man's been drawing cc weekly for a goddamn decade, it will take many years in the mountains to achieve such a consistent pace similar to a god


oh that C.C dude.

That's true love.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 14, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> that man's been drawing cc weekly for a goddamn decade, it will take many years in the mountains to achieve such a consistent pace similar to a god



Creayus


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2018)

Like I can't imagine painting my wife for 10 years straight 

him painting C.C non stop. Gotta come from a place of pure love.


----------



## Sierra117 (Dec 15, 2018)

light sketches before drawing over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 15, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Like I can't imagine painting my wife for 10 years straight
> 
> him painting C.C non stop. Gotta come from a place of pure love.


for real
he's also found a great middleground where he draws CC in tons of different outfits, usually from current characters; so while a lot of artists may be drawing X popular girl of the season he just draws CC in X character's outfit so he has that freshness to a new outfit or character while still drawing CC at the same time


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 15, 2018)

christmas waifu drawing basically done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 15, 2018)

Characters mood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Dec 17, 2018)

drawing building geometry isn't very fun, but rewarding when it's all done. Really helps fill the page with detail. But it really feels nice to go to a panel where you can focus on a character close-up every once and a while and not have to worry about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Dec 18, 2018)

Robo said:


> drawing building geometry isn't very fun, but rewarding when it's all done. Really helps fill the page with detail. But it really feels nice to go to a panel where you can focus on a character close-up every once and a while and not have to worry about it.


Robo's to do list:
1. master _digital_ inking <check>
2. master perspective <check>
3.


----------



## Sierra117 (Dec 18, 2018)

@Loni digital inking


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 18, 2018)

Doing a drawing for theme of the week, hope i'll finish it till deadline, haha here's a wip ~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 19, 2018)

Cleanded it up a bit ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 19, 2018)

wip

real file is like 10000 by 6000 
, base let's see how far I can take this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 19, 2018)

not done yet but i guess i gotta submit it now to [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / cafes



will try to get it done within the next few days ~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2018)

bah bad mountains.

I'll finish this later. Time for a nap. 

Sorry for file being huge when you click it.  

I need like a day or something. ~_~

so much stuff to fix.


----------



## Loni (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh, @RemChu that is a nice use of texture.  It is coming together nicely.


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2018)

Normal file size




and this today

kinda meh atm



so bad lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 23, 2018)

Muh Mythra: Xmas Edition



black, gray and white version:



I've always loved the look of some solid, dark and hard shadows - like the works of Takeshi Koike and Mike Mignola. I've tried it before, and it is pretty time consuming and mentally demanding for me to do. Tried it again, and it is still pretty exhausting. But yeah, did each shadowed area as their own layer, then just gimped in some colorization here for each one. Or, that was supposed to be the plan, but I forgot to do base layers, and ended up fuzzy selecting in the base areas+shadowed areas and paint bucketed them all until I remembered the original plan of attack. It was a pain, lol. It aint as clean as it could be, but I still do like the way it turned out tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 23, 2018)

I did a Christmas piece with my Oc’s tried to take a good picture of it didn’t work out


----------



## Gin (Dec 24, 2018)

christmas present for my mom 

need to finesse it a little more but for the most part done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gin (Dec 24, 2018)

also while i'm here a couple of wips i'm being lazy with


*Spoiler*: _rough sketches_ 










*Spoiler*: _incomplete finals_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas sonic edition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Babby (Dec 25, 2018)

Heres a DnD thing


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2018)

hmmmm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 27, 2018)

Loni said:


> Oh, @RemChu that is a nice use of texture.  It is coming together nicely.


Missed this, thanks. Hope you had a pleasant Christmas.


----------



## Loni (Dec 27, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Missed this, thanks. Hope you had a pleasant Christmas.


No problem.  Christmas was good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 29, 2018)

Practicing poses

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 29, 2018)

These bihs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 30, 2018)

Tats in a ponytail/labcoat thing combo



Tatsumaki's regular hair is a nightmare, and I like ponytails . . . So it's a win win for going back to giving her a ponytail when I try to draw her.

I tried going gray scale and separating each area type into their own layers for easy colorization again like I did for the Mythra Christmas pic, but, I screwed up again by shading the clothes and skin on the same layer, and didn't notice till I got to the coloring step.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 1, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Practicing poses



Happy New Years guys!  This is some pretty sweet practice Claudio, looks like you're ending 2018 off right... I wonder what 2019 has in store for us.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 1, 2019)

Loni said:


> Happy New Years guys!  This is some pretty sweet practice Claudio, looks like you're ending 2018 off right... I wonder what 2019 has in store for us.


Hopefully something good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 1, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Hopefully something good


Amen to that brother.


----------



## Loni (Jan 2, 2019)

First drawing of 2019, done in PS CC.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 2, 2019)

Drew esdeath

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jan 2, 2019)

Another one, this time in Clip Studio Paint.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 2, 2019)

ReDrew my oc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Jan 4, 2019)

will color

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jan 4, 2019)

Brian said:


> will color


  First off, Happy New Year Brian!!!  Second, the tiger looks incredibly pro and original in a cartoony way.  I love it.  Pay attention kids, this man is doing it right.


----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 4, 2019)

Brian said:


> will color



I agree with Loni. Your stuff is in par with what you'd see in tradition cel-animated movies from the likes of Disney. I really wish they'd do 2-D like they used to.

-----------

@Claudio Swiss Good job on those poses. You should try and do more, you'll only get more refined.

-----------

Here's a panel I finished a bit back. Getting expressions down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Jan 4, 2019)

Oh right. Drawing. Need to get back to it after December's workload nearly killed me 

Anyway the only thing I did so far in 2019 is this 10 min Nanachi doodle cause of some Discord memeing

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brian (Jan 4, 2019)

Loni said:


> First off, Happy New Year Brian!!!  Second, the tiger looks incredibly pro and original in a cartoony way.  I love it.  Pay attention kids, this man is doing it right.



Happy new years loni  and thanks I try



Robo said:


> I agree with Loni. Your stuff is in par with what you'd see in tradition cel-animated movies from the likes of Disney. I really wish they'd do 2-D like they used to.



I wish but I think 2d animation will make a come back but I doubt disney will do it 

Also the drawing looks good keep practicing


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2019)

Made today this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Jan 5, 2019)

Today I went to work intending to draw Ozen as well and so I did (we don't get too many customers during the post-New Year holidays)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 5, 2019)

The gunslinger archetype, but I wasn't sure how tall to make him, in the end, I made him the second tallest of the characters so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 5, 2019)

I think I might give the gryphon a tail, since he IS a gryphon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jan 6, 2019)

Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> Today I went to work intending to draw Ozen as well and so I did (we don't get too many customers during the post-New Year holidays)


Oh man!  This looks great.  Nothing beats traditional pencil drawings.  I like the range of value used and how smooth everything looks.


----------



## Xel (Jan 6, 2019)

Loni said:


> Oh man!  This looks great.  Nothing beats traditional pencil drawings.  I like the range of value used and how smooth everything looks.



It's actually all done with just one pencil (I got this mechanical one that refuses to die). And I use a smoothening thing whose English name I don't know but it looks like this



It might be lazy, but I like it this way because it doesn't smear all over the place like soft pencils do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Jan 6, 2019)

Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> It's actually all done with just one pencil (I got this mechanical one that refuses to die). And I use a smoothening thing whose English name I don't know but it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> It might be lazy, but I like it this way because it doesn't smear all over the place like soft pencils do.


Oh cool, I think its called a blending stump in English.


----------



## Xel (Jan 9, 2019)

Nanachi and Mitty cause I can't stop crying over this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 10, 2019)

Trying new things


----------



## Xel (Jan 10, 2019)

Welp I drew Fuu



Also with headband

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 12, 2019)

Drew this Captain Marvel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 15, 2019)

How'd it going guys?

Wanna do something... different?

I made a *contest* out of a a random idea from the Alley guys. This should be interesting 

Join up and challenge yourselves!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 15, 2019)

entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Hero , coudn't finish my other drawing in time and had to go with plan B 



Saitama from OPM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Jan 15, 2019)

Shit, weeks go by too fast


----------



## Xel (Jan 15, 2019)

Also I drew myself a Nanachi ava

Edit: separately


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 15, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Hero , coudn't finish my other drawing in time and had to go with plan B
> 
> 
> 
> Saitama from OPM




Meanwhile, ONE in the past: "Oh shit I gotta make this manga about a superhero, but I couldn't finish my other hero in time and had to go with plan B, the baldy."


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 15, 2019)

Did some coloring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 16, 2019)

This gunslinger girl was in my head for two years, but never got a chance to draw her until now.


Meanwhile, I made up this shark girl on the spot. Her fighting style would be similar to Ichigo or Inuyasha's, with the whole curved sword with a name based off a tooth(shark tooth in this case), and being able to shoot slow but giant crescent projectiles(although she can do it with her hands too, but at a smaller scale).


----------



## Xel (Jan 16, 2019)

I wanted to draw Fuu's butt but ended up throwing this together along with a lazy background


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 16, 2019)

More gunslingers, and as for the shark girl, I need to remake her, I think she looks weird.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 17, 2019)

Db heroes sketch 
Oren and Kamin


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 18, 2019)

Here’s some gogeta I drew up  [/QUOTE]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2019)

Just checkin in, showing i'm still at it. 
Going at my action adventure comic atm.  



Trying to draw my rich lady character with some bed hair


*Spoiler*: __ 







Scrapped airship design. Kinda feelin pod racer-ey when I drew it. 



And a panel from my rough draft.





I'll need to practice my explosions and me clouds.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 18, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Just checkin in, showing i'm still at it.
> Going at my action adventure comic atm.
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh a comic what's it about


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Ohhhh a comic what's it about



Just some adventurers going after a treasure in some ancient temple. - with some robot girl awakening to her humanity stuff on the side. If I can do it right, it should be nice, simple and filled with fun action and stuff.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 18, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Just some adventurers going after a treasure in some ancient temple. - with some robot girl awakening to her humanity stuff on the side. If I can do it right, it should be nice, simple and filled with fun action and stuff.


I see looks and sounds interesting
I always think about doing a comic


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 19, 2019)

If I did a normal story, with human characters(so people like the Gryphon and kappa wouldn't exist.) This is what the main line up would look like, I forgot to the draw the 6th, which is a girl.





Then again, I might do something where it's the above style, but have nonhuman characters included. Either way, I'm gonna stick with the other style I'm using and those characters for now, since an all human story/mostly human story would require some mad writing skills to pull off or something. My main style right now makes non-human characters look cool, but if I try to draw them in the above style, they just look weird, I need more experience before I can make good non-humans in that art style.

For example, #2 from the right is arrogant and cocky, while #4 is a coward, but tries his best. You can try to guess the others lol. By the way, who looks like the main character in that line up?? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Jan 20, 2019)

Brian said:


> will color







Finally found some time to work on this, not sure if I gotta fix anything, but i'm content w this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2019)

Brian said:


> Finally found some time to work on this, not sure if I gotta fix anything, but i'm content w this.



Awesome pics, I really like the colors


----------



## Loni (Jan 20, 2019)

Brian said:


> Finally found some time to work on this, not sure if I gotta fix anything, but i'm content w this.


This is just amazing Brian.  I also see now how Tigers camouflage themselves.  Just brilliant work... yes, the best.


----------



## Brian (Jan 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Awesome pics, I really like the colors





Loni said:


> This is just amazing Brian.  I also see now how Tigers camouflage themselves.  Just brilliant work... yes, the best.



thanks guys, i'll try to post more here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 23, 2019)

The Princess with some stances for her light beam techniques.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 23, 2019)

So the irresponsible kappa girl gets hired for a mission where they defend a fortress from dragons, upon the arrival of the invaders, her initial action is to goof off and take a selfie(with their high technology, their smartphone equivalent devices can actually hover hands free) just moments before the invaders attack. Of course, her high rating is due to immensely powerful defensive skills with that small shield/buckler of hers. Think Nel's Double Cero Counter or Ukitake's Shikai ability from Bleach(except the shield does it in thise case) or Full Counter from The Seven Deadly Sins(except that it costs energy and she has to pick the right counter,(such as for physical or energy based attacks), as well as the fact that she has different varieties, such as the type that unleashes an explosion in response, or uses the attack energy and shoots it back as an energy beam.


The gunslinger girl is from the same organization as the other gunslingers. They all use the same style of fighting, which is too manifest/materialize/conjure up bullets for their guns(and all use the same naming convention, but how the bullet is made differs from gunslinger to gunslinger, as some use solid bullets, while others will even use telekinetic bullets made of pure psi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 23, 2019)

I went bankai and inked a sketch. Now I'm at a crossroads with the colors, aside from trying to decide this character's hair color, then I gotta give her a unique color scheme for her clothes that won't clash with anybody else's in the group. For example, none of the main girl characters can share the same hair color. So if she gets lime green, then the fairy gets purple, and the kappa pink. If purple, then the others get whatever is available and so on and stuff. 



I had her attire's color scheme the other day in my head, but now I can't remember what it was.  So far now I just put some semi-random colors till I figure it out.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 25, 2019)

Did a fusion between two characters Maria and Bailey which leads to Baria
Also did color palette to see which is better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Jan 26, 2019)

I got a new tablet, so I was doodling some stuff after work to test it out. And this can be for the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] if this is enough feet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 26, 2019)

Another sketch of the new knight character. I had a different sort of attire in mind, but I will probably give it to his rival, the holy knight. This protagonist knight has the powers of darkness (EDddgyyy???) but because of it he was branded as "evil" since the knight's are racist against any elements they deem as "evil". Or would that be elementist? Well anyway, according to their religion, they associate are negative elements with Demons and fiends, so by their blind dogma, they opress the lands with their illogical, sometimes dumb rules. Obviously, the Knight has to find another way to make a living since his Knight career is pretty much over after the element reveal test.



Which pose do you think is better?

Note on Darkness:

*Spoiler*: __ 



By the way, Dark element is connected with gravity or space or something in universe. It basically the black stuff in the background of space, lol. It is also a very hard to use element, and a double edged sword sometimes. For example, he can't shoot bolts of darkness since he doesn't have the mind powers for it, so instead he uses it for it's basic function: enhancing inertia to be more powerful than it actually is. What this means is that it enhances anything with momentum, but if it ain't moving, it will not do much. The bad side effect of Darkness is that since it enhances inertia only and not the actual molecules of the object it's "enhacing", that object will break if the force is too much for it. So basically he could shatter his arm if he punches with enough darkness in it, so he has to use his sword, which can take up to x6 it's maximum momentum. Since his strength isn't enhanced, he can't really use it to overpower a strong opponent long term. Literally, just burst attacks is what Darkness is good at. (And if his mind power is high, he could have been able to fire bolts of darkness, which would just destroy the psi bolt it rides on).




EDIT: I fixed this gals legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm redrawing all the boss characters from this sheet I made a while back, each represents an entire story arc(if it where 3-5 chapters manga-wise):  

Didn't get to draw them all, I'll probably remove some like the jester guy and 2nd demon dude, but not the Lion guy and Skeleton dude, need to make their design more serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 27, 2019)

A little something I did today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jan 27, 2019)

A couple of hours.  Painted from reference of an image I took around town.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Jan 28, 2019)

Damn yo!  @Claudio Swiss is leveling up right before our eyes.  @Jouninja , I didn't know you could do it so fresh and so clean.  @MShadows don't hold out on us, show us all that good art you've got tucked away in that imagination of yours.  

This forum's artists are some of the finest.


----------



## MShadows (Jan 28, 2019)

Loni said:


> Damn yo!  @Claudio Swiss is leveling up right before our eyes.  @Jouninja , I didn't know you could do it so fresh and so clean.  @MShadows don't hold out on us, show us all that good art you've got tucked away in that imagination of yours.
> 
> This forum's artists are some of the finest.


Thank you! In the following weeks I'll have more free time so expect more posts from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 28, 2019)

Loni said:


> Damn yo!  @Claudio Swiss is leveling up right before our eyes.  @Jouninja , I didn't know you could do it so fresh and so clean.  @MShadows don't hold out on us, show us all that good art you've got tucked away in that imagination of yours.
> 
> This forum's artists are some of the finest.


Thanks my man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 28, 2019)

A previous drawing I wanted to fix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 29, 2019)

Attempts at NF chan. Wanted to go nine tail fox girl, and then thought it'd be cool if she used em as wings. And that she'd be smug about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Jan 29, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Attempts at NF chan. Wanted to go nine tail fox girl, and then thought it'd be cool if she used em as wings. And that she'd be smug about it.



Cool dude I also thought about a fox girl, but did not think of nine tails, so props for that.


----------



## Loni (Jan 29, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Attempts at NF chan. Wanted to go nine tail fox girl, and then thought it'd be cool if she used em as wings. And that she'd be smug about it.


  The pencil drawing is amazing, you really get a sense of volume in her body and she looks older... in a good way.


----------



## Loni (Jan 29, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Drew this Captain Marvel


CS, I think this is awesome too and I can't wait for the Captain Marvel movie.  The pose on the art is great and the colors are spot on too, all it needs is shading but I'm sure that'll come in due time.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 29, 2019)

Had a nice groove going with the copic markers + pens yesterday, so wanted to have another go with them before I got back to the storyboarding:





Loni said:


> The pencil drawing is amazing, you really get a sense of volume in her body and she looks older... in a good way.



I feel you. Focused the figure sketch more on the pose, and by the time I inked her, she just ended up looking more spritely. But yeah, I was having fun with the markers, so yeah lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Jan 29, 2019)

Suzutsuki from Kancolle cause... @Bontakun can explain it better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 29, 2019)

@Loni Mad Thanks for the mad respect and rep.  So I'm certified fresh now?  Excellent! 

The Oni Lady boss character's pose was bugging me, so I redrew her pose.


Those are her minions around her, and their to scale, so she's really big. For example, the Tanuki in the bottom right is about as big as the Princess character.

All Boss characters have about 2 to 5 minions. Oni lady's minions are based off japanese lore, just like herself. I need to draw her Kanabo weapon better though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 29, 2019)

Finally got out of an art block recently and created my oc Nina a super NightFall 
Went and test some colors to see how it would go and if it’s suits the character

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 29, 2019)

The Doom Sorceress. She has more minions, I just didn't want to draw them all.




Avian Empress. She's missing a minion, but that's mostly all of them. Yeah, that's a giant birb with jacked up arms, all the others are about regular sized.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm wavering! So this pic isn't as good as the previous...  



Bug Queen and her minions.


----------



## Loni (Jan 30, 2019)

Quick sketch, just a couple of hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 30, 2019)

Various pic of my oc Capri in her new form

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Jan 30, 2019)

I've drawn something like this before but that other one was outdated and I deleted it ages ago anyway. So, here's a new one from scratch cause I have no better use of my free time apparently.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jan 31, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Finally got out of an art block recently and created my oc Nina a super NightFall
> Went and test some colors to see how it would go and if it’s suits the character


The one with the black covering half her face looks pretty sweet.  She looks so scary, I could imagine a whole back story to her.  



Jouninja said:


> The Doom Sorceress. She has more minions, I just didn't want to draw them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just noticed that muscular bird in the background, I hope he's one of the good guys.
Jouninja, in a place where there is no shortage of creativity, you manage to always separate yourself with original ideas... excellent job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 31, 2019)

H pencil on 400 series Strathmore Drawing Paper.
15-minute pencil sketches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 31, 2019)

@Loni Thank you.  And nice sketches by the way. That giant bird serves the Avian Empress, so he will technically be an antagonist to the main characters, although these bird people aren't villains. I don't want to spoil the story though. D: I wish I could just start drawing the webtoon/webcomic for it right now.

Here's a size comparison of all the last few bosses I've drawn. The Oni lady(Maybe I should just call her Oni Princess/Onihime.) is over 9 feet tall.


And here's a size comparison of all designs I'm okay with among antagonists and protagonists for this project. I still gotta work on people like the big Rock Boss guy and Demon Lord dude.



You can see the Avian Empress's old design in these short comics, although I'm gonna re-draw the scene with the new designs when I get to that part of the story. As you can see, she is owning somebody who is a master of close combat with just an arrow to show the gap in strength and skill made by her boss level powers.

The numbers are just to identify each plot, rather than the order. Has anybody seen these before?  Anyways, I'll say it again, I can't wait to redraw these scenes in the new style.  I would have in 2018, since these where made 2 years ago, but most of '18 was me doing manual labor style work, and for several months, my tablet and computer where out of reach due to being in another state for work.  Should I get a patron(s)? My current plan is just trying to save up enough money myself so I can set aside a month or two to making a webtoon/webcomic, and seeing how that pans out(which then I'd make a game related to the project), or the reverse and I make the game first, etc. I really like working on this type of stuff, and it's probably why there is so much creativity in my driving force. I'm just that enthusiastic about it.  I want to make something fun and epic, but humorous as well. 



You can tell from the above, how drastic some character archetypes have changed, for example, #1 The fairy fighting Avian Empress has a different costume and is much shorter. I think only the Kappa/Amphibian girl, who's fighting the Bug Queen in #5 has changed the least, design wise, her proportions are just more serious now. Like from this recent piece of art where she's about to take on a horde of Dragons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 1, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> @Loni Thank you.  And nice sketches by the way. That giant bird serves the Avian Empress, so he will technically be an antagonist to the main characters, although these bird people aren't villains. I don't want to spoil the story though. D: I wish I could just start drawing the webtoon/webcomic for it right now.
> 
> Here's a size comparison of all the last few bosses I've drawn. The Oni lady(Maybe I should just call her Oni Princess/Onihime.) is over 9 feet tall.
> 
> ...


  Jouninja, just go for it.  There are artists on Line Webtoon that are not as good as you who have a following and are earning money.  Just make it and post it, if it gets picked up and featured... they make you reboot anyway.


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 1, 2019)

@Loni If things go well for me this month, I might be able to start in March.  Most likely June at the latest. In the meantime, I'm gonna keep drawing concept art and trying to perfect the script whenever I can.  I don't want this to be a half-@$$ed endeavor.  An epic story has to have equally epic art and writing. 

Gotta get the characterization just right too.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 1, 2019)

Head sketches of my Oc Various colors

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 3, 2019)

Princess either being a troll or probably about to do some PSYCHOMETRY on the Knight dude or something. Did this come out right, or does it look weird?

She can levitate, since she trains in psychic stuff(thus the psychometry, as well as telekinesis, paranormal intuition, and so on), alongside being able to generate light element from her spirit side to fire as LASERS(she uses the psychic skills to make the lasers bend and be able to change direction instead of simply flying linearly).

Bookworm?  She must be reading up about those light element techniques, or maybe it's that psychic literature. 



Just a zoom in of the other pic or whatever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 3, 2019)

Painting based on a photo I took in Brooklyn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Feb 4, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Managed to not go into the lewd direction this time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2019)

Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Managed to not go into the lewd direction this time


Good job. He's hung like a... err he's feeding a horse


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 4, 2019)

Maskless Mt. Lady from BnHA



On my adventure comic front, I've got the first chapter - 19 whole pages - roughly plotted and ready to be fully drawn out. Hard part is over now. Now it's on to the actual Hard part - digging deep and getting it done. 

Last year, I had a 15-16 page first chapter of a basketball comic laid out digitally. All the pages were paneled, preliminary drawings filled up every panel, and yet . . . one thing led to another, and I just couldn't get it done. Eventually I ended up drifting away from it and shelving it. 

I don't know if I've matured enough since then to get this done, but yeah. I'm going for it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Xel (Feb 4, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Good job. He's hung like a... err he's feeding a horse



Tfw I never decided whether I wanted the person to be a man or a woman


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2019)

Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> Tfw I never decided whether I wanted the person to be a man or a woman



It's possibly a trap!


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> It's possibly a trap!


Manly chin and neck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 5, 2019)

I was drawing and accidentally reverted to an amalgamated style in Type A, with Type B being the intended style for these two within the series, but type A is kind of interesting. I usually use Type A for more serious characters in the story, but I might use it as well on these two, but I might not and just stick to Type B.

Type A:



Type B:


Issues like this is why I haven't started the webtoon yet, once I figured things out, I should be able to begin. Which style do you prefer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

A, in b the eyes for the girl make her look evil / angry.

and the boy looks like he is going to kill someone with the thicker outline. With the white of his eyes more visible in b with that glare* it looks like someone is going to get messed up pretty bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

You can keep the eyelash stuff and shaded eyes but uh tone down the outline on her eyes in b a bit. Can even keep her eyes that big.

Oh if she's an evil character keep that dark look. lol.

edit:

Moody princess, interesting. Just keep it I guess. haha good job btw!


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 5, 2019)

@RemChu  Thank you for the feedback. I must be getting better then with my expressions then if I conveyed the dude's "I might beat somebody up if they look at me the wrong way", that was my intent! He is very different from the previous Knight hero archetypes I've done in the past, starts out as a grim, tough guy, anti-hero type. Meanwhile the Princess has two different characters written for her, both are moody, but one leans toward her being evil(in this version of the script, the initial meeting with her is a confrontation, and doesn't happen until others are introduced), while in the "Good" script of her, she is introduced early on, and is actually somewhat altruistic and trying to persuade the knight to help out in a just cause(you can guess how well that will go based on the pic). I was planning to still use her "evil" look for that version as well anyway, but Type A fits that personality a little better.

True, I should tone down the outlines, but as the story goes in both versions, that because of her light element, she has trouble sleeping, and plus the brightness of the light, all those factors are part of the reason for the black under her eyes.

Slight spoilers, but the Knight dude's character's dark element is something she is after/or will be after, to allow her to sleep, although that element of the story I'm still trying to write in for both versions since the implications vary greatly depending on whether she is "good" or "evil". Both scripts are interesting but when all is said and done, I will probably give a modified version of the script I didn't choose to their contemporary rivals. I'm hyped for this story, I want to show the world how interesting it is. I got a vague outline of it from start to finish, just gotta work out the kinks of the story.

Some really rough storyboards for some scene that happens well into the story, but still in the early arcs. I didn't want to post it until I refined it more but...:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Which is the same scene that leads to scene #6 (after a quick fight between them) from these old sketches, which derived their scenes from the same source material although the style is different back then(read right to left):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

Yeah your expressions are great man. 
looking forward to the closer to finished draft stuff. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Xel (Feb 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Manly chin and neck.



At first I wanted it to be a child, then thought about basing them off my former friend whom I went horseback riding with (she was a short girl with a rather boyish face) but ultimately I forgot to add any boobage so


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> At first I wanted it to be a child, then thought about basing them off my former friend whom I went horseback riding with (she was a short girl with a rather boyish face) but ultimately I forgot to add any boobage so


The hair is girly so haha. Good picture.


----------



## Xel (Feb 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> The hair is girly so haha. Good picture.



I also had a passing thought of drawing kid Fuu there so at some point it was potentially a boy too


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 5, 2019)

@RemChu Thanks, once I get around to it I'll post the refined version for that particular draft.

My favorite arc from the source material is the one that involves dragons. It's considered a high difficulty arc so chronologically it can't be an early arc everytime. One of the games I made with similar characters takes place in a dragon arc of its story, here are some gifs I made of dragon enemies from it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 5, 2019)

Did some crappy short comic


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 5, 2019)

Avian Empress.

The Doom Sorceress.


"What's so funny?"  is what somebody going up against the Doom Sorceress would ask at this sight of her laughing at them with such disdain. Her indomitable powers allow her to defeat any that have gone against her(not mentioning other boss level types, which is a stalemate fight anyways). The obvious outcome is why she finds any foe she is faced with highly amusing.

The mere audacity of the naive foe thinking they could win is reason enough for her laughter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Feb 6, 2019)

The topic was "feeding" so I did two sketches based on the reference I found. 20-30 minutes for each sketch. HB pencil on 400 series Strathmore drawing paper. The second one was influenced by Loish's style. She is one of my art heroes.  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]   [HASHTAG]#feeding[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#feedingbaby[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#feedingdeer[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (Feb 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 6, 2019)

Vinrae and Bailey
Two sister most powerful Forms 

Here’s Bailey Nova From different color palate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 7, 2019)

Based on an old sketch I made years back I decided to draw An OC GoD and to se which color palatte suits him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Feb 7, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] a giant... thing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 7, 2019)

Anyways made this  
One the top Gods in a story I’m planning testing out which colors suits him more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2019)

Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] a giant... thing



It's like shadow of the colossus. Cool.


----------



## Xel (Feb 8, 2019)

RemChu said:


> It's like shadow of the colossus. Cool.



SotC fanart was my first thought but then I decided I want a (more literal) shadowy creature instead.


----------



## Loni (Feb 8, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Based on an old sketch I made years back I decided to draw An OC GoD and to se which color palatte suits him


While it does remind me of Kratos, it looks like you're improving steadily so keep at it, you'll get there and even go further.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 8, 2019)

Loni said:


> While it does remind me of Kratos, it looks like you're improving steadily so keep at it, you'll get there and even go further.


What u think of the lil comic I made


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Loni (Feb 8, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> What u think of the lil comic I made


I think it's a solid start but it needs work.  You should pay attention to what other comics are doing right when you read them and try to see why... so you can liven up yours a bit more.


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 8, 2019)

The Princess's fighting stance, although she's looking in a mirror since it's her left hand with the magnifying glass that is suppose to be forward, while her right hand generates light energy to project through the magnifier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 8, 2019)

Did a quick Ochako in a Game of Death jumpsuit.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 8, 2019)

Remember my problem of how I couldn't really think of anything to draw when I had just come back from living on the ocean? Now my problem is the opposite, lol, I blink and see a shot of something. This time, I blinked, and saw this quirky perspective shot of the Fairy in this exact pose!


Same thing was happening with some boss characters, I blink and would see some specific perspective shot, for example, that laughing shot of the Doom Sorceress was from when I closed my eyes, totally weird(and it turned out different from what I saw since I changed some things from that shot, as it was more epic and terrifying originally, but this time I didn't alter it). Does this happen to anybody else? *I don't really understand the mechanism or reason behind this. *

Below are some doods that are comedy relief types. Each will be in their own group. For the protagonist group, it's either gonna be the buff bunny on the far left, or the dragon dude. The buff bunny is an all bark no bite sort of character, he looks tough, but he's faking it. The Dragon is a bit of a coward and flies off in the face of impending danger, sometimes even at the drop of a pin, but is actually strong and doesn't know it. The bunny dood has a cliche backstory, as he's looking for his sister, which is that samurai bunny I posted a while back, while the Dragon's I'm still writing. These are the only two I'm considering, the others are just for other teams.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 9, 2019)

Did a sketch plus color of my OC Vinrae in a dynamic pose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2019)

Did this for theme of the week but only noticed just now that the theme has already changed lol.
Oh well.
(It goes from left to right)



Here is the robo maid and her master from my adventure comic. I may or may not have this sequence in the chapter 2, whenever I get there. Tried to squeeze this all on one page - and thus everything got small and cramped near the end.



*Spoiler*: _extra sketches_ 










*Tagging this for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Feb 10, 2019)

About 2.5 hours in Photoshop CC.  Based on a reference image I took last summer at work.


----------



## Loni (Feb 10, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Did this for theme of the week but only noticed just now that the theme has already changed lol.
> Oh well.
> (It goes from left to right)
> 
> ...


The comic is pretty amazing.  I love how whimsical it is and it is easy to read... some people don't know how hard that is to do.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 10, 2019)

Loni said:


> About 2.5 hours in Photoshop CC.  Based on a reference image I took last summer at work.


Amazing! You really make me feel the shade of the trees and the brightness of the sun!


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 10, 2019)

I got inspire to make this so here’s Jiren vs Broly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Feb 11, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Amazing! You really make me feel the shade of the trees and the brightness of the sun!


  Thanks, Bontakun, that was one of my goals.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 11, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Feb 12, 2019)

Randomly did a 15 minute doodle of Cirdan (Tolkien legendarium character), don't ask

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 12, 2019)

Wizard dude that is the earliest rival to the Knight in the story.

He's suppose to be an arrogant, douchebaggy type of person. What do you think?


----------



## Loni (Feb 13, 2019)

Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> Randomly did a 15 minute doodle of Cirdan (Tolkien legendarium character), don't ask


  This looks like Gandalf from the illustrations in The Hobbit.  I read the book last year before watching the films.  I enjoyed the movies more because of the book.


----------



## Xel (Feb 13, 2019)

Loni said:


> This looks like Gandalf from the illustrations in The Hobbit.  I read the book last year before watching the films.  I enjoyed the movies more because of the book.



I picture Gandalf as more... hairy and beardy, myself. And also older-looking. Cirdan is an Elf, and while he is meant to look old (mostly due to the many sorrows he endured since Elves normally don't physically age) I still picture him as appearing less aged than the wizards/Istari.

I have read pretty much everything I could find by Tolkien, though the last time I read his works was about a decade ago. I like the LotR movies (saw them back when they came out), but never watched the Hobbit ones.


----------



## Loni (Feb 13, 2019)

Two-hour sketch in PS CC.

@Lillianne von Phoenix you need to see The Hobbit, the movie is a little different than the book but still an excellent movie.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 13, 2019)

Relevant to discussions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 13, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Anyways made this
> One the top Gods in a story I’m planning testing out which colors suits him more


Red looks best imo.


----------



## Xel (Feb 13, 2019)

Loni said:


> @Lillianne von Phoenix you need to see The Hobbit, the movie is a little different than the book but still an excellent movie.



I just don't watch many movies nowadays so it's unlikely that I'll ever get to it.


----------



## Xel (Feb 13, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

Tryin to do a finished thing for the NFChan contest entry.
This didn't quite click for me enough to continue with it, but I'm still kinda fond of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Feb 13, 2019)

Really happy how this is turning out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Feb 14, 2019)

update:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 14, 2019)

Various colors for Bailey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 15, 2019)

Robo said:


> update:


This looks great.  I like how you shaded and painted it, especially clothes.  It gives the feel of the original Naruto anime and takes me back to 2004 when I started watching it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 15, 2019)

My previous NfChan had a sorta Princess Mononoke type of short wolf fur cape she wore. It kinda clashed with the rest of the tails, so I figured to just let her drape herself in her tails in a way - when she wasn't being all ego-y and going angel mode.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 15, 2019)

Tried out various texture and test out which color suits my Oc more for his new form    
What u think? @Loni

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Feb 16, 2019)

My drawing pad is preventing me from properly scanning the sketch. 


*Spoiler*: _King Nanatsu no Taizai_ 











I want to practice shading. I feel like that's my weakest link. Shades never blend like I want them to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Feb 16, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> I want to practice shading. I feel like that's my weakest link. Shades never blend like I want them to.



What do you use? Pencils?


----------



## Skylar (Feb 16, 2019)

Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> What do you use? Pencils?



I do. Graphite pencils. I use 2H to sketch, 2B to redraw on top of the sketch and then I do most of my shading within the 6B - HB range. Very rarely do I shade with H pencils unless I need something real light. I feel like the hardness of H pencils makes the drawing look very disorganized when filling and shading. 

I recently bought charcoal pencils because the shininess the dark graphite pencils produce was disturbing me. 

Haven't tried them though.


----------



## Xel (Feb 16, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> I do. Graphite pencils. I use 2H to sketch, 2B to redraw on top of the sketch and then I do most of my shading within the 6B - HB range. Very rarely do I shade with H pencils unless I need something real light. I feel like the hardness of H pencils makes the drawing look very disorganized when filling and shading.
> 
> I recently bought charcoal pencils because the shininess the dark graphite pencils produce was disturbing me.
> 
> Haven't tried them though.



Ah, I see. I thought you were talking about colors  Can't help you with this since I use one pencil for everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 16, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> My drawing pad is preventing me from properly scanning the sketch.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _King Nanatsu no Taizai_
> ...


 
This is what your sketch looks like when you adjust the contrast of the scanned lines in Photoshop.  Try repositioning the paper on the scanner's bed to eliminate the shadow that is at the top of this page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 16, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Tried out various texture and test out which color suits my Oc more for his new form
> What u think? @Loni


I think it looks solid, its kind of hard to tell the difference between the first two and the last two though.  It also looks a lot like Goku.  Try drawing other characters from other series to mix it up and broaden your range.

At the end of the day, it's up to you... if drawing DBZ makes you happy then do that, I'm not one to take away what makes you happy.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 16, 2019)

Loni said:


> This is what your sketch looks like when you adjust the contrast of the scanned lines in Photoshop.  Try repositioning the paper on the scanner's bed to eliminate the shadow that is at the top of this page.



Ohh Nice, thank you very much. I'll try putting it the other way to see if I can get rid f the shadow. The ideal would be to detach the page and scan it but I always lose my drawings  when I do that.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 17, 2019)

Loni said:


> I think it looks solid, its kind of hard to tell the difference between the first two and the last two though.  It also looks a lot like Goku.  Try drawing other characters from other series to mix it up and broaden your range.
> 
> At the end of the day, it's up to you... if drawing DBZ makes you happy then do that, I'm not one to take away what makes you happy.


Just inspired by the series among many others my man thanks for the feedback 
Anyways I went and drew another oc in her Super Form testing out various colors to see how she looks


----------



## MShadows (Feb 18, 2019)

Haven't drawn that much lately, but I made this sketch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 18, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Haven't drawn that much lately, but I made this sketch


THICC


----------



## Xel (Feb 18, 2019)

Suzutsuki again cause she is my life now I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 18, 2019)

I went to sleep last night, and like a few minutes after I close my eyes and was nearly asleep, I see this: 

{The necklace was suppose to be a chain necklace with a money sign in the "vision" or whatever you want to call those images that show up under your eyelids, so I changed it to a ring necklace since the original necklace is too...gangsta?}

I'm forced to wake up and draw what I saw before I forget.  It's not even a main character or even my fave character and yet, she shows up the most in these "visions". 

Anyway, I decided to just try to figure out her colors already, while giving her the usual uniform she wears in the series[The above attire kind of reminds of those chapter cover pages in action manga where the character is dressed in clothes they would never wear in the series, such as in OP or Bleach], I couldn't tell if her hair was pink or purple, so I tried both. Lavender skin is just an option of if I want to have variety of skin colors in this series.


Alternate colors, I'm leaning towards pink rather than purple hair. Still trying to decide.

*Spoiler*: _ALTERNATE COLORS_ 








Lavender skin is just an option of if I want to have variety of skin colors in this series.

EDIT: _So does anybody see like random, vivid images when they close their eyes? And the only reason I mention it is because it wasn't this prominent before.  Some stuff I draw randomly and are planned, other stuff, I draw because I saw it in my mind or when I closed my eyes. *Like closing my eyes acts like an random art generator(but using characters I already made, but putting them in random situations or poses)*_*.* 

_The other day, I heard people talking about it, and a guy was saying he can't visualize stuff when he closes his eyes, that he can only think in abstract or something. Maybe I should google this or something, but I wanted to ask if anybody else is having stuff like this happen? _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 18, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Feb 19, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> I went to sleep last night, and like a few minutes after I close my eyes and was nearly asleep, I see this:
> 
> {The necklace was suppose to be a chain necklace with a money sign in the "vision" or whatever you want to call those images that show up under your eyelids, so I changed it to a ring necklace since the original necklace is too...gangsta?}
> 
> ...



A lot of artist's masterpieces come through their dreams. Looks like your gift is evolving.


----------



## Xel (Feb 19, 2019)

Meanwhile, I did another Suzu  Although, drawing characters that are originally distinctly anime-styled isn't a good idea for me, with my tendency to proportionate faces my own way  But I can't help it, I love her so much


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 19, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> A lot of artist's masterpieces come through their dreams. Looks like your gift is evolving.



I see, thanks, it must have evolved from me changing my perspective on an aspect of life in recent times. 

Here's a good example of a vision from seeing another imgae, out of all the other entries in the NF-chan thread, Bontakun's design was the only one that triggered a "vision", I saw a 'glimpse' of this particular scene in my mind, so I drew the below pic of what I saw, especially since I hadn't forgotten it after some time had passed.  There are a lot of cool glimpses of things that I forget within hours which would have made for good art.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2019)

Brah....


----------



## Skylar (Feb 19, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> I see, thanks, it must have evolved from me changing my perspective on an aspect of life in recent times.
> 
> Here's a good example of a vision from seeing another imgae, out of all the other entries in the NF-chan thread, Bontakun's design was the only one that triggered a "vision", I saw a 'glimpse' of this particular scene in my mind, so I drew the below pic of what I saw, especially since I hadn't forgotten it after some time had passed.  There are a lot of cool glimpses of things that I forget within hours which would have made for good art.



That's interesting. 

Your drawing reminds me of Naruto's nine tails form for some reason.


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 19, 2019)

@Tendou Izumi Yeah, before now, I would only get glimpses from seeing art or 2D stuff.

It's Bontakun's design, but my sketch is just what I glimpsed in my mind after seeing his sketch:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> I see, thanks, it must have evolved from me changing my perspective on an aspect of life in recent times.
> 
> Here's a good example of a vision from seeing another imgae, out of all the other entries in the NF-chan thread, Bontakun's design was the only one that triggered a "vision", I saw a 'glimpse' of this particular scene in my mind, so I drew the below pic of what I saw, especially since I hadn't forgotten it after some time had passed.  There are a lot of cool glimpses of things that I forget within hours which would have made for good art.


lol yes! I like it!

My final will be pretty much this girl, but I will play with the color scheme a bit to see what works.

Your creative process reminds me of certain music writers who write music they suddenly hear in their head.


----------



## Xel (Feb 20, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> I see, thanks, it must have evolved from me changing my perspective on an aspect of life in recent times.
> 
> Here's a good example of a vision from seeing another imgae, out of all the other entries in the NF-chan thread, Bontakun's design was the only one that triggered a "vision", I saw a 'glimpse' of this particular scene in my mind, so I drew the below pic of what I saw, especially since I hadn't forgotten it after some time had passed.  There are a lot of cool glimpses of things that I forget within hours which would have made for good art.



I remember being like this when I was younger. The most random things would inspire me and something small like, say, an oddly-shaped cloud could make my brain create some sci-fi landscape  It kinda went away overtime though. Bit of a shame, since I have the technical means to digitally draw anything now but didn't back then.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 20, 2019)

Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> Meanwhile, I did another Suzu  Although, drawing characters that are originally distinctly anime-styled isn't a good idea for me, with my tendency to proportionate faces my own way  But I can't help it, I love her so much



Too bad she'll never see you as any more than someone to make pumpkin dishes for


----------



## Xel (Feb 20, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Too bad she'll never see you as any more than someone to make pumpkin dishes for



Better than Fuu who would probably murder me


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 20, 2019)

Here we go with a Maidbot short comic again.
Also, left to right again:







I was supposed to work on the actual comic today 

But I wanted to try a new practice routine today. Usually for practice, I do a page of poses, a page of hands/feet, and then a page of faces - as inspired from OPM's 100 pushups, 100 situps, 100 squats and 10km run quote. Each individual drawing is done with a 30 second timer, drawn from an image of the subject I have on screen at the time. I'm not able to do 100 each, nor do this every single day, yet ,cause, you know, time and shit coming up. Thus I just do just a page each. So where was my 10k run equivalent?



This was . . . that. I tasked myself to draw a page full of a sequence of a single event with each image imagined and drawn in 30 seconds, tho some went over the limit and some went under. All in all, I clocked this in about 10 minuets. I've done this flow of sequential image thing before and found it fun and it worked a lot of creative muscles, but adding the timer aspect amped things up even more.

Anyways, I liked what I had, so I did a layout of all of this on some sticky notes and then drew it out on PC, which took the rest of my drawing time today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skylar (Feb 20, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> @Tendou Izumi Yeah, before now, I would only get glimpses from seeing art or 2D stuff.
> 
> It's Bontakun's design, but my sketch is just what I glimpsed in my mind after seeing his sketch:



Ohh, I see the reference. Do you plan on submitting something for NF chan?


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 20, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> lol yes! I like it!
> 
> My final will be pretty much this girl, but I will play with the color scheme a bit to see what works.
> 
> Your creative process reminds me of certain music writers who write music they suddenly hear in their head.



Awesome, look forward to seeing your final rendition. 

 Really? That actually happens to me as well regarding music, at night usually, I'll hear a melody in my head that I've never heard anywhere before, and sounds good too, and I'll have no way to record it since I don't know music symbols. I did manage to humm one of the songs and record it in my 1st smartphone years back(but I probably won't remember what it was from just the humm alone, since there will be multiple instruments involved in whatever song pops up in my head, I'll have to go find it and get the file off of it. But I think it's a sign that I have some talent in music. Although the random song out of nowhere only happens maybe once a year. 

Lost nearly every other song that had ever popped up in my head because of my inability to record it in the past. 



Suzutsuki said:


> I remember being like this when I was younger. The most random things would inspire me and something small like, say, an oddly-shaped cloud could make my brain create some sci-fi landscape  It kinda went away overtime though. Bit of a shame, since I have the technical means to digitally draw anything now but didn't back then.


Awesome, sort of the same here, I had more incidents when I was like a kid, and usually a good story or good game will make me come up with a bunch of art. In fact, I have a bunch of art from back then that I found a few weeks ago, which I will be at the bottom of this post.  You can SEE the inspiration in them, even though my skills where kind of lacking.



Tendou Izumi said:


> Ohh, I see the reference. Do you plan on submitting something for NF chan?



Yeah, I submitted about 5 of them I think.  Here they are in the spoilers:

*Spoiler*: _NF-chans_ 
















And here are some of my art back when I was constantly needing to draw stuff that I would see in my mind, apparently from 6th grade, since one of the pieces says so. 

My favorite piece has a Dragon, Gryphon, Firebird, and Pheonix, with a fortress on a floating rock in the background, lol. (To me, even now, a Pheonix and Firebird are distinctively different, Firebirds being as common as dragons and gryphons, while Pheonixes are a legendary, singular beast like the Kraken would be.


I really liked drawing gryphons, insects, and frogs apparently, the frog pic is edited, since each stage was like 6 inches apart on a giant sheet for some reason:

This was part of a bigger page, but the knights look uninteresting imo. LOL at the flaming arrows and a golden apple.


This piece is so weird, with the planets in the  background and stuff.  The mind of 11 year old me I guess.


Why did I like drawing wasps, bees, and ants again?


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> Awesome, look forward to seeing your final rendition.
> 
> Really? That actually happens to me as well regarding music, at night usually, I'll hear a melody in my head that I've never heard anywhere before, and sounds good too, and I'll have no way to record it since I don't know music symbols. I did manage to humm one of the songs and record it in my 1st smartphone years back(but I probably won't remember what it was from just the humm alone, since there will be multiple instruments involved in whatever song pops up in my head, I'll have to go find it and get the file off of it. But I think it's a sign that I have some talent in music. Although the random song out of nowhere only happens maybe once a year.
> 
> ...




Good luck on the NF contest. My favorite is the third one. 

Your drawings are super high energy and colorful. I love them.


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 21, 2019)

@Tendou Izumi Thanks, the third one is cool. 

You mean my pics that I drew from when I was like 11 years old? Thanks.  I feel like I lost that sort of lost my coloring ability from back then though.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Good luck on the NF contest. My favorite is the third one.
> 
> Your drawings are super high energy and colorful. I love them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

What kind of mythical creature are we appreciating?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

A reverse centaur


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 21, 2019)

What the hell is that


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 21, 2019)

Here’s a mini comic of two of My Main OC fighting against Urizen they unleash the power as they face the DemiGod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ganymede (Feb 22, 2019)

Is there a tutorial on how to post images? XD
I can’t figure it out. Guess I was away from forums for too long...


----------



## Xel (Feb 22, 2019)

Ganymede said:


> Is there a tutorial on how to post images? XD
> I can’t figure it out. Guess I was away from forums for too long...



Add BB tags like so: [img ]image url[/ img] (remove the spaces). Only https links work.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 22, 2019)

Some villain OC Madison

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 22, 2019)

I'll ink an NF-chan later today, been trying to make this sketch since last night.


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 22, 2019)

The kappagirl is demonstrating her powers passively, and since it's water element, it's leaving a puddle on the ground.


NF-chan is next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 22, 2019)

66% done, just gotta color it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Feb 22, 2019)

I'll post the panel of her when it's completely finished

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 23, 2019)

Knight colors:



Princess colors:




Knight rAgE


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 23, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> Knight colors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knight has come a long way from when I first saw you posting him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Feb 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 23, 2019)

@Bontakun Thanks, he's a lot better than previous knight renditions. What do you think of the RaGe sketches of him? I got this lore in-universe about Bloodknights...  Which is what the rAgE pics are about. 

As for the colors, those are all the pallet sets I'm considering for the Knight.  White hair, black, orange? Persimmon armor, black armor? So many choices. I'll hopefully decide soon.  Same for the Princess, her colors must not conflict majorly with those of her fellow characters. If she gets pink, then the fairy would have to use purple or green or something.  Any team/group can't have clashing colors in this series, but they can't be power rangers either when it comes to color sets...

*The hardest choices require the strongest wills...*


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 23, 2019)

Quick sketch of Heles from Dragon Ball

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Feb 24, 2019)

Painting I started last week and finished today.  It's of a reference image I took around town.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 24, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> @Bontakun Thanks, he's a lot better than previous knight renditions. What do you think of the RaGe sketches of him? I got this lore in-universe about Bloodknights...  Which is what the rAgE pics are about.
> 
> As for the colors, those are all the pallet sets I'm considering for the Knight.  White hair, black, orange? Persimmon armor, black armor? So many choices. I'll hopefully decide soon.  Same for the Princess, her colors must not conflict majorly with those of her fellow characters. If she gets pink, then the fairy would have to use purple or green or something.  Any team/group can't have clashing colors in this series, but they can't be power rangers either when it comes to color sets...
> 
> *The hardest choices require the strongest wills...*



A raging knight huh? When ol' chivalry is not good enough. I like the concept. Maybe you should make his hair stand on end while he's raging to emphasize energy. And I know it's just a concept sketch, but the arm can't extend behind the plane of the back if it's raise. Cool foreshortening otherwise.

As for colors yeah good to have slight variations. If they're both going to be pink then might as well have them wear variations of the same uniform. That works too.


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 24, 2019)

@Bontakun Yeah, exactly!  Speaking of ol' chivalry, one of the antagonists is a judgemental, yet chivalrous knight that would serve as good contrast. 

Hair standing on end to emphasize energy? That would be a neat idea.

Argh, I didn't notice the arm position, I knew something was off. 

I've never considered having them wear variations of the same uniform, interesting concept, probably better than having your wardrobe full of the same uniform, lol. 

Thanks for the feedback, quite useful.


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2019)

Fashion sketches, week old?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 24, 2019)

A drawing I made of Goku kamehameha about to collide with begets galick gun

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 24, 2019)

This bird dude is a rival to the above bird dude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 25, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Best Girl Nia and Dromarch from Xenoblade Chronicles 2



Done with a mechanical pencil and I think a 2H. In a new sketchbook. Almost ripped the page trying to pull it out to scan it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 25, 2019)

few drawings i've done the last few days ~


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2019)

Hmmm, can't rep (need to spread :/)  but very beautiful. Rooster probably my favorite, but yeah like them all.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 25, 2019)

Do S from OPM in a nurse outfit



She should be oozing sex appeal, but I just got her standing there. I want to try again later when I'm not feeling blah.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ganymede (Feb 25, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> Add BB tags like so: [img ]image url[/ img] (remove the spaces). Only https links work.



Thank you!! I have managed to post


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 25, 2019)

So...which is your favorite out of the three?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Feb 25, 2019)

some recent finished () work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 25, 2019)

also a quickish (but still not quick enough) drawing of me as a cute animu grill i did today :3

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 26, 2019)

Did another drawing of her in her super form

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brian (Feb 26, 2019)

wanted to post this last night but I died

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 26, 2019)

Argh, I feel like I've lost my touch with this style of coloring, can't really get it to work, unless you think it's okay, even decent maybe? 


Maybe I should stick to making 3D models and keep pushing through on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 27, 2019)

Brian said:


> wanted to post this last night but I died


 Oh Brian, the colors, scale, and smooth style are great.  I wish you added foliage from the trees behind this tree... or maybe the tree is alone and then we would need the sky or something.  I love it, but I think with your skills you could push it further... like Goku going Super for the first time on Namek.  The expression of the gorilla is priceless, I wonder what he's looking at off camera.


Jouninja said:


> Argh, I feel like I've lost my touch with this style of coloring, can't really get it to work, unless you think it's okay, even decent maybe?
> 
> 
> Maybe I should stick to making 3D models and keep pushing through on that.


  I think you did a good job with this.  The darkest parts of the shadows add too much contrast with a white background... maybe just make it relatively darker instead of going with near black.  Don't stick with 3D models, practice and get the ish down to a perfect science... I know you can do it.
This is awesome too.  People these days think the only way to join the art movement is digital painting.  There are so many fundamentals that need to be mastered and that will translate from traditional drawing to digital so easily.  I'm glad you're still showing us that the pencil can still make good art ESD!!! .  I really have nothing to critique on this because I think my minor issues with it are your style choices... and without style, would it be art?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 27, 2019)

@Loni Yeah, I should have made that a pic that occurs at night, I can't believe I missed a detail like that. 

The pic took about 3 to 5 hours to color and shade.  

I forgot how time consuming it was. 

My favorite type of art is doing ink, but if I have potential with full color illustration, I would give it a go. 

Forgot to post this sketch last night.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 27, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> @Loni Yeah, I should have made that a pic that occurs at night, I can't believe I missed a detail like that.
> 
> The pic took about 3 to 5 hours to color and shade.
> 
> ...


You got a nice artsryle


----------



## Loni (Feb 27, 2019)

This is pretty cool CS.  I think you know where you want to be as an artist and you're taking steps to get there.  Keep going, all it takes is practice, endurance, and perseverance.  You can do it.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 27, 2019)

Loni said:


> This is pretty cool CS.  I think you know where you want to be as an artist and you're taking steps to get there.  Keep going, all it takes is practice, endurance, and perseverance.  You can do it.


Thank you I appreciate thefeed back


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 27, 2019)

@Claudio Swiss Thanks, I think it's great too.  I was gonna give you feedback about your art, but you already did was I was going to suggest.

@Others Found some of my old bleach fan art from *11 or 12 years back*, I think I posted it on here then in the bleach section, but the old links where deleted since IMGUR didn't exist then. I think I might have posted 1 of these recently though. 






I always wondered why the eff Ishida left Chirucci after defeating her, instead of taking her with him, would have been more interesting if she had fought alongside them against the other Espada after he saves her from getting executed by those skullheaded mooks. 

Sure, she returned later(for the final arc), but it would have been better if she had fought with them from the beginning.


----------



## Loni (Feb 28, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> @Claudio Swiss Thanks, I think it's great too.  I was gonna give you feedback about your art, but you already did was I was going to suggest.
> 
> @Others Found some of my old bleach fan art from *11 or 12 years back*, I think I posted it on here then in the bleach section, but the old links where deleted since IMGUR didn't exist then. I think I might have posted 1 of these recently though.
> 
> ...


  These are perfect for throw-back-Thursday aka [HASHTAG]#tbt[/HASHTAG] .


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 28, 2019)

@Loni I wasn't aware of the existence of a throw back thursday, I'll post old stuff there.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brian (Feb 28, 2019)

Loni said:


> Oh Brian, the colors, scale, and smooth style are great.  I wish you added foliage from the trees behind this tree... or maybe the tree is alone and then we would need the sky or something.  I love it, but I think with your skills you could push it further... like Goku going Super for the first time on Namek.  The expression of the gorilla is priceless, I wonder what he's looking at off camera.



Thanks for the feedback, I tried to do some vines but it felt cluttered so I thought the negative space was fine, I guess I was going for something simplistic instead of fully rendered. I imagine he's keeping an eye on his family 

Also keep using reference, your environments are improving


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 1, 2019)

Brian said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I tried to do some vines but it felt cluttered so I thought the negative space was fine, I guess I was going for something simplistic instead of fully rendered. I imagine he's keeping an eye on his family
> 
> Also keep using reference, your environments are improving


  Oh, I see... it still looks good though and I understand that feeling.  Thank you for your kind words.  I was studying color and light online and there was new information in the course but when they gave assignments it was basically... go and paint.  So now I get it, if you want to improve your paintings... then paint.


----------



## Loni (Mar 1, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


>


  I especially like the pencil drawing for this one.


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 2, 2019)

dropping here a few birds again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 2, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> dropping here a few birds again


  They're just so beautiful... it makes me want to cry.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 2, 2019)

Tatsumaki all dressed up and flustered. Also bonus OPM pillows . . .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 3, 2019)

Akko from LWA, somewhat olderish and sportin the Chariot outfit.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 3, 2019)

Ultimate Gohan in his stance in battle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 4, 2019)

Jouninja said:


>


Very nice the expression on the her truly shows hers shock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 4, 2019)

Going through the coloring

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 5, 2019)

@Claudio Swiss Thanks, I literally blink and scene those very scenes during the blink, so I draw it before it's gone.

@people More.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 5, 2019)

Stylized Character portrait.  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 5, 2019)

Loni said:


> Stylized Character portrait.  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


Body of it goods but the expression looks weird or feels off to me


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 5, 2019)

Loni said:


> Stylized Character portrait.  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


Theme is phobias now but thanks for the blast to the week-ago past! 



Claudio Swiss said:


> Body of it goods but the expression looks weird or feels off to me


Probably *his* left eyebrow. 

Now that you mention it, I have a tough time doing angry expressions in three-quarters view too. The eye is supposed to get bigger towards the hidden side (the right of the canvas in this case), but an angry expression means the eyebrow goes downwards towards the same side so what gives?!

Okay looked up some references and for the eye itself they sorta cancel each other out. The eyebrow is still slanted down. Mainly it's play with the eyebrow instead of the eye. But in the case of anime/cartoon style the eye shape needs to change more to get the same effect because it's too big to keep from crashing into the eyebrow. So Loni's portrait eyes seem to be correct in principle. 

It must be the left eyebrow and the mouth. The lip is a bit too open on *his* right, even for shouting.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2019)

This gave me attack on titan vibes.

The pose kind of and the way his weapon looks, but then overall it's like "oh wait he has a cape and armor pads" different. The weapon looks like AoT stuff.


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2019)

I was watching this dude draw Made in Abyss fan art. He said he doesn't like the artist and something is off about him. I kind of agree, I've yet to watch or read the series because the art makes me uncomfortable the characters look slightly sexualized yet childish at the same time and my brain goes "Nope Nope".



But apparently it's really good series/ show.

The dichotomy.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 5, 2019)

^
Discussion continues in convo


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 6, 2019)

I guess the main thing wrong with my last stylized piece was the drawing so I thought I'd practice more stylized guys before I commit to painting another one.  This guy is my inspiration:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Xel (Mar 6, 2019)

Somewhere inbetween Suzu drawings, sketched a character concept for a new story

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 7, 2019)

Going through the background colors

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 8, 2019)

Fae with her Plasma sabre.




Then it got me wondering, "Plasma" isn't an element, it's a state of matter, so now I had to figure out what "element" her plasma blade is, I ended up making this chart, and instead of 4 states of matter, I ended up with 6 to try to explain some of the other "elements" like dark and holy. Although, I might modify it down to 5 or even increase it to 7, with some state of matter between solid and gas as a "neutral" state that would explain stuff like Ki and Magic better. It's a fictional system so I'm not gonna try to have it replicate true physics or anything, but more to make sense for "game balance" and stuff.





I still haven't figured out what element her plasma blade is, most likely Ion or Solar(although I was gonna call it ion or crimsom), or I might add another base element to the chart and have her blade be the plasma state of it.


I just realized, I could probably just have the state of matters loop back on themselves to fill out the ones missing states of matter, and probably just reduce it down to 5, if I keep the 6 or even make it 7, the odd 3 have to behave differently from the other 4 known states. Darn Pseudo-Fantasy science poop thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 9, 2019)

birds again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 9, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> birds again


Nice


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 9, 2019)

Did a draft sketch

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Mar 10, 2019)

Now summer has just finished here, it’s cool down a lot and have been able to draw again.

So I was digitally drawing for nine hours this morning. Had to make an example of my art work, for Pokémon fusions. The only one I had, was someone’s OC I done for them a while ago.

So done the Pokémon fusion of Zapdos and Vaporeon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2019)

*Haven`t really done any art in a long time, art block keeps plagueing my mind the past few months but I did do a little bit of doodling few days ago

Kinda like the piece the more I look at it, drew it for a friend during an art trade we had

*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 10, 2019)

Drew this sonic piece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Mar 11, 2019)

I have no context for this but haven't drawn Fuu in a while so here (Suzu really likes pumpkins btw)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Mar 11, 2019)

Also drew this doodle of kids Fuu and Torune

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2019)

*Good arts!*


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 11, 2019)

Drew This villain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 11, 2019)

Determined to achieve victory

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 11, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Determined to achieve victory


I honestly love the fire-hair thing for some reason

Also, is she supposed to look like the Swiss flag?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 11, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I honestly love the fire-hair thing for some reason
> 
> Also, is she supposed to look like the Swiss flag?


More of a crusader like outfit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


>


Can't see image.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 12, 2019)

Ben Grimm said:


> Can't see image.


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 12, 2019)

At the bottom is her "transformed" state, as in this series, characters can use transformations to gain more power. 




EDIT: I need opinions on this character, is she too weird?  Have I made an abomination?  Should I just draw human characters instead of trying to diversify the main roster with things like dragon people, bird people, frog people and so on?  A strong, brutal opinion is welcome here.   I may or may not reject anyway, BUT still!!

 Tell me, what you REALLY think. I fear no questions.  For example, your probably wondering why is she shaped that way? Simple answer, a few years ago, some random, anonymous girl messaged me on reddit after I posted some of my characters, and told me I should try to represent more body types.  She didn't like that all the females had the same body or something, even if the face was different. She said something to the effect of that there where no thicc girls basically. 

That is the true reason why there is such disparity among the females now and why the Pixie is super skinny while the Kappa girl is kind of thicc and others are inbetween. That is just the way they are shaped.  Is it too disturbing? 

The pic above is just practice to get her right, since sometimes her head is too big or too small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clutch (Mar 12, 2019)

Yo folks! Need some insight from someone who ain't my homies.

First time trying 100% digital painting and I just started shading. Not done shading, but does it look "right", so far?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 12, 2019)

@Clutch The coloring is okay so far. 

What if Grandpa Bardock had been around?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2019)

Clutch said:


> Yo folks! Need some insight from someone who ain't my homies.
> 
> First time trying 100% digital painting and I just started shading. Not done shading, but does it look "right", so far?


Scan right? Contrast or lightness seems kind of low might want to play with that. Can see you understand form though the shading so far, so yeah that's good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clutch (Mar 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Scan right? Contrast or lightness seems kind of low might want to play with that. Can see you understand form though the shading so far, so yeah that's good.


Yea, the line art is scanned from my notebook. From my understanding, there is no lightness or contrast, I haven't started on that yet... Unless I'm misunderstanding you?


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2019)

Clutch said:


> Yea, the line art is scanned from my notebook. From my understanding, there is no lightness or contrast, I haven't started on that yet... Unless I'm misunderstanding you?


Adjust brightness of scan.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Adjust brightness of scan.


Oh no, it's not a scan. I'm using a process that was told to me on /ic/4chan. 

 Not sure I'm doing right.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 13, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> At the bottom is her "transformed" state, as in this series, characters can use transformations to gain more power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great actually. Not everyone needs to be human.

But give her shield a handle. I've never seen a functional shield without one.


----------



## Sufex (Mar 13, 2019)

So this was just a sketch i drew back in summer, no idea what i was going for. Maybe trunks style super sayian hair in a knot. I like the cocky face he has.

Also guess this belongs here too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sufex (Mar 13, 2019)

Another one, I named him hurex. My idea is to have him an insane evil blood knight of sorts. The face lines were inspired (copied lul) form ullquoria.

This next guys called Asura (Can you guess why )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sufex (Mar 13, 2019)

Sorry for this spam , im new and finally found a place to share my nerdy stuff


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 13, 2019)

Sketch of a scene I want to do later on in my comic. It's been in my head for a while and I just needed to put it on paper. 



FoboBemo said:


> Sorry for this spam , im new and finally found a place to share my nerdy stuff



Welcome to the party :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Mar 13, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Sorry for this spam , im new and finally found a place to share my nerdy stuff



New people are always welcome


----------



## Sufex (Mar 13, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Sketch of a scene I want to do later on in my comic. It's been in my head for a while and I just needed to put it on paper.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the party :




That looks so dope. When i get more time after my exams im gonna start doing some comics with more fleshed out versions of my characters. ATM they're literaly copies and combinations of chracters i already know


Did this when i wanted to try something psychedelic and cartoony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 13, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Looks great actually. Not everyone needs to be human.
> 
> But give her shield a handle. I've never seen a functional shield without one.



Thanks for your opinion, I agree, I don't know where my insecurities regardings multi-racial or multi-species rosters come from. 

You're right about the shields, I don't know why I never gave her's a handle, yet I see all sorts of shields come with handles along with the straps for the arm. Although, now that I look, she's using the "handle" part as a second strap that goes just below the wrist, instead of grabbing it like a proper shield user would.  Well, actually, I should redraw the second strap to look like a handle, like in this examples. I should really use references instead of just winging it all the time. 



Fun fact, her shield was originally suppose to be a buckler, but those only have the handle and no strap, and with her fighting style, wrist strength alone wouldn't block some of the attacks she's gotta tank. D:




Yeah, now I remember why I gave it two straps, lol.  More stability, I can't believe I forgot the second "strap" was a "handle". 

*Spoiler*: _Proper shield holding_ 








Since she's short, her shield is technically as big as a buckler when compared to averaged size people, her shield is in fact, a smaller version of these medium round shields:




Even with other shield users in the series, I was making the same mistake of just having a strap, lol. 


So jarring seeing the old kappagirl design , but her moveset is still the same, basically reflecting attacks back, those techniques need better names though.





Meanwhile, was trying to test out turning sketch lines into lineart through vector, but didn't work out as expected.  Good, since I kind of like inking anyways, wouldn't want a bot replacing that job.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Mar 13, 2019)

Fuuface which is also my ava now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2019)

Clutch said:


> Oh no, it's not a scan. I'm using a process that was told to me on /ic/4chan.
> 
> Not sure I'm doing right.


You said the lineart is scanned from your notebook.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 13, 2019)

RemChu said:


> You said the lineart is scanned from your notebook.


Lol. Now I'm confused.

The line art is scanned, but the pic I posted isn't. That darkness/low contrast you mentioned ain't due to the scan. That is legit-how the pic looks in PS right now. As I move forward, I hope it doesn't stay that way. I will be keeping that in mind as I go through the tut.


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2019)

Why the fuck you rate my post disagree?


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2019)

lol.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 14, 2019)

Clutch said:


> Yo folks! Need some insight from someone who ain't my homies.
> 
> First time trying 100% digital painting and I just started shading. Not done shading, but does it look "right", so far?


Looking good bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Mar 14, 2019)

Throw Rasen Shuriken said:


> Been drawing this with my art tablet for the last three hours. Was inspired by the architecture in a  game I recently played. It's rough but felt like drawing for once. Obviously work in progress and needs some work.



^ So I posted this quite some time ago but never properly finished it until recently. Since I went on art strike.

I ended up redoing it completely 'cause it wasn't working out. So this took me somewhere between 14-16 hours on two consecutive days. I just finished it moments ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 14, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Sorry for this spam , im new and finally found a place to share my nerdy stuff


  Welcome to the art extravaganza, where the only thing you need is optimism and a pencil.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 14, 2019)

Throw Rasen Shuriken said:


> ^ So I posted this quite some time ago but never properly finished it until recently. Since I went on art strike.
> 
> I ended up redoing it completely 'cause it wasn't working out. So this took me somewhere between 14-16 hours on two consecutive days. I just finished it moments ago.


Extra THICC.

I mean literally. I don't know if it's on purpose, but the non-isometric perspective gives a feeling of medieval artwork. Look pretty cool.

Well you should foreshorten those floor tiles at least a little bit!


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Mar 14, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Extra THICC.
> 
> I mean literally. I don't know if it's on purpose, but the non-isometric perspective gives a feeling of medieval artwork. Look pretty cool.
> 
> Well you should foreshorten those floor tiles at least a little bit!


I was working with horizontal two-point perspective in mind. So it was on purpose but was aiming to keep all bricks the same size, including the path in front. Only thing that broke that, was the garden edging for the tree behind the arch.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 14, 2019)

Throw Rasen Shuriken said:


> I was working with horizontal two-point perspective in mind. So it was on purpose but was aiming to keep all bricks the same size, including the path in front. Only thing that broke that, was the garden edging for the tree behind the arch.


Oh interesting stylistic choice


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Two of the characters I worked on for a fantasy art class last year, I still like them without the shading more*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2019)

birds again

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clutch (Mar 16, 2019)

I *think *I'm done with shadows... I think. Anything I missed, maybe more shadows, somewhere?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 17, 2019)

Fubuki and Psykos from OPM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 17, 2019)

The proportions are getting better and even though the character seems evil, she looks really cool.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 17, 2019)

Random sketch. Let's call him Joe.


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 17, 2019)

I was reading up on how to make arrows from scratch and I blinked and saw a stereotypical Elf Archer character design.  A bit of redesigning should improve it though, I don't know if it's an antagonist or an ally or something. 

The only reason I was reading up on it was that I got to shoot 12 arrows with a real bow at a medieval-ish fair yesterday(despite the fact I haven't ever been formally trained, and only have knowledge from books on archery I used to spend hours reading as a kid, anyways, my final few shots where near perfect, and surprised some people nearby lol.)  (All I got is a composite bow that I've owned for years, but no arrows left, but yesterday was the first time I show in a range lol, instead of randomly shooting arrows into a field).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 18, 2019)

Dragon Sketch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sufex (Mar 18, 2019)

Beginnings of Solo King Lord Itachi vs kakashi. really think i got kakashis hair right for once, Will ad colour/ shading and finish it later.

Another gogeta sketch i started, based on my avi lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 18, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Beginnings of Solo King Lord Itachi vs kakashi. really think i got kakashis hair right for once, Will ad colour/ shading and finish it later.
> 
> Another gogeta sketch i started, based on my avi lol


Your pretty good dude


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Mar 18, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Your pretty good dude



Thanks man, Cant wait to get better.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 18, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Thanks man, Cant wait to get better.


Same here my man improvement is something I’m striving for as well


----------



## Sufex (Mar 18, 2019)

Random angry face sketch i made turned into a vergil (DMC) rip off lul. I like him though. will finish colouring when im not so lazy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sufex (Mar 19, 2019)

A symbiote i drew last summer after reading some venom comics. His name is cuddles he doesnt bite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 19, 2019)

Oh wow so many new faces here. :^o

Will try and post some spiderman, venom, superhero stuff today. Quite bored.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 19, 2019)

New faces are good. A regular art contest will be coming pretty soon. Just gotta bash out the details a bit.


----------



## Loni (Mar 19, 2019)

Stylized portrait in Photoshop.  This style will eventually be in color, I just have to understand how the values should go first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm sick but here is some skirt stuff [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 19, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> I'm sick but here is some skirt stuff [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


  The color scheme is so pleasing to the eye.  Great work.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 19, 2019)

A BG for something we're working on. Any errors?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 20, 2019)

"Let's just sit around like a bunch of emos."




@Clutch The only error I see is that you're not CLUTCHING enough! 

Just kidding, I would say it's that the ink line width for lineart for stuff far away should be thinner than the stuff closer to you. It's difficult to see that width variation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 20, 2019)

finally done with the birds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 20, 2019)

Clutch said:


> A BG for something we're working on. Any errors?


  The cracks in the ceiling on the left side are a little wonky, try using your perspective lines to draw it because it doesn't flow with the rest of the environment.


----------



## Loni (Mar 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> finally done with the birds


  Oh my!  Claudio Swiss looks so regal, I also really like Atlantic Storm too but really they're all so amazing, wow...


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 20, 2019)

If you thought the Princess was all about frowning, you'd be wrong. 





The Knight however...  




Did you really think any of these characters are ruled by a single emotion? I Say Nay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Mar 21, 2019)

Lord Itachi. I fucked up and made his head too big though. Might start again.


 I tried also to draw feitan but ended up vering off and going crazy with it. Looks alright though, could be cleaner.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sufex (Mar 21, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> finally done with the birds




Do you colour these with an internet program?



Jouninja said:


> If you thought the Princess was all about frowning, you'd be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really like the knight. is he always angry? Or have you drawn sad/ worried expressions before?

Atm i can co calm or angry faces fine but suck at sad faces


----------



## Sufex (Mar 21, 2019)

*CARNAGE!!!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 21, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> Do you colour these with an internet program?



I use photoshop


----------



## Xel (Mar 21, 2019)

Well, I drew Fuu trying to be affectionate (awkwardly), cause I'm still sick and needed to entertain myself. He's supposed to be an emotionless killing machine canonically so I imagine he'd suck at things like this (he's like, "Am I doing this right..?" while slightly freaking out internally).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 21, 2019)

Well, another one from me comic. This is antagonistic-ish scientist lady. She was originally supposed to be riding a Model T, but then I drew her on bike and then had enough fun with it to turn it into a mini mech. Woops, forgot to draw the split tires on the mech's limbs. Oh well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 21, 2019)

I drew the MC Rival in my story 
Names Bisko
Smug and cocky.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 22, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> really like the knight. is he always angry? Or have you drawn sad/ worried expressions before?
> 
> Atm i can co calm or angry faces fine but suck at sad faces



Right now, from what I've seen, he is some flavor of angry at all times, lol, from quietly livid, to unleashed, raw fury. 

Or do you mean if I can draw it? Yeah, I can draw sad/worried expressions, but that's not his character.  He don't get SAD, he get MAD!  If he gives in to pure rage, he transforms, but I haven't drawn out the design yet, even though I've had the design in my head for over a year now. All I got is the Bloodknight form of other knight characters, but not his, his is like super awesome. Although some parts of his design are still vague, waiting for it to clear up in my head before I draw it. Although I'll probably try anyway soon.


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 22, 2019)

I found it! The Knight and Princess of early '12. I don't think I've ever shown these designs online or the original image host it was on got deleted years ago. This is the first instance of an "angry knight" that I could find.











In the spoiler, is the History of the Knights 10th to the 18th era, image intense.


*Spoiler*: __ 





For the above knight, the "prototype" sketch of the same year was this neurotic looking knight, lol.


I would say, this is my favorite era of designs, for example, the dragon villain looked menacing:


Now compare it to the knight and princess from '11:









The side characters like these jesters, where interesting:




People liked the story so much, it got featured December 2011, a story titled "Ultranimu", but I ended it soon after, since I wanted to reboot it, again. D:


Knight of '10 was lame af, BUT the side characters and world where far more interesting(Knight and Princess not shown, due to lame designs, Flight Knight, for example is an antagonist in the story, and his design beats out the protagonists.):





This era was strange, since it had an alternate, more realistic version, of the style, the knight still looked lame regardless, these are just side characters:


The year after '12, Knight '13, was a neat design, as where the side characters:


Knight '14 was a video game character mostly, and tried to be the most animu of all knight designs at that point:







Knight '15, was a video game avatar of a human, lol, since this time, the story revolved around some sort of competitive multiplayer game.


Knight '16 was the 2nd instance of an "angry knight" but he was more insane than angry, lol, and this would be the 2nd iteration of a "frowning princess." Since the '06 Princess was a frowning type.


Knight of '17 was the one from that 3d game I made:







Which takes us to now with the "Raging" knight that I've been drawing, Knight of '18.

Knight '06 lasted till '09 before I retired that universe, that version of the frowning princess it what the present princess is homage to.

Before '06, well, that is not a Knight, and that is not a Princess.  Do you really want to see?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2019)

You should use that design still for another character, very cute.


----------



## Loni (Mar 22, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Well, another one from me comic. This is antagonistic-ish scientist lady. She was originally supposed to be riding a Model T, but then I drew her on bike and then had enough fun with it to turn it into a mini mech. Woops, forgot to draw the split tires on the mech's limbs. Oh well.


  That is some cool drawing ESD!!!  You should do more variations and really flesh things out. 

P.S. The lewd rating is for the sig.


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 22, 2019)

RemChu said:


> You should use that design still for another character, very cute.


Yeah, I do plan to use her as the "Rival Princess", since her personality is the opposite of the more gloomy frowning Princess, lol. I just gotta make some changes since she can't be using the same weapon too, lol(She will probably get a Wand, and her element is still up in the air, might be Hex like the other Rival Princess.)

I did attempt to use a similar Rival Princess to '12 off my memory in the '14 series(Pink haired Princess), but since they where both happy go lucky types, it didn't pan out.(IN the 18 series, the pink haired successor is more of a mischievous princess and now considered a separate archetype).


For the '18 series, I plan to make a Princess similar to the design of the '12 Princess you mentioned(which is why I was looking for the '12 Princess in the first place, lol, to use as reference instead of trying to draw her from memory, and getting her wrong like in the above pic, lol  ), and if put against the current Princess, it is a perfect rivalry of Optimism vs Gloomy. This optimism Princess uses a Wand instead of magnifier though, lol(I haven't decided what her element is yet, but she might make use of Space or Yang, or something.). Although in this story, she is hunting down the gloomy princess due to mistaking her for being a villain, lol. And there's the Princess of rival of '14, which I want to use a new version of her in this story, to make it a three way rivalry, which will be the glove using Princess with the Hex element.

*Anyways, here are some more of the 012 Princess that I found, I refer to her as the optimist princess, and was saving it for a future time when I was better at designing the side characters:*




And the moment it went from the neutral prototype sketch to the optimistic design:



*Now to compare it to the time periods that followed.*

I found the final two pieces of artwork regarding the '14 Knight and Princess, which was sometime in '15. She was sort of a successor to the optimist princess in a way, but didn't quite capture her aesthetic due to the animu style.




Some more of the '15 Knight and Princess.



More of '16 time period, it was a step down you could say, lol, since I was trying to be more westernized and toony with the designs:




And then I look at the 05(which I was calling 06, but the earliest timestamp I found is 05 for this series, and also the SAME  YEAR as my forum account), which actually lasted till late 07, then the 08 time period was the worst since it was an attempt at the toon style, which failed, I'm reluctant to post stuff from that time. 

'09 and '10 are just behind '08 as the worst of the worst designs. 

I think I hid away '12 designs because I felt that I didn't have the skill to execute a good story with them and didn't want to ruin that batch, lol.

'13 Princess was an optimism type as well, it's also the year I had made so much artwork, that I was able to make that Rebel Knight comic last year without drawing anything due to having no tablet until November(when I designed the '18 designs).






 So many reboots, I need to properly document them, and call them by their real iteration(2nd gen, 3rd gen, etc.), instead by the year they where made in, lol.

To show how lame it was, here is the '10 Knight and Princess, totally inhuman designs, lol. Although that hat the Princess as is sort of stylin'.


'08 is the worst since it's totally devolved in comparison to the previous era.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 22, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Been a while since I went at it with colors. And I wanted to do a TotW, and get a bit more time in with the new character, and here we go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 22, 2019)

Sonic sketch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 23, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since I went at it with colors. And I wanted to do a TotW, and get a bit more time in with the new character, and here we go.


Whoa that's just really, really good, especially around the head area!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2019)

did a few drawings for a game in the alley

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brian (Mar 23, 2019)

will color

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 23, 2019)

Was drawing Naruto as part of a larger picture. Got bored and made a separate version where I just slapped a Neon Watercolor texture below the line work and it looked pretty cool. Might make it my avatar

edit: You guys/gals have come a long way since when I first started posting here. I love seeing that.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2019)

Some keys to the treasures I posted recently + other things

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Some keys to the treasures I posted recently + other things


So bling! Looks like you've found your niche/calling!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> So bling! Looks like you've found your niche/calling!



Yeah, seems like it, haha though i still gotta work on drawing diamonds, they're not looking how i want them to


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 24, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Yeah, seems like it, haha though i still gotta work on drawing diamonds, they're not looking how i want them to


More contrast. The dark parts should be almost 000000 black and the light parts almost FFFFFF white.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> More contrast. The dark parts should be almost 000000 black and the light parts almost FFFFFF white.



i don't know exactly where to place those colors (mostly the black parts eh), kinda staying a bit in my comfort zone atm 

will probably have to look at a few diamond tutorials, maybe it'll help when i draw them often enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 24, 2019)

Wanted to keep drawing until I get my new sketch book 
So here’s two Fusion from Dragon ball

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 25, 2019)

grayed out weapons are just there for placement and colored weapons for ref. Ill draw weapons by hand, not trace.
The spartan armor will be tough to draw but I can always boot up a few games of Halo and take some screens


----------



## Sufex (Mar 25, 2019)

So i got really inspired and drew a 3 eyes demon staring at a chilled buddah. really love this so proud of it 



And did something super cartoony. this was fun. i call him Captain skully. The chillest skelly you will ever meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 25, 2019)

FoboBemo said:


> So i got really inspired and drew a 3 eyes demon staring at a chilled buddah. really love this so proud of it
> 
> 
> 
> And did something super cartoony. this was fun. i call him Captain skully. The chillest skelly you will ever meet



I am a fan of the good Cap


----------



## Loni (Mar 25, 2019)

Brian said:


> will color


 You better!


----------



## Sufex (Mar 25, 2019)

Tried to draw black suit spiderman but had just to make my own white outfit up because I didnt know how to colour it black while still having it look good. turned out alright. Ill call him the White Spider

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sufex (Mar 25, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I am a fan of the good Cap


Thanks. he told me to tell you "Keep it cool, man" 




Underworld Broker said:


> i don't know exactly where to place those colors (mostly the black parts eh), kinda staying a bit in my comfort zone atm
> 
> will probably have to look at a few diamond tutorials, maybe it'll help when i draw them often enough



Cool avi dude, check out this sketch i did of dabi last summer, Hes probably my fav Bocu no Hero design

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brian (Mar 25, 2019)

Loni said:


> You better!





done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 26, 2019)

watched into the spiderverse on the weekend and gwen’s spidey outfit is just too nice looking, so i drew it on arcueid

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Loni (Mar 26, 2019)

Brian said:


> done


This is simply magical.  I never expected this lighting scenario but it is... magical.



Arcuya said:


> watched into the spiderverse on the weekend and gwen’s spidey outfit is just too nice looking, so i drew it on arcueid


  This is pretty darn fantastic.  You did a great job making the character style really sing with your own touch.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 26, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
[HASHTAG]#kancolle[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 27, 2019)

Working on a drawing of my waifu, should be done sometime soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sufex (Mar 27, 2019)

That looks amazing dog!!! Check out my scarlet spiderman



An OC hero im working on, Calling him hawkman (yes i know its taken lol)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sufex (Mar 27, 2019)

Captains skullys more psychedelic twin, inspired by the Mexican day of the dead. I'll call him el skullo


Again sorry if this is spam, i get creative in bursts it seems

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Loni (Mar 27, 2019)

[HASHTAG][/HASHTAG]
[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#skirts[/HASHTAG]
Heavily influenced by the work of Loish, her inktober2018 work was inspiring.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 27, 2019)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#skirts[/HASHTAG]


I love your style


----------



## Loni (Mar 27, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I love your style


Thanks Tom, I was heavily influenced by this artist and I'm not ashamed of it:
*Falls Church, Loudoun County named among 'healthiest communities' in nation. *That's according to the latest rankings

Check out her work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 27, 2019)

Loni said:


> Thanks Tom, I was heavily influenced by this artist and I'm not ashamed of it:
> *Falls Church, Loudoun County named among 'healthiest communities' in nation. *That's according to the latest rankings
> 
> Check out her work.



Is that where the pink comes from in yours?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 27, 2019)

Don't judge my bed sheets

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 28, 2019)

Fubuki at  sea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 28, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Don't judge my bed sheets




Whoa traditional art! What type of pencil did you use?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 28, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Whoa traditional art! What type of pencil did you use?


I don't have a good computer for digital (yet)
A mechanical penicl

I lack proper pencils... However, I've learned to manipulate the lead so that one side is flat and one is sharp. It's not hard, you just need to be conscious of which side you use.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 28, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I don't have a good computer for digital (yet)
> A mechanical penicl
> 
> I lack proper pencils... However, I've learned to manipulate the lead so that one side is flat and one is sharp. It's not hard, you just need to be conscious of which side you use.



I have some 2B lead and charcoal sticks from the days I did traditional drawing. 2B or even softer lead is recommended. And charcoal sticks are real good for large black areas.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 28, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> I have some 2B lead and charcoal sticks from the days I did traditional drawing. 2B or even softer lead is recommended. And charcoal sticks are real good for large black areas.



That interesting... I wasn't aware that they made magic drawing lead for mechanicals... I'll definitely look into that, because I won't get my computer for a while, let alone a drawing tablet and the ability to use it.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 28, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> That interesting... I wasn't aware that they made magic drawing lead for mechanicals... I'll definitely look into that, because I won't get my computer for a while, let alone a drawing tablet and the ability to use it.



I think the pencil I use for 2B is a bit thicker than a regular mechanical pencil. But I can't check because my traditional art supplies are at my parents' house. You might have to buy a new pencil for it too, but hey it's way easier than buying a computer and tablet


----------



## Loni (Mar 28, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Is that where the pink comes from in yours?


Yes, that's where the pink comes from.  I also use a range of pencils when I draw but my favorite is HB, most #2 pencils and mechanical pencils are by default HB.  How good the pencil work looks will depend on whether or not you're using paper meant for drawing... so try to find some cheap drawing paper and you can experiment with the pencils but #2 pencils are just fine.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Fubuki at  sea


  The colors look amazing and the way you painted it looks great too.  You've leveled up again... as expected from ESD-san!!!


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 28, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> I think the pencil I use for 2B is a bit thicker than a regular mechanical pencil. But I can't check because my traditional art supplies are at my parents' house. You might have to buy a new pencil for it too, but hey it's way easier than buying a computer and tablet


Apparently it comes in regular mm sizes. I'll see if I can find any, but I've been wanting a good computer for a while now anyways


Loni said:


> Yes, that's where the pink comes from. I also use a range of pencils when I draw but my favorite is HB, most #2 pencils and mechanical pencils are by default HB. How good the pencil work looks will depend on whether or not you're using paper meant for drawing... so try to find some cheap drawing paper and you can experiment with the pencils but #2 pencils are just fine.



I've been using an old sketch book. but I seem to be almost out of pages. I'm getting another one soon. Are there lots of varieties when it comes to sketch books?


----------



## Xel (Mar 28, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I've been using an old sketch book. but I seem to be almost out of pages. I'm getting another one soon. Are there lots of varieties when it comes to sketch books?



There are tons yeah. Different texture and thickness of paper, etc. I can't really recommend anything since it depends on your preference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 28, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Apparently it comes in regular mm sizes. I'll see if I can find any, but I've been wanting a good computer for a while now anyways
> 
> 
> I've been using an old sketch book. but I seem to be almost out of pages. I'm getting another one soon. Are there lots of varieties when it comes to sketch books?


  Sketchbooks by Strathmore, Canson, and Moleskine are good.  I have those three brands and like them each for different reasons.  My Canson sketchbook is 9 x 12 inches which are pretty big, the Strathmore comes in 300, 400, and 500 series but I find that the 300 series is as good as the 400 when you adjust the sketch in Photoshop.  The Moleskine Art Sketchbook is pretty small at 8 1/4 x5inches so you can take it anywhere or use it for small thumbnails or layouts.  I would start out with what I can afford.  These books should all be under $20 US or around that price.  Check online art stores.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Mar 28, 2019)

I mean, two of my best sketchbooks are by local (that is, Russian) brands so I can't physically recommend those  I got some Cansons for watercolors though, they were the best so far.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 28, 2019)

Sketching in my free time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 29, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#library[/HASHTAG] like a home library or one in town with a comfy couch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Mar 29, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Sketching in my free time


  The sketch has a lot of energy and it looks pretty good, even on lined paper... what are you using to color it?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 29, 2019)

Loni said:


> The sketch has a lot of energy and it looks pretty good, even on lined paper... what are you using to color it?


Thank you 
Some app called chroma on the iphone pretty useful to me


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2019)

Uh done?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 30, 2019)

working on a small drawing, felt like drawing an island and dragon eh

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 30, 2019)

Made this vegito vs Cumber sketch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 31, 2019)

Slowly but surely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2019)

Robo said:


> Slowly but surely


I would say ctrl+t the body and make it bigger? His head is way bigger than his body. Pretty cool.


----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 31, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I would say ctrl+t the body and make it bigger? His head is way bigger than his body. Pretty cool.



That or make the head smaller lol. Yeah I was thinking about it.


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2019)

The gun too big for the body too. so scale the body up for the head and gun


----------



## Loni (Mar 31, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#library[/HASHTAG]

Sketch and ink in the Moleskine with the brush pen and ink liners.
Practicing for Inktober already... This is heavily influenced by the inktober2018 sketches by Lois van Baarle aka Loish.


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2019)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#library[/HASHTAG]
> 
> Sketch and ink in the Moleskine with the brush pen and ink liners.
> Practicing for Inktober already... This is heavily influenced by the inktober2018 sketches by Lois van Baarle aka Loish.



Looks very nice that's a lot of space to ink.


----------



## Loni (Mar 31, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Looks very nice that's a lot of space to ink.


Thanks RemChu.   Some of it was added digitally because it looked too plain and I wanted more contrast.
Check it out:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 31, 2019)

RemChu said:


> The gun too big for the body too. so scale the body up for the head and gun



He’s meant to be a kid so I’m probably not going to do that. Plus spartan lasers are usually pretty large


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 1, 2019)

Robo said:


> That or make the head smaller lol. Yeah I was thinking about it.





RemChu said:


> The gun too big for the body too. so scale the body up for the head and gun



I thought he was trying to make a statement on child soldiers.



Robo said:


> He’s meant to be a kid so I’m probably not going to do that. Plus spartan lasers are usually pretty large



Yeah this. I think you could really up-play the tragedy of his young age with that.

Edit: I was gonna comment on muzzle blast destroying the stock front-end, but it's a laser. Nevermind then.


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2019)

the gun is too big*

Tired*


----------



## Loni (Apr 1, 2019)

Character Design-Trying to contrast a straight cut character with a sporty more athletic one.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 1, 2019)

Drew goku vs Freeza

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 2, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Drew goku vs Freeza


  This brings me back to the good old days of watching this saga after school.  You draw an impressive Goku CS.


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 2, 2019)

Forgot to post this, but something awesome from the 2012 collection are the side knight designs, such as the Knight of Kool, lol.


He was suppose to be the #1 Knight in the land, using only "noob" like tactics and not really being the strongest in terms of power, but due to his sheer skill, he could defeat anybody with such basic weapons. Some other special rank knights:






And then there where the mooks, with the highest grade being the Elite Knights:





Anybody who wore those armors would get power, so it was different than special knights like the Knight of Kool or the Knight of who would have gotten his power through training and now from his armor.

And some interesting notes on the "League of Greed" or "Entrepeneurs of Evil", a reccurring organization in all these stories, which I keep redesigning every iteration.

This page randomly had other characters aside from L.O.G. members on the upper left.

Business Troll, lol.


Jesters where a prevalent thing in this series.



The Ogre design was kind of weird though, probably from the early part of 2012 when I was gonna have the torsos be longer than the legs before switching it to normal humanoid ratios:


There was a ninja and plant girl.


Scythe wielder.



Even though the fairy designed existed back then, she only existed in text, since I was saving her for later in the story, her lower tier friend was the introduction to a "3 Musketeers" sort of dynamic, where the Fairy used an Energy saber, the Bee girl a solid epee, and a third, bird winged girl(with a hat that had a feather), that used a psi estoc, (so she would have a transparent blade). I may or may not have drawn the other two, I don't really remember, and I can't find it in these old folders.






Some unfinished painting:


(Although, his 2014 iteration would end up being the best design)

All these designs are from the same series/era as the optimist Princess, which I found some more pics of:


Anyways, that is why I considered 2012 the best year in terms of character design. The present designs I consider on parr with that year since the design aesthetic is almost the same, if not a bit better, and why I was reminded to look for it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 2, 2019)

drawing for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Library , no time to add colors, decided to do a lineart of the sketch

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 2, 2019)

I tried to draw the 2018 Princess in the 2012 style:


And I tried to draw the 2012 Princess and friends in the 2018 style:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 4, 2019)

Got bored and drew something else imbetween

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 4, 2019)

Bailey Doing her ultimate attack!


----------



## Loni (Apr 4, 2019)

Robo said:


> Got bored and drew something else imbetween


You're so good at the high contrast drawings, it looks great yo!



Claudio Swiss said:


> Bailey Doing her ultimate attack!


Hells yeah CS!  I prefer the blue one, something about the complementary colors of the blues and yellows just does it for me.


----------



## Loni (Apr 4, 2019)

Just came up with a hero to review some concepts I learned last year. I really like this one even though the drawing is off. Note to self, practice figure drawing...
About an hour in Photoshop CC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 5, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> drawing for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Library , no time to add colors, decided to do a lineart of the sketch


  This is great, especially the table and plant that show depth.  You could use the power of perspective to get some more dynamic angles.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2019)

Loni said:


> This is great, especially the table and plant that show depth.  You could use the power of perspective to get some more dynamic angles.



Wanted to do that but figured that drawing the books one by one would take too long with a different perspective


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 5, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Bailey Doing her ultimate attack!





Loni said:


> Just came up with a hero to review some concepts I learned last year. I really like this one even though the drawing is off. Note to self, practice figure drawing...
> About an hour in Photoshop CC.



Can't see any of these

EDIT:
I refreshed 3 times and now I'm good

Excellent work


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 5, 2019)

Colored

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clutch (Apr 5, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Bailey Doing her ultimate attack!


Are you placing NB lines on your worx, purposefully?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 5, 2019)

Clutch said:


> Are you placing NB lines on your worx, purposefully?


No I finished my sketch book and did it line paper


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 5, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 
@Bontakun 
I'm here for my participation reward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 5, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> @Bontakun
> I'm here for my participation reward


Tohru


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 6, 2019)

Capri different color variations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 6, 2019)

I realize her left arm isn't light up right, but the body was a quick sketch. I'll make adjustments soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Apr 7, 2019)

So...I done this, this morning during  the seven hours between 2AM-9AM.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 7, 2019)

now for background and hatching

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 7, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#nurse[/HASHTAG] 
Quick sketch in pencil and then inked... touched up a bit in Photoshop CC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 7, 2019)

Redesigned the Knight of the optimist Princess, although I might have to redesign his eyes a bit more, but changed his hair to spiky instead of down so it wouldn't clash with the other knight.

VS

Gloomy Princess and Raging Knight.


I just realized, based on pics of the trio I drew with the old Princess, vs the trio I keep drawing the new Princess in, they would have a 3vs3, I wonder who would win?

*Spoiler*: _Princess vs Princess_ 




VS



Which of these teams would win?

EDIT: The bee girl in the optimist princess team has a similar fighting style to the fairy, but the Jester's fighting style is actually something like a Nerfed/not op Aizen, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 7, 2019)

Demon queen captain OC I made along with her general

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 7, 2019)

There is a trio that trained together in a particular martial arts for like several years, so they all have the same fighting techniques. Not pictured is this white tiger dude who is part of the trio. I need to redraw the monkey guys face though.







TIME TRAVELERS, they are the grandchildren of a certain pair of characters in present time.


----------



## Loni (Apr 8, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> Redesigned the Knight of the optimist Princess, although I might have to redesign his eyes a bit more, but changed his hair to spiky instead of down so it wouldn't clash with the other knight.
> 
> VS
> 
> ...


  The first team has weapons and the second one don't look much like fighters so, the first team would probably win in a fight.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 8, 2019)

felt like drawing a treasure chest again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 9, 2019)

Loni said:


> The first team has weapons and the second one don't look much like fighters so, the first team would probably win in a fight.


I like the way you think, you're *hired! *

Just kidding. Trust me, the second team's got *bite.*  I've been meaning to draw a fight scene between as a demonstration(and a parody version of the fight, lol).

Although seriously, the way you phrased that was *awesome*. 

A *toast*. 

In other news:

Found an old pic of the redesign of that Bee girl, made her look like an angry, 1950s mom cosplaying a honeypot fairy. The Lobster on the other hand is dope as F, I need to bring him back almost looking like that for this run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 9, 2019)

WIP of something I'm working on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> I like the way you think, you're *hired! *
> 
> Just kidding. Trust me, the second team's got *bite.*  I've been meaning to draw a fight scene between as a demonstration(and a parody version of the fight, lol).
> 
> ...


same energy


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 9, 2019)

@RemChu If I found the helmet for the middle dude, I'd wear it with a business suit, and call myself the Bizbiz Beetle.  Someday, someday... 

Meanwhile.

The dirty deed is done, I have created a sight that reflects the state of our current times.   A piece that showcases the uglyness of society in general. Anger, hatred, disgust, bullying, anguish, sorrow, and pettiness. All these rolled into one to become the image that is below.

It's the true *duel of fates*, seethed in the *dark side*, and dripping with *maliciousness*. They fight for their lives, having spent all their super powers, and now left with nothing more than their fisty cuffs, as they batter both mind and body, having become weary of each other.

Behold!


 Do not avert your gaze, friend, this is the ugly truth of reality.  A vision of pure madness as two sides vie for dominance over the other, to the utter, gritty, bitter end. 



...


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 9, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Xel (Apr 9, 2019)

You know, you could tag your Naruto fanarts with the naruto20 tag to get additional points. If you need them of course. It's for that anniversary event.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 9, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> You know, you could tag your Naruto fanarts with the naruto20 tag to get additional points. If you need them of course. It's for that anniversary event.



yeah I should, huh. lol


----------



## Loni (Apr 10, 2019)

WIP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 10, 2019)

Loni said:


> WIP


Can't see this


----------



## Loni (Apr 11, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Can't see this


Link removed


----------



## Loni (Apr 11, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#nurse[/HASHTAG] Just some sketches this time.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 11, 2019)

My character Bailey is getting putting through in a event called Armageddon that breaks out upon the realm where she and her friend numerous of demons and monsters.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 12, 2019)

While trying to figure out what colors to use, I came up with this.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2019)

Loni said:


> While trying to figure out what colors to use, I came up with this.


Game of thrones chick who plays Sansa ?


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 13, 2019)

gonna do something with this.
edit: I'm a goof and drew Sasuke's crest upside down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 13, 2019)

was working on a few earring designs ~



few words on what i had in mind when i was designing the gold/blue one:

started with #1 but it looked boring and i didn't really know how i wanted this earring yet even though i already had an idea what it should resemble, decided to do a small sketch (#2) to get a better feeling on how to work on it.
I did 3 small sketches first (like the #4  above), actually started with #5 but it felt very random, did #4 after but it looked even less how i wanted it so i made a sketch of #3 (the two parts of it were connected at first) and i colored it, though in the end i didn't like it 'cause it also looked boring and i worked on #5 instead (the small and big part of each earring were connected at first as well)

i gravitated more towards design #5 after i colored it, though it's a kinda big earring so i decided to make the bottom part to an amulet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 13, 2019)

demon commander Minerva  ready to unleash chaos upon the realm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 13, 2019)

Decided to go along with it and spend all day on this. Turned out well I think
[HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Loni (Apr 14, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Game of thrones chick who plays Sansa ?


No not Sophie Turner this time.


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2019)

Loni said:


> No not Sophie Turner this time.


Probably coincidence but looks like her new look with the pink hair dye.

You probably just have a thing for long face girls


----------



## Loni (Apr 15, 2019)

Quick sketch and ink.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 16, 2019)

Have been sorta swamped for a while, but here's a quick one for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Apr 19, 2019)

Robo said:


> Decided to go along with it and spend all day on this. Turned out well I think
> [HASHTAG]#naruto20[/HASHTAG]


  The more I see this one, the more I realize how fantastic it is.  Excellent work on this Robo.


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2019)

Good. Hairline should be a bit higher. The angle of her head and hair should match her face. That's weirding me out. 

Like ehhhh I think most people won't notice that though so you don't have to redo it or anything. Like first glance it reads okay.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2019)

You know what your fine, Faye just has a weird as fuck hairline. 



Spikey triangle bangs, shit weirds me out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 19, 2019)

yeah lol. And I made her hair angle that way because her head is tilted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2019)

I went to bed , it still wigs me out looking at it now..

Maybe some white highlights to break up the hair a bit? Maybe it's the solid black mass in contrast to her face with little details it subconsciously reads as wrong.
Even the shape of the headband not being like circular corner is wigging me out.


I've never been uh so fixated on piece like that before.


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 20, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I went to bed , it still wigs me out looking at it now..
> 
> Maybe some white highlights to break up the hair a bit? Maybe it's the solid black mass in contrast to her face with little details it subconsciously reads as wrong.
> Even the shape of the headband not being like circular corner is wigging me out.
> ...



I might very well go back on it and add some details

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Babby (Apr 20, 2019)

Drew Denji from Chainsaw Man yesterday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 22, 2019)

Went and try some editing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 22, 2019)

Painting I've been working on for past week and reference.  Done in Photoshop CC with mostly round and airbrush.

*Spoiler*: _Larger Versions_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 23, 2019)

I always love using skaters (ice and rollerblade included) as reference. They give good practice for poses.


----------



## Loni (Apr 23, 2019)

Daily Sketch01... I like to draw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Apr 24, 2019)

And here we fucking go [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 24, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> And here we fucking go [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Dude that's awful 

But also awesome 

Damn it!


----------



## Loni (Apr 24, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#iliketodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2019)

Still doing Elon Musk creations/ future tech? EDIT: Oh, something new. Let's see. I'll draw something quick for both.


----------



## Xel (Apr 24, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Dude that's awful
> 
> But also awesome
> 
> Damn it!



Producing abominations is what I do best, after all  Good thing I have no kids 

Also I drew this as a follow-up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 24, 2019)

Did this for last week's TotW, but missed it.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 25, 2019)

Wanted to change the name of her form to Burning Blaze or Blazing Nova


----------



## Loni (Apr 25, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#reptiles[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#iliketodraw[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Loni (Apr 25, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> And here we fucking go [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


  If I saw that thing, I would be worried... what is it?



Claudio Swiss said:


> Wanted to change the name of her form to Burning Blaze or Blazing Nova


  You remind me of a friend that used to be on here... he got good from participating in the art section too.


----------



## Xel (Apr 25, 2019)

Loni said:


> If I saw that thing, I would be worried... what is it?



Did you see my post in the theme of the week thread? I drew a hybrid between everything that is listed there, just cause I could


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 25, 2019)

Haven't even started my Tohru


----------



## Loni (Apr 26, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> Did you see my post in the theme of the week thread? I drew a hybrid between everything that is listed there, just cause I could


Something so awesome came from imagination?  Awesome!  It needs a name... how about SaurolloscaBrachya or Saubray for short.


----------



## Xel (Apr 26, 2019)

Loni said:


> Something so awesome came from imagination?  Awesome!  It needs a name... how about SaurolloscaBrachya or Saubray for short.



Lol, my imagination is good enough for monsters but I'm bad with names.


----------



## Loni (Apr 26, 2019)

I worked on this when I was excited about Into the Spiderverse coming out.  I didn't know where to go with it after this point so I stopped.  The scale on the background is off, but I thought I'd share it anyway.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Apr 26, 2019)

And I just drew moar ship

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 26, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#amphibian[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#iliketodraw[/HASHTAG]  
Frog art sketched in pencil and edited in Photoshop CC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 26, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> Lol, my imagination is good enough for monsters but I'm bad with names.


You know this will probably become Shieli's pet right?


----------



## Xel (Apr 27, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> You know this will probably become Shieli's pet right?



Then it's up to her to name it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 28, 2019)

Doing some drawings for my thread in the Alley again ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Apr 28, 2019)

Ship WIP cause I'm not obsessed at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 29, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Doing some drawings for my thread in the Alley again ~


You're finally using perspective-no-jutsu and you're using it right... excellent!


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Apr 29, 2019)

Sketch to colored pencils edited in Photoshop CC.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Apr 29, 2019)

And done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 29, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> And done


She definitely knows her rudder heels are hot.


----------



## Loni (Apr 30, 2019)

The initial sketch before I ruin it with shading and colored pencil.  HB on Strathmore 400 series drawing paper.
[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#iliketodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 30, 2019)

Back! Ish. Stretching me legs on the tablet again:




It's a mess, but yeah. I just drew whatever the shapes formed in the background, and came away with some flashback looking thing of love lost while on dinosaurs.   I think that also squeezes me into this week's [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (May 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (May 1, 2019)

Here's a little fantasy/space scenery [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] (this counts, right?)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Xel (May 1, 2019)

And moar ship to go with it cause I'm stILL NOT OBSESSEd at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 1, 2019)

Sketches of Lyra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (May 2, 2019)

Doing a drawing for Clyde the Weeaboo (aka Clyde; youtuber). Rough sketch, eventually will make manga-style with Ryuk (from deathnote) in frame.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (May 2, 2019)

The initial sketch before I ruin it with shading and colored pencil.  HB on Strathmore 400 series drawing paper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 3, 2019)

few more drawings ~ also gotta submit them to [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / scenery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (May 3, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> few more drawings ~ also gotta submit them to [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / scenery


  Wonderful, terrific, fantastic, incredible, magnificent, marvelous, excellent... did I mention that I really like these paintings.
The style is so appealing to the eye with the soft painting style, vibrant colors, and good humor.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 3, 2019)

Loni said:


> Wonderful, terrific, fantastic, incredible, magnificent, marvelous, excellent... did I mention that I really like these paintings.
> The style is so appealing to the eye with the soft painting style, vibrant colors, and good humor.



Thank you, glad you enjoy them


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 6, 2019)

It was supposed to be a heroic superman-like pose, but when I tried it myself to get a feel for it, I felt a bit extra. Thus the slight deviation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (May 6, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> It was supposed to be a heroic superman-like pose, but when I tried it myself to get a feel for it, I felt a bit extra. Thus the slight deviation


  You used a good color scheme, it's really calming and nice.  She reminds me of Princess Zelda, it may be the hair and green that Link wears.  The figure looks good, it could use some adjustments but I'm sure it'll get better with time and practice.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 6, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (May 6, 2019)

Just randomly decided to draw myself an ava based on the game, The Cat Lady (cause a new game from the series came out recently). It's kind of a mix between my style and the game's own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (May 6, 2019)

wip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 7, 2019)

Fleetway Sonic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 7, 2019)

few drawings again ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (May 7, 2019)

Shippy sketch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (May 7, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#scenery[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#iliketodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (May 7, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> few drawings again ~


  These are so good, wow!  I really like Didi and Superman, great job.


----------



## Jouninja (May 7, 2019)

It's been a while since I've last drawn, I've only done photo editing or video editing, but no sketches... until now!!! 



Luffy and Carrot from One Piece, like you didn't know anyway.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2019)

Ehhhhh

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 7, 2019)

Bailey outfits one of which as you know is based on the crusader/Templar stuff while the other is a ripped Gi  plus testing out the colors

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (May 8, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#iliketodraw[/HASHTAG]
Quick sketch with traditional HB pencil and 400 series Strathmore drawing paper.
@Claudio Swiss your designs are so cool, I really like seeing them.  Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (May 9, 2019)

Guess who.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 9, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> Guess who.


The top right drawing made me uncomfortable


----------



## Jouninja (May 9, 2019)

@MShiina IS it Zeus's face? lol


----------



## Loni (May 9, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> Guess who.


The image of her riding the cloud with the staff is cool.  It is reminiscent of Goku in Dragonball but it still looks pretty darn good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 9, 2019)

@Loni That was my intention, lol. 

Her with a staff, then getting a cloud servant, it all makes sense now...what's about to happen... she's gonna become an M3. 

EDIT: Just found out today is Goku day, now that is weird coincidence, since I drew Nami paying homage to Goku on a whim just after midnight of the 9th.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 9, 2019)

Capri alternative color and such

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (May 9, 2019)

Not complete. 
Hands r tuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (May 10, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#iliketodraw[/HASHTAG] 
Two quick sketches on 400 series Strathmore drawing paper in different styles.
The second one is referenced from my all time favorite Asian film actress Gong Li.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 10, 2019)

A sketch I made between Xeno Goku and Demigra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2019)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#iliketodraw[/HASHTAG]
> Two quick sketches on 400 series Strathmore drawing paper in different styles.
> The second one is referenced from my all time favorite Asian film actress Gong Li.


I like the line work on the top picture. The line on the right of her face really stands out. 
Also like the lines on the neck. 

Good job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (May 10, 2019)

Ryuk from Deathnote. More work to go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (May 11, 2019)

More

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 12, 2019)

few drawings again ~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (May 12, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I like the line work on the top picture. The line on the right of her face really stands out.
> Also like the lines on the neck.
> 
> Good job.


  Thank you RemChu-san!

@Underworld Broker amazing again, especially the "Gin" one with the stars and fine hieroglyphic details.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 13, 2019)

Urizen the wrathful GoD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (May 14, 2019)

Even more ship stuff  (I'll, uh, finish the other one later)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 18, 2019)

Super sonic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 19, 2019)

some drawings again ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (May 19, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Super sonic


  Oh snap!  Galaxy Super Sonic should be a real thing.


----------



## Loni (May 21, 2019)

Just a quick sketch... I wonder what @Eki is up to these days.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 21, 2019)

Capri vs Bailey fight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2019)

Going to take to finish piece >_>

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 21, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Going to take to finish piece >_>


That's Raiden, right?


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2019)

MShiina said:


> That's Raiden, right?


Generic cyber ninja.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2019)

but yeah pretty much all the same thing. Never played this


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2019)

I'll change the head up, don't wanna be too generic. Thx @MShiina


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 22, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I'll change the head up, don't wanna be too generic. Thx @MShiina


----------



## Loni (May 23, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]
Trying out a new technique with colored pencil.  Color correction in Photoshop CC.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (May 23, 2019)

I think it's about time I stop doing digital drawings for a while and focus solely on pencil for time time being. I need to be more efficient, and my digital drawings take far too long to finish and polish. Not saying I won't do digital, but not nearly as often unless it's something small.

Here's the more recent drawing I finished in another thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (May 23, 2019)

Did a quick drawing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Loni (May 24, 2019)

This is pretty cool... you could try and mix soft edges with hard edges.  Her face is good, work on the hair a bit more next time.  All together I think this is a successful stylized portrait.


----------



## Loni (May 24, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Did a quick drawing


  This looks accurate and it is definitely Vegeta... please do more, you're pretty good at this.


----------



## Xel (May 24, 2019)

Did a doodle of Fuu (don't have much free time )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 24, 2019)

Loni said:


> This is pretty cool... you could try and mix soft edges with hard edges.  Her face is good, work on the hair a bit more next time.  All together I think this is a successful stylized portrait.



Yeah, hard brush for hard edges. Thought about repping him that but I was like "whatever."


----------



## MShadows (May 24, 2019)

Loni said:


> This looks accurate and it is definitely Vegeta... please do more, you're pretty good at this.


Thank you! I’ve been quite busy lately and will continue to be so for a while, but I’ll post when I can.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Loni (May 26, 2019)

This is so cool, damn... I wonder what her power level is.

@MShadows I can't wait, gambatte!!!


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 27, 2019)

few more drawings again ~

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Loni (May 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> few more drawings again ~


  This all looks great, my favorites are Ashi, and Jibutters.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (May 27, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


>


  Her colors make her seem like X-men.  The chair looks like it could be from the Xavier mansion.  Not bad.


----------



## Loni (May 29, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#skirtsandsneakers[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 29, 2019)

Cosmic Flare

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 30, 2019)

Beware My Power

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Xel (May 31, 2019)

Moooaaar ship

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MShadows (May 31, 2019)

It’s been a while since I’ve done something realistic

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm done soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 3, 2019)

Rough sketch of team 7 at the edge of a cliff. Sasuke leaning against a tree. Sakura sitting at edge. Kakashi looking over edge at Naruto who fell down and is hanging onto a root/branch sticking out the side of the cliff.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 3, 2019)

Wanted test out the colors on her to see which fits  
Trying to see wat name her super form?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jun 4, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Wanted test out the colors on her to see which fits
> Trying to see wat name her super form?


  The first one's skin and hair color have a nice harmony.


----------



## Loni (Jun 6, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ancientgreeceandrome[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Loni (Jun 6, 2019)

Decided to try a different style with an old sketch.
[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 9, 2019)

last ones ~



+ my little vacation dice ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 11, 2019)

It's been a while since I've drawn. : / Anyways, these are some sketches I did while testing out different art programs back in like June 1st/Late May.


Then I tried to draw those three, and I totally forgot the style I used before, and my brain defaults to THIS style for some reason if I haven't drawn in a looonngg time. 


Then I tried drawing again today, with purpose this time, and wanted to try out a different style before going back to the normal style that I was using before for this series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 11, 2019)

Drew thor and wanted to add some effects

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 11, 2019)

A rival to the Fury Knight and Gloom Princess:







The IgKnighte and the Gust Princess.  I was initially thinking, he'd look like the hero of the story, and the Fury Knight is the "bad guy", to the eyes of the people, but in fact, the Fury Knight is just a misunderstood Anti-Hero, since the story follows him:




But if I change the story around, it would just be played "straight" with the Fire Knight "IgKnighte" being the main character. D: I'd still stick to the main story of the Fury Knight being misunderstood and actually trying to stop the real villain in all this.

Now I gotta do the modern redesign of the "Holy Knight and the Hex Princess". 

I really want to call the Fury Knight something more punnish and themed, like "MidKnight" or "Knightfall", and "Nighty Knight" is too childish and fitting for a toony version. I might end up going with "Infiknight". *EDIT: Maybe he'll be called the Doom Knight, since he serves the Gloom Princess, thus they shall be referred to as Doom and Gloom, lol.*

And I'm still trying to think if I should really go with non-human species for the majority, like currently, nearly all knights are "Metalloids" or basically bio-metal humanoids, which might be weird to some.  Maybe to heck with it all the knights humans and make the Princesses belong to non-human species. 

As for the Gust Princess's weapon, I'm still thinking about it, might be a hand fan or windmill or some other wind tool. The Fire Knight/Igknighte might get a broad bladed Katana or European Broadsword of some kind.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Loni (Jun 11, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fantasy[/HASHTAG] 
A little Game of Thrones Dothraki and a little Xena Warrior Princess.  I hope to do more for this topic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 12, 2019)

Wanted to draw her super forms with the last one being her strongest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Broccoli Bacon Salad (Jun 12, 2019)

Sorry for the bad lighting  

Some eye practice, only using pens btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 12, 2019)

Decimus said:


> Sorry for the bad lighting
> 
> Some eye practice, only using pens btw


  I don't remember seeing you before Decimus-san so welcome to the art section.  Your art is solid, good job on the eyes.  A good thing to remember is to watch for the subtle changes in line direction like in the first eye at the top.  The bottom one looks too much like an almond, it could use work.  You also made quality hash marks for the shading on the nose, I like.


----------



## Broccoli Bacon Salad (Jun 12, 2019)

Loni said:


> I don't remember seeing you before Decimus-san so welcome to the art section.  Your art is solid, good job on the eyes.  A good thing to remember is to watch for the subtle changes in line direction like in the first eye at the top.  The bottom one looks too much like an almond, it could use work.  You also made quality hash marks for the shading on the nose, I like.



Hum yea, I still have issues with eye shape. Gonna be drawing eyes for a wee bit....then noses, lips and expressions. Tryin to work my way to portraits


----------



## Loni (Jun 13, 2019)

Broccoli Bacon Salad said:


> Hum yea, I still have issues with eye shape. Gonna be drawing eyes for a wee bit....then noses, lips and expressions. Tryin to work my way to portraits


  I like this, you have a plan.  I'll be there to cheer you on and offer critique if you don't mind.


----------



## Loni (Jun 13, 2019)

Done with pencil and markers.  Drawn from imagination, while taking style tips from "Yuna and Kawachan" comic from LineWebtoon.
[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fantasy[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Broccoli Bacon Salad (Jun 14, 2019)

More eyes, might be getting the hang of it. Still need to explore a little more.

Still using just a pen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 14, 2019)

Various poses

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 15, 2019)

@Underworld Broker you've improved so much over the months, amazing and impressive work.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 17, 2019)

As usual coloring the sketch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 18, 2019)

I finally did it. 
My lines for the first chapter of my robot maid action adventure comic are done. 

Some quick pics:




I was pretty out of my element for a majority of the panels, so it definitely got rough, but I kept inching forward. And yeah, just holding all the papers in my hand makes me feel so happy and satisfied.



Next up, scanning, 

And then coloring

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CallMeLater (Jun 18, 2019)

Linkofone said:


> Nice, I can't use paint to save my life.


LOL ... lol


----------



## Loni (Jun 19, 2019)

Painted the sketch over a couple of days.  Choosing colors is the hardest part.  Photoshop CC mostly.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Jun 19, 2019)

Painted my sketch from a while back.  It's Sophie Turner who is beloved for her role as Sansa Stark on GoT.  Sketched and painted in Photoshop CC.

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 20, 2019)

haven't posted here in awhile, zelda's new design is so nice so i had to steal her outfit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Garcher (Jun 21, 2019)

Arcuya said:


> haven't posted here in awhile, zelda's new design is so nice so i had to steal her outfit


lmao you even added japanese text


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 21, 2019)

Felt the earge to draw some space marine from WH40k for awhile

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Magic (Jun 21, 2019)

Nice to see everyone improving! 

beautiful stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tangerine07 (Jun 22, 2019)

Yachi and Kuroo from Haikyuu!! I will try to be more active in doodling to relieve stress

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 23, 2019)

Fun little sketch and me trying to activate the old digital coloring muscles back working with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 23, 2019)

I need help in creating clean line art


----------



## Loni (Jun 23, 2019)

@T.D.A You could use the app "Lazy Nezumi," or a program with line stabilizers like Clip Studio Paint.  You might not need those though because over time you'll be able to achieve the effect you're looking for with practice.


----------



## Xel (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm not drawing anything new but here's a bunch of my creature drawings from about ten years ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 27, 2019)

@Claudio Swiss I can't see your last post.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 27, 2019)

Loni said:


> @Claudio Swiss I can't see your last post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 28, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


>


  That's pretty cool, there is a lot of impact with high contrast black and white.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 28, 2019)

the heatwave that is killing me has inspired me to draw a summer pic already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 29, 2019)

Sketch dump


----------



## Xel (Jun 30, 2019)

I inspired myself to get back to some creature doodling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 30, 2019)

I like the color choices.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 1, 2019)

Trying out more dynamic poses


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 3, 2019)

It's been a while since I've lasted done anything from this series.  Glad I didn't stop at the sketch phase, and went beyond, into the inking phase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 4, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> It's been a while since I've lasted done anything from this series.  Glad I didn't stop at the sketch phase, and went beyond, into the inking phase.


Your linework is improving. Good job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Jul 4, 2019)

Been doodling our ship waifus making faces

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 4, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#happyfourthofjuly[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 5, 2019)

quick stuff from today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jul 7, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#inksketch[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 8, 2019)

It's so hard to decide between using a toonish style and using a more Realish style.





Demetrius said:


> Your linework is improving. Good job!



Thanks, but more like I'm returning to peak form.  I think I've had better lineart in the past such as:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Jul 10, 2019)

Moar shipness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 10, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> Moar shipness


  The drawing is pretty good as usual but the couch could use a dose of Perspective-no-Jutsu.  With a little one-point or two-point perspective you could make things look more believable.


----------



## Xel (Jul 11, 2019)

Loni said:


> The drawing is pretty good as usual but the couch could use a dose of Perspective-no-Jutsu.  With a little one-point or two-point perspective you could make things look more believable.



What makes you think I wanted it to look believable in the first place?  Maybe it's not a couch but a really narrow bench with cloth thrown over it. In any case it's just a backdrop for the pose.


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2019)

from today, not finished

*Spoiler*: __ 









then uh bit more work on it


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 11, 2019)

Ah ok I've heard of him before. Pro the artgerm dude .


----------



## Loni (Jul 11, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Ah ok I've heard of him before. Pro the artgerm dude .


Yeah, he's really good.  He works in Corel Painter but uses Photoshop sometimes too.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 11, 2019)

Haven't been able to do much lately, but had an opening today, so here is a quickish pencil sketch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 11, 2019)

A lil mini comic panel I wanted to make 
End results

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 12, 2019)

@Loni optmistic for what


----------



## Loni (Jul 12, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> @Loni optmistic for what


I just wanted to use more than like, creative, and art pimp... so optimistic... consider it a like.  I didn't mean anything bad or underhanded by it.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 12, 2019)

Loni said:


> I just wanted to use more than like, creative, and art pimp... so optimistic... consider it a like.  I didn't mean anything bad or underhanded by it.


Ah ok


----------



## Magic (Jul 12, 2019)

You have 13k likes who cares....


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 12, 2019)

RemChu said:


> You have 13k likes who cares....


I was just questioning the optimistic rating m8 don’t care likes at this point


----------



## Magic (Jul 12, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I was just questioning the optimistic rating m8 don’t care likes at this point



I get if you find it passive aggressive. lol.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 12, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I get if you find it passive aggressive. lol.


Like I was just wondering if I did or say something wrong with the post,I get why he did so it’s all good lol


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 16, 2019)

Edelgarde from Fire Emblem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Edelgarde from Fire Emblem


That looks cool dude, How's the comic going?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 16, 2019)

RemChu said:


> That looks cool dude, How's the comic going?



Thankee. Kind of at a standstill with the comic.. But I am revving up the engine for a dive into coloring it soon tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 17, 2019)

Did the Princess in that alternative style:


Now the trio is finished in it:


I'm torn between this style and the normal style I use.  Each has their pros and cons, yet it's so hard to decide which to pick if I had to pick. Perhaps I use the normal style for games, and the alternative style for comics, but if I want the same series, then it's gotta be either or.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 17, 2019)

Vegeta sketch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 18, 2019)

My drawing arm just got fucked up and now I find out that Kyoto Animation just got burned down. Fuck.

I need a pick me up, bad


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

Mod guy Bontakun don't move this.

and also why do we have a discussion thread if that's dead and this is active? Let us chit chat general art stuff in here, please and thank you.


Fucking crazy, did not know you can zoom in on his stuff that much and see all that.

Kind of breathtaking seeing the level of polish and detail. Awe inspiring.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jul 18, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> My drawing arm just got fucked up and now I find out that Kyoto Animation just got burned down. Fuck.
> 
> I need a pick me up, bad


  Sorry to hear that ESD!!!  33 people dead or injured and it was arson, damn.  I wish they would've taken the death threats they were receiving more seriously and got more security around the premises.

What happened to your arm?


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

Loni said:


> Sorry to hear that ESD!!!  33 people dead or injured and it was arson, damn.  I wish they would've taken the death threats they were receiving more seriously and got more security around the premises.
> 
> What happened to your arm?



Wow 33 dead?!

Insane.


----------



## Xel (Jul 18, 2019)

Summer season ducc (even though it's rainy here). The swimsuit is officially black but I just wanted to make it my favorite color (hey no one said she can't have two). And yes I'm gonna be drawing them over and over and over again until I'm satisfied with how they turn out (which basically means I'll be drawing them until the end of my life ).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 18, 2019)

Ssj2 gohan sketch I made

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 18, 2019)

Loni said:


> Sorry to hear that ESD!!!  33 people dead or injured and it was arson, damn.  I wish they would've taken the death threats they were receiving more seriously and got more security around the premises.
> 
> What happened to your arm?



I was just trying to keep the peace between my drunken neighbors, and hey, the peace was kept somewhat, only at the cost of my arm in a sling for a week or two.

But yeah, the thing with KyoAni is so fucked up. For nearly all my anime watching life, they were the gold standard for quality. Counter to most other studios, they were always hailed as the studio who took care of their animators in terms of training, wages, work hours. And it showed. Their work always looked gorgeous and moved with so much life and consistency.

And now 33 of those talented people are gone. Nearly half the people in that building. The rest of them injured and mentally scarred. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I was just trying to keep the peace between my drunken neighbors, and hey, the peace was kept somewhat, only at the cost of my arm in a sling for a week or two.
> 
> But yeah, the thing with KyoAni is so fucked up. For nearly all my anime watching life, they were the gold standard for quality. Counter to most other studios, they were always hailed as the studio who took care of their animators in terms of training, wages, work hours. And it showed. They're work always looked gorgeous and moved with so much life and consistency.
> 
> And now 33 of those talented people are gone. Nearly half the people in that building. The rest of them injured and mentally scarred. It's heartbreaking.



 ...making me tear up man. Horrible way to go too


----------



## Loni (Jul 18, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> *I was just trying to keep the peace between my drunken neighbors, and hey, the peace was kept somewhat, only at the cost of my arm in a sling for a week or two.*
> 
> But yeah, the thing with KyoAni is so fucked up. For nearly all my anime watching life, they were the gold standard for quality. Counter to most other studios, they were always hailed as the studio who took care of their animators in terms of training, wages, work hours. And it showed. Their work always looked gorgeous and moved with so much life and consistency.
> 
> And now 33 of those talented people are gone. Nearly half the people in that building. The rest of them injured and mentally scarred. It's heartbreaking.


Blessed are the peacemakers,
    for they will be called children of God. (Matthew 5:9)


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> ...making me tear up man. Horrible way to go too








Loni said:


> Blessed are the peacemakers,
> for they will be called children of God. (Matthew 5:9)



Thank you


----------



## Loni (Jul 19, 2019)

Working on something.  Here's a WIP.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2019)

Loni said:


> Working on something.  Here's a WIP.


Do you skateboard?


----------



## Magic (Jul 19, 2019)

If im ever in london lets sketch and skate haha


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 20, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Thank you



That video really drives home how priceless the artists of KyoAni where and how now the works being shown are posthumous. 

I remember your sigs of Violet Evergarden a while back showcasing how high-quality and cinematic their animations where.

Both artists and their art are a factor in pointing humanity in the right direction, away from the barbaric, animalistic ways of the humans of ancient past. The guy who did this belongs in that past with the other violent, murderous people who would rather kill instead of bringing harmony to the world.

This is a really bad sign of the state of things if artists, the people that deserve immense respect, are being attacked. They didn't deserve it.


----------



## Loni (Jul 20, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Do you skateboard?


I did for a short time but never really learned any tricks or anything.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 23, 2019)

did few drawings for my thread again, kinda forgot to post them here  








A few previous birds redrawn as NF-emotes  ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 23, 2019)

And a few more ~










(^bird drawn as meme)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 25, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#skaters[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jul 26, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#hyenagirl[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#smiles[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## poutanko (Jul 27, 2019)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#hyenagirl[/HASHTAG]


Lovely hyena family, looks so cozy ~ 
Have you watched Lion King?


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 27, 2019)

last few birds ~

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Jul 27, 2019)

poutanko said:


> Lovely hyena family, looks so cozy ~
> Have you watched Lion King?


No, I'm going to wait till it's on Blu-Ray.  Thanks for the kind words poutanko.


----------



## Loni (Jul 28, 2019)

Trying to achieve a different style.  [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#smiles[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2019)

Many months ago i posted a chapter 1 of my comic

Heres the 2nd chapter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Jul 28, 2019)

Ducky looking a bit... tense (murderous?)



Well, rather I just wanted to see if freehand painting would be better with the new tablet, and it kind of is. But I wasn't paying much attention to how the expression was turning out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 1, 2019)

Doing a 30 day OC challenge atm (at day5 rn ''OC cosplaying'')


----------



## Loni (Aug 2, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Doing a 30 day OC challenge atm (at day5 rn ''OC cosplaying'')


  This is so cool, I like the pose and there is something really captivating about her face.  Good work.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 3, 2019)

Loni said:


> This is so cool, I like the pose and there is something really captivating about her face.  Good work.



Glad you like it! I think she turned out looking a bit older than i wanted her to, will have to work on character faces a bit maybe i'll get the hang of it soon, haha

(as example this one also seems older than i wanted her to)

*Spoiler*: __ 



day2 OC in a uniform






-----
another drawing ~ (day7 OC in formal dress)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 3, 2019)

Been awhile but here’s various sketches of anime characters.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 4, 2019)

Me arm still is funky, but I can draw again  ^_^

Here's one for the Summer [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 4, 2019)

day8 - OC with a new hairstyle
also added a summer outfit and cold drink [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / summer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Aug 4, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Me arm still is funky, but I can draw again  ^_^
> 
> Here's one for the Summer [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


I love the way it's painted.  It's like cell shading but with more depth.  Really cool.



Underworld Broker said:


> day8 - OC with a new hairstyle
> also added a summer outfit and cold drink [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / summer


She looks great, the volume of her body and the cool details make this an instant classic.


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 6, 2019)

Did this yesterday and forgot to post, I was thinking of changing the kapagirl's colors, I'm most likely going to use the red haired variant. I also added freckles to see how she would look with it.


What do you think of the kappagirl?  Is it an interesting design? Weird? Should I go back to the drawing board and redesign her? I must have a kappa girl in the roster, lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xel (Aug 6, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> Did this yesterday and forgot to post, I was thinking of changing the kapagirl's colors, I'm most likely going to use the red haired variant. I also added freckles to see how she would look with it.
> 
> 
> What do you think of the kappagirl?  Is it an interesting design? Weird? Should I go back to the drawing board and redesign her? I must have a kappa girl in the roster, lol.



I like the teal-haired one (the last one), but also cause teal is one of my favorite colors. I think teal hair would also go with orange/yellow eyes well (because contrast).


----------



## Loni (Aug 6, 2019)

I did this for the yearly Clip Studio Paint Illustration contest.  I didn't win. [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 7, 2019)

@Suzutsuki Yeah, the dark teal version would go really well since her elemental affinity is water. However, it's only an option if the other character with teal on her list ends up with a different hair color, lol, such as these other two:


*Spoiler*: __ 












So say, if the Princess where to get the teal hair, and the fairy gets pink hair, that would leave the kappa girl with only red or magenta hair as options(since her last two options are both shades of teal). 

But yeah, teal is a top pick so long as the other girl with that option doesn't get it, lol. 

Orange or yellow eyes??  I did try yellow once in the piece below, but aside from teal eyes, I was gonna use either purple or pink eyes if I went for teal hair, but thanks for the feedback though.



I don't know why I ever thought pink hair on a kappa is a good thing, looks like cotton candy on anything that isn't a fairy. 

Here is an older design of the predeccessor kappa girl for comparison.


I guess the pink hair makes sense with that tone of green skin, lol. 

I was trying to find the original-original kappa girl from the Mid-2000s, which I originally dubbed "bog-girl" but I couldn't find it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 7, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> Did this yesterday and forgot to post, I was thinking of changing the kapagirl's colors, I'm most likely going to use the red haired variant. I also added freckles to see how she would look with it.
> 
> 
> What do you think of the kappagirl?  Is it an interesting design? Weird? Should I go back to the drawing board and redesign her? I must have a kappa girl in the roster, lol.





Jouninja said:


> @Suzutsuki Yeah, the dark teal version would go really well since her elemental affinity is water. However, it's only an option if the other character with teal on her list ends up with a different hair color, lol, such as these other two:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'd recommend a character-design video maybe it'll inspire you (idk if you like watching that kinda videos)

Overall i like the design where she has her shield on one side and the scarf of her points to the opposite side, she also looks cute with glasses on her head btw, it makes your character look complete imo


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 7, 2019)

@Underworld Broker Yeah, thanks, I'll definitely watch, a character design video could help me learn how to make these darn colors do my bidding. 

Yeah, with the pink sunglasses and the yellow scarf, she does look complete. Aside from those two items, I was planning on having her change attire as the story progresses.

For example in her debut alongside a bunch of other characters, she had a strapless romper thing on to sort of give the impression of the yellow part of a tortoise shell, lol, even though she's a Kappa. 



Aside from that, did you prefer the way she was proportioned before where she had a smaller body and bigger head? Her newer design is closer to human proportions, similar in size to a short, sort of chubby woman while her older design has her at like a 3 ft tall midget. 

Oh yeah, her older design had a 3D model that I made back when I was a noob to 3D, so I never rigged it or anything since it was made poorly, I couldn't even make a turntable, lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Aug 8, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#summer[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] 
This was my first painting in gouache but it got all messed up.  The reason it looks so digital now is that I refused to give up on it and reworked it in Photoshop CC.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 9, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> @Underworld Broker Yeah, thanks, I'll definitely watch, a character design video could help me learn how to make these darn colors do my bidding.
> 
> Yeah, with the pink sunglasses and the yellow scarf, she does look complete. Aside from those two items, I was planning on having her change attire as the story progresses.
> 
> ...



I prefer her ''midget''-design, haha basically this one:


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 9, 2019)

@Underworld Broker Yeah, I agree that is her best design, although the reason I had to change it is because the new style made everybody taller, so some of the non-human characters ended up short, like the Dragon, gryphon, and kappa, so I had to redesign them, lol.  Instead of reusing the old design though, I must come up with a new design that fits the new style that is just as good as the old. 

Here is a fun comparison of her different design in relation to height and compared to the 2019 designs.  (Click it for full size)


Technically, that sheet had designs of two different kappas, but I presume you mean the 2017 "kappa" rather than the 2015 version.(And compared to 2019 designs, you can see how short the 2017 version is).

Even with the 2019 design, I see that I've strayed from the original model sheet with this latest sketch by making her feet too big, her legs too thick, and her hands too small.  The missing scarf and glasses is due to her wearing her casual clothes, while the former is her battle outfit.

2015 "kappa" actually fits in with the 2019 style strangely enough.  She just way skinnier and has a different face. Plus, that version of "kappa" has a *serious,* no non-sense personality compared to the lighthearted and funny 2019 "kappa". 

2017 "kappa" is where that positive personality started. And here is a character sheet for her plus some scene she was in. (read that left to right).


Basically, 2019 designs where suppose to use the same facial design for the non-humans, but the bodies would be more human sized rather than short toonish, midget bodies.  Which is why the Gryphon guy also has the same face as the previous Gryphon.


*EDIT: Suddenly, all instance of "kappa" are replaced with a dudes face, I didn't even use : that you need for emojis.*  I had to rewrite kappa as "kappa" to fit it.

EDIT2: 2015 Kappa's shield is bigger, I'm thinking I should make her shield that big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 9, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]  Sketch for fun.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 10, 2019)

I need to redesign these two from their toonish designs to the newer style of art:


Basically, the Knight of Wind, the "Knightingale", lol. (There's a fire knight called the IgKnight, a strong knight called the Might-Knight, and a bunch of other knight pun names I wrote down).

Anyways, his story is that he was suppose to go serve a Princess, but when he went to the Royal Tower, a Dragon was there in place of the Princess, he mistook her for the Princess, and now he fights to protect her, ignores accusations from people that she is actually a Dragon and not a Princess, but he ignores it and calls them heathens, even when he sees her breathing fire, lol.  Will he find out the truth eventually? You'll have to wait and see. 

It's either him, the Phantom Knight(The angry looking knight with the gloomy Princess), or the IgKnight that I want to make the main character.   I'm trying to decide who has the more interesting starting point.

Or perhaps there is no main character, and I just switch the focus around, but some people would hate that I think. 

His fighting style is mostly melee, despite his Wind Element, he gets like little tornadoes on his fists, and sometimes gets wrapped up in wind to get plebs off of him.

Oh right, this Dragon has red hair, guess the kappa can't have that color then, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Aug 11, 2019)

A little sketch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 11, 2019)

Recent sketch OC sketch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm back and I went back to my boi Fuu for moar freehand practice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 11, 2019)

I got around to redrawing those characters, I might have to redesign them later though.  Something is off about 'em, lol. Then again, if I step away and come back, it will probably look okay. 



I did try to color it, for example, the dragon girl was either red hair with either light green, yellow, or teal scales, and the guy would either have green/teal armor if her scales are yellow, or gold armor otherwise.


----------



## Loni (Aug 11, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Recent sketch OC sketch


These are really cool.  I much prefer the first one, it has just the right amount of blue.  Your figure drawing is also improving every time, I love it.


Suzutsuki said:


> I'm back and I went back to my boi Fuu for moar freehand practice


  This is great.  Looks like you spent more time on the features this time.  You're doing great, keep going.



Jouninja said:


> I got around to redrawing those characters, I might have to redesign them later though.  Something is off about 'em, lol. Then again, if I step away and come back, it will probably look okay.
> 
> 
> 
> I did try to color it, for example, the dragon girl was either red hair with either light green, yellow, or teal scales, and the guy would either have green/teal armor if her scales are yellow, or gold armor otherwise.


  Both characters have a nice style.  They remind me of characters from Sega Genesis video game covers in the video rental store.  Good stuff Jouninja.


----------



## Loni (Aug 11, 2019)

MShadows said:


> A little sketch


Wow! *nosebleed* That's really sexy... why are you doing this to us?


----------



## Xel (Aug 12, 2019)

Loni said:


> This is great.  Looks like you spent more time on the features this time.  You're doing great, keep going.



I don't think it took more time  I've always been better at drawing characters with more contrasting skin/hair colors. I also think that my art style's been the same for the past decade or so, and the only thing that's improving is my mastery of this tablet  I bet if I dug up a portrait I drew back then but in pencil it would be of roughly the same quality  (though, I've also always been drawing more creatures than humans, and I've posted some of those here some time ago)


----------



## MShadows (Aug 12, 2019)

Loni said:


> Wow! *nosebleed* That's really sexy... why are you doing this to us?


Maybe I went a bit too far in some places


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 12, 2019)

Wanna start learning digital art. Did this on a Note 9 in Infinite Painter.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gin (Aug 12, 2019)

bloodborne fanart i did recently

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Loni (Aug 12, 2019)

Seraphoenix said:


> Wanna start learning digital art. Did this on a Note 9 in Infinite Painter.


Wow! Your drawing is astounding.  You can really _see _the face because you draw it very accurate.  This is a good start to digital painting.  There are different places to learn digital art online, some are mentioned in the "Art 101" section. 



Gin said:


> bloodborne fanart i did recently


I love the texture and style of that art, it's different from what is usually entered here.  Very creative!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 12, 2019)

My sketch painted by my friend PlayerZed on Deviantart: 

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] Also this new sketch, for fun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 12, 2019)

Loni said:


> Both characters have a nice style.  They remind me of characters from Sega Genesis video game covers in the video rental store.  Good stuff Jouninja.



Thanks, Loni. Yeah, I see, lol, it does look like art from that era.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 13, 2019)

Loni said:


> Wow! Your drawing is astounding.  You can really _see _the face because you draw it very accurate.  This is a good start to digital painting.  There are different places to learn digital art online, some are mentioned in the "Art 101" section.



Thanks for the kind words! I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Gin (Aug 14, 2019)

some more recent work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 14, 2019)

The Mistress of Chaos Minerva

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 15, 2019)

It's gotta come down to one of these color sets for the protagonists.


----------



## Loni (Aug 15, 2019)

Gin said:


> some more recent work


  This is quite astounding.  The body fluid in the first one reminds me of old school samurai anime and the way blood would fly so freely.  I especially like the giraffe scene.  The style and composition are excellent.  I love the way things are painted too, great work.


Jouninja said:


> It's gotta come down to one of these color sets for the protagonists.


  The characters are coming along nicely, I hope you're spending a good amount of time on your script too.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 15, 2019)

@Loni any feedback


----------



## Loni (Aug 15, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> The Mistress of Chaos Minerva


The mouth is too much to the left side of her face and one of the eyes is larger than the other.  You can notice these things before you post too if you flip the canvas horizontally or turn the image upside down and fix what you notice.  It might help to start with a midline in the early construction phase.

Don't worry, you'll do it much better if you take the advice I gave you.  I sometimes post images with similar problems when I forget to flip the canvas because I've been looking at the art for hours. 

Is that an original character?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 15, 2019)

Loni said:


> The mouth is too much to the left side of her face and one of the eyes is larger than the other.  You can notice these things before you post too if you flip the canvas horizontally or turn the image upside down and fix what you notice.  It might help to start with a midline in the early construction phase.
> 
> Don't worry, you'll do it much better if you take the advice I gave you.  I sometimes post images with similar problems when I forget to flip the canvas because I've been looking at the art for hours.
> 
> Is that an original character?


Alright I see 
Why yes it’s an original character


----------



## Loni (Aug 15, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Alright I see
> Why yes it’s an original character


  Cool, cause I Googled her and only found mythology and a Marvel character.  Nice design.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 15, 2019)

Loni said:


> Cool, cause I Googled her and only found mythology and a Marvel character.  Nice design.


Why thank you m8


----------



## Xel (Aug 16, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] finally a theme for me


----------



## Loni (Aug 16, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]
Pencil portrait in a Canson Drawing pad.  The drawing was corrected in Photoshop CC.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 17, 2019)

Loni said:


> The characters are coming along nicely, I hope you're spending a good amount of time on your script too.



Thanks, and yes, you bet I am.  The script is looking promising.  Just needs more work. 

I tried coloring the dragongirl, but it's difficult trying to figure out a color scheme that won't clash with another characters scheme.



That won't be her final outfit, I'm still trying to figure out what sort of wardrobe she would have, and whether it be medieval or modern.   Or let her be like some of the other animalish characters and just forego fashion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 17, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> Thanks, and yes, you bet I am.  The script is looking promising.  Just needs more work.
> 
> I tried coloring the dragongirl, but it's difficult trying to figure out a color scheme that won't clash with another characters scheme.
> 
> ...


  As far as colors go, I like the first one out of the three there.


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 18, 2019)

@Loni Yeah, that looks like a promising color, I was also thinking about swapping her skin color with the kappa girl's lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Aug 19, 2019)

Shiiip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 20, 2019)

Cutting it late and close with this  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  for comics. But here be. Also, left to right.







Did this sequence to feel out this rendering/coloring style to maybe use for my adventure comic. Jury is still out on whether to go ahead with this style, but I can envision it well enough done up like this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Aug 20, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] 


EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Cutting it late and close with this  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  for comics. But here be. Also, left to right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!  Your style and sense of humor are second to none.  It's actually very pleasing to the eye to read your comic in that style.  
The way you paint it and how you order your panels makes it fun and easy to read.  Bravo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 20, 2019)

Lyra Divine State mode Green represents the first stage of the form while the gold represents further mastery of it

Was going variation of her skin to see which suits her better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 20, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Lyra Divine State mode Green represents the first stage of the form while the gold represents further mastery of it
> 
> Was going variation of her skin to see which suits her better


  This is a tight design.  I also like the colors on the third one the most.  The ones where the skin color is very saturated is kind of too loud.  The brighter hair color is not a problem though.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 20, 2019)

Loni said:


> This is a tight design.  I also like the colors on the third one the most.  The ones where the skin color is very saturated is kind of _*too loud*_.  The brighter hair color is not a problem though.


I see and thank you I felt it was a bit too much


----------



## Xel (Aug 21, 2019)

Did something really quick for the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] (this should count right?)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 22, 2019)

Havent had much time to properly color the last ... 9 or 10 drawings

D18 - OC in a nightlife outfit


D22 - OC as a maid


D23 - OC as your favorite videogame character (went with Aloy from Horizon Zero Dawn)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 22, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Havent had much time to properly color the last ... 9 or 10 drawings
> 
> D18 - OC in a nightlife outfit
> 
> ...


  I love the style of painting you did for the first one, it really adds to the form's volumes, her shoes look cool too.  The second one looks great with long legs and feminine features.  I also think it's cool how you can see the construction lines.  The last one has some really fun designs.  I don't think you should settle and use those shapes for feet.  Either use some reference and really take time to draw every line's angle or cut off the drawing just below the knee.  You don't have to draw the feet if you don't want to, and if you do... do it right.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 22, 2019)

Loni said:


> I love the style of painting you did for the first one, it really adds to the form's volumes, her shoes look cool too.  The second one looks great with long legs and feminine features.  I also think it's cool how you can see the construction lines.  The last one has some really fun designs.  I don't think you should settle and use those shapes for feet.  Either use some reference and really take time to draw every line's angle or cut off the drawing just below the knee.  You don't have to draw the feet if you don't want to, and if you do... do it right.



I have no interest in drawing feet atm, LOL i just wanna figure out what face i want for the characters 
also dont wanna cut off anything from their body since i think that's even lazier than just half-assing


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 22, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / color gradient


went with smth simple

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Aug 22, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> I have no interest in drawing feet atm, LOL i just wanna figure out what face i want for the characters
> also dont wanna cut off anything from their body since i think that's even lazier than just half-assing


I thought you had an interest in drawing feet because you did a good drawing of them twice and then on the straight on view you kinda just used a symbol.

I know you said no, but if you change your mind... I'll leave this here for you:


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 24, 2019)

Urizen the Destroyer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 24, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  color gradient'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 24, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  color gradient'


  The color choices here are just perfect.  You also did an excellent job drawing and painting her face.


Claudio Swiss said:


> Urizen the Destroyer


This looks too similar to Kratos to really be an OC.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 24, 2019)

Loni said:


> The color choices here are just perfect.  You also did an excellent job drawing and painting her face.
> 
> This *looks too similar to Kratos to really be an OC*.


In the sense of markings I get but not really


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2019)

lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 25, 2019)

D26 - OC in a fantasy inspired outfit



Tried a fairy-like dress with flowers and sparkles, haha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Loni (Aug 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> D26 - OC in a fantasy inspired outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Tried a fairy-like dress with flowers and sparkles, haha


  Underworld Broker, you have become one of the best painters in here, wow!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I see those feet too, you did good.


----------



## Xel (Aug 26, 2019)

I saw some concept art for Disney's upcoming movie Raya and the Last Dragon and fell in love with the dragon's design, so I had to draw her

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 27, 2019)

Nearly to the finish, almost have the final color for these two.








It's come down to these two sets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Sep 2, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#WIP[/HASHTAG]


Jouninja said:


> Nearly to the finish, almost have the final color for these two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey Jouninja, the second guy has a Naruto vibe with his costume and the girl's hair is like Hinata on that line too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 2, 2019)

Drew up this sketch last night


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 3, 2019)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#WIP[/HASHTAG]
> Hey Jouninja, the second guy has a Naruto vibe with his costume and the girl's hair is like Hinata on that line too.



How did I miss this post?  

Yeah, must be the influence from the SJ 00s *holy trinity*, which includes the characters you mentioned. I did intentionally put in something from the main character from each of the series into the guy, such as Naruto, Ichigo, and Luffy, plus other characters from other series, as well as secondary characters for the Princess. Yeah, you got a good eye to see that 5% Hinata in the Princess, lol, among other characters that influenced her design.


----------



## Brian (Sep 3, 2019)

so I drew this for the characterdesignreference.com challenge. This month's theme was Mongolian Eagle Hunter, but I think i fucked up the entry process, or maybe its too late i dunno. But OH WELL  I'll post more of her in the future


----------



## Loni (Sep 3, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> How did I miss this post?
> 
> Yeah, must be the influence from the SJ 00s *holy trinity*, which includes the characters you mentioned. I did intentionally put in something from the main character from each of the series into the guy, such as Naruto, Ichigo, and Luffy, plus other characters from other series, as well as secondary characters for the Princess. Yeah, you got a good eye to see that 5% Hinata in the Princess, lol, among other characters that influenced her design.


  Don't get me wrong, the designs are unique, it's just that the colors are so close to Naruto.  If you changed them even so slightly, it might turn out looking totally original.



Brian said:


> so I drew this for the characterdesignreference.com challenge. This month's theme was Mongolian Eagle Hunter, but I think i fucked up the entry process, or maybe its too late i dunno. But OH WELL  I'll post more of her in the future


  That's pretty cool Brian.  It looks like a piece from an animated feature film.


----------



## Loni (Sep 3, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Drew up this sketch last night


  Nice character, it's a good original.  It looks better in white with that background.


----------



## Loni (Sep 3, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#wip[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 4, 2019)

Settled on red hair... although now she looks too much like Ariel from The Little Mermaid.

I like the way the leaves and the blonde hair look together.

I was trying to find the right colors... Kinda Kim Possible here.
[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#disney[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 4, 2019)

Here’s my newest Sarada fanart, hope you like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 4, 2019)

Junebu Art said:


> Here’s my newest Sarada fanart, hope you like it


  That's nice, she's all dressed like her mother.
@Junebu Art Upon looking at it again, I just noticed how cool it looks.  Maybe resize it next time so we can take in the whole thing on one screen height.


----------



## Xel (Sep 4, 2019)

Misery from the manga Outer Zone (the manga is from the 90s and it has this art style where everyone has tiny mouths lol so I stylized it like that too)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 4, 2019)

Rough art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Sep 4, 2019)

Probably never gonna get her face right but her patterns are too fun to draw


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 4, 2019)

Commission I'm working on


----------



## Loni (Sep 4, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Rough art


Hey, this drawing is a nice use of black on white.  The facial proportions are solid and the design seems original or maybe fanart... anyway, it looks pretty good.



Xel said:


> Probably never gonna get her face right but her patterns are too fun to draw


This is pretty great.  You are so good at drawing and painting creatures.  Respect!



Robo said:


> Commission I'm working on


  That's a really cool sketch.  It's got cool design, pose and if your previous body of work is any indication, this is also going to turn out great.


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 4, 2019)

Loni said:


> That's a really cool sketch.  It's got cool design, pose and if your previous body of work is any indication, this is also going to turn out great.



It's not going to be that high of caliber. The person who requested it just wanted a Chibi drawing. Of course this isn't the finalized version yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 5, 2019)

Chibi Sakura :3

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 5, 2019)

Loni said:


> That's nice, she's all dressed like her mother.
> @Junebu Art Upon looking at it again, I just noticed how cool it looks.  Maybe resize it next time so we can take in the whole thing on one screen height.


Ohh, I’m on phone so idk how Narutoforums looks like on pc lol


----------



## Xel (Sep 5, 2019)

To finish off my dragon-drawing streak I drew @DeathTheBeast 's OC Noodle (again, though last time was like a year ago)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 7, 2019)

Icha Icha tactics ~


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 7, 2019)

Another original sketch:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 7, 2019)

Junebu Art said:


> Icha Icha tactics ~


I like how the focal point is the book, or maybe they're turned pale from the shock of what they see in the book.  The size is perfect this time.


T.D.A said:


> Another original sketch:


  Your artistic stylings are quite good.  He reminds me of like a tough cop or boss in some crew, nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 7, 2019)

Loni said:


> I like how the focal point is the book, or maybe they're turned pale from the shock of what they see in the book.  The size is perfect this time.
> Your artistic stylings are quite good.  He reminds me of like a tough cop or boss in some crew, nice!


Lol I just was lazy and didn’t color the drawing


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2019)

Just messing around.
Lower half is kinda meh. 
Colors are muddy too. 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 8, 2019)

Doing small drawings for my Alley thread again ~


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 8, 2019)

I redrew one of ig:Starbights ‘s artworks in my style :3 hope you like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 8, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Just messing around.
> Lower half is kinda meh.
> Colors are muddy too.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


You forgot to mention how beautiful the face is, the effects and details on the horns are really cool, and the upper body is painted in the most amazing way.  It will get better if you stick with it but I do have to say that this is really good.



Underworld Broker said:


> Doing small drawings for my Alley thread again ~


Your art style is so vibrant and fresh.  I like the shark too, but that lizard looks amazing on that pool chair... you can almost imagine him poolside.



Junebu Art said:


> I redrew one of ig:Starbights ‘s artworks in my style :3 hope you like it!


  Your style is cool dude, is there a link to the original?


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 9, 2019)

Loni said:


> You forgot to mention how beautiful the face is, the effects and details on the horns are really cool, and the upper body is painted in the most amazing way.  It will get better if you stick with it but I do have to say that this is really good.
> 
> 
> Your art style is so vibrant and fresh.  I like the shark too, but that lizard looks amazing on that pool chair... you can almost imagine him poolside.
> ...


Here you go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 9, 2019)

Junebu Art said:


> Here you go!


  Wow!  The original is pretty dope too.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2019)

few more drawings ~


----------



## Loni (Sep 11, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> few more drawings ~


Gin got a special one, I like the effects your brush made for the spots and fur.


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 12, 2019)

doing a series of drawings on here based on suggested keywords by alley members

first 5:


----------



## Loni (Sep 12, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2019)

few drawings again ~


----------



## Loni (Sep 13, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> few drawings again ~


  Aye... that first one tho, Caprisun, I can relate.
The One Piece details are pretty sweet.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 14, 2019)

More drawings ~


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2019)

Draw sketch dump:
thread in alley, did little doodles for people, tried to do them on things they like. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 14, 2019)

My newest artwork, 14h taken, no references used :3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Sep 14, 2019)

Junebu Art said:


> My newest artwork, 14h taken, no references used :3


damn 14 hours. It shows good job.


----------



## Magic (Sep 15, 2019)

Oof let's see if I can not mess this one up.

*Spoiler*: __ 









wip


----------



## Loni (Sep 15, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Oof let's see if I can not mess this one up.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 This is turning out great... it looks like Billie Eilish.


----------



## Xel (Sep 15, 2019)

SCP-860-2. I changed its design compared to the game/concept art cause I wanted to make it scarier (kinda). Spoiler tagged in case someone doesn't want to see a monster that isn't meant to look cute among all this nice art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 15, 2019)

Trying to still determine the Dragon girls colors.  (The Knightingale's colors are still unfinished too, but it will be some sort of combination blues/cool colors.)


I should mention, she's wearing something called "Soul Armor", which is similar to "Soul Weapons" in that they are made/forged using the essence of the person like their hair/stats/etc. She used to be covered in scales all over, so she sacrificed that to make highly durable, self-repairing, scaled cloth and now has smooth skin.

High chance I go with the far right color scheme, but the others might if another character gets red hair/greenish skin. Really leaning towards the far left(except with greenish armor) if the kappa girl gets red hair for example.



By the way, the knight dudes skin is suppose to be reflective like his armor, since he is a Metalloid, aka a Bio-metal living organism.

As I have it written, he is from the "Bronze" race, which is considered the lowest class.(Although an alternate version has Aluminum as the lowest, lol). Silver, Gold, and Platinum are the races of the higher class. He's trying to overcome his class disadvantage and prove that the shimmer of his skin doesn't define him. 

@RemChu After trying to color this guy several times, I think I will still stick with this color scheme. I know you say it reminds you of a certain other manga character, but if fully illustrated, the orange parts you will see are metal(and his skin is shiny too), so it should look different due to the material.

Obviously, his race is "Silver", although his problem is that the town tries to kill him once they find out his element is "Dark" instead of anything else. His struggle is proving that having the Dark Element doesn't make you a villain.



His sword's name is "Red Rebellion". I was going to give him Blue Mantra, but thought it fit better with a guy has a more bluish color scheme.

EDIT: Sorry, I meant @Loni , you and @RemChu are so similar in your taste for art and the way you talk that I sometimes get you two confused.   I apologize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 15, 2019)

Did a lil color variation to which fits her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> Trying to still determine the Dragon girls colors.  (The Knightingale's colors are still unfinished too, but it will be some sort of combination blues/cool colors.)
> 
> 
> I should mention, she's wearing something called "Soul Armor", which is similar to "Soul Weapons" in that they are made/forged using the essence of the person like their hair/stats/etc. She used to be covered in scales all over, so she sacrificed that to make highly durable, self-repairing, scaled cloth and now has smooth skin.
> ...


Did you uh edit in the @ because I didn't get an alert.

Any similar language we use is because uh artists use similar lingo when critiquing or discussing art. So even if I was trained in Spain or wherever and I met up with another artist we would both kinda talk the same in terms of art stuff. I still think our tastes in stuff is different lol.

and uh yeah I agree with Loni that color scheme looks like Naruto stuff...I assume that is what he told you about the knight? At the end of the day it's your character do what you want. 

The race thing based on metals is interesting. I like it.


----------



## Magic (Sep 16, 2019)

Xel said:


> SCP-860-2. I changed its design compared to the game/concept art cause I wanted to make it scarier (kinda). Spoiler tagged in case someone doesn't want to see a monster that isn't meant to look cute among all this nice art


The grass looks so fuzzy would like to roll in it and touch it.
Great job overall, good spooky mood.


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 16, 2019)

@RemChu I see, that is true that your both traditional artist types. Yeah, maybe your tastes are different since I haven't taken a closer look and only base this on posts I remember.

Yeah, it was Loni that said it after I checked previous posts. Yeah, without shading, it looks similar, but once the material is in, it should look different. 

Yeah, thanks, it will prove to be interesting, plus any "mixed race" people will be reffered to as "Alloys" or "Rusties" or probably both, with the latter being offensive slang.


----------



## Loni (Sep 16, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Did a lil color variation to which fits her


  I really like the design and proportions on this one.  The colors in green and yellow look better than red... that's just my opinion.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Sep 16, 2019)

Loni said:


> I really like the design and proportions on this one.  The colors in green and yellow look better than red... that's just my opinion.


It's cool green also fits her


----------



## Magic (Sep 17, 2019)

worked on it a little more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 17, 2019)

few drawings again ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2019)

made a bunch of changes, almost done.


Some of the imperfections are triggering me really hard but I'll do better on the next one. Lesson learned.
I need to work on the hair more.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2019)

Did a small jungle drawing again ~

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Femme (Sep 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2019)

Slug bushin? And uh sexy af. I don't like Sakura at all but your sakura is 10/10.


----------



## Femme (Sep 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Slug bushin? And uh sexy af. I don't like Sakura at all but your sakura is 10/10.


Its more so medical jutsu, think Ukon and his brother, katsuyu enters the host body infects the cell and cell division causes the person to become katsuyu. It rewrites most of their dna. It’s scary but useful. And you’ll love Sakura soon enough, lol. But thanks


----------



## Femme (Sep 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Femme (Sep 18, 2019)

Yes foreshortening


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 18, 2019)

Femme said:


> Yes foreshortening



Yeah. Might redraw the legs. It's a tough angle


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2019)

Femme said:


> Its more so medical jutsu, think Ukon and his brother, katsuyu enters the host body infects the cell and cell division causes the person to become katsuyu. It rewrites most of their dna. It’s scary but useful. And you’ll love Sakura soon enough, lol. But thanks


Oh so it was in the manga/series? Roger. I kinda stopped reading around the zombie ninja kabuto stuff.


----------



## Femme (Sep 18, 2019)

Robo said:


> Yeah. Might redraw the legs. It's a tough angle


Yeah I hate foreshortening too but it looks nice, I would love to see the finished piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Femme (Sep 18, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Oh so it was in the manga/series? Roger. I kinda stopped reading around the zombie ninja kabuto stuff.


No I made it up lol, my over active imagination. It came to me in a dream


----------



## Magic (Sep 18, 2019)

Femme said:


> No I made it up lol, my over active imagination. It came to me in a dream


Ah, I see. Very cool.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 21, 2019)

Battle to the death :3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 21, 2019)

few drawings again ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 21, 2019)

Jigen and Isshiki


----------



## Xel (Sep 22, 2019)

Doodle/WIP (I'm sick ok)


----------



## Femme (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Sep 22, 2019)

Member vs member

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Sep 22, 2019)

Didn't plan on finishing it today, but I went ahead with it anyway (maybe I'll change the background, maybe not)


----------



## Loni (Sep 22, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]
Just tried art nouveau with a reference of one of my sisters.  Done in Photoshop CC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Femme (Sep 23, 2019)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]
> Just tried art nouveau with a reference of one of my sisters.  Done in Photoshop CC.


I was gonna say that I see a heavy Alfonse Mucha influence in this piece


----------



## Xel (Sep 23, 2019)

Ok I promise it's the last time but I modified it with comfier BG and slightly fixed proportions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Femme (Sep 23, 2019)

Xel said:


> Ok I promise it's the last time but I modified it with comfier BG and slightly fixed proportions


This is cute it feels so cozy


----------



## Loni (Sep 23, 2019)

Femme said:


> I was gonna say that I see a heavy Alfonse Mucha influence in this piece


  I should've put that in the description, Mucha inspired me to paint it that way.


----------



## Femme (Sep 23, 2019)

Loni said:


> I should've put that in the description, Mucha inspired me to paint it that way.


I find it more impressive that your art spoke for itself in that regard


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Femme (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 24, 2019)

sneak peak of a work in progress. This is just a low detail version. I'll go over with refined lines on another layer. Gonna throw in Asuma, Anko and Kurenai if I can. Kind of like an avengers style formation (all facing enemies from different angles)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Sep 24, 2019)

Robo said:


> sneak peak of a work in progress. This is just a low detail version. I'll go over with refined lines on another layer. Gonna throw in Asuma, Anko and Kurenai if I can. Kind of like an avengers style formation (all facing enemies from different angles)


 Absolutely amazing, I can't wait to see it finished.  Even right now, it looks dope.  The way you drew Guy and Kakashi makes me see why those character designs are so successful.  You do these characters justice @Robo.  Bravo.

I see you @T.D.A , @Femme , the new school of artists in this thread.  Both of you bring art that is original and I'm so glad to see new blood.

@Xel I love the originality of your fall art, please keep it coming.  
@Underworld Broker , the Zebra on the previous page and the night time waterfall is amazing.  I love the bird you painted for El Hit on this page too.  

Seeing all the new, good art in this thread makes me so happy, thanks for your contributions guys.


----------



## Brian (Sep 25, 2019)

super quick sketch I did before I zoned out

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Xel (Sep 25, 2019)

Forgot to share this, ship blanket burrito

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Sep 25, 2019)

Brian said:


> super quick sketch I did before I zoned out


  The design is excellent, I can't help but stare into those big beautiful eyes.



Xel said:


> Forgot to share this, ship blanket burrito


  That is me now because the mornings are getting colder.  She looks so cute and comfy.


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 26, 2019)

I need to redesign these two into the modern style, the Leopard/Cheetah is halfway there already, and the swift has too much toonishness.



Speaking of which, I also need to redesign a lot of the villains, especially the business hungry, unethical, L.O.G. (League of Greed).





"Instant Interns" don't just work for free, they don't even think for themselves. They make up the bulk of the "work force" in the L.O.G. (and by work force, I mean their military force, lol). Most interns are a day old or literally born yesterday before breaking apart from "overworking". They are technically robots made of carbon rather than metal.

Oh yeah, the fighting style of the feral types involves lots of slashing and crescent projectiles/ranged attacks. They can also exude slash shaped energy from curved weaponry and not just their claws. From left, cat, badger, cheetah. Their transformations suck though, looks more like they had just started transforming. I need to make a cooler design for the "feral" form, and not just having to redesign them to fit the modern style.


----------



## Xel (Sep 26, 2019)

Tfw you sleep for half a day then wake up and draw some ship ship

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 27, 2019)

lol instant interns 

The swift could do with longer legs.


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 28, 2019)

Sarada wearing Ikemoto’s clothes :3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 1, 2019)

Been awhile but here 
Ryu from street fighter

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 1, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> lol instant interns
> 
> The swift could do with longer legs.



Didn't see your response in my feed.

Yeah, Instant Interns will be a riot. I agree, yeah, that is one of the changes I'm gonna give her, along with longer arms, I probably wouldn't have to change much else but I'll see.


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 3, 2019)

Did I ever post these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 3, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#masks[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brian (Oct 3, 2019)

joined September's character design challenge (last min ofc) the theme is elf warrior, sleep was sacrificed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 5, 2019)

A lil cup head I drew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Oct 6, 2019)

Junebu Art said:


> Sarada wearing Ikemoto’s clothes :3


  This Sarada looks great, I love the style and way you draw your Boruto fanart.

Dope sketch!  Is it an original character or fanart?



Claudio Swiss said:


> Been awhile but here
> Ryu from street fighter


This looks great in your style.  If Capcom made the game with your artistic direction, I would buy it.


Jouninja said:


> Did I ever post these?


You're doing a lot of planning.  I say, that's good enough... just make your comic and post it on Line Webtoon.  A good book I can recommend for writing scripts is, "Save the Cat" by Blake Snyder.



Brian said:


> joined September's character design challenge (last min ofc) the theme is elf warrior, sleep was sacrificed


It looks incredible Brian, I can even imagine a background for it.  The art is amazing... you can rest now.



Claudio Swiss said:


> A lil cup head I drew


Fanart is a great way to improve while paying homage to your favorite franchises.  You did a solid job on this.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 6, 2019)

Loni said:


> This Sarada looks great, I love the style and way you draw your Boruto fanart.
> 
> 
> Dope sketch!  Is it an original character or fanart?
> ...



Original. Just started sketching and ended up with that lol


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 6, 2019)

small screenshot of what i've been working on lately ~



stuck on the flowers atm (theres more than those 3), will probably remove them if i get annoyed, haha


----------



## Junebu Art (Oct 8, 2019)

chibi Naruto :3


----------



## Junebu Art (Oct 10, 2019)

happy birthday Naruto!


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 12, 2019)

Loni said:


> You're doing a lot of planning.  I say, that's good enough... just make your comic and post it on Line Webtoon.  A good book I can recommend for writing scripts is, "Save the Cat" by Blake Snyder.


Thanks Loni. Yeah, hopefully when I get time. In the mean time, I'm just laying the ground work for this and trying to figure out the personalities of each character and such. If I can master mixing the elements of writing, I'll definitely be ready.

Thanks for the recommendation, I'll check it out.

By the way, the first time I got the notification, this response wasn't there, just my quoted message.  lol


----------



## Loni (Oct 12, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> By the way, the first time I got the notification, this response wasn't there, just my quoted message.  lol


I put the comment in the quote instead of after it, then I realized what happened and fixed it.  Sorry about that mate.  

Also, when you read, "Save the Cat!" take notes because you can actually compose a decent script by following each chapter's steps.  You'll see what I mean when you read the book.  I finished it in a short amount of time, it's pretty interesting stuff too.


----------



## Loni (Oct 13, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] Sketch from my sketchbook.  Practice, practice, practice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 14, 2019)

Chaos Minerva drew this sketch


----------



## Loni (Oct 14, 2019)

Gin said:


> 3-color illustration i did recently


  I'm not letting you off the hook... we need more of your illustrations.  More PLEASE!!!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2019)

i forgot to post more poolparty drawings


----------



## Loni (Oct 15, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i forgot to post more poolparty drawings


  I especially like the first one, the last one, Everlong, Atlantic Storm... oh heck, I love them all.  Man I'd love to see them all, these and previous ones, in a pool or lake or something.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 16, 2019)

Loni said:


> I especially like the first one, the last one, Everlong, Atlantic Storm... oh heck, I love them all.  Man I'd love to see them all, these and previous ones, in a pool or lake or something.



Glad you like them  

Btw I'll start this challenge soon, maybe someone wants to join (I'm not gonna ink, will do them in color, 2-3days per drawing I guess)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 16, 2019)

I finally figured out what sort of attire to give the Dragon girl. A Dragon Scale dress, a type of soul armor made from her own scales. Gives her a spiritual layer of protection that is good against all forms of attacks, since regular dragon scales are mostly good against physical attacks.


All hero characters so far, excluding wild cards and villains.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 16, 2019)

Jouninja said:


> I finally figured out what sort of attire to give the Dragon girl. A Dragon Scale dress, a type of soul armor made from her own scales. Gives her a spiritual layer of protection that is good against all forms of attacks, since regular dragon scales are mostly good against physical attacks.
> 
> 
> All hero characters so far, excluding wild cards and villains.


  That's an interesting design, just make sure you're willing to draw that character with the wings from every angle, over and over again.


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 16, 2019)

I found this old pic, I really need to redesign the two on the right, a Djinn/something with a scimitar, and a Panda with two butterfly swords. You can already see the redesign in my last post of the two on the left, and its wayyy better, lol. 





Loni said:


> That's an interesting design, just make sure you're willing to draw that character with the wings from every angle, over and over again.



Oh yeah, definitely, in fact I was thinking about how her dress looks from the back, since it's open to allower her wings out, but I guess you can see that since its a bare shoulder dress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 16, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ihaveartblock[/HASHTAG] 
This was an old brush test but I liked the colors so I decided to post it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 16, 2019)

Since the work week starts tommorrow for me, I was trying to crank out as much art as possible today. These designs had been in my head for weeks, but I finally got around to putting them down to digital paper(the knight is suppose to have a armored plate under the jacket, but I decided to try that later.


I gave the Fire Knight the *"Blue Mantra"* sword. The Wind Princess has *"Lavender Piety"*, which does for the mind what swords do for strength.

The previous design of the two(I decided to give the Samurai-esque armor to a different character):


The Knight is of the *Gold race*, and with the *Silver Race* of the Fury Knight and *Bronze race* of the Wind Knight, all that's left is the races of the Holy Knight and the Power Knight. (I'll have to make one of them a mixed race, which are called *"Rusties"* in the *Metallion's* culture, the other will be of the *Platinum race*, most likely the holy knight, to match his "Holier than thou" attitude in both race and element, lol.

All the Knight's so far, with their "Princesses" (The dragon girl is technically not a princess).


The "old version" of the holy knight and his hex princess(upper right of the pic), which both need an overhaul.

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 17, 2019)

I was looking for this bug dude when I found a bunch of lost art. These two where my accidental step into this art style when at the time I was trying to go for something else, I had this archived in my brain as a style to revisit later on, which I did with all the new characters this year. I can literally take these two, put them in the story, and they'd fit right in even though they are from a different era. (Back then, I tried to redesign them shorter to match the others, but glad I don't have to now). The only change I would make is the girls head, since her original head is way better.


Lost art:







Basically, a bunch of high quality inks I did and forgot about.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 18, 2019)

Woof. Been away too long,. Got to build myself up again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Oct 18, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#windmills[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Oct 18, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Woof. Been away too long,. Got to build myself up again.


  This is really beautiful.  ESD, you've perfected the head, nailed the facial features, and got good body proportions too... the only issue I have with this almost perfect character drawing is the feet.  

When you draw feet in one position, use reference... it'll inform the other angles and positions when you draw them without reference.  

Things to consider when drawing feet: Think about how the foot is longest up to where the big toe is and recedes back as you move from the biggest toe to the smallest one.  When you do it with reference, all you have to do is pay attention to the line of the perimeter and take note of when it changes direction, then connect it together and you've drawn a foot.

I sound like an ass sometimes so please know that none of this was meant to look down on you or think that I'm better... we're all still learning and I thought I'd give you some critique so next time... you can crush it.


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 19, 2019)

coloring is just a test. I won't color the whole thing until it's done. Also this is only part of the drawing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 19, 2019)

Finally did some art after years fan art of the heart from in a heartbeat


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 19, 2019)

Robo said:


> coloring is just a test. I won't color the whole thing until it's done. Also this is only part of the drawing


Damn that looks vicious!



KisaitaParadise said:


> Finally did some art after years fan art of the heart from in a heartbeat


Good now do 100 more. Use a reference picture too!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 19, 2019)

Tryin a character collage thing with my main maidbot and some of her sisters.



Loni said:


> This is really beautiful.  ESD, you've perfected the head, nailed the facial features, and got good body proportions too... the only issue I have with this almost perfect character drawing is the feet.
> 
> When you draw feet in one position, use reference... it'll inform the other angles and positions when you draw them without reference.
> 
> ...



Thanks. And don't worry about sounding negative. I can tell it comes from a good place.

And of course I come to all this feet advice after I do a pic featuring none at all   But yeah, I'll keep it all in mind going forward. And I definitely do need to increase the size of my feet exercise folder. And actually get back to actually doing all my drawing exercises.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 19, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Damn that looks vicious!



Lol yeah I love imagining Naruto being more graphic, because you’re dealing with ninjas, bladed weaponry, war and whatnot. I might tone back the blood a little bit on his clothing. But part 1 Manga didn’t short us on violence in certain moments.

edit: full view

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Oct 19, 2019)

Robo said:


> Lol yeah I love imagining Naruto being more graphic, because you’re dealing with ninjas, bladed weaponry, war and whatnot. I might tone back the blood a little bit on his clothing. But part 1 Manga didn’t short us on violence in certain moments.
> 
> edit: full view


  What I like most about it is the coloring style, good stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junebu Art (Oct 19, 2019)

Boruto and Naruto doing Oiroke no Jutsu :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 19, 2019)

Xeno Vegito sketch  
Along with General Grievous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 20, 2019)

Junebu Art said:


> Boruto and Naruto doing Oiroke no Jutsu :3


Yes!


----------



## Gin (Oct 20, 2019)

abstract i finished yday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Oct 21, 2019)

Gin said:


> abstract i finished yday


  I don't know why but it feels like the brain and the heart; with the brain struggling to hold back the heart's emotions but some of it is slipping through... or dripping out.

Edit: I didn't mean that the things that are said are always heartfelt or something you agree with... I'm just interpreting what I see in the image.  The image was loading up slow so at first I thought the pink was a highly saturated colored brain but then as it loaded more I got to thinking, what if it was actually the other half of the mind, the heart... then the green wrapping things could be the brain trying to figure out the heart and hold back the wickedness of it all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Oct 21, 2019)

I drew this last night.  [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brian (Oct 23, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#selfportraitoctober[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#feelincutemightdeletelateridunno[/HASHTAG]

doesnt look like it but was inspired by Max Grecke to make a profile type picture after seeing his

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 24, 2019)

I finished this a few days ago and posted it in another thread, but I’ll post here in case people missed it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 27, 2019)

Hebi Sasuke Mugshot


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 27, 2019)

quick sketch for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Windmills and Grasslands (it also fits for the Clouds/Landscape theme of the week, haha)



smth i'm probably gonna work on later ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> quick sketch for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Windmills and Grasslands (it also fits for the Clouds/Landscape theme of the week, haha)
> 
> 
> 
> smth i'm probably gonna work on later ~



Beach scene? Can already see it coming together. Nice. Nice layer landscape with the hills in the background.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Oct 28, 2019)

A lil sketch of my two Oc Sparring off

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 29, 2019)

My next work

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Junebu Art (Oct 30, 2019)

Best friends


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 30, 2019)

Now just to add a few more details, then color.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 30, 2019)

Now onto coloring

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Oct 31, 2019)

Robo said:


> Now onto coloring


  Oh wow, you're using Procreate.  What did you use before the iPad and is Procreate better for your art than what you were using before?


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 31, 2019)

Loni said:


> Oh wow, you're using Procreate.  What did you use before the iPad and is Procreate better for your art than what you were using before?



PS on the computer. Which I still use for the linework. But with coloring, I think procreate works wonders


----------



## Loni (Nov 1, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] 
Art done in PS CC over the course of a few days.  I had a hard time with the foliage in the background.  I should do some studies.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2019)

Gin said:


> abstract i finished yday



Btw. wanted to say that it looks a bit like melting roses during winter. Special roses that arent losing petals, but melt instead when it gets cold, haha. Imagine having lots of different roses and it starts getting cold, could imagine people collecting their colors and using them to draw or color fabric with them, etc. 



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]
> Art done in PS CC over the course of a few days.  I had a hard time with the foliage in the background.  I should do some studies.



i like the colors you used, goes into the direction of looking realistic


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 2, 2019)

Day 1 - Overgrown Ruins 



(it took longer than i thought it would  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Nov 2, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Day 1 - Overgrown Ruins
> 
> 
> 
> (it took longer than i thought it would  )


Your art looks amazing UB!  It reminds me of Cassandra and Sophitia from Soul Calibur 2... one of my favorite games of all time.  The scale on those statues is massive, and they look great.  I just really like looking at the statues.

Thanks for the comment about my art, it means a lot coming from someone who does such amazing background paintings.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 3, 2019)

Loni said:


> Your art looks amazing UB!  It reminds me of Cassandra and Sophitia from Soul Calibur 2... one of my favorite games of all time.  The scale on those statues is massive, and they look great.  I just really like looking at the statues.
> 
> Thanks for the comment about my art, it means a lot coming from someone who does such amazing background paintings.



Glad you like them! took a bit to get them done properly since i didnt know how to draw armor and had to look up references  
Will probably draw more statues in later days of this challenge 

------

Day 2 - Untouched Nature

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 4, 2019)

Day 3  - Ancient Tree

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sierra117 (Nov 4, 2019)

After I release 1 more drawing, I will be going on a hiatus from social media and forums in regards to artwork. I want to purely focus on my art for a long time until I feel accomplished.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 4, 2019)

An OC of mine ascending into a new state of power

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Nov 4, 2019)

Robo said:


> After I release 1 more drawing, I will be going on a hiatus from social media and forums in regards to artwork. I want to purely focus on my art for a long time until I feel accomplished.


Ok Robo... I hope your journey brings you back to us.  Until next time then, adios amigo.


----------



## Vino (Nov 5, 2019)

where do i start on drawings?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2019)

Vino said:


> where do i start on drawings?



Take out a piece of paper and pencil, then you're good to go


----------



## Vino (Nov 5, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Take out a piece of paper and pencil, then you're good to go


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2019)

Day 4 - Deep in the woods

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Junebu Art (Nov 5, 2019)

Boruto talk no jutsuing Naruto


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 6, 2019)

This is like the 5th time I redesign the Igknight. I gotta go all the way, beyond the limit, just like what the character represents. He's suppose to be a homage to the over the top, loud, show boating type character. 

This newer design dials that in better I think.  


Same color scheme, gold skin, orange hair. Anyways, I think I'm close to his final design if this isn't it already, lol. The Princess might be a klutzy type, maybe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino (Nov 6, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Day 4 - Deep in the woods


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2019)

Day 5 - Cave Entrance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vino (Nov 6, 2019)

Youre killing it


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2019)

If i have time after this challenge i'll  try to color the ones i like the most


----------



## Vino (Nov 6, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> If i have time after this challenge i'll  try to color the ones i like the most


teach me how to not be a peasant in pencils


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2019)

Vino said:


> teach me how to not be a peasant in pencils



start drawing and i'll tell you what you need to work on


----------



## Vino (Nov 6, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> start drawing and i'll tell you what you need to work on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 7, 2019)

The Fire Knight about to transform into second stage. Basically, all characters in-universe are only using somewhere between 10% and 30% of their full power, so they use tranformations to be able to tap the rest of the 100%. Some just need one transformation to reach 100%, others might transform up to 3 times or more to achieve it. Depends on the different schools of fighting. For Knights, there are only 2 stages of transformation.

His hair is on fire when he is fully transformed, but he has some armor stuff as well when fully transformed.


The guy at the bottom is the Holy Knight, who's Metallion race is Platinum, unlike the Gold race of the IgKnight, the Platinum race is the true upper echelon of their society. The Gold race is still wealthy compared to the lower races such as Silver and Bronze.

The Princess next to him is the Hex Princess, who uses debuffs and curses to fight. She can use them dynamically, for example, if somebody shoots projectiles at her, she can debuff them mid-flight, so by the time they reach her, she can swat them away with her bare hands. She can also use curses to enhance her knight, such as decreasing durability in return for greater speed, etc. The Holy Knight himself uses the Holy element, which is really good at enhancement, as well as healing.

The Holy Knight has a very large ego, as well as being condescending. He is also exceptionally strong so he at least can back up his words with power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 7, 2019)

Day 6 - Rocky Ruins


----------



## Loni (Nov 7, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Day 6 - Rocky Ruins


  What?!!!  This is soooooooo good!!!  What the heck yo, its just such a pleasant composition.  Excellent!!!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 7, 2019)

Loni said:


> What?!!!  This is soooooooo good!!!  What the heck yo, its just such a pleasant composition.  Excellent!!!



Thank you, glad you like it!


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 7, 2019)

Shoot, ended up drawing the Doom Knight and Power knight instead of the Holy Knight. In the previous pic, bottom, it was the power knight with the hair style and armor of the Doom knight, lol!! But behold, I put his normal hair back(which I originally had sorta but gave him long hair instead failing to realize it was somebody elses.





I have no idea what element the Doom Knight is, might be Plasma, which if it is, he would have a Plasma blade scythe instead of a physical one, lol, and his Princess I'm not sure of yet either. What I do know, is that he uses a Scythe.

The Power Knight has neutral energy, thus no element, but he has sheer power, just karate chopping the air causes a devastating, ranged energy wave. His sword is locked with chains to prevent him from using it in most fights. Where he to use his sword, a single swipe would unleash a torrential energy wave that would reshape the land.

His durability and speed is average though, so he has to use his sealed sword to block attacks.

His Princess I'm not sure on her powers and techniques yet, but her weapon is a wand, and what I'm about to describe might belong to the Doom Knight's Princess who uses a staff, which is capable of both special and melee techniques. Basically the fighting style uses multiple elements like Fire, Lightning, Wind, Water, and so on. Her element is neutral or "magic" or something. The drawback of using multiple elements is that unlike a normal element user that can unleash their technique instantly, a lot of her techniques have conditions, wind up times, or both that have to be met to use multiple elements.

I still might make the Doom Knight the Holy Knight and just make his suit more regal looking than scary, since his race is Platinum, it would make sense.

If the Holy Knight is a seperate character, I'm gonna go with a round eyed, naively dedicated, holier than thou Metallion that has his faith misplaced in corrupt authority. His race would have to be platinum. The Doom Knight might either be gold or platinum. The Power Knight is the Rusty/Mixed Alloy Mutt I was talking about.

The Holy Knight's weapon might either be a Spear, Hand and a half sword, or Lance.


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 7, 2019)

Got him! Here's the Holy Knight, lol. He's practically main character material. IF he does become the main, then his weapon is gauntlet boxing gloves, a bit different from the Wind Knights. If he starts off as an antagonist/wild card then he gets the Lance or a sword. The Hex Princess dresses like a magical girl and either uses gloves, a wand, or staff depending on the Holy Knights role in the story.



If I had gone to sleep without drawing it, the design would have escaped me again, and I'd be drawing out other knights that ain't him, lol. Same for the Princess, I kept forgetting there is a Princess that dresses up like a Magical Girl. 

Holy Element is fun since it can do stuff like enhance attack speed, enhance strength, enhance durability, etc, but one at a time. So he can basically adjust himself to suit the tide of the fight.


----------



## Sierra117 (Nov 8, 2019)

Finally colored

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2019)

Robo said:


> Finally colored



Very nice. 

Sakure + axe was a vol. cover before? He should have made that an actual thing. wasted potential.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Nov 8, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Sakure + axe was a vol. cover before? He should have made that an actual thing. wasted potential.



It wasn’t on a cover but it was on one of the similarly colored works Kishi did. I agree I wish the characters got weapons they could summon or something


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2019)

Robo said:


> It wasn’t on a cover but it was on one of the similarly colored works Kishi did. I agree I wish the characters got weapons they could summon or something


I remember part 1 art of them having like giant cool looking shuriken stuff, etc. Giant scrolls. None of that cool stuff made it in the manga. 
T_T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junebu Art (Nov 8, 2019)

Danger couple!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 8, 2019)

Day 7  - Puzzled Platforms (wip, didnt get to finish it yet)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 9, 2019)

(finished, so tired  )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Nov 9, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Sakure + axe was a vol. cover before? He should have made that an actual thing. wasted potential.


Yes, sir... those manga drawings were in the first Naruto art book:


----------



## Gin (Nov 9, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> (finished, so tired  )


this is really cool, love the designs all over the columns, makes me think of a nintendo game


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 10, 2019)

Lightning Will Bisko 
Wanted to see which was better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 10, 2019)

Day 8 - Hall of Deities

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gin (Nov 11, 2019)

experimental vector illustration i did like a year ago and just found


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 11, 2019)

Day 9 - Ancient altar room


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 12, 2019)

Day 10 - Windmills and Grasslands ('colorized' this time)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2019)

Day 11 - Abnormal Formations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 14, 2019)

Day 12 - Path along the water

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Junebu Art (Nov 14, 2019)

Uchiha family!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 15, 2019)

Day 13 - Underwater temple

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Junebu Art (Nov 16, 2019)

Sorry :3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 16, 2019)

Day 14 - Buried Statues

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 16, 2019)

Supes:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Nov 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 17, 2019)

Day 15 - Market Place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Junebu Art (Nov 18, 2019)

Kakashi-san!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 18, 2019)

Day 16 - Merchant's Store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 18, 2019)

Imperial Crusader Bailey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 19, 2019)

Been a while since I've drawn these two, so I was having probs trying to draw the Gloomy Princess's face, lol. 



The left has to do with the Frenzy mode of Knight's called "Blood Knight" for now. If they have an element, they're skin is engulfed in it, so in the case of this knight, his face is shrouded in darkness.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 19, 2019)

Day 17 - Townsquare



(surprised this turned to smth, had no specific idea in mind)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Nov 19, 2019)

A little sketch for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 
Art Nouveau

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Nov 19, 2019)

A simple clouds/skyscape/landscape interpretation for one of the previous [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm still trying to perfect these two's designs. This knight is now the lightning knight, so I have no idea who the holy knight is. The Princess I'm not sure on her element, might be water, but different from the Kappa in that she might use Mist techniques to make illusions or some other different application of water such as healing or bubbles.


The intention with these designs is that they look like main characters but are actually the antagonists(the main characters would be the gloomy princess and fury knight.) Although I gotta fight the urge to make these two the mains, lol.

And on the other hand, I might just have the story follow different knights instead and have them all be the mains that eventually fight with each other. I would have to tweak the story for that to happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 20, 2019)

Some more of the true mains:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 20, 2019)

Small wip for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Art Nouveau 

takes too much time to finish this rn, will do it after the challenge im currently working on ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 20, 2019)

Day 18 - Inn in the Middle of Nowhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 20, 2019)

Finally, I think I got the Holy Knight, I finally saw him while I was watching the very first arc(that I was unsure if I should do until I finally came up with an awesome setting for it), and he shows up! He is arrogant, haughty, and a showboater in his early days(lower right), and when after he finds his Princess and gets older, he is incredibly condensing, with the whole looking down on others deal, while still retaining the haughtyness of his youth. Can't say much more than that, but this guy rises up ranks quickly.




*Spoiler*: _You'll forget these spoilers by the time it happens_ 



His metallion race is Platinum, he's gonna be asking a Gold why he's hanging out with a Silver and Bronze before beating them up to show their inferiority in his debut in the first arc.




The faces in the upper right are some other characters.

His Princess is the Hex Princess.

EDIT: Regarding the Lightning Knight, I see that the upper edge of the lightning spear alone would be a good "blade" for it by itself instead of the two halves together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2019)

(lol)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Nov 21, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]
Quick sketch of Captain Marvel.  *Edit:* Fixed some things I didn't like about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 21, 2019)

Random freestyle sketch on the pad:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 21, 2019)

Day 19 - Shanty Town


----------



## Loni (Nov 21, 2019)

This is a nice use of screen-tone, I also love the little jump motion.



RemChu said:


> (lol)


This is pretty cool.  Nice Spider-man and background for a nice touch.  I also like the style you used to paint him, a classic comic style.  The pose seems a little stiff.  I recommend using reference that would inform your decisions on how you want to move your character's body.  



テ. D . えー said:


> Random freestyle sketch on the pad:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


  This is simple but a good starting point to build upon.  Keep practicing and I'm sure you'll get better at it.



Underworld Broker said:


> Day 19 - Shanty Town


  It looks simple at first but then you notice that there is a whole village down on the right side of the mountain path.  The details really add something special to your illustrations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 21, 2019)

Went with a bike for rides theme for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 21, 2019)

Some of random abstract /stuff from my Alley ITT

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 22, 2019)

Loni said:


> It looks simple at first but then you notice that there is a whole village down on the right side of the mountain path. The details really add something special to your illustrations.



Glad you like the details, I actually wanted it to have more detail, but didnt feel like spending around 8h on it like with the Day7 drawing, haha went with something a bit more simple instead


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 22, 2019)

Day 20 - By the Docks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2019)

Doodle ~ 



okey, more like a drawing i did for a '_draw this in your style_'-challenge

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 23, 2019)

Day 21 - By the Beach 



Also submission for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trinity (Nov 23, 2019)

Vino said:


> where do i start on drawings?


elaborate

may be able to help


----------



## Vino (Nov 24, 2019)

retrouvailles said:


> elaborate
> 
> may be able to help


Like from where to start again? I only last drew when I was 17


----------



## Viole (Nov 24, 2019)

Some more from colours ITT in alley


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trinity (Nov 24, 2019)

Vino said:


> Like from where to start again? I only last drew when I was 17


the basics (start with simple shapes and work your way up)



read this article and then look up tutorials on devART if you need extra assistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino (Nov 24, 2019)

retrouvailles said:


> the basics (start with simple shapes and work your way up)
> 
> 
> 
> read this article and then look up tutorials on devART if you need extra assistance


thanks bae


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 24, 2019)

Day 22 - Exotic Flora

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 24, 2019)

Last batch from Colours ITT in alley so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 25, 2019)

Day 23 - Cemetery

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Nov 25, 2019)

Actually bigger but made this small for the sake of posting. First part just for the sake of lighting. I like it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nataly (Nov 25, 2019)

Under Water for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viole (Nov 25, 2019)

some stuff from my I draw you as food ITT in alley

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viole (Nov 26, 2019)

Some more

@Azeruth will the drink one count towards water

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 26, 2019)

Viole said:


> Some more
> 
> @Azeruth will the drink one count towards water



Probably not~


----------



## Gin (Nov 26, 2019)

Viole said:


> Some more
> 
> @Azeruth will the drink one count towards water


no, but your thirst for cc points probably will


----------



## Viole (Nov 26, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Probably not~





The next nibba in line gets plain water


----------



## Viole (Nov 26, 2019)

Gin said:


> no, but your thirst for cc points probably will




I wish, will be ahrd to save points for image username or medal by next one


----------



## Loni (Nov 26, 2019)

Viole said:


> I wish, will be ahrd to save points for image username or medal by next one


  You can do it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 26, 2019)

Day 24 - Desserted Drylands (thats what the challenge says lol)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 26, 2019)

Some demon elf or whatever I drew color variation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Nov 26, 2019)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Some demon elf or whatever I drew color variation


  I really like the red one, reminds me of Star Trek somehow.  Your figures are also getting better.  Good stuff!


----------



## Magic (Nov 27, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Nov 27, 2019)

RemChu said:


> *Spoiler*: __


  I'm just going to talk about the first image, and here's why.  The figure is simple and I like that about it.  The face is nearly perfect.  You did an excellent job on her profile, her hair, and those eyes are amazing.  

You should try and get a simple shape for the nose and then go in and see the planes.  My advice for the nose is to just draw a shape from reference (the reference could be art or a still from anime or something) and not try to get an outcome of "nose."
The lips look good but I know you could do better.  Try drawing lips from other angles as a study, it makes drawing lips straight on much easier.

I hope that helps RemChu-san!!!


----------



## Magic (Nov 27, 2019)

Loni said:


> I'm just going to talk about the first image, and here's why.  The figure is simple and I like that about it.  The face is nearly perfect.  You did an excellent job on her profile, her hair, and those eyes are amazing.
> 
> You should try and get a simple shape for the nose and then go in and see the planes.  My advice for the nose is to just draw a shape from reference (the reference could be art or a still from anime or something) and not try to get an outcome of "nose."
> The lips look good but I know you could do better.  Try drawing lips from other angles as a study, it makes drawing lips straight on much easier.
> ...



I went with a simplified stylized mouth because it looked better. You do not know how many times I erased and redid that mouth. So that was just me like "okay, time to move on".

I drew her body first from the ass up, head last.  In the reference the model didn't look sad quite, but when I tried to make her eyes that had bold eyeliner/ eyelashes she always looked sad. Think the bangs or whatever, or maybe I'm reading the body language. Looks like someone covering up to be honest vs. showing off their back and sinuous curves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 27, 2019)

Trying out a different type of eye with the Fairy/Pixie girl.


Now compared to her old eyes.


I drew without reference, so I forgot what her hair looked like.  It's been a while since I drew her.

Which eyes do you prefer?

I like both, they each have their pros and cons though. A pro of the old eyes is that it makes the style unique.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viole (Nov 27, 2019)

Some more food drawings




The gin one is likely my best and fav so far

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 28, 2019)

Day 25 - Summoning Altar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 28, 2019)

Day 26 - Volcanic Terrain

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 29, 2019)

Day 27 - Crystal Coves

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viole (Nov 30, 2019)

Some more food ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2019)

Balanced the colors on that old spiderman pic. Before his colors were too saturated the blue didn't go with the red of his costume. Learned a lot about coloring comics past week or so.
Been doing other painting stuff too, since atm still my weakest aspect straight up.


Done with this more of practice than anything, not meant to be perfect.


Agree with @Loni a little stiff around the chest area, and maybe the back could be sexier. "looks like a hump to me"
The perspective here is correct though.


Yes the buildings window panel lines are rushed and shitty. >_>​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 30, 2019)

Day 28 - Freezing Fjord

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 30, 2019)

Some more from Food one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 30, 2019)

Feedback appreciated on all btw 

This is my first time properly drawing 

Im trying for more realistic approach for shapes and textures so its bit dim/ and all


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2019)

Viole said:


> Feedback appreciated on all btw
> 
> This is my first time properly drawing
> 
> Im trying for more realistic approach for shapes and textures so its bit dim/ and all



More shadows to give form and volume. Then highlights which will make it pop. Go into one little aspect to render to make it pop.

What you are doing is sort of akin to material studies like this



With those cubes, top part is in the light, far right is in shadow/ darkest part of cube.
Use to do these, wasn't very good lol. 

These took time lot of time (guessing) really good rendering.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2019)

Use the lasso tool?


----------



## Viole (Dec 1, 2019)

RemChu said:


> More shadows to give form and volume. Then highlights which will make it pop. Go into one little aspect to render to make it pop.
> 
> What you are doing is sort of akin to material studies like this
> 
> ...



those look amazing and damn realistic

Shadows is bit iffy part for me, I just don't understand when its enough or when its too less. I try to replicate stuff as I see it but that doesn't end up looking too good art wise because the shades for example in a bread in Roomlight is 2-3 max, while in drawing that turns to extreme blandness 


You got some anatomy/begineer human drawing practices ? Like those hands/eyes/feet/arms etc studies

I still cant draw a human for shit


----------



## Viole (Dec 1, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Use the lasso tool?


How and for what ?


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2019)

Viole said:


> those look amazing and damn realistic
> 
> Shadows is bit iffy part for me, I just don't understand when its enough or when its too less. I try to replicate stuff as I see it but that doesn't end up looking too good art wise because the shades for example in a bread in Roomlight is 2-3 max, while in drawing that turns to *extreme blandness*
> 
> ...



Muddy colors? Yeah I get what you are saying.Are you using multiple layers? Make a layer for your shadows and a layer for lights. A layer for special effects / highlights, spectaculars. I still struggle with muddy colors, was painting a landscape and took a step back and I'm like "Ugh this is all gray and muddy right now". Just the process gotta push through that and complete the painting.

It's almost 4 am and this is a lot of stuff to explain in a post. Google figure drawing basics, go on pinterest etc. for reference, practice making people.

Get a stack of paper and do that? if you can get a little note book try drawing people irl. The more you do it the more effortless it becomes. That's it really.

For fundamentals in just basic drawing practice warm ups involving S, circles and straight lines, diagonals. If you can bust those out smoothly you can make bold confident lines when you want in your drawings/ paintings.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2019)

quick 5 min doodle.



Don't ask

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2019)

3 min

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm bored
3 min?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 1, 2019)

Day 29 - Eldritch Forest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 1, 2019)

Taking new laptop for a shine:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 1, 2019)

Then there's this . . . 



Wanted to try a daikimakura type thing with Mythra for some reason 
might try a Pyra one later

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Taking new laptop for a shine:



I always enjoy yours color choices. This one really pops, nice.


----------



## Viole (Dec 1, 2019)

Some more


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 2, 2019)

Day 30 - Idle Portal



love how some of the drawings look like without lines btw


*Spoiler*: __ 



tiny part of it ~



from underwater temple, sceenshot i took a while ago:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 3, 2019)

Day 31 Astral Plains / Dreamland



I'm finally done yay

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viole (Dec 3, 2019)

Some more food

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Dec 4, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#xmen[/HASHTAG] 
Quick sketch of two of my favorite X-men.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viole (Dec 4, 2019)

Some more~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 4, 2019)

YES, finally got around to redesigning these two for the new era.


Although, for the colors, I'm down to these. The original colors that where in my mind all this time where far left for the cheetah and far right for the swift.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 5, 2019)

Posting this wip of Pyra before I color cause I think it looks neat.
I always liked the look of raw anime drawings.
I've been trying to plug away at it for a while, but now I finally think the technique and process for it is clicking in my brain, even if its just a little.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 5, 2019)

Posting Hulk Sketch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Dec 5, 2019)

some more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2019)

Went a wee bit overboard with the sweater's blending/shading and it clashes, but I couldn't help myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 7, 2019)

smth tiny for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Sunset

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viole (Dec 9, 2019)

more and prolly last batch from food thread


----------



## Nataly (Dec 10, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] I love watching sunsets

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Dec 10, 2019)

Very quick sketch for Senpai [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 10, 2019)

Tiny sundae 'cause i havent posted here anything in a while ~



busy with bigger pictures atm for Secret Santa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 11, 2019)

Finally done with this drawing of ryuko In her super form


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 12, 2019)

Nearly there:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Dec 13, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fanart[/HASHTAG] 
Not sure if this is just a WIP or the final, maybe there's more to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stein (Dec 14, 2019)

Idk what I'm drawing anymore this started out as Jaime in the hot springs in asioaf T_T

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 16, 2019)

Did a 'draw this in your style'-challenge again ~



the challenge:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 17, 2019)

What would be a good scanner for art?


----------



## Loni (Dec 17, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> What would be a good scanner for art?


Most of us here do digital art but when we do traditional drawings we usually take a picture of it because phone cameras are pretty good these days.


----------



## Xel (Dec 17, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> What would be a good scanner for art?



I have an Epson... Photo Perfection-something, though it's pretty old, it works just fine. I bet any newer model would do just as well.


----------



## Loni (Dec 18, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#pencilandpaper[/HASHTAG]
Just a sketch in pencil from my sketchbook.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 18, 2019)

Argh, I had to do so much today, even though it was my off day. All I had left was the afternoon, and didn't want let it go to waste since I got work tomorrow, so managed to sketch this up.





And some more alternate color schemes. If this knight gets the orangish skin, he's of the Aluminum race, if silver, then Silver race, lol.





I was suppose to sketch up stuff like the knights as squires, the setting, and a bunch of other stuff that I have written down in the past several weeks. I got a backlog of stuff to draw.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Dec 19, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fantasylands[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#digitalart[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm trying to flesh out the designs based off the notes. Since it starts from the moment the dude goes on the journey to become a knight(in the first episode, they are just a mere Page rank, and have to go to become squire, then become a Knight afterwards.


I won't spoil too much, but the Princess starts off as the design on the left, and the journey takes its toll on her and she becomes the character in the art I've drawn in previous posts. The taller character is an elder sister of hers, and some of her other sisters who are established Princesses, and who are just there to witness her demise. The Page/Squire/Knight in this page, in the first arc, is basically trying to prevent that, I won't go into detail.  




I wanted to draw the other knights as they where at Page/Squire rank, but I'll save that for later.

The reason this Squire has rag tag clothing is to contrast to the competing squires who will come from better villages, with the guy of the Gold race getting the most options.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Dec 20, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#pencilandpaper[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Dec 22, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#pencilandpaper[/HASHTAG]

@Wrecked Baloney , Slow sketch with reference.  It was done on Strathmore 400 series drawing paper with a regular mechanical pencil.  Just trying to show the difference between the scan and phone camera post.  Those are not raw images, both were adjusted in Adobe Photoshop CC.

I included the reference image too.  The right foot is touching the ground because I ran out of space.

*Click on the image* to see it bigger.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Dec 22, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> What would be a good scanner for art?



I have to amend my answer to this question.  Any flatbed scanner that can scan at 300 dpi or more in black and white or color is good.  I'd stick with Canon, Epson, Fujitsu, Brother or something better.  Sometimes the paper will be too big for the scanner, so then you would have to take a picture.

My Canon printer/flatbed scanner combo is old but reliable.  I paid like $40 for it new, a few years ago at Microcenter.  

I don't use the scanner that much because I like to draw on paper that's larger than the scanner bed, but for the comparison above I used 8 x 10 inch paper.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 24, 2019)

A lil holiday cheer


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 25, 2019)

Few drawings i did over the last few weeks for christmas ~

*For Kitsune:*


*For Gin:*


*For someone on Rossdraws' discord server (a drawing of her OC) :*


*My Secret Santa drawing for someone on rossdraws' discord:*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MShadows (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy holidays to everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Dec 25, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Happy holidays to everyone!


  The features look just right, in just the right places.  I especially love that nose, then there's those nearly perfect eyes, and I like the way you use shading to complete the form on the lips.  Happy Holidays.



Claudio Swiss said:


> A lil holiday cheer


  This is cool, you have a style all your own and the colors in this piece are just right.  Happy Holidays.



Underworld Broker said:


> Few drawings i did over the last few weeks for christmas ~
> 
> *For Kitsune:*
> 
> ...


  The patterns and coloring style are solid.  The proportions are a little inconsistent but you can fix that with practice and make sure to flip the canvas as you paint to see where things might look off.  Happy Holidays.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 26, 2019)

Loni said:


> The features look just right, in just the right places.  I especially love that nose, then there's those nearly perfect eyes, and I like the way you use shading to complete the form on the lips.  Happy Holidays.
> 
> This is cool, you have a style all your own and the colors in this piece are just right.  Happy Holidays.
> 
> The patterns and coloring style are solid.  The proportions are a little inconsistent but you can fix that with practice and make sure to flip the canvas as you paint to see where things might look off.  Happy Holidays.


Thank you! 

I'd say portraits are my forte. It's the thing I enjoy drawing the most. 
I'm happy to hear that it came out looking nice! 

Happy holidays to you and everyone else as well


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 28, 2019)

Did a new DTIYS challange again ~



The challenge (post has a cat and the elf girl) :

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trinity (Dec 28, 2019)

speed paint practice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viole (Dec 29, 2019)

zz did some anatomy

actually learning to draw with proper guidance now so it helps a lot

@Loni the fantasy piece was


----------



## Viole (Dec 29, 2019)

fuck the hands tho


----------



## Loni (Dec 30, 2019)

Viole said:


> zz did some anatomy
> 
> actually learning to draw with proper guidance now so it helps a lot
> 
> @Loni the fantasy piece was


  Good start on anatomy, and yes the arms need to be a little longer.  I'd recommend having a reference image that's similar to what you're trying to draw and seeing where each part, like the arm, starts and ends.  

I'm glad you liked the fantasy piece.


----------



## Sierra117 (Dec 31, 2019)

Haven't posted here in a few... Here's what I'm working on.


And this is just a color preview. I'm gonna just use this for reference when I do final coloring. And I'll probably change it up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viole (Dec 31, 2019)

Mah first and second attempt at character drawing pretty happy with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 31, 2019)

Did a redraw of a pic i did back in 2013 ~

old pic:



now ~



considering i picked up drawing characters again this year after a few years break i'm happy with it for now, will probably redraw it again next year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Dec 31, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Did a redraw of a pic i did back in 2013 ~
> 
> old pic:
> 
> ...


 Bravo!  The improvement that you made is incredible.  The old one isn't bad at all but I think you've really found a way to produce high quality work, excellent.


----------



## Viole (Jan 1, 2020)

Drawing #3 : Realistic Portrait practice~


Realistic Lips will be death of me tho


----------



## Viole (Jan 1, 2020)

Initially made a lineart but I much prefer lineless version where it conveys the depth and starts with just the color shades itself so I went ahead and removed it

turned out pgood I think


(tho just noticed I skipped eyelashes )


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 3, 2020)

a drawing i did for secret santi in the alley ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Jan 3, 2020)

Tfw I finally tore myself away from the ship game to make one ship doodle (actually my poor half-dead macbook just can't handle running both the game and my drawing software lel)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 3, 2020)

Did color this sketch in
And did lil effects

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viole (Jan 4, 2020)

Some WIP from Dark Magician Girl portrait ~​


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 4, 2020)

SSJB Vegeta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jan 5, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#pencilandpaper[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jan 5, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#pencilandpaper[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brian (Jan 5, 2020)

Brian said:


> did a drawthisinyourstyle challenge, just the line art will post the color soon



Quoting from the alley, heres the color ver


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 6, 2020)

More early story stuff, so the other designs I showed are after a time skip. It's imperative I start from the beggining to not only explain the origin of a knight, but because of other stuff, lol. Then again, I might start the story in the present and only refer to this era in flashbacks, still deciding.



Some enemies from the past on the right, the left has some characters that I can't say who they are as it would spoil things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 6, 2020)

doing drawings for a thread in the alley again ~


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> doing drawings for a thread in the alley again ~


I effin love weapons!! My favorite type is any non-tapering sword with a two handed hilt. So all those swords are types I wouldn't wanna  use, lol, but STILL they are AMAZING.


----------



## Loni (Jan 6, 2020)

Brian said:


> Quoting from the alley, heres the color ver


  I like that you actually drew it in your own style.  

The transition of color for the red in her cheeks could've been handled with more subtlety.  You could use a soft round brush like the airbrush or use a hard round brush with some blending to get smooth transition.  The edges where the colors meet are too abrupt.  You should also watch out for tangents in your line work and varying line weight would make things more dynamic.  

She uses similar colors in the original but your colors are bolder and just have a better feeling to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 6, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> doing drawings for a thread in the alley again ~


  I am actually, really impressed.  The last three look incredible.


----------



## Brian (Jan 6, 2020)

Loni said:


> I like that you actually drew it in your own style.
> 
> The transition of color for the red in her cheeks could've been handled with more subtlety.  You could use a soft round brush like the airbrush or use a hard round brush with some blending to get smooth transition.  The edges where the colors meet are too abrupt.  You should also watch out for tangents in your line work and varying line weight would make things more dynamic.
> 
> She uses similar colors in the original but your colors are bolder and just have a better feeling to them.



Ah I knew I shouldn't have kept adding to the blush, that's what I kept doing last minute and didnt blend too much of it, was actually more subtle before. 

yeah I was thinking i should have added more weight to certain parts like the hair or sleeves, must have missed the tangents tho.

But thanks for the critique


----------



## Viole (Jan 7, 2020)

Finished Realistic Portrait Practice :4  Dark Magician Girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 9, 2020)

few weapons again ~


----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 11, 2020)

Pencil



To Digital



Few more things to correct. Head size, arm length, and shoulders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 11, 2020)

few weapons again ~



lets see if they're gonna pass as entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Fashion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jan 11, 2020)

Robo said:


> Pencil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one looks like sand... like maybe Gaara made a sand statue in front of himself to block shurikens.



Underworld Broker said:


> few weapons again ~
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if they're gonna pass as entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Fashion


You should be the creator of weapons for every anime.


----------



## Stein (Jan 14, 2020)

wip idk child and adult Link

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 14, 2020)

few more weapons ~


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 16, 2020)

Some DB sketches

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 17, 2020)

@Claudio Swiss 
you're getting a lot better with muscles


----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 20, 2020)

Aimbot haxx!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 22, 2020)

Darkness and Light. Black and White. Ying and Yang. Something or nothing. You get the idea. 


Before that, I tried to do it in a different art program, but the results where abyssmal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stein (Jan 23, 2020)

Starting a new drawing of Android 17.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 23, 2020)

Well here’s a sketch of my Oc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 23, 2020)

So the Knight with the dark powers, his race is either going to be Aluminum(a low class metal, along with Iron, copper, and some others that are called "Rusties", and only Gold, Silver, and Bronze being able to live in the upper class, with Platinum ruling over all of them) or Mixed type(Alloy is the slur for it).



Aluminum as a metal race, is weak, yet light, but they usually get turned down for combat roles such as knight, and usually get used as scouts due to their speed. This Aluminum Knight is able to fight thanks to the Dark elements property of multiplying inertia, plus the fighting style he uses maximizes his strengths while covering his weaknesses.

He starts out in a place with a specific name I can't remember right now(although I wrote it down) I think it was something like "The Scraps" which is basically a scrap heap where the lowest of Rusties live in poverty.

I don't wanna spoil too much of the setting though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 24, 2020)

Danny Phantom sketch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 25, 2020)

Weapons again ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 27, 2020)

The colors and style are pretty dope on this.  Great work.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 27, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Weapons again ~


I mind if I request one?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 27, 2020)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I mind if I request one?



You can post in my thread it's still open, yeah


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm drawing a pic of Andy Biersack (still in heavy sketching and planning) and I wanted some opinions on how I should approach filling it in with colors after getting the linework done. My plan is to have the empty space behind him be filled with song lyrics in marker (likely red and black). For all the black such as hair, makeup, body paint, I want to do black marker, and I'm not entirely sure what to use for the skin tones and the red lighting. I was thinking about using watercolor, but I'm not sure how that would look with the design ideas I already have in mind.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 28, 2020)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I'm drawing a pic of Andy Biersack (still in heavy sketching and planning) and I wanted some opinions on how I should approach filling it in with colors after getting the linework done. My plan is to have the empty space behind him be filled with song lyrics in marker (likely red and black). For all the black such as hair, makeup, body paint, I want to do black marker, and I'm not entirely sure what to use for the skin tones and the red lighting. I was thinking about using watercolor, but I'm not sure how that would look with the design ideas I already have in mind.



Red and black marker sounds like a good idea. I think such a subject can benefit from bold shapes and lines and high contrast. I'm thinking stencil art style. Watercolor would hardly show up in that case so ditch the watercolor. Or use it for the background.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 2, 2020)

weapons ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 2, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _Update_ 





malaysia images download




The lips came out pretty shit, but I'll roll with it. I used 2 shades of blue colored pencil on top of black marker for the eyes and a combo of red, white, and gray for the lips. I'm going to do the red marker idea. Any overall feedback as of now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 3, 2020)

A new outfit for My OC Capri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 4, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#stylizedportrait[/HASHTAG] 

[HASHTAG]#process[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Xel (Feb 5, 2020)

Was randomly doodling, ended up with this


----------



## Loni (Feb 5, 2020)

Xel said:


> Was randomly doodling, ended up with this


  The style of hair really fits this character.  This is a cool way of character painting, you didn't do too much with shadows and highlights but it still reads very well.  Kudos.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Feb 6, 2020)

Everything looks tighter and more polished than usual.  I think this anime style that you like is cool.


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 6, 2020)

Haven't drawn them in a while, used no references, so they are a bit off model or whatever.





Found the original-ORIGINAL sketch of this story, from 3/26/2012 apparently. The style looks waayyy different back then. Kind of weird in fact.



I would say I've progressed pretty far with the designs. The main princess was always meant to be sort of depressed looking, in some iterations between 2012 and 2019, she was more upbeat.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MShadows (Feb 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Feb 10, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#shoes[/HASHTAG]
The sneaker was drawn upside down on the page so I had to rotate it on the page in Photoshop CC.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 10, 2020)

A lil combat pose

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stein (Feb 10, 2020)

startin a sketch of a certain beautiful boi
I wanna add like a floral pattern background but we'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 10, 2020)

I shouldn't have drawn while I was tired, this work didn't come out like I saw in my head.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 12, 2020)

FIRIN' DA LASER!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Feb 12, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> I shouldn't have drawn while I was tired, this work didn't come out like I saw in my head.


 I actually like this one a lot, it might be because I've never seen this character from this angle.  It looks nice.


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 12, 2020)

The Knight.




Loni said:


> I actually like this one a lot, it might be because I've never seen this character from this angle.  It looks nice.



Thanks, her face and hair turned out okay, but I was unable to draw out her body and stopped midway since I was too tired and she was suppose to be doing an action pose like in the pic after that, but from a sideways angle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stein (Feb 13, 2020)

Getting there...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2020)

last few weapons ~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 16, 2020)

Cheelai sketch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 16, 2020)

Did a drawing for a DTIYS challenge again ~



ima submit it for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / colorful /colors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stein (Feb 18, 2020)

Any feedback would be appreciated - do the floral elements add anything to the pic or should I just have the figure?  
Considering putting a flower in his hair or something idk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 18, 2020)

Stein said:


> Any feedback would be appreciated - do the floral elements add anything to the pic or should I just have the figure?
> Considering putting a flower in his hair or something idk


I think his face and the rest of the piece should be of equal detail/cleanness. 

Besides that, it's awesome! I think the extra flower in his hair would add to it overall, and maybe something behind or the right of him.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Feb 18, 2020)

Made a doodle while I was waiting for coffee, apologies for the state of the paper and the facial alignment. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 20, 2020)

Just an action shot of the knight.


Really hard to pin down her personality.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Feb 22, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#gouache[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#painting[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#colors[/HASHTAG]


*Spoiler*: _WIP_ 







This is a painting done in gouache. My first attempt, with gouache, on my own was terrible but I was able to vastly improve after studying Justin Donaldson's gouache tutorial. You can find it here:


The thing I have to work out for the next painting is how to get a consistent texture to the paint, as I prefer the opaque rather than the watercolor feel. I also have to be able to anticipate what the colors will look like when dry, for this I'll make swatches.

The thing I learned is that you have to have patience and let the paint dry before moving on to the next step.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 23, 2020)

Did a DTIYS again ~


----------



## Brian (Feb 23, 2020)

I'll repost from the Alley




This was suppose to be the Art Lounge contest entry for last month, ran out of time and I didnt work on it since, I feel bad about it but I was busy  today I finished it off. I was thinking of a D&D Campaign 

Value check

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Feb 25, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#pencilandpaper[/HASHTAG] 
HB pencil sketch on my Canson sketchook paper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 25, 2020)

working on a mermaid character design, tried this hairstyle for now ~



liked it so far, colored a bit more 'cause i wanted to see how it turns out 



will try wavy hair next (with same colors)


----------



## Loni (Feb 26, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> working on a mermaid character design, tried this hairstyle for now ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I really like the way her skin is painted in the first one, the hair as water in the second one could work on top of the skin of the first one.  You have improved so much, wow!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 26, 2020)

Loni said:


> I really like the way her skin is painted in the first one, the hair as water in the second one could work on top of the skin of the first one.  You have improved so much, wow!



Did color the first one a bit fast just to get some colors done for it, that's why it's looking a bit messy, haha but glad you like the skin  

Also still deciding on what skin color I wanna have for her, will experiment a bit later today, may go with the color in second pic
Played a bit with her hairstyle and think the version I posted here looks better than wavy hair, will try to post some drawings today~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRAVEDIGZ (Feb 26, 2020)

Lots of talent in this thread! I plan on posting shortly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 27, 2020)

some recent work, basically checked out of nf but might as well post it here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Feb 27, 2020)

Ship waifu again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 27, 2020)

Xel said:


> Ship waifu again


  Wow Xel, the proportions of the face are pretty good.  The piece has an understated elegance, I really like it... great job.


----------



## Loni (Feb 27, 2020)

Gin said:


> some recent work, basically checked out of nf but might as well post it here


  Dang Gin, the lines and textures are of an amazing quality.  My favorite one is the last one, what does it mean?  My interpretation is about the way life is a symbiosis and within a tree are creatures such as foxes.  I mean we all know that we need trees to sequester carbon but how often do we stop to think about how important the role of a creature like the fox is.  Very thought provoking pieces of art.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 1, 2020)

Everyone, next *drawing contest* will start on Sunday, March 15th.

Beware the Ides of March!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 1, 2020)

Mermaid again ~

Had to try this hair just to see how it looks like since it was my first idea of the character 


------------

But yah i prefer this hair style more, went ahead and made a cleaner drawing ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 1, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Everyone, next *drawing contest* will start on Sunday, March 15th.
> 
> Beware the Ides of March!


 Et tu, Bonte?

I can't wait.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 1, 2020)

small character design i'm working on~ 



once i figure how to get her hands done i'll post an update with colors etc, haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brian (Mar 2, 2020)

Doodle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 2, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fanart[/HASHTAG]
Quick Gundam sketch drawn in Photoshop CC.  I have something in mind, I hope I have enough time to work on it more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 2, 2020)

Brian said:


> Doodle


  This is an incredible style of drawing Brian.  Nice use of line weight and gesture.


----------



## Brian (Mar 2, 2020)

Loni said:


> This is an incredible style of drawing Brian.  Nice use of line weight and gesture.



thanks! I like the gundam reminds me that I should draw more mecha stuff


----------



## Loni (Mar 2, 2020)

Brian said:


> thanks! I like the gundam reminds me that I should draw more mecha stuff


  Thanks man, it's a fun subject to draw.  I had to update the picture, it was looking weirdly like a short man... fixed it, I hope.


----------



## Loni (Mar 2, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] 
Something I was working on in 2018 or 2017, I don't really remember when I started it.  All I know is that the perspective was worked out with the rulers in Clip Studio Paint.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 2, 2020)

Some sketch I  did for some guy on Twitter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 2, 2020)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Some sketch I  did for some guy on Twitter


  I like how it's stylized.  Guess what?  This is an improvement.  I really like the first one and how you can see the sketch lines.  I also love the fact that you are making excellent use of construction lines such as that mid-line.  Bravo!


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 2, 2020)

Loni said:


> I like how it's stylized.  Guess what?  This is an improvement.  I really like the first one and how you can see the sketch lines.  I also love the fact that you are making excellent use of construction lines such as that mid-line.  Bravo!


Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Mar 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 4, 2020)

Db sketch’s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 4, 2020)

This might be my last piece of art if this Virus thing doesn't settle down. Maybe. Who knows.



What do you think they're saying?

EDIT: I'll keep drawing every now and then, at least till the power goes out should stuff hit the fan or whatever, if it gets that bad.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 4, 2020)

did a color test few days ago~



and am currently cleaning up the lineart a bit, probably gonna play a bit with colors and add some more details/change some parts (no big changes in mind tho)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 4, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> This might be my last piece of art if this Virus thing doesn't settle down. Maybe. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think they're saying?


 He's telling her to take better care of her hair because... she's got to look regal to marry the price which is that guy's older brother.  She's panicking because she doesn't like the price, she feels more comfortable with him, her friend.


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 4, 2020)

Loni said:


> He's telling her to take better care of her hair because... she's got to look regal to marry the price which is that guy's older brother.  She's panicking because she doesn't like the price, she feels more comfortable with him, her friend.



That's quite the story you got from that scene, lol. Wow, you got the take care of her hair and the she feels more comfortable with him parts right, but there was no prince or elder brother in this situation, although I see it would create drama and stuff in a story.

I actually forgot to draw the mirror, lol. So she was reacting to her new hair style.   Although I should have made the hair style really silly looking for the full effect.


----------



## Brian (Mar 5, 2020)

I wanted to practice some fingers


----------



## Gin (Mar 5, 2020)

Brian said:


> I wanted to practice some fingers


i need to do more of this

hands still scary


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2020)

Gonna take a deep breath and follow through on my 2020 promise to put myself out there more by posting a few things here.
This thread's full of talent. Hoping to pick up some tech here from what I've observed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 8, 2020)

/small update on this drawing, will maybe try to finish it somehow today and move on


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 9, 2020)

smth for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Fantastical creatures ~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 9, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#pencilandpaper[/HASHTAG] 
 HB pencil sketch in my Moleskine sketchbook.  I made some adjustments in PS CC.

*Spoiler*: _Bonus Sketch_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2020)

The Boss from MGS3 [HASHTAG]#fanart[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Loni (Mar 13, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#gundam[/HASHTAG]
WIP of the Gundam piece I'm working on.  Let me know if you want the line art to color, I don't mind sharing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 13, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#gundam[/HASHTAG]
> WIP of the Gundam piece I'm working on.  Let me know if you want the line art to color, I don't mind sharing it.


I like looking at lineart


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#noodle[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#gorillaz[/HASHTAG]
Was gonna try to find time to complete this, but I may just rework a new pic altogether, since I generally like the feel of this one and adding real colors might have undesired effects.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2020)

Finished this one~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 15, 2020)

The drawing contest will be up soon, guys...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 15, 2020)

tiny drawing for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Desserts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 15, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> The drawing contest will be up soon, guys...


  Ahhhhh!  I'm so stoked... I can't wait.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 17, 2020)

Bailey forming her energy ball
Also a ALT

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 18, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#femalepilot[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Mar 19, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#gundam[/HASHTAG] 
Finished Gundam piece.  Done in Photoshop CC.  I wanted to do like a comic thing but I didn't include the text in this version.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 20, 2020)

To celebrate his Debut in MK11 here’s Spawn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Mar 20, 2020)

Claudio Swiss said:


> To celebrate his Debut in MK11 here’s Spawn


  Spawn is a great character for fighting games.  Does anyone remember Spawn in Soul Calibur II for the original Xbox?  They also had Link from LoZ in the Gamecube version... those were good times.  
The sketch is interesting CS.  If you're asking which colored version is better, I'd go with the top one because the red looks really saturated in the last image.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 22, 2020)

good morning

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MShadows (Mar 23, 2020)

In celebration of Bleach's return and 20th Anniversary! :rangiku

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sufex (Mar 23, 2020)

I think its time for me to start back up drawing again, quarantine means i have no excuse to be lazy anymore, expect more some stuff soon guys 

This is concept for the main char of my personal manga im making. @MaruUchiha if you wanted to see also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 23, 2020)

joining a challenge again and trying to do some tiny drawings

Day 1 - Bloom~



The challenge if someone's interested too~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 24, 2020)

Day 2 - Burst

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 25, 2020)

A drawing for Kitsune ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 25, 2020)

Day 3 - Wet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Mar 25, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fall[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#DTIYS[/HASHTAG]
A draw this in your style one for theme of the week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 25, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fall[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#DTIYS[/HASHTAG]
> A draw this in your style one for theme of the week.



I'll add this to the TotW post~


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2020)

*Smelted from the core of a dying sun. Jenova blade lies before you. *
*Do you take it adventurer? *



Quick warm up doodle​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2020)

God that looks like webtoon shit.


----------



## Magic (Mar 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 26, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fall[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#DTIYS[/HASHTAG]
> A draw this in your style one for theme of the week.



Nice to see more ppl doing these challenges  cool drawing 



RemChu said:


> *Smelted from the core of a dying sun. Jenova blade lies before you. *
> *Do you take it adventurer? *
> 
> 
> ...



Let's gooo 



RemChu said:


> God that looks like webtoon shit.



Yeah it looks a bit like out of a webtoon, haha p naisu tbh


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 26, 2020)

Day 4 - Fly



_*didnt wanna do generic bird stuff but did, in fact, end up doing generic bird stuff*_


----------



## Nataly (Mar 26, 2020)

A quick sketch for Jewelry [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 26, 2020)

The second dessert looks funny 
[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Little cute desserts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 26, 2020)

Something I sketched up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Mar 26, 2020)

How about a foxy autumn for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 26, 2020)

I promise this is the last one for tonight 

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 
Fantastical Creatures representing the one and only Unicorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 27, 2020)

I was trying to draw in the previous styles I had, but it's been so long that they look weird. Type-B(not the real name, but lets call it that) is the style I use these days, which might be good for a humor-based series, which is my intention if I ever get around to doing that. Type-A is my style from years ago, and has a few variations over time. Type-0 was some one off style I used at some point(I didn't even get it right in this pic).



A good example of type-0:


Another:


My earliest example of type-A:


Later example of type-A(this variation is kind of weird now that I think about it, lol, the characters in the middle where drawn in Type-B, lol, while the top and bottom rows are type-A):


This example is what I'd call the best variation of type-A:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 27, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> I was trying to draw in the previous styles I had, but it's been so long that they look weird. Type-B(not the real name, but lets call it that) is the style I use these days, which might be good for a humor-based series, which is my intention if I ever get around to doing that. Type-A is my style from years ago, and has a few variations over time. Type-0 was some one off style I used at some point(I didn't even get it right in this pic).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting evolution. I agree Type-B is good for a humor-based series. But Type-A definitely has its uses. For example, in a historical tale within the series!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 27, 2020)

Day 5 - Bottle

Doodle of a tiny mermaid carving maps in bottles which lead to a treasure~



Also my submission for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Jewelry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 27, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Interesting evolution. I agree Type-B is good for a humor-based series. But Type-A definitely has its uses. For example, in a historical tale within the series!



Yeah, and Type-A would be really good for a serious, straight forward series like a historical tale, such as in medieval times. The only "flaw" of Type-A is that animal people look weird in it right now. I need to do a lot of training to make them look as cool as they do in Type-B. And I don't really want to mix Type-A and Type-B in the same series, lol.

I don't have an example on hand of type-A and type-B animal comparison, but I'll show ya when I find it. But they just look....weird, lol. X D


I forgot to mention Type-X, which is similar to Type-B, but with a much, much stronger anime-bias. I would only use this style for games though.



More Type-Y stuff.




More type A examples I've found from different years:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nataly (Mar 27, 2020)

I am trying to be drawing every day
I made this Doflamingo (OP) drawing today, I will be glad for the critique or comments on the areas to improve on and work on 

Sketch:


Finished work:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 27, 2020)

The "would be the main character" knight, element neutral, his Princess has an asian flair(which is a rehash of a Euro Knight/Japanese Princess duo I had a while back).

He might be the true rival to the main knight, and the opposite of him since he's super optimistic and stuff, lol.


The joke of these two might be that the Princess speaks a different language, so he constantly misinterprets what she's saying or doesn't understand her, but she gets dragged along his "adventure" anyway.

He would also be the oppossing view point in the first chapter of the drastic starting circumstances of different pages(novice knights) in different locations. I think he's a Platinum race so he will start off in a high place(so basically shimmering white skin, with blonde hair), to contrast the Aluminum Knight's low starting point of the region called "The Junkyard".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2020)

Another drawing for Kitsune, added a weapon this time cause i thought it may look cool combined with the character design 



Weapon is the one i did in the past for my sailor moon thread~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2020)

This drawing is cool, i like the style


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 28, 2020)

I was looking for a folder and I stumbled upon stuff from 2017 that I never posted either because I forgot or probably because I drew it when I wasn't at my best.



Lol, at the Samurai and Western looking lady, I forgot I had those characters, but it came out terrible. All these images where in different files, so I put them on the same page. (And I forgot I had such a scary looking jester villain, gonna use him in an early arc for the new series, lol).

In that same lost folder, I also found a failed attempt at type-A from 2017, which I guess is the reason I kept putting off such a style for the future when the conditions are just right(but that's looking to be impossible now with the way the world is going.)






Underworld Broker said:


> This drawing is cool, i like the style


Thanks, that's type-Y(I accidentally said X), the eyes and face are very 90s anime-ish, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 28, 2020)

I've finally come up with a good design for when the knight was a page and the princess had just been sent on her mission.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 28, 2020)

/Not done yet

Day 6 - Glow


----------



## Nataly (Mar 28, 2020)

I made another OP drawing, Trafalgar D Law
I really liked working with this drawing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 29, 2020)

Day 7 - Stars


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 30, 2020)

finally finished this one 





Edit: think ima submit it as entry for  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / jewelry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2020)

Hands were difficult to draw, especially the right one

Sketch:


Finished work:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 30, 2020)

Day 8 - Rest



basically what im doing after that 'glow' drawing lmao


----------



## Loni (Mar 31, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fanart[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#naruto[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 31, 2020)

Tiny practice im working on, will continue in few days~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 1, 2020)

tiny wip again, practicing lips~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 1, 2020)

a wip again ~



will post the finished pics once the right challenge day comes up  (you may guess it's day15 - fruit  )


----------



## Loni (Apr 2, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#animals[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#pelicans[/HASHTAG]
    These sketches were made as assignments from the lessons on Drawabox.com.  I am convinced that drawabox's construction method is the *BEST* way to learn to draw.  This method doesn't rely on drawing everyday and feeling things out, it relies on thinking and building up forms from basic things.  If you haven't tried it, I recommend it to every beginner and even advanced artists.  

Right now I'm on Lesson 5- Drawing Animals.  I can't wait to complete lesson 7 because I love drawing cars but I'm not good at it; so I need a better method and drawabox is just the thing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gin (Apr 2, 2020)

my version of a 'draw in your style' challenge posted here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 2, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#progress[/HASHTAG]

Quick sketch of something I've drawn before.  The pencil sketch is from March 2019.  The blue sketch is from today, and that is the reference image.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 3, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#progress[/HASHTAG]
> Quick sketch of something I've drawn before.  The pencil sketch is from March 2019.  The blue sketch is from today, and that is the reference image.


Pretty sure I remember that drawing! It's always cool to see redraws because of how much it shows development

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Apr 3, 2020)

A photo doesn't do a whole lot for this but no scanner. I painted this on canvas with acrylic paints. I started it last night but revisited it earlier tonight, to touch it up and finish it. I painted it for my sister, since her birthday is coming up April 14th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Apr 3, 2020)

Reposting from the Alley

Last night I was making a watercolor brush and got carried away when I was only planning on testing it. Its fanart from Hell on Wheels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 4, 2020)

Alright, I am trying to make a drawing each day or each 2. And if I like it enough I color it. In this instance I drew and colored Tobirama.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 5, 2020)

Yuki-Onna redesign:


Previous design:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 5, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> Yuki-Onna redesign:
> 
> 
> Previous design:



Is there any reason why she's using a recurve now instead of a yumi?

The black hair and shorts make her look somewhat less mysterious and more human and athletic. Don't know if that's what you were going for.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 5, 2020)

Finished a drawing for a DTIYS challenge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 5, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Is there any reason why she's using a recurve now instead of a yumi?
> 
> The black hair and shorts make her look somewhat less mysterious and more human and athletic. Don't know if that's what you were going for.



Ah, glad somebody noticed, as the series progresses, their weapons change, so she's eventually gonna use a Yumi as a weapon. That recurve bow is actually a bit of a Yumi hybrid. Plus, I wanted it to match her clothes, which is a hybrid of eastern and western styles, mostly eastern with western tints I guess.

Spot on observation, lol, yeah, was trying to make her more humanish. Also, only when she uses more power does her hair turn all white/blue like her old design. I was gonna go with just all black hair, but I thought highlights of icey hair would be cool.

Hmmm, perhaps I should keep her old clothes and bow, but keep her new height and hair.   OR perhaps she gains a full kimono when she uses 100% power. 

Here's what the all black hair version was like.


I was also thinking, if she's only at 10%, her hair's all black, 30% would be like the original pic, and 100% is all white/blue hair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 5, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#skatermoon[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly (Apr 5, 2020)

Something simple for Music [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
Let's get rockin'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll probably need to work more on the colors, but for now:


If she's at her lowest power, her hair is all black, like a traditional YukiOnna, at full power, it would be all blue(but her clothes would change too, but I won't draw that right now, might be a full fancy kimono or something while still keeping that western tinge.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 5, 2020)

Haven’t drawn this character in awhile 
OC Modrey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brian (Apr 5, 2020)

I finished a DTIYS (which I started 3 weeks ago but forgot)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 6, 2020)

Day 15 - Fruit





Not into how the lips turned out, but think other pics look okey


----------



## Loni (Apr 6, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#sixfanarts[/HASHTAG]
I'm going to do this challenge.  Can you guys give me a character each to add to this?

@Underworld Broker Those lips look like honey... like, in the best way possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 6, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#sixfanarts[/HASHTAG]
> I'm going to do this challenge.  Can you guys give me a character each to add to this?
> 
> @Underworld Broker Those lips look like honey... like, in the best way possible.


Pick your favorite anime parent


----------



## Nataly (Apr 6, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#sixfanarts[/HASHTAG]
> I'm going to do this challenge.  Can you guys give me a character each to add to this?
> 
> @Underworld Broker Those lips look like honey... like, in the best way possible.


I would like to see Overhaul from MHA drawn by you


----------



## Gin (Apr 6, 2020)

birbs



alternate colors 
*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 6, 2020)

Gin said:


> birbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The purple one is really working for me.  The first one makes it hard to see the girl and the last one is pretty good but that touch of color in the second one is just right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 6, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#music[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#flute[/HASHTAG]
Just a quick sketch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 7, 2020)

Gin said:


> birbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I, myself, like the first one. Crows look more crow-like in blue-tinged black.  The unbleached paper shade also gives a sense of realism.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 7, 2020)

My entry for the Drawing contest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Apr 7, 2020)

Loni said:


> I'm going to do this challenge. Can you guys give me a character each to add to this?



draw Link (any version including the pink hair Link)


----------



## Loni (Apr 7, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I would like to see Overhaul from MHA drawn by you





Brian said:


> draw Link (any version including the pink hair Link)


That makes six, I'll work on these in my free time.  Thanks guys.  @ThomasTheCat Anime parent... let me see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sufex (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey guys, some beautiful work in here.

So I finally decided on my main characters (Zaku) hair style and quickly sketched some varying faces for him


I also quickly decided to draw one of his main antagonists called Hurex, can you guess what his hair was inspired by, its not hard 

I actually really like this one, apart from me fucking up his ears i think it went well.. Now onto designing outfits.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## t0xeus (Apr 8, 2020)

My first time drawing in like ... 10 years.

Hopefully I get better over time, I know it's horrible. 

Appreciate critique... thank you guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey guys, I was skimming through this thread and I decided that I would share my art too  It's my first time posting in this section so I don't know exactly what's supposed to go where I like how dedicated some of you are to making an effort to draw every day. That's definitely something I am struggling with.

Anyways here's some of my art:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## t0xeus (Apr 8, 2020)

Artistwannabe said:


> Hey guys, I was skimming through this thread and I decided that I would share my art too  It's my first time posting in this section so I don't know exactly what's supposed to go where I like how dedicated some of you are to making an effort to draw every day. That's definitely something I am struggling with.
> 
> Anyways here's some of my art:


Damn, that's really good! 

Honestly kinda makes me feel insecure now for posting here  Keep it up man, you're talented!


----------



## Artistwannabe (Apr 8, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Damn, that's really good!
> 
> Honestly kinda makes me feel insecure now for posting here  Keep it up man, you're talented!


Thank you for your kind words <3
Practice makes perfect, if you keep it up I am sure you would be able to become even better than me. It's all practice


----------



## Loni (Apr 8, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#jesuschrist[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#womanatthewell[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovejesus[/HASHTAG] 
I was thinking about Jesus Christ when I made this.  He offered her living water.  John 4:1-42
I posted the black and white for the contest because this one felt more like something from One Thousand and One Nights rather than something biblical.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Apr 9, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#6fanartschallenge[/HASHTAG]
@ThomasTheCat Shaggy is Scooby's dad... or maybe that's a stretch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 9, 2020)

Loni said:


> @ThomasTheCat Shaggy is Scooby's dad... or maybe that's a stretch.


I'd say that counts 

I can't rep you yet...!


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 9, 2020)

I made another attempt at the Yukionna's design.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 12, 2020)

Sketched her again. She's suppose to have a very sharp shape to her head to make her design distinct and stuff.


Fixed her head and legs, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 12, 2020)

Back-ish. Here's a struggling Tatsumaki inspired by recent OPM stuffs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brian (Apr 13, 2020)

posting my art lounge entry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 13, 2020)

Every Yuki-onna design over the years. The only named version was in 2013, "Nirvis/Nivis", it was either or, and 2015 version had the placeholder name "Yukiko".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Apr 13, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> Every Yuki-onna design over the years. The only named version was in 2013, "Nirvis/Nivis", it was either or, and 2015 version had the placeholder name "Yukiko".


I like her face and outfit and how you draw the poses a lot


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I like her face and outfit and how you draw the poses a lot


Thanks, yeah, she's always posing. True, her face is really cool in design.

Which year's design is your fave?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 13, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> Thanks, yeah, she's always posing. True, her face is really cool in design.
> 
> Which year's design is your fave?


It is very 'attention taking', if you know what I mean.
I really like 2017's pose the most, that slight incline and look on her face


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> It is very 'attention taking', if you know what I mean.
> I really like 2017's pose the most, that slight incline and look on her face


I-I don't know what you mean. 

Ah yeah, 2017 version looks awesome, I remember when I posted that pic in another forum, somebody said it was one of the best characters I ever posted. 

2020 design is essentially still the same personality, she's one  of the few characters who barely changes in attitude between reboots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 15, 2020)

Feel free to add a suggestion on twitter


----------



## Nataly (Apr 15, 2020)

Robo said:


> Feel free to add a suggestion on twitter


Shirahoshi from OP as a suggestion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 15, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#sixfanarts[/HASHTAG]
> I'm going to do this challenge.  Can you guys give me a character each to add to this?
> 
> @Underworld Broker Those lips look like honey... like, in the best way possible.



Thank you!  i still think i need to work on them cause they feel off to me, but i have time to practice since im in no rush haha

posting a tiny drawing of my ''Alley-chan'' version (based on our alley mods and advisor), been only sketching a bit the last few days 'cause im busy with a game lolol, was thinking about deciding on her full design and then maybe try and actual semi-realistic drawing, idk lets see how it goes



I was also gonna do the 6 fanarts challenge 'cause everyone i follow has been doing it lately lmao, but posting soon a thread in the Alley for character suggestions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 15, 2020)

Robo said:


> Feel free to add a suggestion on twitter


  Kid Naruto!  You always draw Neji, now you will have to draw Naruto as a kid... hahaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 15, 2020)

@Nataly @Loni be sure to drop em on twitter if you want them entered. There's a likely chance I'll pump out 2 of these (meaning 12 characters total) if I decide to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2020)

random stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 17, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetopaint[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#traditionalart[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#goachepainting[/HASHTAG]
I did the sketch in September 2019 and a friend said I should paint it so I did. I transferred the sketch to Arches hot-press watercolor paper and painted it with Holbein gouache in about four passes. Photoshop CC for color correction.

I do realize that the hair color is similar to Billie Eilish. It wasn't my original intention but because it works for her, I said why not.


*Spoiler*: _Steps_ 










This is my third gouache painting.  It's a big improvement over my first one.  What really helped me was Justin Donaldson's gouache tutorial.  I hope to make more of these, it's so much fun.  Here's the link if you guys are interested:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 17, 2020)

few wips of a drawing im working on~ (dont remember if i posted the first 2 already lmao)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Apr 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> few wips of a drawing im working on~ (dont remember if i posted the first 2 already lmao)


 I haven't seen this one before.  It looks good so far.  I hope it isn't for Mermay ... the worst possible time of the year.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 17, 2020)

Loni said:


> I haven't seen this one before.  It looks good so far.  I hope it isn't for Mermay ... the worst possible time of the year.



lol nah random drawing i wanted to get done 'cause my previous drawing of her inspired me haha
was thinking if i should join mermay cause i like drawing them, would probably do only a few for certain challenge days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 17, 2020)

Redid her legs again, fixed some other stuff, colored it, whatev. 


EDIT: And I need to redo the hair, turned out weird looking. Plus I have to add patterns to her kimono.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 19, 2020)

Before I get back to the other pic, I wanted to give Fire Knight/Igknight and the Wind Princess another shot.



Turned out kind of weird since I'm not in the right state of mind for drawing, but I'll fix it up later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok, my brain is working better, so these don't look as weird like the last pic, lol. I'm trying to get back into my prime, ink wise, as well as improve my style to the maximum level of said style.

Wind Princess:


Neutral(might be Magic) Princess:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 19, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] 
This is the painting of a sketch I did a while ago.  Pencil sketch and Photoshop CC.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 19, 2020)

I was very, very wrong, that WASN'T the neutral princess, it might have been the HEX princess or DARK Princess, despite her looks. If the former, she's able to wield powers that weaken others in various ways, if the latter, she can create gravity wells. 


Her Knight is either gonna be a Holy Element Knight or Light Element Knight, his race is "Platinum", the highest order of the Metal people race(Metallions).



He's gonna be one of the antagonists, BUT he thinks he's the good guy since he's got the holier than thou element and dogmas and stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2020)

@Jouninja Dude you should make ur webcomic or whatever.

Like you have dozens of character designs done and a lengthy plot/ story base completed. Wondering if you haven't made it yet.


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 21, 2020)

@RemChu Yeah, that's why I've been drawing better recently, trying to get my skill up to the point where I can draw believable art. I'm trying to get back to my prime. Once I do, (and when the script has the final touches) it'll be ready.

Granted, I don't get the rug pulled from under me by reality such as with Rona or economically.


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 22, 2020)

Finally fixed his face, lol. Well, it's sorta what I had in mind, but I didn't quite get there, but I guess good enough for now.


The two of them in color with shading.


When I finalize the other designs, THEN I have to practice drawing FAST while trying to keep quality.  Otherwise, I'd have to tell the comic in 3D cel shaded graphics or some hybrid of 2D and 3D.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 23, 2020)

Man, she is hard to pin down design wise, lol.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> @RemChu Yeah, that's why I've been drawing better recently, trying to get my skill up to the point where I can draw believable art. I'm trying to get back to my prime. Once I do, (and when the script has the final touches) it'll be ready.
> 
> Granted, I don't get the rug pulled from under me by reality such as with Rona or economically.



What are your plans, traditional comic online or webtoon?

I think I've said this before but your stuff reminds me of Nickelodeon/ Western cartoons. Like Danny Phantom, adventure time etc. 
I don't work in animation but you should pitch it so a studio or something in the future. 

Feels like good cartoon stuff.


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 23, 2020)

RemChu said:


> What are your plans, traditional comic online or webtoon?
> 
> I think I've said this before but your stuff reminds me of Nickelodeon/ Western cartoons. Like Danny Phantom, adventure time etc.
> I don't work in animation but you should pitch it so a studio or something in the future.
> ...


Webtoon!

Thanks, I was trying to go for a hybrid of Western and Eastern styles.  I haven't see Danny Phantom, but I've seen a few eps of Adventure Time. Yeah, pitching it to a studio would be a neat idea, maybe after the webtoon version had a substantial run, kind of like how Tower of God ran for a while before it finally became an anime.

Thanks again, I'm really excited for the project, it definitely is good cartoon stuff when I watch it in my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 23, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#jordans[/HASHTAG]
Quick pencil sketch in my sketchbook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2020)

@Yami Munesanzun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2020)

RemChu said:


> @Yami Munesanzun


I dont get it


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2020)

Dont just "Art" me, what's it supposed to mean?!

Am I not allowed to have feet?
I kind of _need_ my feet!


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Dont just "Art" me, what's it supposed to mean?!
> 
> Am I not allowed to have feet?
> I kind of _need_ my feet!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Apr 27, 2020)

I finally finished this piece

*Spoiler*: _Sketch_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 27, 2020)

This was a great practice for drawing a pose, it was a bit challenging

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Athlete silhouette


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 27, 2020)

This fairy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I finally finished this piece
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sketch_


Very cute. Is this a character from somerhing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 27, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Very cute. Is this a character from somerhing?


Thank you, RemChu. It is a character from One Piece, a cat Neko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 27, 2020)

Lion Jinbei? 

So cute


----------



## Nataly (Apr 27, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Lion Jinbei?
> 
> So cute


I didn't look at him that way :welshitte
It is a character from the mink tribe, he loves to play with toys and likes his catnip too, like a real kitty. I believe he was inspired from Cheshire Cat.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 27, 2020)

Been awhile but here’s this sketch of my OC sindri in her workout gear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Apr 28, 2020)

@Jouninja Check this out:


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 28, 2020)

I drew this yesterday afternoon, but then when I tried to upload it that night, the internet went out.


Based off the gunslinger in this pic, which I need to carbon date, since it's years old:


@Loni Thanks, lol, I already saw it and the other two last week when I was looking at my webtoons account, lol. It's definitely a useful resource, funnily enough, I was trying to make my own from scratch and then found that.

Also, did you know I had an old webtoon on there?


But it's an old unfinished project, that uses the 2013 style(as seen in that chart I posted earlier with that character shown over the years), that I finally uploaded with the complete dialogue, partially at least. My best rated work at 9/10(my other works, which are on a different account, rate between 3 to 5 out of 10, lol, but for good reason, since the dialogue and art are poor).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Apr 28, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> I drew this yesterday afternoon, but then when I tried to upload it that night, the internet went out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had no idea.  That's great man... and, what font is that?  It's amazing.


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 28, 2020)

Loni said:


> I had no idea.  That's great man... and, what font is that?  It's amazing.


Ah shoot, it's on my old, broken laptop that I used in Alaska. I took it apart when I got back, but I know the font is a free font. Once I get around to making a new project folder in the next few weeks, I'll PM it to you.

Anyways, I'm not gonna continue that comic, since the art is from 2013, my previous prime, but once I get back into my "prime" state, I should be even better, hopefully, and with a different style to boot.

What did you think of that webtoon by the way? The new one will not take place in that universe, lol, but it will be a similar setting.


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Apr 28, 2020)

Robo said:


>


Oh yay!  He drew team sev- wait a second... where's Sasuke?  But seriously, it's nice to see you draw Naruto.  This is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Apr 28, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 28, 2020)

Loni said:


> Oh yay!  He drew team sev- wait a second... where's Sasuke?  But seriously, it's nice to see you draw Naruto.  This is great.



Well he was a replacement for Sasuke for one of the movies


----------



## Loni (Apr 28, 2020)

Robo said:


> Well he was a replacement for Sasuke for one of the movies


 True, that one summer movie with the boy and the tiger.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 29, 2020)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Been awhile but here’s this sketch of my OC sindri in her workout gear


Shantae?


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 29, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Shantae?


Nah just some elf OC


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2020)

Robo said:


>



Looks better than Boruto. _100_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Apr 30, 2020)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Nah just some elf OC



The hair and outfit looks a bit like Ino


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2020)

small sketch for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / white roses

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (May 2, 2020)

Not done yet

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jouninja (May 2, 2020)

Muscle head elf girl work in progress, I still gotta add muscle details. Either right or left will be her clothes. She's based off another elf design I have from an older style.



Below is an older pic, the elf girl bottom right is the basis of the above design, funnily enough, the face and eyes of the older design will go to an Ogre girl in the new series(who has a horn on her head and greenish skin). Elf's have human colored skin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MShadows (May 2, 2020)

Did this one today!
First time attempting to do a digital edit of a sketch in grayscale.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Majin Lu (May 2, 2020)

This one is for a collab. Nostalgic cartoon series that aired in a Brazilian TV Channel in 80/90/00's.

Milou from The Adventures of Tintin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (May 2, 2020)

I've learned a lot from procreate brushes this past week.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jouninja (May 2, 2020)

So it was two separate characters I was trying to convey. Since in my mind, features from one would mix with the other, so I had to draw it out to differentiate them. On the left, an Ogre woman that might appear early in the story or late in the early part. To the right, a jacked up elf lady that appears in a later arc as some arc villains right hand minion. What they have in common is that they're both muscle bound.


The other jacked up lady character I have in the story currently is this red Oni, which I already posted last year, but here she is for comparison, lol. She's more of a "don't skip leg day" kind of person.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2020)

Majin Lu said:


> This one is for a collab. Nostalgic cartoon series that aired in a Brazilian TV Channel in 80/90/00's.
> 
> Milou from The Adventures of Tintin.



Is the logo an official logo from a space program? Great job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (May 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2020)

*Been working on some commissions, apparently working on 4 at the same time helps me get more done haha 
*​
​
​
​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (May 3, 2020)

Finished it finally lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gin (May 3, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Did this one today!
> First time attempting to do a digital edit of a sketch in grayscale.


@Santi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 3, 2020)

May 3 - Ariel 



drawing for mermay, posting colored version later haha~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (May 3, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Is the logo an official logo from a space program? Great job.


It is TV Cultura (Culture TV) logo.



It is a public Brazilian TV channel and a lot of Brazilian children watched series for children there over past decades. In my case, the 90's, so I chose Milou for TV Cultura Collab. These are some of my favourite series I'd watched there: the dreamstone, Babar the elephant, the animals of farthing wood, Doug, Beakman's World and Brazilian series too (Cocoricó, Castelo Ratimbum, etc).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 3, 2020)

The fire knight(igknight) and Wind Princess.


The linework:


The knight is of the gold race from the metal people species, so his skin is suppose to glisten like gold, but I suck at shading.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (May 3, 2020)

RemChu said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


Wow, that is such an amazing drawing, I am speechless. I thought it was a real photograph at first.


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Wow, that is such an amazing drawing, I am speechless. I thought it was a real photograph at first.



Oh thanks. I tried doing one last night, the approach was bad, I was doing base sketch, ink, then filling it in. This one just went lasso tool with textured dry brush and a wet brush. Simple pen tool for the water droplets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 3, 2020)

Robo said:


>



Love this one. Are you using clip studio? Very good manga feel you got here bruddah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (May 4, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Love this one. Are you using clip studio? Very good manga feel you got here bruddah.



Actually procreate for the ipad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2020)

Robo said:


> Actually procreate for the ipad


I've asked that question before I'm sure, the clip studio paint one. 

I like the little details like the white specks on the spikey blonde dudes pants. Nice texture shading over all these drawings. Very good.


----------



## Jouninja (May 4, 2020)

Not gonna make the metal people's skin glisten like in the last pics, looks weird, but it will still be unnatural colors like yellow for gold, gray for silver race, and so on.


Anyways, these 5 knights are all rivals, not some kind of sentai team or anything, lol, since they each build their own group. Why do they need to make their own teams? I won't spoil it just yet, but it's integral to the story, lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> Not gonna make the metal people's skin glisten like in the last pics, looks weird, but it will still be unnatural colors like yellow for gold, gray for silver race, and so on.
> 
> 
> Anyways, these 5 knights are all rivals, not some kind of sentai team or anything, lol, since they each build their own group. Why do they need to make their own teams? I won't spoil it just yet, but it's integral to the story, lol.



Well how did you envision the metal skin. Looking at the shiny one it's fine and it conveys the message that he is made of metal.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2020)

Uhhh I'm on my phone but there is a metal dude in x men. Dude was in the dead pool movie. Look at how comic people colorist shade him in. ;0 not that you have to go that far.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2020)

Colussus is the name.

Old illustration like uh Jack Kirby style. Note how they render that core shadow reflection you get on metal objects. Black shadow on the surface. The highlight is one contious line following the form of the character.


----------



## b4316 (May 4, 2020)

Wow really nice sketches in this thread!


----------



## Nataly (May 4, 2020)

When I hear 'White Roses', I think of something elegant.

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 5, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Well how did you envision the metal skin. Looking at the shiny one it's fine and it conveys the message that he is made of metal.





RemChu said:


> Uhhh I'm on my phone but there is a metal dude in x men. Dude was in the dead pool movie. Look at how comic people colorist shade him in. ;0 not that you have to go that far.





RemChu said:


> Colussus is the name.
> 
> Old illustration like uh Jack Kirby style. Note how they render that core shadow reflection you get on metal objects. Black shadow on the surface. The highlight is one contious line following the form of the character.


I see what you're saying, I actually tried to color skin the way they do for colossus, lol.

True, but at the same time, them being shiny all the time is weird to me.

But then I realized, it could be the common metal people powerup I was looking for. Since there is an external powerup related to their race that is rare called "bloodknight", I wanted one that is the opposite of it, but also more common.

So I realized, when they use that "powerup", they become shiny like metal, which increases some of their stats. The "bloodknight" powerup is an external power where the user gets covered in a self-generated armor.

The MC knight is born with that power, which I tried to illustrate in these pics I posted a few months back lol. Like on the left in both these pics.




If the user is already wearing a helmet, it gets torn apart or fused with for a different look.

Although, I'll have to change the name from "bloodknight" since knight is ranking(but instead there will be a group called "Bloodknights" who can do that transformation lol.

Something like "Blood Fury" or "Blood Wrath" would be better.

The MC knight is gonna be super taboo to the dogmatic holy knights since he has both Darkness element AND the rare and "wicked" Blood Fury ailment, lol.

EDIT: I dont' know why, but it's so hard to color things in "metal" for me, lol. Also, marvel got other metal people besides Col, lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> I see what you're saying, I actually tried to color skin the way they do for colossus, lol.
> 
> True, but at the same time, them being shiny all the time is weird to me.
> 
> ...


That's Rasputin, She is a chimera mutant in the future made by splicing multiple mutants DNA. Not sure if it's a perm character since it takes place in the future in a certain timeline. Bred for war.

House of X / Powers of X is a good read.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2020)

quick doodle

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brian (May 5, 2020)

quick pen sketch, hate those ink blotches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 5, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
White Roses + Melia from Xenoblade

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (May 5, 2020)

RemChu said:


> That's Rasputin, She is a chimera mutant in the future made by splicing multiple mutants DNA. Not sure if it's a perm character since it takes place in the future in a certain timeline. Bred for war.
> 
> House of X / Powers of X is a good read.



I see, I thought she was Col's daughter or descendant, that's sort of disappointing in a way, but I guess it fits the dystopian future if they have to splice together genes and stuff, lol. It's a good read? I guess I'll take a look later.

Thanks for the tips and advice anyway.

EDIT: The only way for me to easily shade metal, is if I did the comic in 3D, lol.

I've been thinking about it a lately, either as a fusion of 2D and 3D(with characters drawn in 2D over 3D backgrounds I made of their world, thus I would only have to "draw" each town once if I make the town as a 3D model. lol)

For the characters, either I make a simple 3D model in blender of said character, rig it, and use that to make poses for the character, put it in whatever scene/town and then draw over the character.

The other method would be just to fully make the characters in 3D, use an inverse hull method for the line art, and shaders similar to those found in Guilty Gear or Gran Blue Versus, although then I won't be drawing anything at all except maybe chapter covers, but at least this method will make use of my other stats, such as my skills with 3D programs. (Then again, I could still do some drawing, such as working on the renders of the 3D models to add touches not normally possible through 3D alone(or just beyond my current skills in 3D).

There are many approaches I could take, right now I'm just trying to devise the most efficient method WHILE also having the highest quality.

EDIT: I did try 2 years ago, BUT I never finished my research since I was busy, lol.



I'll most likely go with the "simple models" method (since I have new style now, so none of the models I made in the past will be of much help) and draw over those, and that way, I'll still be making use of my Digital Inking skills, but who knows, and the 3D backgrounds will be the only thing I work in detail so I don't have to draw them over and over again. PLUS, this would be the only way to have a full color comic which is usually expected by readers on Webtoons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 5, 2020)

Been working on some character eyes, they're fun so i'll try to get a few more done soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> White Roses + Melia from Xenoblade



A weapon core character? Sorry if not correct lingo. ;x


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2020)

Joe ninja ....I don't think I'm gonna read all that. Maybe later.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2020)

Livestream test
painting tigers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (May 6, 2020)

Thanks to anyone who tuned in, sorry if it's not engaging, will work on audio setup and get a proper mic setup. Yes I'm aware kinda boring watching someone pain for 3 hours, probably won't do that again in a long live stream form. Draining.

I'll ease past the barrier of broadcasting hopefully. Boy was this nerve wracking even with no one watching. 

I've been working on multiple recordings of different subjects, but I always scrapped the recordings. So just bit the bullet today. Seems like it turned out alright. But I'll probably wake up in the morning and hate the piece.

C'est la vie.


----------



## Magic (May 6, 2020)

final thing, for me it's just terrible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 6, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> I see, I thought she was Col's daughter or descendant, that's sort of disappointing in a way, but I guess it fits the dystopian future if they have to splice together genes and stuff, lol. It's a good read? I guess I'll take a look later.
> 
> Thanks for the tips and advice anyway.
> 
> ...



Technically she is Col's descendant. Since they used his gene that gives him the metal body in her genome. Very good read, I loved it. The future stuff gets very cool and talks about how civilization could progress. The end point of a material, science society. 

Ah you don't need to do it in 3d, try air brush over for shading? If your able to do 3d learning form and shading should come easy. Like the 3d artists who go full into learning 2d are usually the best in a way because they think in 3d space. But yeah just look up some coloring stuff and practice that. Not that I think you need it since rendering metal like that for everyone would get annoying. Maybe just have a big shiny white circular spekular on the shoulders or something? Not that it's needed your stuff is fine man, and the world feels cohesive and the characters cohesive to each other. 

If you can do the 3d stuff in a fast workflow go for it. Whatever route you take no real right or wrong answer. 

Oh wow.

One of my favorite manga ever. Gantz uses full 3d to place characters etc and draws over it. So you can def do it man and make it work. Do whatever you think is best. Impressed.


----------



## Magic (May 6, 2020)

@Jouninja 
This reminds me of your characters in a way. 
It's from Blame. 



Damn son


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> A weapon core character? Sorry if not correct lingo. ;x



She's from the first Xenoblade where core crystal weren't really a thing, and she's the imperial princess of a people called the High Entia who have wings on their heads. Clara from Doctor Who voices her too. All things considered, she's probably my favorite jrpg heroine since Celes from FF6. (I've made and played as her in every Monster Hunter since they introduced the insect glaive in 4u, lol).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 6, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> She's from the first Xenoblade where core crystal weren't really a thing, and she's the imperial princess of a people called the High Entia who have wings on their heads. Clara from Doctor Who voices her too. All things considered, she's probably my favorite jrpg heroine since Celes from FF6. (I've made and played as her in every Monster Hunter since they introduced the insect glaive in 4u, lol).



Damn, that's pretty cool. You've been playing iceborne right?

Should I get it? I have like 287 hours on the base game, debating it. But I know it will be a time sink. Sale right now on steam it's like 30 bucks. Sale ends today i think.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Damn, that's pretty cool. You've been playing iceborne right?
> 
> Should I get it? I have like 287 hours on the base game, debating it. But I know it will be a time sink. Sale right now on steam it's like 30 bucks. Sale ends today i think.



I think any Monster Hunter is perfect for current day quarantine time, so I rec it even if I haven't reached Iceborne content yet (I just hunted my first Nergigante not too long ago). I've mostly been treating World as a relaxation reward for getting through drawing exercises and doing drawstorms for my comic, so you can do that too if you're worried about it taking away too much time from more important things.


----------



## Jouninja (May 6, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Technically she is Col's descendant. Since they used his gene that gives him the metal body in her genome. Very good read, I loved it. The future stuff gets very cool and talks about how civilization could progress. The end point of a material, science society.
> 
> Ah you don't need to do it in 3d, try air brush over for shading? If your able to do 3d learning form and shading should come easy. Like the 3d artists who go full into learning 2d are usually the best in a way because they think in 3d space. But yeah just look up some coloring stuff and practice that. Not that I think you need it since rendering metal like that for everyone would get annoying. Maybe just have a big shiny white circular spekular on the shoulders or something? Not that it's needed your stuff is fine man, and the world feels cohesive and the characters cohesive to each other.
> 
> ...


True, although it would have been nice if she was his descendant in the proper sense, lol. Yeah, I heard great things about Powers of X/House of X, impressive, since normally, most new comics these days are trash from what I hear.

Hmm, air brush, I can't even remember the last time I used it. Takes quite the skill I bet. With 3D, getting something to look metal means changing it's material setting, so after that, it's always a shiny metallic whenever it's rendered.

BUT, I probbaly will do the characters in 2D, so I'll have to use an air brush or some other method I guess.

Ah, thanks, I guess perhaps my 2D skills are sufficient enough, to portray the world, besides, it's probably quicker to just sketch out the background then ink them over rather than importing a 3D scene everytime(as well as the time it takes to construct the entire environment from scratch.

Yeah, I'll pick whichever is a faster workflow, which means more content being produced. I don't want to be delivering short chapters, lol.

OH really? Gantz is done that way? I haven't read it, but I read a different work from the author.

Thanks, I'll see what I end up doing.

By the way, in terms of coloring, THIS was near my prime(in digital painting, but not form), except for this, I was using brushes, it took me 18 hours I think.


Close up of the face:




Then there's this other piece I was working, MEGA drudiggon fan art, lol.


Then there's other pieces of work where I did specular skin tones, at least, to the best that I could, for example, the metal man in an app I made, I managed to get his skin looking metallish. I was really into digital art at the time I did this, but I don't know if I'll be able to replicate this sort of art again, since it's been 2 years since I've gotten into manual labor. x _x



What I do remember though, is that digital illustration takes many hours, like one of the dragons took 2 days, being at the computer 10 hours a day to even get that far. Although, of course, you said it's fine to use my current art the way it is. 

Oh yeah, these are some 3D models I had made from characters of the 2015 style.



Yet, here I am fumbling around Blender today, trying to remember how the eff I did this.  I guess I gotta retrace my steps, and start back from the basics and work my way up memory lane, lol.

I'm gonna leave my new models uncolored though, so I can just use them simply as a substitute for sketching. 

I think one method I was thinking about a while back, is what if I used the lineless model method on the right, pose them, and ink their outlines? But I feel like I'd miss out on the nuances that I have in my art right now. 


And in the middle, is the "inverse hull" method, which would make inking obsolete, so I would literally just be posing characters, in scenes, setting the camera angle, and boom, theres your panel shot.

I'd miss inking if I did that, lol.  Although if I leave the faces blank, I'd be able to manually ink the faces then. BUT, there's also the method where I could just draw every expression possible, put it in a sheet, and then I could have the character load up whatever expression is neccessary for that scene, thus I would only have to draw each facial expression they will ever make once and from then on the program would just load it. 

 Truly, I admire the ones that can just draw everything unto a panel straight from their mind and make it look as real as possible.

BUT then again, this isn't about integrity of the art, but about story-telling, so being able to get more of the story out due to efficient artistic means can prevent haituses and stuff since you can't really tire yourself out.

Sorry if I'm rambling, I'm just trying to brainstorm what the heck I'm going to do and how to approach this.  Theirs pros and cons for every method I can think of. 






RemChu said:


> @Jouninja
> This reminds me of your characters in a way.
> It's from Blame.
> 
> ...



LOL, it does, I always try to study depressed looking girls in other stories to see how they're depicted. IN just the last 20  years, theres been like 50 unique depressed anime girls that I could find. Quite a few are red heads for some reason lol(since you'd think they'd all have black hair.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (May 7, 2020)

The heat, the warmth from this fire will always keep you warm. I tried drawing the fire from a tutorial, the result was a bit different than what I expected.
[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stringer (May 7, 2020)

bored at work so I did a quick sketch,  don't snitch to my manager plz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (May 7, 2020)

Stringer said:


> bored at work so I did a quick sketch,  don't snitch to my manager plz


I didn't know you draw, that is very good


----------



## Stringer (May 7, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I didn't know you draw, that is very good


I've been meaning to share but always slacked off. But the quarantine is forcing me to do more productive things, maybe by the end of this ordeal I might get good enough to draw you a portrait. We'll see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 8, 2020)

(I kno I shouldve posted this here earlier for the challenge but kinda busy lol)

May 6 - Moon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (May 9, 2020)

I redesigned the Gryphon guy yet again:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> True, although it would have been nice if she was his descendant in the proper sense, lol. Yeah, I heard great things about Powers of X/House of X, impressive, since normally, most new comics these days are trash from what I hear.
> 
> Hmm, air brush, I can't even remember the last time I used it. Takes quite the skill I bet. With 3D, getting something to look metal means changing it's material setting, so after that, it's always a shiny metallic whenever it's rendered.
> 
> ...



Well obviously a comic takes time. But no one is expecting you to make finished level digital paintings per panel in a webcomic. Most of the webcomics aren't super fancy anyways. 

Nice job on the blue dragon guy, and I guess i recognized the pokemon? It's a pokemon right? 

if you're doing a hard manual job and then trying to focus on art I can see how it's draining. No energy to do it. I believe in you though.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 9, 2020)

Sketched up Satsuki and Sonic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (May 10, 2020)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Sketched up Satsuki and Sonic



That Satsuki looks a bit unsettling. There's two ways you can fix this. One is to go Super Deformed: Increase head size, especially from the eye up to the forehead and top of the head, shorten the neck, and taper the feet and hands so they are small. The other is to make her legs about twice as long as they are now, for a more realistically proportioned look.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 10, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> That Satsuki looks a bit unsettling. There's two ways you can fix this. One is to go Super Deformed: Increase head size, especially from the eye up to the forehead and top of the head, shorten the neck, and taper the feet and hands so they are small. The other is to make her legs about twice as long as they are now, for a more realistically proportioned look.


May do that I notice the errors now


----------



## Jouninja (May 10, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Well obviously a comic takes time. But no one is expecting you to make finished level digital paintings per panel in a webcomic. Most of the webcomics aren't super fancy anyways.
> 
> Nice job on the blue dragon guy, and I guess i recognized the pokemon? It's a pokemon right?
> 
> if you're doing a hard manual job and then trying to focus on art I can see how it's draining. No energy to do it. I believe in you though.



It be neat if I could find a way to make digital painting level panels as quickly as a inked drawing. I did try, but just this piece alone took like somewhere between 8 to 15 hours. (But this was back before I knew 3D, so if I can get this same quality mixing 2D and 3D in wayyyyy less the time, then things would be looking up with this full color route).


Through the use of brushes, I thought I found something quick, like I made a custom brush for clouds, etc, but even then, it takes time.

It's true that most comics aren't super fancy, but these days, if you want to get somebodies attention to your comic, you either have to already have a following, or have tremendously awesome art to the point where people will spread it around like fire. 

Ah, thanks, but right now, I have no job due to the virus, and it's sort of a dangerous situation but at the same time not, so I'm in a confused state, and just reverting to old habits of studying stuff and trying to get my skills up to snuff.   Maybe I can get a relevant job in the process if I get my skills back to their prime. 2 years of manual labor is long enough for me(I started this journey early 2018, starting off with that job in Alaska).

Destroy two giant, mutated birds with one boulder as I always say.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2020)

Well you can still make impressive ink line art with good coloring (flats, shading, shadows, highlights.

There a whole realm of stuff to master there. So its not like one is exclusively better than the other.


Even black, white and gray stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2020)

You were working warehouse job or something?

Construction?


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 10, 2020)

May 10 - Nymph



-------------

adding a wip cause i also started a DTIYS challenge~


----------



## Stein (May 11, 2020)

Finally returned to this after like 2 months. Cbf with shoes and hands so i think im done with it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Well you can still make impressive ink line art with good coloring (flats, shading, shadows, highlights.
> 
> There a whole realm of stuff to master there. So its not like one is exclusively better than the other.
> 
> ...


True on that statement, but I want to find a new way to produce high quality art faster. Since a manga style page, at least for me, takes 5 hours on average back when I was using traditional ink rather than digital. Although, I haven't clocked digital, but I want to be able to match the quality of a 5 hour page in 2 hours to make things efficient. If I can create some sort of streamlined work flow where I can manage to achieve this, it'd mean longer chapters as I said already. 

Basically, I don't have the same stats as other artists, since I put a lot of points into more computer/technical things so those skills separately are mediocre or at least above average at best, but if I combine them together(art skills + computer skills), I'll be able to match the quality that somebody who *specializes in manga* can achieve. This is the best solution for me imo. 



RemChu said:


> You were working warehouse job or something?
> 
> Construction?



Well, in Alaska it was commercial fisherman, got some of the best views of my life, which was unexpected. This pic I took in the Gulf of Alaska.


An even more epic I took pic a hundred miles away from the above photo lol:


Literal ends of the earth. 

Between that and my final job before the virus canceled everything, I did various things like cutting down trees, removing debris, tons of stuff. I did do a minor construction job among all that, but my final job was the best of them all, because for the past 6 months before most businesses got stopped, I worked around simians.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2020)

Mmmm yeah can agree that they way the sunlight shimmers directly on the ocean is one of the most prettiest things I've seen in life.

You native to Alaska? I've always found people from there a bit eccentric. They talk a lot lol.


----------



## Jouninja (May 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Mmmm yeah can agree that they way the sunlight shimmers directly on the ocean is one of the most prettiest things I've seen in life.
> 
> You native to Alaska? I've always found people from there a bit eccentric. They talk a lot lol.



No, but I fit right in, LOL.  Never have I been among like-minded people before.

I'm all the way from Florida, here's a pic I took of florida waters, which aren't as epic looking as Alaskan waters. 



If Alaska is a triple budget AAA movie, Florida sights is a direct, made-for-TV movie. 

Anyways, back to what method I should use, heres an interesting thing to consider. If I just dive in and use what I have now, the best I can do to make chapters fast enough while keeping them long per week would be this quality(line art with flats).


When I try to turn in into a full illustration, it takes maybe a few hours.


Basically, I want quality at the level of the latter, with speed of the former.

Pure 3D might be the way,  but aside from the initial creation process of making the models, after that I never have to redraw again, just pose in whatever environment I made, and take picture for the panel.

But a part of me, the part that wants to prove himself, wants to draw out every panel, just like the masters of manga in Shonen Jump.

But another part of me says my stats don't support that. 

But then again, in a way, the efficient 3D method I would use HAS some merit, since I would be using my own, self-created models, and not ones made by other people(some mangaka's use models somebody else made to draw from, but thats fine, since its more as reference they draw over).

Sorry, I'm just mostly talking to myself now, since I probably said this in a different way earlier.  Just trying to hype myself up for making this.


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2020)

Yeah kinda repeating yourself there buddy.


----------



## Jouninja (May 11, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Yeah kinda repeating yourself there buddy.


My bad, I was hungry and hadn't eaten breakfast and was almost lunch time, stomach was acidic and burning me as I typed, lol, so I couldn't think straight.   Plus, wanted an excuse to show that piece of art I made many years ago of lady with floating swords, lol.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (May 12, 2020)

More or less done with the Gryphon's design, theres a version with white wings, but whatever. *EDIT: Actually, red pants version is the real deal, others are just alts.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (May 12, 2020)

A joke pic I did for another thread, lol:


----------



## Jouninja (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Jouninja (May 15, 2020)

Game Ogre, man, game ogre!


I probably need to fix his face or something.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2020)

Well had my afternoon coffee. No sleep tonight ayo!


----------



## Nataly (May 15, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Well had my afternoon coffee. No sleep tonight ayo!


It's almost 7 PM on the West coast


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2020)

Nataly said:


> It's almost 7 PM on the West coast



Yeah 9pm here almost 10. 

Been lethargic all day. But yeah probably not sleeping the night drinking coffee this late. 

I should have gone skateboarding to wake up...


----------



## Nataly (May 15, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Yeah 9pm here almost 10.
> 
> Been lethargic all day. But yeah probably not sleeping the night drinking coffee this late.
> 
> I should have gone skateboarding to wake up...


I thought you were on the West coast. There is something special and different about drinking coffee during late hours


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I thought you were on the West coast. There is something special and different about drinking coffee during late hours



Well until further notice on the east coast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 18, 2020)

This was the last thing I drew before going neck deep into 3D:


AGUAFGH, my head hurts after making this thing, the fire effect was a doozy. It's animated and everything, but I'm having trouble remembering some rendering stuff, but once I figure it out, I'll be able to post the turntable of this awesome sword.

IF you recognize this sword, you are a true manga-connoisseur.






The first 3D model I've finished in these long 2 years.   I would have been done last night, but I really wanted this to look as good as possible, just so I can remember and relearn stuff along the way.

 Ahaahhfhaf, 3D is so painful to my head.

I just need some more practice to get faster in it. I'm gonna find a way to combine 2D and 3D to make a comic. 

Here's a pic from some experiments I was doing earlier to get the toon look, but with dynamic outlines like you see from varying pen width in a manga.



EDIT: Yes, it is 4 am where I'm at, I've literally been staying awake all day and night while doing all sorts of 3D things, lol. I've only slept 4 am till 9 am everyday these past 3 days because it's so hard to stop once you immerse yourself into something.


----------



## Brian (May 20, 2020)

pensketch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (May 20, 2020)

Here's the roster of every character that is nearly finished in design so far.



Added a magic circle to the fire sword, still w.i.p.


(Do you STILL not recognize where this sword is from? lol) Here's some screenshots from last weekend when I started working on it.



It's very detailed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 22, 2020)

Some sketches, mostly of the Princess. Nearly got her face right. Getting the fairy right is easy for some reason.


----------



## Gin (May 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 25, 2020)

Drew one of my Fav gals outta of Fairy Tail Erza scarlet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (May 26, 2020)

More of the Princess with some of her expressions:



I forged another sword, this time from the series "Hard Core Leveling Warrior", it's the "The Sword of Honor: The Seven Truths".




*Spoiler*: _Moar Sord:_ 











It was VERY HARD, harder than drawing. X D But I'm getting faster, and it's getting easier. I dont' remember how good I was at 3D years ago, but I'm glad the things I make turn out better than expected, lol.

Now I know how these guys feel about the swords they forged.


----------



## Nataly (May 26, 2020)

Rem for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 26, 2020)

Ain’t great but eh here we go 
Sage of six Path Naruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 27, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (May 28, 2020)

So I was looking for a pic of a sword I designed that had runes on the blade, and I found some of my old art, even never before seen art such as a page with a few female knight designs(which I'm redesigning one of them today.)

I found the old remnants of a 60 page manga I was working on that I never finished, but probably good thing, the humor was low brow and sophomoric, lol.  Here's the opening page of the 3rd draft. (read right to left).



Damn, the gunslinger said something funny on this one,  but for some reason the text is gone. Something that causes the skull knight to reply "You aint' got sh#t!" on the next page, lol.


EDIT: More pages from the 3rd draft:




Here's an old screenshot I had showings random pages, although the pages above happen between what is seen in the top row and middle row, lol, (you see the second knight looking throuh the hole in his allies head that happens after the above scene while bickering with the gunslinger on the semantics of death.)


Here's the name(manga term for outline) of the entire thing, the first draft, where it was a slime monster they where firing at, lol.

*Spoiler*: _60 pages +_ 


















Even if some might find it funny, resorting to low brow humor is not my style, lol.   I was totally uncomfortable writing some of those jokes, even if I did chuckle a little.  I need to be genuinely funny, and not resort to MTV-style jokes.  Although it's kind of sad that a lot of jokes I can come up with that are chuckle inducing are low brow humor types. 

For example, the Gunslingers schtick is that his solution to most things is to "kill it". He kills at the drop of a pin sometimes even, which a scene relating to that is sketched out early on: (read left to right)


He's also like apathetic towards others perishing, even "allies", as when he arrives to help the gunslinger fodder by headshotting the skullknight guy, then takes a smoke break while the fodder get slaughtered by another knight, while he replies to any please for further help with "Smoking..." or "smoke break!", only engaging in battle once again after he is done(and the rest of the platoon already wiped out).


The story's climax is when he and the knight settle their grudge match.




But yeah, I was in a rush and had them with such 2-dimensional personalities, that is why, with planning and a well thought out script, I could make something good with the next series, especially with my new style.   I'm gonna study different types of humor before I even start this new webtoon. Also, I'm gonna give them actual personalities next time, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 28, 2020)

So here's a female knight and her prince, her is water, and his earth(or she's earth, he water). She's striaghtforward and agressive. He's kind of deceptive and an emotional manipulator type of person.  Hey'll sway people into his cause with deceit disguised as sweet truths.  He wears a crown as he has already decided himself to be winner of this free for all bloodbath between kingdoms. 





He uses her feelings for him to win his fights when things get confrontational, although he himself is no slouch in combat. (If his powers are water based, he might emit a fog that if the person is immersed in, will create illusions.)   Well, I'll work out the powers later, but he definitely looks more like an illusionist type, although he might be able to do both mid-level illusions and mid-level combat abilities.


Either that, or he's a good guy who genuinely wants to help the other heroes, but everybody is suspicious of his motives but they where genuine.


Or that is what happens early on, but then everybodies suspicions are proven true when he reveals himself to be some kind of machivillean schemer or something.


Here's the 2017 sketch, although it was just the female knights(although the masked ones I think are knight fodder or something. I never uploaded this one since it was just a PSD with no jpg or png next to it(which usually means I uploaded it).


----------



## Nataly (May 28, 2020)

Drawing for Nature themed art contest, I wish I had enough time to work on it in more detail


----------



## Jouninja (May 30, 2020)

Pre-time skip designs of the Gryphon and .



Basically, these two in the past if you don't recognize them, lol:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (May 31, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jun 4, 2020)

Deviated from the reference a bit, but it came out pretty good. I'll have to redo the webbing on the torso when I do the lineart, but I have to wait for my pens to come in. I also kinda wanted to fill in the bottom right with something, but I'm not sure what

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2020)

That feel when you're making something and you have complete satisfaction with the product in progress

rare feeling for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 6, 2020)

Pre-time skip stuff, the knight with the title of "Igknight" or the strongest Fire Knight. The guy in the bottom left gets his hairstyle from him post-time skip.



Some  notes of the possible lineup of the main knight's "team" or temporary alliance as he makes his way to the "miracle capital". (I'll save explaining the plot for actually gradually revealing it in comic, lol)



For example, the moth girl joins because she saw the Princess's light through the window, like the moth meme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 6, 2020)

A lot of times when I post a color, I usually draw the entire figure.
I just fuck up on the drawing portion of the shoes so much, I just crop them out, lol.



For here, I'd crop out right below the line of the hands.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jun 7, 2020)

Sketch done yesterday for Ahmed Aldori's [HASHTAG]#Fantasyheadschallenge[/HASHTAG].

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2020)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Sketch done yesterday for Ahmed Aldori's [HASHTAG]#Fantasyheadschallenge[/HASHTAG].


You have insta or twitter, I'll follow you? 

Great sketch brotha.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jun 7, 2020)

RemChu said:


> You have insta or twitter, I'll follow you?
> 
> Great sketch brotha.


Thank you for your comments Rem, I appreciate it. 


Will be posting on here more often, because old NF and Devintart is where i posted when i started drawing like 5 years ago and . 

Here's my insta. 


@kirinconceptart

If anyone wants to follow.


----------



## Magic (Jun 7, 2020)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Thank you for your comments Rem, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Will be posting on here more often, because old NF and Devintart is where i posted when i started drawing like 5 years ago and .
> ...


Alright cool.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 7, 2020)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> Thank you for your comments Rem, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Will be posting on here more often, because old NF and Devintart is where i posted when i started drawing like 5 years ago and .
> ...



I'll add you to the artist list!


...


Okay I would but it  for years. I think it's time to archive the old list and start with a new one. More on that soon...

and welcome back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MShadows (Jun 8, 2020)

My design for what would be a 16 year old Sarada from Boruto

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jun 8, 2020)

Really good art.. Like how it's simple but filled with information. 
Btw
How are you able to post.. I tried and it never works.. I have some stuff I'd like to show here.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2020)

Rock Lee like a Hurricane said:


> Really good art.. Like how it's simple but filled with information.
> Btw
> How are you able to post.. I tried and it never works.. I have some stuff I'd like to show here.



Thanks 
I just drag and drop my picture file to imgur.com, then right click on the image when it loads and copy image location. Then I come back here, and right above the text box you type in,click on the little image icon between the smiley face and the movie icon, and then paste the link into the window that appears and press enter. And boom, there you go.

Hope that helps, and I'm looking forward to seeing your stuff!


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jun 8, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Thanks
> I just drag and drop my picture file to imgur.com, then right click on the image when it loads and copy image location. Then I come back here, and right above the text box you type in,click on the little image icon between the smiley face and the movie icon, and then paste the link into the window that appears and press enter. And boom, there you go.
> 
> Hope that helps, and I'm looking forward to seeing your stuff!


Thank you for replying. It worked. 

This is an Adult Sasuke painting I made last Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 8, 2020)

Rock Lee like a Hurricane said:


> Thank you for replying. It worked.
> 
> This is an Adult Sasuke painting I made last Saturday.



Flashy and dynamic, awesome 
Welcome aboard


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jun 8, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Flashy and dynamic, awesome
> Welcome aboard


Thanks 


This is another I made on Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 9, 2020)

Decided to do something experimental for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] with this flamingo drawing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jun 9, 2020)

Still messed up the webbing on the ink, but the rest turned out nice, so I'm happy. Also, Pigma Microns are awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jun 9, 2020)

Uchiha Madara done in Clip Studio Paint. Took about 4 hrs to make this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 9, 2020)

Okay, so this will probably be the initial team in part 1 or near the end of part 1 since the knight might temporarily team up with the other knight candidates(pages) if I pick that version of the script. The moth girl still appears, but either very late in the part 1 or on and off.



But yeah, that will probably be the main group for this part of the story. I had to fix they're heights since the bunny was way too short and the Gryphon was too tall(although he and the knight are the same height after the time skip lol).

The bunny dude is a student of the same martial arts as the monkey and dragon, although I have to redesign said monkey and dragon, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2020)

Eh so so on this one. But whatever.
Going grey scale to color is OOF. 
and the hair oof.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 9, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jun 11, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 12, 2020)

It's really hard to pin her design down, but middle to right is close, while the left side is a bit off, lol.


----------



## Loni (Jun 12, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> It's really hard to pin her design down, but middle to right is close, while the left side is a bit off, lol.


  Her costume design is pretty sweet.  I'm really a fan of the thing with the jewel that is part of her blouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 12, 2020)

Loni said:


> Her costume design is pretty sweet.  I'm really a fan of the thing with the jewel that is part of her blouse.



Thanks, the jewel actually has a significant function within the story, it's very useful in fact, and not merely ornamental, lol.

Anyways, I took the weapon models I made in 2017 and refurbished them, lol.



They're from the time I was using these more toonish, video gamey designs:


Speaking of which, I did try the "draw over 3D models" method in the pic below back then too:


Also, speaking of 3D, I made another 3D weapon based off a currently running manga:




Soon, I'll start modeling my own characters and weapons(and environments), and once those are done, I'll start the webtoon.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 12, 2020)

@Jouninja your big avatar rights have expired btw


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 12, 2020)

@Nataly That was quick.  Do I have enough points for more?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 12, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> @Nataly That was quick.  Do I have enough points for more?


Did you get it for 3 months last time?
You have 93 points in total, you can request a 3 month avatar for 21 points here  Make sure to tag Majin Lu with your request as well


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks, @Nataly I'll go do that. Yeah, I think it was 3 months.


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 13, 2020)

Trying different settings and slight variations in the way I draw to see how this princess turns out. The design on the left is what her current is, and middle and right are variations, I'm nearly close, but's difficult for some reason with these depressed looking types, lol.


----------



## Loni (Jun 13, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> Trying different settings and slight variations in the way I draw to see how this princess turns out. The design on the left is what her current is, and middle and right are variations, I'm nearly close, but's difficult for some reason with these depressed looking types, lol.


 I'm going to be so angry if you don't make this comic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 13, 2020)

Some eye practice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 13, 2020)

Some doodles here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 14, 2020)

Loni said:


> I'm going to be so angry if you don't make this comic.


I'll be angry to at myself if I fail to make this comic, lol.

My earliest notes for this particular series goes years back, when I was transitioning from the very cartoony "Ultranimal" comic into something more serious, but still funny, which is all the notes right of the cartoony row on the left. You can even see a "depressed princess" design near the middle, next to the knight with the sword on his back, although a very different style of her design.


In the end, I was glad I kept redesigning over and over again, I prefer the current humanoid designs over the originals. (Although the beast-men designs such as the dragons have remained mostly unchanged, so even now, they look like that.

I can't wait to get to the arc with the dragons.  You can see how fearsome they are in the upper middle/right area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2020)

Loni said:


> I'm going to be so angry if you don't make this comic.


Yeah talk is cheap.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2020)

Redoing my last video cause it sucks ass.

Fuck. The first iteration was realistic. the 2nd one looks like shit once I went to color, and the hair is garbage. 

So yeah remake incoming.


----------



## Loni (Jun 14, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 
Quick sketch without reference.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 15, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Yeah talk is cheap.



True, I just haven't started yet since I'm still defining terms, solidifying details in the setting, and especially looking over past notes going as far back as before I even had a digital tablet, lol.

Finally got around to collecting the majority of my early sword designs such as the awesome "flame sword" that is third in the 1st row or the Thorny sword in the second row. The prototype of the sword I always give to the mc of nearly every story since can be found on the page as well.



It's driving me nuts that I can't find the "Dark Rune Sword", I found it's lamer prototype which is second in the 1st row, but not the sword itself, which I want to turn 3D.


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> Quick sketch without reference.


Pretty Cute


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 15, 2020)

I was trying to fix this portrait up to match what her design really is, but meh, better off starting from scratch.


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Pretty Cute


  Thanks.  I didn't use reference but it reminds me of some drawing I remember seeing by @Claudio Swiss .  Maybe I remembered it as I was drawing.  Artists inspiring artists.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 15, 2020)

Loni said:


> Thanks.  I didn't use reference but it reminds me of some drawing I remember seeing by @Claudio Swiss .  Maybe I remembered it as I was drawing.  Artists inspiring artists.


Heh thanks didn’t think I would inspire someone


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 15, 2020)

I still can't find it, I remember thinking "dam, this sword is so awesome, I better hide it away to use it when I finally make a series worthy of it", and now's that time, but no matter what gallery or archive I search, it's no where to be found. 

Anyways, found most of the mc swords.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 16, 2020)

A very happy chef for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 16, 2020)

These twp designs are the closest to what I had in mind for the main knight and princess. So they are a "work in progress" right now, I gotta redesign the knight's outfit, and give the Princess an actual dress, the shirt is temporary till I figure out a good design for her attire.



And I finished another sword, but it's not actually a sword, it's a waster! It's made of the miraculous Midnight Oak, and further reinforced by runes to absurd density levels. It's durable enough to clash with even legendary swords like Yellow Ferver, Black Ardent, and Blue Mantra! Only a warrior who pledges not to take life could wield this thing.

This wooden "sword" is originally planned to show up post-time skip, and I won't say who it is that ends up wielding this legendary waster. (Waster's are like the european parallel to Shinai.)

The part 1 designs are ready, I should just dive in as soon as my 3D training gets me to a sufficient enough level, and just work on the above future designs later, lol.






MOAR PICS:

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 17, 2020)

Never showed this piece on here before, it's a dragon villain flexing, lol.



Also, here are some old notes on the Dragon Invasion arc, although I'll have to redesign some of those "Dragon Generals" to fit the current style, lol, mainly the the female humanoid dragon and punching dragon on the lower left/middle, the beastly ones will look the same, lol. And they range from 12 ft tall(the skinny dragon on lower right, to being 30 ft+(all the ones in the back row, lol). The dragon master is a humanoid sized dragon, and about 8 ft tall.



I found a colored pick of the Freak Dragon general in the upper right, lol.


Through they're deal with the League of Greed, they where able to gain an army of thoughtless, ruthless, dragon automatons(bio-bots, or robots made of flesh/carbon instead of metal). (Except for the old guy with the stick, he's a dragon general, in charge of overseeing the bio-bot dragons. Each dragon general is roughly as strong as 50 to 75 bio-bot dragons of the green variety. But it takes roughly 10 average people with weapons to take out just 1 of the green ones, which is why the Dragon Invasion Arc is pretty major in the story.


Also, I update the Magically enchanted "wooden sword" made from Iron Oak, a wood with metal properties(just like the people living around have metal properties in they're flesh, lol).



More "sword" pics.

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 17, 2020)

This is probably one of my best line arts.


I made the waster out of metal instead of wood, shoot, it looks way better, lol. And I used the color scheme of the "Dark Rune Blade", despite the different design of the original(which in the end, I couldn't find, I'll just have to wait for it to find me).






After I make the 7th sword, I'm gonna make a rack on a stone wall, and put all the swords on it, lol.



A dirty quick sword, it was meant to be a speed test, but it didn't turn out well.






*Spoiler*: _More sword:_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 19, 2020)

The owner of that last sword I made is this supposedly villainous knight. His sword is able to manipulate three elements. His pauldrons are comically big, to give him that 80s villain vibe.



I need to fix his face though, he looks too young and heroic. He's suppose to nerdy and creepy looking, as well as being a schemer and mastermind, lol. He looks too much like somebody, but I'm not sure who. 

EDIT: By the way, I've been looking up techniques and stuff for making the comic, on the one hand, if a person get's really good at 3D looking 2D, the models themeselves will look hand drawn:

And on the other hand, I could just stop at making primitive models in the shape of the characters, and use that like posing dolls set in the scene in Blender, then to draw over in a raster program like Clip studio(I have both those programs, lol), such as this big studio does for they're workflow(although the end result is for animation).


These two paths have they're pros and cons. I'm still deciding which I will choose while I continue my 3D training, which will benefit either path.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 21, 2020)

While I'm pretty proud of my progress in learning how to color on Procreate. I'm wanting to get back to black and white for a while. Takes a while to do these.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 21, 2020)

Posting a small drawing of Alley-chan i did for a contest few weeks ago~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 21, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jun 23, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#impressionism[/HASHTAG] 
This was done in a couple of hours in Photoshop CC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jun 25, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#leotard[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 27, 2020)

Small drawing for Oddjutsu ~ needed a tiny warm up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 27, 2020)

smth for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Leotard



not sure if focused enough on leotard, colored it so it sticks out a bit more 

the design kinda gave me an idea for another chara so maybe ima do another one hmmm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 28, 2020)

Oof, the lines weren't coming out as sharp as I want em for my leotard piece.
Here's a Melia I ended up drawing up to stay loose.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jun 28, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Oof, the lines weren't coming out as sharp as I want em for my leotard piece.
> Here's a Melia I ended up drawing up to stay loose.


  Heck yeah bro!  That looks perfect.  Wowwww...


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jun 28, 2020)

Lil sketch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 30, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Tried to do some stuff with this in Krita, and somehow ended up losing out on the left side of the picture lol.
Oh well, I'll see if I can come up with something else for TotW later. But just in case I can't, here be.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Jun 30, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#animals[/HASHTAG] 
Just some character design with animal hats.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 1, 2020)

I was trying to turn 2D into 3D.  



*Spoiler*: _The excruitiating process_ 



I had to make a really simple mesh first though.


But once I did that, I started sculpting it, actually DRAWING over it with my wacom tablet, lol, but instead of 2D, I'm drawing 3D. 



THEN I had to do this thing called "retopology", which involves putting tons of squares on the surface of the sculpt, to make it compatible with animation and games. 



It's no where near finished though, but I colored it and drew her some quick hair and eyebrows to see how a render would look.






I'll... have to redraw the hair from scratch.  Everything needs a lot of work.


----------



## MShadows (Jul 2, 2020)

I was thinking of holding a Dragon Ball drawing contest. Any of you folks interested in participating?

I’d rather there be more participants so the competition is tighter and more fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 2, 2020)

MShadows said:


> I was thinking of holding a Dragon Ball drawing contest. Any of you folks interested in participating?
> 
> I’d rather there be more participants so the competition is tighter and more fun.


Where? Can we get a link?


----------



## MShadows (Jul 2, 2020)

Loni said:


> Where? Can we get a link?


There's no event yet. I was just considering the idea. 

But it would be nice to know beforehand if there are people actually interested in participating.


----------



## Loni (Jul 2, 2020)

MShadows said:


> There's no event yet. I was just considering the idea.
> 
> But it would be nice to know beforehand if there are people actually interested in participating.


I'm down to draw for it.


----------



## MShadows (Jul 2, 2020)

Loni said:


> I'm down to draw for it.


Cool! 

Will be waiting for some more replies first.


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 2, 2020)

Here's the progress on that 3D model I made from my 2D stuff, lol.  Worked some more on the hair, then tried to make the eyes look better than the below pic, lol.

"No makeup".



Basically, this was the end result, but next, I'll try going the DBFZ/GBFVS route and make it look 2D-ish, lol.


The hair I was going for was from this drawing, lol.


The alternate rendering, don't open if your weak of stomach. 




Here's some more "in progress pics", especially with the eyes, was trying really hard to make that look good.

*Spoiler*: __ 




"She couldn't believe her eyes". Accidental pic, lol.











Sideviews.

*Spoiler*: __ 










More final renders:

*Spoiler*: __ 












3D would allow me to use good reference for drawing in 2D, such as angles like these.



I feel like the pic below would make a good meme somehow. "When you wake up and remember you hate everything" or something like that, lol.



I used the hair of her early designs as reference, but with the face of the newer designs.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 2, 2020)

MShadows said:


> I was thinking of holding a Dragon Ball drawing contest. Any of you folks interested in participating?



I'm open to it.
Gonna have to see if I can squeeze in a One Piece entry for that contest too.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 3, 2020)

Experimenting with Krita. Been having some fun with its g-pen atleast.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 4, 2020)

So I decided to try out NPR style shading, which is what you see in stuff like Dragonball Fighterz, Granblue Versus, and Guilty Gear.

THEN, I created the stuff of nightmares by accident. 





For reference, here is the pinnacle of the style I'm trying to achieve, but for use in a webtoon, rather than game or animation.

 It's going to be an high diff battle for me, or I just resort to regular inking with 3D backgrounds like I originally planned.


----------



## Sufex (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey guys long time no see. Proud of this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 7, 2020)

Small birthday gift for Sassy~ 
(she likes Mercy from overwatch, i went with this outfit since it inspired me a lot haha)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 8, 2020)

small Miss Fortune sketch~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 11, 2020)

tiny warm up sketch from today~



smth from yesterday~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 12, 2020)

Long sketch and ink session in Krita

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 12, 2020)

did a small drawing of my Animal crossing character and one of my fav neighbors Keaton~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jul 13, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> tiny warm up sketch from today~
> 
> 
> 
> smth from yesterday~


This looks great. The second lady looks especially good, she reminds me of Poison Ivy from Batman.


EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Long sketch and ink session in Krita


The girl with the horns looks great and so does the last girl.  You really give them a nice volume and they just look great.



Underworld Broker said:


> did a small drawing of my Animal crossing character and one of my fav neighbors Keaton~


I think this is a fun tribute to a popular game.  Great work.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 13, 2020)

Loni said:


> This looks great. The second lady looks especially good, she reminds me of Poison Ivy from Batman.



Oh yeah it's her,  forgot  to mention it


----------



## Loni (Jul 13, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#summer[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#beach[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#volleyball[/HASHTAG]   
Painted in Clip Studio Paint.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 15, 2020)

Hmm something seems to be a little off about the head. Some elements are not as tilted down as others. Definitely too much neck for such a pose. Don't know what else. Shape of the nose? Anyway, she is cute. And nice shading!


----------



## Loni (Jul 15, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#cspcontest24[/HASHTAG] 
My entry for the Clip Studio Paint Illustration contest.  This was drawn and painted in Clip Studio Paint.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Jul 15, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#cspcontest24[/HASHTAG]
> My entry for the Clip Studio Paint Illustration contest.  This was drawn and painted in Clip Studio Paint.



Trippy with the car above. I really like that ~_~ 
Character reminds me of Jojo stuff outfit wise.

@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! I like the dude sketch you made, very expressive and i like the anatomy. 

@Underworld Broker  Is Sassy taking a break or something? I see she has no avy.  Very nice stuff btw. Like the animal crossing girl, cute picture.


----------



## Loni (Jul 15, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Trippy with the car above. I really like that ~_~
> Character reminds me of Jojo stuff outfit wise.
> 
> @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! I like the dude sketch you made, very expressive and i like the anatomy.
> ...


  Thanks, the character is a lady with short hair.  I couldn't get the hair in the bun to work.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 15, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Hmm something seems to be a little off about the head. Some elements are not as tilted down as others.



Graci. I've been having issues with tilted downward faces, so it's great to have one of the causes identified.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 15, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Graci. I've been having issues with tilted downward faces, so it's great to have one of the causes identified.


There is something light and airy about the way you drew this.  It looks great, wow.  Are you going to paint it, I'd love to give it some color.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 15, 2020)

Loni said:


> There is something light and airy about the way you drew this.  It looks great, wow.  Are you going to paint it, I'd love to give it some color.



Thankee. May try painting later.
If you want to color it, here's the larger version


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 16, 2020)

was sketching a ken kaneki....

just decided to add a ball gag instead of the teeth shit. Not gonna finish.



</;O) Honk honk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 16, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#collaborative project[/HASHTAG]

I painted the lines by @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! in Krita.  It was my first time using Krita so it took longer than it should.  I recorded my process so I'll post that to YouTube sometime this weekend.

At the end, I cheated a bit and evened out the colors in Clip Studio Paint but 89% of it was done in Krita.  The sketch was done by ESD!!! in Krita too.  Krita is free so, that's something cool.  I didn't render the hair because I liked the way it looked, all manga like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 16, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#flatvsshaded[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 17, 2020)

created a jester OC wanted to see what color suits her

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 17, 2020)

Claudio Swiss said:


> created a jester OC wanted to see what color suits her


 The first set of colors, with the pink, work better.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 19, 2020)

Black and White aesthetics

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly (Jul 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Jul 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2020)

Loomis is the shit!

ESD is the shit, too. That hair gives Final Fantasy a run for its money!

A head pivots on the spinal column, by the way, which is towards the back of the body. Meaning when a head tilts down, it also shifts forward somewhat. So when you shift the ideal body proportions guide, select a pivot point from somewhere back of center, and below the head block. 

I'm definitely gonna have to look for a Photoshop alternative soon, too. I'm still using the last non-subscription-based one, and it's not working so well with new computers.


----------



## Loni (Jul 22, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Loomis is the shit!
> 
> ESD is the shit, too. That hair gives Final Fantasy a run for its money!
> 
> ...


 I'm done with PS CC.  Krita has a lot of good features. Clip Studio Paint is so robust in many different ways too.  I feel confident that I can step away from PS CC and still make great art.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 23, 2020)

Havent posted here in a while  Working a bit on a DTIYS challenge again, small wip~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 23, 2020)

Iirc I havent posted this here yet either, really enjoyed doing the background  (entry for OL contest)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2020)

minor touch up but eh
left a black mark on a strand of hair on the left side lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jul 24, 2020)

Lol my friend hates the neck....very picky


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 25, 2020)

Havent done eyes in a whille, made a drawing again~

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Jul 25, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Lol my friend hates the neck....very picky


 The neck could work that way if you reinforce how slim she is with long skinny arms, skinny legs, and a thin torso.


Underworld Broker said:


> Havent done eyes in a whille, made a drawing again~


Nice!  I love your colors.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 26, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Havent done eyes in a whille, made a drawing again~



Now change your sig to this one so the tilted pupils wouldn't keep triggering me


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 26, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Now change your sig to this one so the tilted pupils wouldn't keep triggering me



I actually did consider changing, gotta think about it  

Eyes again~

Different version:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 26, 2020)

Eyes again (), prolly not gonne be drawing more of those anytime soon rofl



Also wanted to do a bamboo forest drawing but got lazy halfway through eh [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Forests

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 26, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Eyes again (), prolly not gonne be drawing more of those anytime soon rofl
> 
> 
> 
> Also wanted to do a bamboo forest drawing but got lazy halfway through eh [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Forests



Damn I really dig these latest eyes! They have so much depth and liveliness!

Don't worry bamboo is pretty chill. It will forgive you. Even if the pandas don't.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 26, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Damn I really dig these latest eyes! They have so much depth and liveliness!
> 
> Don't worry bamboo is pretty chill. It will forgive you. Even if the pandas don't.



Oh yeah love them too, thought ima finally work on the full character design of her  will prolly post some ideas soon or just post the final design idk yet, have some fun ideas for her hair, weapons and jewelry


----------



## Loni (Jul 28, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#forests[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 28, 2020)

Working on that character with green eyes, idk how i want her outfit to look like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 28, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#forests[/HASHTAG]
A cabin in the woods.  That blob in the foreground is a tent.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MShadows (Jul 29, 2020)

This was a drawing I did for a contest here on NF

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 29, 2020)

Okey my rough idea will prolly be smth like that



Got a few ideas i may want to include in her design/some changes but i'll have to think about how it'll fit, have to work on other characters before i can really continue with this one again (mostly cause of tattoo, outfit yada yada reasons). Few weapon designs are also done but i'll post them sometime later, maybe i'll change them depending on what ima decide for this chara

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Jul 29, 2020)

MShadows said:


> This was a drawing I did for a contest here on NF


 I remember this from the first DB contest.  The prince of all Saiyans, dope work MShadows.  Please set up the next contest soon, I've got ideas I want to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jul 29, 2020)

Loni said:


> I remember this from the first DB contest.  The prince of all Saiyans, dope work MShadows.  Please set up the next contest soon, I've got ideas I want to try.


Thank you! 

As for the contest, here it is:


I’ll be looking forward to seeing you guys participate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 30, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#forests[/HASHTAG] 
Just did a bunch of exploration and some colors for last week's theme.  I did seven sketches to see which angles I liked the best.  I chose the one that I painted those three times.  The bottom two colors were harder to work with without adding people so I stopped right there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 31, 2020)

Wanted to start with a different character but did end up doing this one instead lol, also turned out different than expected. Guess ima have to design smth else later since it's looking more like an outfit she'd wear for battle, may add more detail later and change some stuff about it.  /rough idea for now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 31, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#forests[/HASHTAG]
> Just did a bunch of exploration and some colors for last week's theme.  I did seven sketches to see which angles I liked the best.  I chose the one that I painted those three times.  The bottom two colors were harder to work with without adding people so I stopped right there.



I like the autumn version, sticks out a lot more imo. Also i think if it had the pink tent in the middle like the first one it could give it like a sunset vibe and make it look very cozy. Overall nice color choice in the autumn one tho, i like mix of cream/orange and purple innit


----------



## Loni (Jul 31, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wanted to start with a different character but did end up doing this one instead lol, also turned out different than expected. Guess ima have to design smth else later since it's looking more like an outfit she'd wear for battle, may add more detail later and change some stuff about it.  /rough idea for now


  This is a really tight design.  I really like the way the dress has a volume about, it's design is very charming too.  The character proportions are excellent, nice work.


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2020)

I need to work on rendering hair.....
and I could have spent more time on the face, eh tired.


----------



## Loni (Aug 1, 2020)

Amazing, is this fan art from a series?  The lighting, the effects on the accessories, and the clothing are pretty cool.


----------



## Magic (Aug 1, 2020)

The slayer with the big sword, but meh dropped it. I found the figure to stiff or something in this pose. Whatever....
made weeks ago? Don't know if I posted it.




@Loni
Dark Templar from DFO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 2, 2020)

Working on some clothes again (actually the chara i wanted to work on last time lol), kinda like it but it looks boring since too even, will prolly have to change some stuff later on. I like the colors but eh i actually want to make the white parts slithly transparent so will most likely have to change colors too 

/rough idea for now i guess

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 2, 2020)

Back and finally finished catching up on anime. 
Here be a quick line and color.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 3, 2020)

Bit by bit, piece by piece, I'm feeling a lot more comfortable in Krita. Managed to make this out of a pic I took of a thumb sized sketch in my sketchpad.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Aug 3, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Bit by bit, piece by piece, I'm feeling a lot more comfortable in Krita. Managed to make this out of a pic I took of a thumb sized sketch in my sketchpad.


  Wow, she looks pretty incredible.  The drawing and vibrant colors look great.


----------



## Trinity (Aug 3, 2020)

draw me ryuko


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 3, 2020)

Been awhile but made an OC goes by the name Sage Charles the first Crusader

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly (Aug 4, 2020)

I had so much fun drawing this little cutie 

Kitty studying for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 'Animals Doing Human Things'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 4, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  - animals doing human things

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Aug 4, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#animalsdoinghumanthings[/HASHTAG]
He decided to take a break from napping to check his e-mail.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Aug 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I had so much fun drawing this little cutie
> 
> Kitty studying for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 'Animals Doing Human Things'


Nataly, that is so cool.  I also love drawing cats.


EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  - animals doing human things


 Nice, you took it back to Jurassic Park.  When the T-Rex is hunting, he's lounging with a cigarette and drink by the pool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Aug 5, 2020)

I love sunsets, watching them and getting inspired by them, I try not to miss sunsets every night.

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2020)

fast doodle


yes, it's a dude

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 6, 2020)

small warm up sketch~



(idc about anatomy tbh tbf)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trinity (Aug 7, 2020)

RemChu said:


> fast doodle
> 
> 
> yes, it's a dude


how long did this doodle take you?


----------



## Trinity (Aug 7, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I love sunsets, watching them and getting inspired by them, I try not to miss sunsets every night.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


good and got the colors down, but it would benefit from far less smudging and sharpening details - more tiny line reflections  in the water for a stark contrast, a sharper and well shaped sun rather blending the entire composition together, etc

if you don’t mind i wouldn’t mind showing you what i mean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 7, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#sunsets[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#sega[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 7, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#deviantart20years[/HASHTAG]
WIP for the Deviantart 20 yers event, create this in your style.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 7, 2020)

Did already a bunch of sunsets in the past so just went with eyes this time~ Got kinda inspired for a character design so may do it sometime later haha. 
Feel like calling her Mrs. Sunset and give her a sister as Mrs. Sunrise with a little bit colder colors (blue/green + some yellow), might be a cool idea

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / sunsets



(prolly wont count for TotW so ima do an actual sunset later lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 8, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> how long did this doodle take you?


about 5 mins, nothing fancy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 9, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] sunsets

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 9, 2020)

Small drawing~ [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / sunsets

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 10, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#wip[/HASHTAG] 
WIP for the Deviantart 20 yers event, create this in your style.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 10, 2020)

Trying out a different digital ink pen in krita than usual.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 10, 2020)

Eyes of Mrs. Sunrise~ 



Working on their character designs, maybe ima decide on smth today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trinity (Aug 10, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#wip[/HASHTAG]
> WIP for the Deviantart 20 yers event, create this in your style.


20 years?! Insane. 

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 11, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#da20thbirthday[/HASHTAG]
Done entirely in Clip Studio Paint over the course of a few days.
Original:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 11, 2020)

Will prolly go with smth like this for Sunset and Sunrise /rough design



Deciding on a weapon for Sunset later, wanted a sword for her too but changed my mind


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 12, 2020)

This is perfect.  Perfect eyes, expression, hair and line quality.  Two thumbs up.


----------



## Gin (Aug 12, 2020)

haven't drawn anime in a while


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 12, 2020)

Didn't like my clouds for themeoftheweek.
I need to be able to knock these out of the park and I've been neglecting practice at em big time.
So here's practice clouds 1 +2 (the 1st practice I tried is there in the back at quasi low opacity for atmospheric depth and whatnot).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Aug 12, 2020)

Love the new theme for themeoftheweek, I can't wait to draw some long hair fluttering in the breeze


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 13, 2020)

Was working on Mrs. Sunset's weapon yesterday, think ima go with the blade will try to do rest later today~


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 13, 2020)

A vid of guy showing off shading and coloring techniques showed up on my youtube recs and I ended up watching, but the one thing I kept paying attention to was the dude's lines. They were pretty exquisite.. And so I thought to give it a go with a harder brush and a full body pose like him and yeah. Not even close. And that's not even accounting for the various inconsistencies and funked up leg placement. Still a long ways to go. 

Might fix this one up later tho.


----------



## Loni (Aug 13, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> A vid of guy showing off shading and coloring techniques showed up on my youtube recs and I ended up watching, but the one thing I kept paying attention to was the dude's lines. They were pretty exquisite.. And so I thought to give it a go with a harder brush and a full body pose like him and yeah. Not even close. And that's not even accounting for the various inconsistencies and funked up leg placement. Still a long ways to go.
> 
> Might fix this one up later tho.


It's not so bad.  She looks like she's about to break some cement blocks at a martial arts exhibition.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 14, 2020)

Worked on the rest of the sunset weapon yesterday (ignore the blade i didnt update that sketch) ,  also changed the sunrise sword a bit since it's been looking boring compared to the sunrise weapon lol



posting their emblem:


i like the sunset one so far, still not sure about the sunrise one  maybe I'll change some stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 15, 2020)

for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Long Hair

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 15, 2020)

Been wrestling with the colors on this one. Might come back to it later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 15, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Long Hair


Yes, this is very good.  The pose of the body has great composition.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Been wrestling with the colors on this one. Might come back to it later.


  The drawing is amazing.  You're really tightening everything up and it's looking real good.  I like the colors you have now, seems original.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 16, 2020)

btw decided on these colors for sunset (changing the cloth position later) + sword is also rather done now


----------



## MShadows (Aug 16, 2020)

For those of you that were interested in participating in the Dragon Ball Drawing Contest, less than 13 hours remain until the deadline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 16, 2020)

Justice from HellTaker


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Aug 17, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Been wrestling with the colors on this one. Might come back to it later.



The neck placement seems off-centre to me, and the traps are too high above the shoulders. Try blocking in the clavicles/sternum and sternocleidomastoid going up behind the ears as rough/boxy 3d shapes and you should see what I mean.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 17, 2020)

Tried doing lines over another cruddy photo from my sketchbook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 17, 2020)

Will prolly try to color this on the weekend, rough idea for now (a bit cleaned up version btw)



sketch from yesterday:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 18, 2020)

themeoftheweek - long hair

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Aug 18, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 
A very simple pencil drawing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 18, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] - long hair



Colored what I had from earlier and hopefully can sneak this one instead into themeoftheweek.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tapion (Aug 18, 2020)

been a while since I posted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Aug 19, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dragonball[/HASHTAG] 
This is a concept I wanted to draw for a long time.  This was drawn entirely in Clip Studio Paint.  It includes Goten from the Dragonball series and Lulu the cat from the YouTube channel "Cream Heroes" and "Kittisaurus."  I recorded the process but I have to do the voice over so I'll try to post it later in the week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 20, 2020)

Practice clouds 3


----------



## Loni (Aug 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 22, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  - Yakuza





*Spoiler*: _And then a bunch of other extras/rough sketches_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 22, 2020)

small sketch of mrs sunset drinking tea~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 22, 2020)

My entry for the Dragon Ball Drawing Contest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Aug 22, 2020)

I want to thank you guys for participating! People got to see some awesome art for this contest.


----------



## Loni (Aug 23, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] 
WIP I'm working on at the moment.


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 23, 2020)

It's been nearly a month since I've last drawn 2D. Just sketching alternate hairstyles and stuff.


The 3D version is like 59% done. Stuff like clipping issues gotta be resolved, and missing accessories like her head ribbon.


----------



## Nataly (Aug 24, 2020)

Overhaul, one of my most favorite characters from BnHA, the Yakuza Captain
[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 

Sketch


Finished drawing

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 25, 2020)

Tatsumaki from OPM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 25, 2020)

Small sketch of mrs sunrise thinking of tea and cookies~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Aug 25, 2020)

I am trying to keep drawing every day
Today I wanted to have a fun reference and tutorial I found and drew Zoro

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 25, 2020)

Drew Sailor Galaxia  from Sailor Moon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 26, 2020)

Practice Clouds 4



Yeah, gotta work hard on trees and greenery foilage stuff  eventually too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Loni (Aug 26, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Practice Clouds 4
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, gotta work hard on trees and greenery foilage stuff  eventually too.


 Wow!  I think the composition with the clouds and the character look great.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 26, 2020)

cleaned up a sketch from a while ago~



(wont color it 'cause got other stuff i wanna work on)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 26, 2020)

Trying out a slightly different color process with a rougher sketch

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Trying out a slightly different color process with a rougher sketch



Welcome to the streets of rage mon


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 28, 2020)

Sonic the Hedgehog

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Aug 30, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#portraitforfun[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Aug 31, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#envrionment[/HASHTAG]
A reference image I took in Brooklyn, NY and the painting I made from it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Aug 31, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] 
Fixed some things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 3, 2020)

Had to make a new, low poly version of the princess just to be able to pose her without problems.








Now I gotta make the others before I can start the webtoon.

The setting of the world is interesting to me, for example, the planet is on it's axis, with it's north pole facing towards the solar systems star(sun).

It has two satellites/moons, one always behind it but slightly above, while the other orbits it(causing the lunar and solar eclipses).

So one side of the planet is always daytime, the other nighttime, and those living at the border see perpetual dawn/dusk.(The main character starts in an area like this).

At the poles of each planet are the "Miracle Capitals", the pinnacle of magical(day side), and technological(night side) might, people seek to enter either of these floating cities since almost any wish or goal can be accomplished there due to the valuable, rare items of immense power there. (For example, theres a character in part 1 that wants to go there to get the tonic that will make him muscular, but his character arc will find him gaining muscle just from the rough journey, and thus by the time he can enter the miracle capital, he's already got what he wanted.)

To get there, they must collect 10 artifacts from all over the region surrounding that specific capital. Theres multiple copies of each artifact, but you have to have one of each to have the "key" to enter.

So a lot of scenarios play out to get these artifacts. People will also fight/kill each other just to steal an artifact to add to their collection(the legal way to do it is to duel with an artifact from their own respective collection on the line, a sanctioned battle if you will).

The ones who hold multiple copies of an artifact to give out are usually groups like knight orders, warrior guilds, creature tribes, and so on, which was assigned to them by those in the Miracle Capital.

Theres a third, hidden miracle capital, but I don't want to spoil the location of that, lol.

The names of three miracle capitals are "Arcadia", "Nirvana", and "Shangrila", but I might change it before the series starts.

Since the Princess is from off world, stuff like the permanent day time will shock her.

The items that can be bought at the miracle capital can do stuff like a tree that grows infinite fruit, which a starving village would want, and thus they send their best warrior with the task of entering the miracle capital and acquiring such an item to save the village(thats an example from a side character, I don't want to reveal each main characters reason for going to the miracle capital, but for the Princess, it's to be able to exit the harsh princess game and go off world.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 3, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _More World Lore_ 





As I mentioned before, the planet is the homeworld of metalloids(knights, also, Dragon warriors are called Daes, like Night and Day), so a lot of things are silicon based lifeforms like they are, including gigantic-tree like structures. All carbon based life forms are descendants of off-world immigrants from age ago.

Theres' gonna be gigantic stumps of what use to be miles tall trees that LOOK like cliffs/mountains/plateaus, lol, since a lot of giant trees where used mostly in the creation of the miracle capitals(each is the size of a small US state.) as well as gigantic space ships that left the planet a while back.

I was gonna have redwood sized trees, but this inspired me to go even bigger, lol.

One of the locations is actually one of the last fallen giant trees that wasn't used in the construction thousands of years ago, a hollow "log" that fell during the deforestation, stretching 12 miles, and a hide out for monsters.

It'll turn out that there are some giant trees still standing in the dark side, but they are all dead due to no sunlight, so they just tower ominously on the horizon of the perpetually moonlit, night sky.

The planet wasn't always on it's side, which is why there was trees growing where the dark side of the planet is now. But revealing anymore regarding that would be major spoilers.

The organisms on the night side are similar to those found in arctic weather, and vice versa for the day side.

Nobody on the day side is allowed to go to the dark side, not that they easily could anyway, even with superpowers, since it would be the equivalent of a regular person here on earth trying to reach antarctica on a raft.

Funnily enough, the area around the Miracle capital on the night side, Shangrila, isn't cold, due to their advancted technology(about 100 miles out from it's perimeter, otherwise, past that it's tundra and blizzards up until you approach the area of permanent dusk/dawn. Shangrila itself would look like some sort of futuristic, sci-fi-ish Las Vegas type city, a huge contrast to the day side Arcadia with it's medieval/fantasy motif, being the capital of magic itself. Unlike Arcadia, Shangrila is also a hub for most off worlders.




Anyways, finished the Princess base dress, ruffles at lower poly is simpler to achieve, like 10 minutes(but thats probably cause I did the harder, more detailed ruffles, anything less is easier now). EDIT: I gotta fix her legs from certain angles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Sep 4, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]
This morning's sketches in CSP with Wacom Intuos Pro.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 4, 2020)

I've updated the layout of her costume, so she's got sun, moon, and star symbols since her element is light so she deals with that stuff.


Improved the look of the ruffles, lol.


She looking hip now with good ruffles.


Her hands look better too now after fixing them up.


"GIMME YOUR PHONE"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 5, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> I've updated the layout of her costume, so she's got sun, moon, and star symbols since her element is light so she deals with that stuff.


  This drawing is pretty good.  I really like the redesign.


----------



## Loni (Sep 6, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#lovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#pokemon[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 6, 2020)

my entry for the alley contest~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 7, 2020)

Loni said:


> This drawing is pretty good.  I really like the redesign.



Thanks, I'm glad I waited before making this redesign.

Anyways, I've been carving out the planet, thousands of miles of coastline. Now I gotta add depth like mountains, valleys, and other stuff.

This is the continent where part 1 takes place. The Knight's hometown, in the region of the "Junkyard", is located at the border of the dark side of the planet. Everyday, he sees perpetual dusk, while the richer, more wealthy towns in the north enjoy perpetual daytime. When he gets the chance to go on the journey to Arcadia, he takes it. (Arcadia is located in the spiral looking island which is the planets "north pole". Since the planet is tilted, it's always warm there.


Here's how it looks without the dark side covering up the south portion.


2D image I drew of the continent.



On the twilight continent, on the dark side of the planet, some regions share  2 artifical suns that make the rounds to give each region daytime for a few days before leaving them in perpetual twilight for much longer. The sun shaped region has an artificial sun right in its center, permanently on high, so it's turned into a desert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2020)

Back. Here's a robot schoolgirl from my robot maid comic. Haven't quite settled on the design yet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Sep 7, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Back. Here's a robot schoolgirl from my robot maid comic. Haven't quite settled on the design yet.


  This is solid work, my only concern is the color.  I looks like you painted the whole thing with a blue ball point pen and that's not the best look.  My only issue is the color.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 7, 2020)

Loni said:


> This is solid work, my only concern is the color.  I looks like you painted the whole thing with a blue ball point pen and that's not the best look.  My only issue is the color.



Eh, I'm fond of the blue ball point pen look myself and used to post monochrome pieces like it occasionally a while back.. But yeah, it was taking a while to color, and I haven't posted in a while, so I decided to roll with this for a check in.

Might finish the color later.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

sketching some K/DA characters~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Sep 7, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#marvelcomics[/HASHTAG] 

Just trying out this halftone style again.  Mistakes were made but hopefully I can fix them in the next one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> sketching some K/DA characters~


  I really love this loose line work, really nice.  Something about those characters' bodies that seems very right, like the proportions and volumes.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 7, 2020)

Loni said:


> I really love this loose line work, really nice.  Something about those characters' bodies that seems very right, like the proportions and volumes.



i have no idea what i'm doing tbh lol feels like their proportions are a bit off but idk how to fix


----------



## Loni (Sep 7, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> i have no idea what i'm doing tbh lol feels like their proportions are a bit off but idk how to fix


  I guess you're just getting a better feel for it.  That is bound to happen with time.  Trust me, it looks good.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 8, 2020)

did the other 2 charas of K/DA too~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Junebu Art (Sep 8, 2020)

My Boruto-kun fanart 
And my Kawaki one! :>

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 8, 2020)

started coloring Ahri, will take a small break from it and work on a different drawing before i continue


----------



## Loni (Sep 8, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#sailormoonredraw[/HASHTAG] 

Sailor Moon Redraw, done with the halftone style again.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 9, 2020)

Worked a bit on Evelynn and Ahri, the latter has not really any visible changes so im only posting Evelynn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 9, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#slamdunk[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 9, 2020)

Zelda from BotW wip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 9, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Zelda from BotW wip


  This is a tight drawing.  The lines are crisp and really nice and the character's face is perfect.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 10, 2020)

Ahri done~


----------



## Loni (Sep 10, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#blacklivesmatter[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 10, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Ahri done~


  This is great, you really put everything together nicely.  Your style really shows through and I like it.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 11, 2020)

Evelynn done~


----------



## Gin (Sep 11, 2020)

quick sketch of mrs. park from parasite, thinking of trying to do an alternative movie poster for it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Sep 12, 2020)

Just doodling on a friday night.

Probably big file

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Sep 12, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Evelynn done~


  This is so cool.  The hands look great too.


RemChu said:


> Just doodling on a friday night.
> 
> Probably big file


  I like the black and white drawing of the guy that isn't Spike.  That character has an interesting expression on his face.



Gin said:


> quick sketch of mrs. park from parasite, thinking of trying to do an alternative movie poster for it


  Respect! Haha... The drawing makes sense because her features are subtle but you might have chosen an easier person to draw.  I like the nose most of all, the other features have to be more detailed to get you a likeness.  It's a solid sketch though, a good start on the long journey that is portraiture.


----------



## Loni (Sep 12, 2020)

Wow, the style of painting is pretty cool.  The hair, face, and torso have a nice volume.  For the arm closest to us, I'd say paint it like you would a cylinder to get a volume and less flat.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2020)

Kai'Sa done~


----------



## Loni (Sep 13, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Kai'Sa done~


 Those reflection and crystal effects are spot on.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2020)

Loni said:


> Those reflection and crystal effects are spot on.



Glad you like 

I hope I wont have to draw that shit crystal stuff ever again


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 13, 2020)

some super hero girl wip


----------



## Loni (Sep 14, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> some super hero girl wip


  This is so good, you've improved so much.  I really like this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 16, 2020)

Akali done~


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 17, 2020)

working on a drawing for artgerms upcoming challenge~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 18, 2020)

*since i started Erina i definitely have to do Rindou as well*

will prolly add rest of the joker word later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 20, 2020)

done~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Sep 20, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#portraitforfun[/HASHTAG] 

Just a portrait I did over the course of a week.


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 22, 2020)

Process


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 22, 2020)

Miss Fortune~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Sep 23, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#portraitforfun[/HASHTAG]

Finished this one today in Clip Studio Paint.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 24, 2020)

Two versions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 24, 2020)

started working on a character, also wanted to do smth colorful again

was thinking about doing a few characters that are kinda music inspired btw


----------



## Loni (Sep 24, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> started working on a character, also wanted to do smth colorful again
> 
> was thinking about doing a few characters that are kinda music inspired btw


  I'm really loving the colors and originality of this piece of art.  The hat and hands are great.  Your hand drawing game is top shelf, WOW! those are some beautiful hands.


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 25, 2020)

So it turns out, I got the holy knight and light knight confused, I thought it was two different versions of the same character, but I checked my notes and it turns out to be two entirely different characters. Which would explain the conflicting personality traits, lol. It would explain why the Gravity(Darkness) princess is looking up at somebody.



The "Holy" Knight isn't a product of the high aristocracy, but a low class metal "Tinman" from the "The Junkyard" region. Which would explain how and why he knows the Aluminum Knight personally and why their rivalry goes back to before the story begins. (The region where the high class metals live is further north.)

I've modified his skin to reflect his real race(Tinmen have purplish skin tone, Ironmen have bluish skin, and Aluminumen a light orange skin.) Here's the height differences between the 7 knights(one of the original titles was 7 daes and knights, Daes being the Dragon warrior equivalent of a Knight.)



The Tinman eventually joins the same Order as the elite Light Knight, since that order only accepts those with Light, Holy, Fire, or Neutral elements.

Also, that continent I posted earlier is where all this stuff takes place. I actually sort of finished it the other day. The shadowy area of the continent is where the "The Junkyard" region where all the low quality metalloids live, also known as "The land of eternal dusk".


With an atmosphere.



The dragon continent of "New Dragonia", all the way on the other side of the planet.


The Twilight continent of "Never Ending Night" on the dark side of the planet. Well, some places have an artifical sun, but other regions are practically an endless antarctic winter.


They won't even visit the dark side till part 2, but it will be talked about like some inhospitable place due to rumors since most Metalmen are uneducated and never left their homeland.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 26, 2020)

I don't like his hands but whatever, I printed it out and put it on a wall lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Sep 27, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#portraitforfun[/HASHTAG]

Painted in Clip Studio Paint.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#portraitforfun[/HASHTAG]
> 
> Painted in Clip Studio Paint.


ah pretty cute 

@Robo great perspective and pose on Zabuza, love zabuza.....eh probably my favorite arc in the series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 27, 2020)

Loni said:


> I'm really loving the colors and originality of this piece of art.  The hat and hands are great.  Your hand drawing game is top shelf, WOW! those are some beautiful hands.



yah i think im getting a hang of easier views for hands, some other poses and angles are still a problem to make them like .. make sense from a specific point of view rofl

i changed the hat in the finished piece a bit (colors)


btw started working on a chara again~



did a sketch  this time cause had no specifc idea 



i'll maybe change some stuff later, depends on how i do her piano

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Sep 27, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> yah i think im getting a hang of easier views for hands, some other poses and angles are still a problem to make them like .. make sense from a specific point of view rofl
> 
> i changed the hat in the finished piece a bit (colors)
> 
> ...



Nice aesthetic, like a modern greek time/space goddess.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 27, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Nice aesthetic, like a modern greek time/space goddess.



haha thanks, legit just wanted to draw that outfit in a dark color , made it space themed so its more interesting rofl

also hope her hair is gonna turn out a bit like the 18th century style ones, think it fits  better with the outfit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 29, 2020)

The breasts are lacking severely.


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 29, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> The breasts are lacking severely.



Yeah I even made em larger twice lol. I'm not really gonna bother going back though. Started on new things. I'll learn for the future


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2020)

Animegoin said:


> The breasts are lacking severely.



Teacher told me once "You need to look at more breast."  

Good life advice....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Animegoin (Sep 29, 2020)

Robo said:


> Yeah I even made em larger twice lol. I'm not really gonna bother going back though. Started on new things. I'll learn for the future



I’ll change it myself, if I have time then. 



RemChu said:


> Teacher told me once "You need to look at more breast."
> 
> Good life advice....


What the fuck do you think I’m trying to do? Lmfao


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2020)

34? hands 2 min each


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Oct 2, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#animestyle[/HASHTAG]

I drew Belle from Beauty and the Beast and cast her in the anime style of Relena Darlian from the Mobile Suit Gundam Wing series.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Oct 5, 2020)

Are any of you guys doing Inktober this year?


----------



## MShadows (Oct 6, 2020)

Not Inktober or anything of the sort, just another drawing I did thanks to some free time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 6, 2020)

Robo said:


>


Isn't she from yu yu hakusho?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Oct 7, 2020)

kingjr9000 said:


> Isn't she from yu yu hakusho?



correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 7, 2020)

I know I've got my own thread, but since this wasn't really me training and logging in my progress but more of a show of my current skill level...and its also a quick sketch. The first image is the full colored image, the second one is the lineart, and the third image is the planning sketch.

I call him Toon-Omegamon--Toonmegamon


----------



## Sufex (Oct 8, 2020)

Sup guys log time no see.

So i resdigned the main rival of my Mc. His name is lass. His fighting is an assassins style that used teleportation, and intngablity to fight. He can also summon etheral swords made of his energy to attack enimies ir use as foot hold ect.

Outfit coming next


2nd draft of the antgonist. I want to be  warrior monk with energy prjection (think dbz) abilties but so some hax of his own. And his ultimate ability is to summon buddah behind him with 4 arms that strikes where he strikes. His name is Asura. He is heavily influenced by buddism and hindu religions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 8, 2020)

Sufex said:


> Sup guys log time no see.
> 
> So i resdigned the main rival of my Mc. His name is lass. His fighting is an assassins style that used teleportation, and intngablity to fight. He can also summon etheral swords made of his energy to attack enimies ir use as foot hold ect.
> 
> ...


So what are you going for? A webtoon or something else? But kudos to you! At least you actually do have a character designed. I'm still working on mine.


----------



## Sufex (Oct 8, 2020)

kingjr9000 said:


> So what are you going for? A webtoon or something else? But kudos to you! At least you actually do have a character designed. I'm still working on mine.


A manga of my own entually. I have parts of the plot written. Shits hard though man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 8, 2020)

Sufex said:


> Outfit coming next


Nice

Looks like a villain-like Tobirama to me a bit


----------



## Loni (Oct 8, 2020)

kingjr9000 said:


> I know I've got my own thread, but since this wasn't really me training and logging in my progress but more of a show of my current skill level...and its also a quick sketch. The first image is the full colored image, the second one is the lineart, and the third image is the planning sketch.
> 
> I call him Toon-Omegamon--Toonmegamon


  This is pretty sweet.  Reminds me of some of my favorite shows and characters.  Like Voltron, Thundercats, King Arthur and the Knights of Justice... those great shows.  It looks original enough though, very nice.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 8, 2020)

Loni said:


> This is pretty sweet.  Reminds me of some of my favorite shows and characters.  Like Voltron, Thundercats, King Arthur and the Knights of Justice... those great shows.  It looks original enough though, very nice.


Thank you!


----------



## Sufex (Oct 9, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Nice
> 
> Looks like a villain-like Tobirama to me a bit


His head band was inspired by tobirama i wont lie


----------



## Trinity (Oct 9, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#envrionment[/HASHTAG]
> A reference image I took in Brooklyn, NY and the painting I made from it.


How’d you make this? What was your process?

Reminds me of The Little Prince from Netflix, only less gloomy and more peppy. Very cool. You could definitely do 3D work for animated film.


----------



## Loni (Oct 9, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> How’d you make this? What was your process?
> 
> Reminds me of The Little Prince from Netflix, only less gloomy and more peppy. Very cool. You could definitely do 3D work for animated film.


  Thanks!  It's totally 2-D though, I made it in Clip Studio Paint.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2020)

A quick doodle. No underlay drawing.

I started at 5pm it's 5:58 right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 11, 2020)

I'm studying how to face rig and use shape keys and stuff, for facial expressions.














And then I fixed her cowl/mantle.




At one point, THIS was the face mesh, but my PC can't handle that density.




@vodka genie It's blender. Free 3D program, but its practically on par with Maya and 3Dmax.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (Oct 13, 2020)

Not much fanart of this character floating around so I made one myself

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2020)

less shiny shit.



Welp lost my mind.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2020)

quick studies, free hand.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 15, 2020)

been a bit busy with mafia, have more time for art again haha

think im somewhat done with this one, may do some adjustments but yah pretty much finished it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 15, 2020)

Finally made the base for expressions.





Forgot to post when I had her posing, but thats a different rig, and why her cowl isn't messed up in the newer pics since I remade it after that.





Here is a pic from a failed face rig type.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 16, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#inktober[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#armor[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2020)

thought ima work on a witch since its october

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 17, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> thought ima work on a witch since its october



I was going to say it reminds me of Nier 2b, but alas you are wearing a 2b avy. 

I really like 2b's design of fancy clothes yet somewhat sexy. Fancy maid.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 17, 2020)

RemChu said:


> I was going to say it reminds me of Nier 2b, but alas you are wearing a 2b avy.
> 
> I really like 2b's design of fancy clothes yet somewhat sexy. Fancy maid.



lol yeah it got inspired by that avy  her outfit is indeed fancy, wanted to do smth similar tho i'm prolly going with a completely black dress and some gold highlights


----------



## Hazard (Oct 18, 2020)

Its not finished.
based on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 19, 2020)

I rarely post in this thread since I have my own, the only time that I will post one of my pieces here is when I think I made something I find impressive or different to my previous work. The main images I'm posting this time includes the very first test design of my MC. You'll know it when you see it considering it does not look much like a human and the color choice is very questionable, but the line-art itself looks nice. The color I was going for was something called "Tiger's Eye", but I'm still trying to figure out how to make the colors look like a gemstone or at least give off a unique coloring style in place of the gemstone style. The center piece of the MC is the core and is the main part that should be colored the most in the respective color while the body can be any color that compliments the gemstone color. It seems I got confused in my own rules and failed in that matter, but at least this was the first mockup of the character, so not a lot to worry about as a first trial. The human next to him is me still practicing on poses, face styles, and light direction shading, but other than that, yeah.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hazard (Oct 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 20, 2020)

I've seen that mask thats behind the dragon before. I just don't know what it means, but I do like the the both of them combined. It looks like its foreshadowing something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard (Oct 20, 2020)

kingjr9000 said:


> I've seen that mask thats behind the dragon before. I just don't know what it means, but I do like the the both of them combined. It looks like its foreshadowing something.


I appreciate that you like it.
its some random picture from google.
i think its the same mask i did in the pic above.
mask of jealousy if i am not mistaken. Just a original version of it.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 20, 2020)

Update from sunday. It took me a whole 7 hours to come up with a design advancement from yesterday, well technically it took me 4 hours for the design and 3 hours to figure out how to color it, but it was weeelllll worth it. I had to watch a few character design videos to figure out what would make a "good design." So I did a new one today with some changes from yesterday. I tried to keep a similar face/mask/helmet-like thing from the first drawing, but either it couldn't be repeated or it wasn't that good looking from the start, so I trashed the idea. The original sketch/idea was to have round shoulders and a slim waist with slim hips and slim legs like omegamon, but then I realized it looked quite a bit off and weird but not in a good way. Then I also realized the direction I was heading in wasn't what my character was supposed to symbolize. He is supposed to symbolize stealthiness and brutality. So I had to think up what would symbolize stealth and brutality along with strength. So I thought about wide and sharp shoulders (since he isn't human), a slim waist but in a different design to what I originally had and some form and amount of spikes.

I have figured out a way to design the MC's race and that is by using the design language of their core. His design language was "Triangles". His head, chest, shoulders, arm spikes, waist, hips, knees, and feet (especially claws) are all based on a variation of the triangle. I may have done this the wrong way, but in the end it worked out. The spikes going around his shoulders and jutting out of them are there to make him look aggressive and somewhat dangerous. The core design in his chest is also based off a bunch of triangles. Originally I had it inside a circle so it more resembles an actual "core" but the more I looked at it it not only looked small, but it also looked a little weird. So I took it out, erased some extra lines, enlarged it placed it in the center of the chest and drew a line going all the way down to the crotch. Then I wrapped the line with even more triangles and added the lines for the abdomen.

The arms initially looked super bare so I tried to think about what to add to make it look a bit more brutal and still be stealthy. So initially I had the spikes wrapping around his wrist and going down, but that looked a bit like wolverine and I didnt want that. Then I changed it to go up to around the base of the shoulder spikes, but then it looked off. So after some hours, i decided to try it around the elbows going down, and that looked pretty good. The knees are inspired from omegamon, but with more triangles. For the feet, I originally had rectangular feet, but after sitting on it and drawing the rest of the body, I thought the simple rectangle feet looked out of place. Then I decided to try something more like no feet and only having legs that looked like something out of "Zone of the Enders", but then I thought that looked nice, but it felt wrong on the character, so i trashed the idea as well. Then I landed on claws after thinking it over. Initially I thought claws would be unnatural since they really were animalistic in design, but then i realized claws were also triangles and they also were sharp and sharpness is one of the defining features of the MC's race.

After getting the design settled on, I moved on to coloring. I had no idea on what color I wanted him to be other than "sapphire blue." So initially I painted the entire body a dark shade of blue, but the I realized that it looked like the first design trial I did, and I immediately went back to figure out what color to color what and how to color what. After some time, I figured it out and began to color. Then I remembered that clip studio has layer blending modes and I used them this time on the highlighting and shading and I t honestly looks SOOOOOOO MUCH BETTER!

It looks proper. It looks clean. It looks smooth. It looks amazing...

Honestly, for the time it took, I'm glad it looks this good.

The reason why I have a black background is because I wanted to try out the silhouette test and see if I can make it recognizable as something unique. Since I don't know about a lot of other character designs that would be similar to this in other people's works among things like manga and webtoons, so i think some designs along these lines should be recognizable as in "I know who that unique design is." The color choice is my interpretation of something stealthy and the potential to be brutal in the right lighting. The light color you see on the right side of the body is light hitting it and likewise, the other side is the shadows.

If you read all of that and made it to the bottom, thank you. I put a lot of work into those paragraphs and information, so I appreciate that you read it all. 

The set contains 3 images. The first one is the silhouette blue lines, the second one is the full image, and the third is the original design. Click on the image and zoom in to get a clearer look at it.

PS. Still working on the hands .


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 22, 2020)

Here is the planet I made, in full 3D, so you can move it around, see it from any angle shinanigans. Some of the continents on the dark side of the planet are supposed to be covered in snow, a perpetual tundra, since its in eternal darkness, while other dark continents have old climate tech run amok that prevents that from happening(the sun shaped continent is a hot desert because of that.)

[sketchfab]a67dd881efd04e4db5160565b119caae[/sketchfab]


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 22, 2020)

So the main continent the story takes place in is divided into 7 territories, each territory has a knight order in charge of it, thus there are 7 barons(highest knight rank), who are the strongest knights in those lands.



Each order doesn't necessarily represent an element.

Anyways, the baron Holy Knight is a master of fist fighting, weapon are his gauntlets "Face blessers", which he uses to pummel people with, a cross shows up on impact. Holy Element.

The MightKnight dual wields gigantic swords, is the tankiest in the land. No element, pure power.

BrainKnight(title pending) uses a morning star with a chain who's length he can adjust, so he can extend and retract it at will. He is either water or metal element.

Graknight is a master of both martial and magic arts, highly skilled and knows over 100 viable techniques. Uses the traditional sword and shield(with a twist). Multiple elements.

Knightingale uses a floating scythe that she can manipulate from a distance, her order has the most female knights. Her element is wind.

Igknight is a ranged fighter, mainly uses fire as his element.

Midknight is so skilled, that he has survived to Baronhood just using a normal short sword. His skill not only exceeds Graknight, but his dexterity and strength are far above average. (Although MightKnight beats him in pure stats).

And for comparison, an average Squire(the rank before knight) with their standard issued steed. That uniform means he belong to a particular order.

Yeah, it was important I define who the strongest knights in the land are before starting the story, lol.

There are 7 dragons who are the strongest, called "Daes"(pronounced Days). So 7 Daes and Knights!

I need to update the 7 Daes designs(the girl is to cartoony, although her fire form is cool lol). (They are not to scale, the dragons in the top row range from the size of an elephant to the size of a 10 story building.)


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 22, 2020)

Halloween contest is up, guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 23, 2020)

I name this piece "Monkey angry, monkey want more food, FOOD NOW!".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 23, 2020)

Back. Here be a WIP of my favorite Xenoblade girl Mel.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 23, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> So the main continent the story takes place in is divided into 7 territories, each territory has a knight order in charge of it, thus there are 7 barons(highest knight rank), who are the strongest knights in those lands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you working on a story of some sort?


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm world building, literally and metaphorically. 













kingjr9000 said:


> Are you working on a story of some sort?



Yeah, I'm making sure the setting and everything is in-depth so I don't hit any roadblocks or have to make a$$pulls in the story.


It's gonna be a webtoon, and the spiritual successor to this story I made a while back, but in pseudo-2D 3D. If you want an idea what its gonna be like, this is the closest thing I have in terms of vibe. I only released 4 chapters, even though theres like enough material for 10, but the world in that story was too limited for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 24, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> I'm world building, literally and metaphorically.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Well then, I wish you luck on your updated webtoon. I look forward to joining you in finish fleshing out mine.


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 25, 2020)

Kaappa character. Her base form on the left, on the right is like a "were-"  transformation that some creatures can learn for more power. OR it's just her after the timeskip, don't know yet.






kingjr9000 said:


> Nice! Well then, I wish you luck on your updated webtoon. I look forward to joining you in finish fleshing out mine.


Is your sig from your webtoon? That's some good writing in just one panel, lol.

I gotta update a lot of earlier notes, like the knight troops of each region are different, as well as the rides they use.


Notice that Midknight's ride is cool compared to the lamer rides of the knight fodder, so I'll keep that for the contrast, lol.

The dragon fodder where some of the first designs I did for this new project, and looking at them again, they're pretty good unlike the lamezoid knight fodders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingjr9000 (Oct 25, 2020)

Jouninja said:


> Is your sig from your webtoon? That's some good writing in just one panel, lol.



Nah. It would be funny if it was though...


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 25, 2020)

Me trying to figure out the scales between characters. Also, the second gryphon is him post time skip, instead of growing up into the buff gryphon, he transforms into it, "werewolf" style, but more like "werehuman" or something. I got notes mixed up and thought the kappa had it, but just the gryphon. But I might change it later and he just grows up into that, no transformations, lol.




Even post time skip, she's still the shortest.






kingjr9000 said:


> Nah. It would be funny if it was though...


I see, lol. Well, hope its just as good as the sig. I'm not gonna pull any punches with this webtoon, thats why the others(except for Rebel Knight) where failures.

Rebel Knight, I didn't pull any punches, and it ended up getting 9/10 while my others story where I held back and made noob mistakes got 3/10 and 5/10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 30, 2020)

Mecha w.i.p. I use to be into that the year I made this account. Bout time I actually tried to make one, lol. Didn't even draw it in 2D first, straight from the monkey brain unto the screen.



I recorded 1 minute of what its like trying to make this, don't question my taste in music, you.  It's unquestionable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 31, 2020)

got lazy with this drawing lol, will try to finish it sometime later. gotta use this character for my music drawings

Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Xel (Nov 2, 2020)

Saw some random person on twitter asking for raccoon drawings, so I did one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 2, 2020)

Dang, this is gonna need more work to make it look cooler than this, plus having to work on the colors.

EDIT: THESE ARE BETTER:


----------



## Xel (Nov 6, 2020)

Another random painting


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 6, 2020)

It's now poseable:








It's up and running now, literally.


----------



## MShadows (Nov 7, 2020)

Pretty basic sketch of your generic anime girl

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 11, 2020)

Made these based off my art style.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 14, 2020)

started a drawing of miruko from 'my hero academia' today~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Nov 15, 2020)

I drew a silly duck with a duck on her head (she is a duck because memes)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 18, 2020)

Drew some Gojou~

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 18, 2020)

The 3D initial build of the Ogre and Yukionna.


You can see how the 2D design compares to how I "draw" it in 3D. I feel like I have more control in the latter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2020)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Drew some Gojou~


Have you posted here before? Welcome. 

Great art.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 19, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Have you posted here before? Welcome.
> 
> Great art.


Uhh Idt this specific thread lol. I’ve made my own posts before years back with my art though.

and thanks!

edit:
Lol jk. I searched my name on here and I have before  3 years ago of my inktober pieces ahah


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 19, 2020)

calling it done eh

Reactions: Art Pimp 4


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 24, 2020)

Been awhile but here’s some sketches of King Bradley and Laxus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Xel (Nov 25, 2020)

wife just cause

Edit: with more dramatic filters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kanga (Dec 20, 2020)

Glad to see the board is still here! Been some time since I posted something on here...

The art look great btw.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 20, 2020)

How's everyone doing? The holidays are just around the corner so I hope you all will have a fine time celebrating!  

I made a new drawing so I'll leave it here

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2020)

MShadows said:


> How's everyone doing? The holidays are just around the corner so I hope you all will have a fine time celebrating!
> 
> I made a new drawing so I'll leave it here


Smooth line art. Great job. I was checking this thread yesterday and thinking it died down a lot. But uh guess that's the end of the year for ya.

How you doing man?


----------



## MShadows (Dec 20, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Smooth line art. Great job. I was checking this thread yesterday and thinking it died down a lot. But uh guess that's the end of the year for ya.
> 
> How you doing man?


Yeah, be it the new update or the holidays, not much activity lately.

I'm pretty good. Feeling hopeful that the next year will finally fix the world lol 
How about you?


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Yeah, be it the new update or the holidays, not much activity lately.
> 
> I'm pretty good. Feeling hopeful that the next year will finally fix the world lol
> How about you?


Same boat, optimistic for the future. 
Just trying to get through artist block to finish my first children's book lol.

Heard that the uk may have a new more contagious strain of the virus though. wtf. Crazy fucking year.


----------



## MShadows (Dec 20, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Same boat, optimistic for the future.
> Just trying to get through artist block to finish my first children's book lol.


Oh, that's nice! How much left till you finish it?


RemChu said:


> Heard that the uk may have a new more contagious strain of the virus though. wtf. Crazy fucking year.


The numbers of infected are starting to rise again in some countries... But hopefully a reliable vaccine comes out soon.


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Oh, that's nice! How much left till you finish it?
> 
> The numbers of infected are starting to rise again in some countries... But hopefully a reliable vaccine comes out soon.



Well 32 page book including cover and back. I've done like 13 pages, but most of it has been the underlay drawings, the script and all that jazz is written and the pages planned out. I'll probably reuse the characters in some other stories maybe. 
But yeah having a finished product will be big. Soon.

My dad works in Respiratory care he said it's hard for him to even get the vaccine here in the u.s, the site they have to sign up keeps crashing from the volume of people visiting. I work at a school and they are going to start having the little ones stay for more normal hours despite case rate going up. Even had a teacher I work with not show up all week after 1 confirmed student case. Didn't see her or this kid on my Wednesday group ~_~/ I hope she's doing alright.

The vaccines we have are like 90% efficacy right? Should be reliable to boosting your immune system response. 

eh checked.


> *What is the effectiveness of the COVID-19 vaccine developed by Pfizer?*
> 
> The Covid-19 vaccine being developed by Pfizer has been found to be 94% effective in preventing infection in older adults aged over 65, as phase 3 trials are concluded.


----------



## Xel (Dec 20, 2020)

I haven't been drawing much between pre-New Year rush at work and gaming  We don't celebrate Christmas on 25th so it's going to keep escalating until the actual New Year's day.

I do wonder why it got so quiet here cause I think the activity died down before the update


----------



## MShadows (Dec 20, 2020)

RemChu said:


> Well 32 page book including cover and back. I've done like 13 pages, but most of it has been the underlay drawings, the script and all that jazz is written and the pages planned out. I'll probably reuse the characters in some other stories maybe.
> But yeah having a finished product will be big. Soon.


If possible, it would be nice to post some of the contents here. For the art, of course! 


RemChu said:


> My dad works in Respiratory care he said it's hard for him to even get the vaccine here in the u.s, the site they have to sign up keeps crashing from the volume of people visiting. I work at a school and they are going to start having the little ones stay for more normal hours despite case rate going up. Even had a teacher I work with not show up all week after 1 confirmed student case. Didn't see her or this kid on my Wednesday group ~_~/ I hope she's doing alright.
> 
> The vaccines we have are like 90% efficacy right? Should be reliable to boosting your immune system response.
> 
> eh checked.


It's gonna be a real hassle catching a spot for the vaccine. 
Dunno how efficient it would be, but perhaps switching to online classes for the little ones would be for the better if things get out of control again. 

I still hope 2021 is going to be a better year.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 24, 2020)

MShadows said:


> How's everyone doing? The holidays are just around the corner so I hope you all will have a fine time celebrating!
> 
> I made a new drawing so I'll leave it here


Looks cool


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 24, 2020)

Been awhile anyways Merry Christmas  and Happy Holidays folks here a sketch to celebrate

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kanga (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Hopefully I'll be more frequent here...in the process of getting new art program/tablet up. So can't really post anything atm...

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 24, 2020)

Revisited this model, worked on it some more, gave her depressed looking eyes and skin, like in the concept art. The skin arms where low poly, while by the time I gave her gloves, I used a higher poly version of her arm from earlier.









*Spoiler*: _"Gimmer your phone."_ 











*Spoiler*: _"I said gimme your f###ing phone!"_

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gin (Dec 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 31, 2020)

I took some liberties with the armor from the concept art and stuff.









The concept art:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy #21 to all of you!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy Friggin New Year.  








United with his "sword" at last, well, technically, it's a waster, and the name of it is "Red Rebellion".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 1, 2021)

To start off the new year heres Classic Super Sonic and Solar Sonic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Kanga (Jan 3, 2021)

No current artworks unfortunately due to equipment issues. 

But here are some finished artworks of 2020:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MShadows (Jan 13, 2021)

If anyone is interested, the NBD is holding a banner contest. 
Anyone can participate!

:rangiku

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jan 15, 2021)

Robo said:


> While I'm pretty proud of my progress in learning how to color on Procreate. I'm wanting to get back to black and white for a while. Takes a while to do these.


How long did it take you to learn how to color using Procreate?


----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 16, 2021)

pfft said:


> How long did it take you to learn how to color using Procreate?



I'm still learning, but that one was probably my 5th or 6th serious coloring on Procreate. It has a lot of awesome brushes and tools. But some I downloaded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Jan 16, 2021)

I use Procreate along with Pixelmator (which I used before getting an iPad) cause it has a few different functions that help with adjustments (and a neat watercolor brush). But also I'm lazy so I color as I would paint on paper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 17, 2021)

I gotta get back at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2021)



Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jan 18, 2021)

“Hulk Strongest There is!”

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 19, 2021)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]


Sabrina? :0

And heeeeeello people, I haven't swung by here in a min.


----------



## Xel (Jan 20, 2021)

No one (ever, in any timeline) asked for it but here is the Indoraptor cosplaying as Kasane Teto

Reactions: Funny 3 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 21, 2021)

Melia from Xenoblade as a maid I guess? 



Yeah, probably gonna try at this one again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 21, 2021)

Tapion said:


> been a while since I posted.


You drew shekinaga? no way...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Jan 23, 2021)

I feel like, I spent too much time on this for some reason; it took almost four hours to do so far. I stopped doing it for now because my hand is sore, from using my art tablet. It's 3:30-ish AM here, so need to take a break, me thinks.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Xel (Jan 24, 2021)

Just me trying out all sorts of ways to color using Procreate/Pixelmator combo kek

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Jan 24, 2021)

My sister said, draw a winged cat. So I randomly done one. Took about an hour, just finished.


Two consecutive days of doing art things, is unheard of for me. Haven't done that in ages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Feb 3, 2021)

In case anyone here is interested in participating in the NBD banner contest, the deadline is tomorrow

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 7, 2021)



Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2021)

been a hot minute since i posted smth lol, fanart of Yamato from One Piece~

Reactions: Winner 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 15, 2021)



Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2021)

How fast are you making these drawings nowadays?


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2021)

You think it's look like tatsumaki too?
yeah curly hair.

If the model dyed her hair green it would be cosplay. I love her hair.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2021)

RemChu said:


> How fast are you making these drawings nowadays?


Hmm, an hour or so for these monochrome ones (this one took longer than the others tho), and like, what felt like half the day for that fully colored Tatsumaki one. Currently training myself to make sure I have closed lines for the silhouette/outline is what I'm working at now.  



RemChu said:


> You think it's look like tatsumaki too?
> yeah curly hair.
> 
> If the model dyed her hair green it would be cosplay. I love her hair.


You drew that from a model? Awesome! She must have been real pretty


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 17, 2021)

Back with a new sketch 
MUI Goku

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 18, 2021)

Pyra got in Smash. Fuck yeah




Her outfit is beyond me at the moment, so I just threw her in a maid outfit lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 18, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Really?
> 
> Details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 23, 2021)

Something I did on Procreate a few months back:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Something I did on Procreate a few months back:


dis u baby son? 

nice


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 24, 2021)

RemChu said:


> dis u baby son?
> 
> nice


Niece. I don't have kids, thankfully.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stein (Mar 31, 2021)

Been reading the Silmarillion - trying to draw Feanor how I imagine him in my head.
#feanordideverythingwrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stein (Apr 9, 2021)

Drawing I started on a few days ago of Galadriel crossing the Helcaraxe
Trying to make her hair look luminescent with gold/silver but having a lot of trouble lol.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Apr 13, 2021)

Some W.I.P

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 14, 2021)

+

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 18, 2021)

#themeoftheweek #breakfast WIP don't know if I'll try to finish it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Loni (May 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 25, 2021)

sketches i made recently

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jouninja (May 26, 2021)

Some character sketches, I barely draw these days, doing mostly 3D now.














Where I am at in 3D training right now:

The mesh in the early stages.


Rigged and animated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Loni (May 28, 2021)

Ninja Knight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2021)

Jouninja said:


> Some character sketches, I barely draw these days, doing mostly 3D now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool the 3d animation.


----------



## Jouninja (May 30, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Pretty cool the 3d animation.


Thanks, the finished version has more dragons and action.


----------



## Magic (May 30, 2021)

You


Jouninja said:


> Thanks, the finished version has more dragons and action.


You can get a lot of views on youtube making a show. 

I think,


----------



## Jouninja (May 31, 2021)

RemChu said:


> You
> 
> You can get a lot of views on youtube making a show.
> 
> I think,


Yeah, I've been thinking about making this an animated show instead of a webtoon ever since I made version 01 of this vid. I went into 3D so I could make a webtoon using those cel shaded 3D instead of traditional 2D. But I told myself it the animation test is a success before I even knew how to animate, that I'd might make the series a 3D animated one instead of a webtoon.

Here is version 02 of the footage, after converting it into the cel shaded style and adding a building for the dragon to destroy(version 03 will have the building crumble into pieces from the explosion).

Unfortunately, once I added the building I made into the scene, real time playback slowed a ton, making editing harder.





And then I added more of these guys(which was the last thing I did in the previous post) and now the fps dropped to 0.6 during real time playback, making animating it feel like swimming in mud.


I might end up going the webtoon route afterall since I only have to pose characters to create panels, instead of animating entire sequences. Funny, since I thought I'd hit a skill ceiling that would force me to go the webtoon route, but it was a technological ceiling I hit instead.


----------



## Loni (May 31, 2021)

#marvel #silk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 1, 2021)

Fubuki from OPM as a White Mage from FF

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Loni (Jun 1, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Fubuki from OPM as a White Mage from FF


You're really good at the facial expressions... I really _feel_ that she's about the attack with a lot of energy.  My favorite Mage of all time will always be Vivi from FFIX.  This is cool fan-art/crossover.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 2, 2021)

Loni said:


> You're really good at the facial expressions... I really _feel_ that she's about the attack with a lot of energy.  My favorite Mage of all time will always be Vivi from FFIX.  This is cool fan-art/crossover.


Thankee. Fubuki recently awakened healing powers in the manga, so I thought it was appropriate.  Sketching up a Tatsumaki black mage now at the moment. 

====

Here we are so far:



If I can get around to it, probably gonna fix the torso, and glove cuffs, crop out the legs and the boots especially and give her a staff. and maybe color

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stein (Jun 8, 2021)

Two sketches ive been working on today, trying to draw something using only one layer

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Loni (Jun 8, 2021)

#sunflower

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AeroArtz (Jun 17, 2021)

If Sengoku never stopped garp in Marineford. Garp vs Akainu fan animation by me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Loni (Jun 18, 2021)

AeroArtz said:


> If Sengoku never stopped garp in Marineford. Garp vs Akainu fan animation by me


I don't watch One Piece but the video looks cool.  If it's possible maybe you could post the original too so we could see where you altered it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stein (Jun 18, 2021)

AeroArtz said:


> If Sengoku never stopped garp in Marineford. Garp vs Akainu fan animation by me


Damn  nice. How long did this take you?


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 24, 2021)

I got two versions of these two characters, one has the bunny guy with an animal nose instead of a humanoid nose, and the other has the moth girl with purplish skin. She wears bug eye shades.


A redesign of these two(or I just made them older.)




That darn fairy.



A mutated Kappa.




Size comparison of some of the characters.




Also, finished the Dragon video, had to cut out a LOT since the computer would crash when ever I put in something fancy like energy shields.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Jun 26, 2021)

Been a while since I last posted here. Here's a sketch

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stein (Jun 29, 2021)

Starting a drawing of my boyfriend as a gift to surprise him : ]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stein (Jul 4, 2021)

Lil update on my prev post. Trying to keep myself accountable through posting on here lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 5, 2021)

Stein said:


> Lil update on my prev post. Trying to keep myself accountable through posting on here lol.


Wow @Stein , you've really improved.  There are are some great things in this painting, like the way you painted the person and the chain.  This piece kind of makes me think of a funeral, like in Justice League when they put Wonder Woman on the funeral pyre.  I think this could have stood alone without the flowers if you got a nice value for the background and maybe an interesting costume.

I don't claim to have all the answers, I just thought you might like some feedback because you spent so much time on this work of art.  Till next time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stein (Jul 5, 2021)

Loni said:


> Wow @Stein , you've really improved.  There are are some great things in this painting, like the way you painted the person and the chain.  This piece kind of makes me think of a funeral, like in Justice League when they put Wonder Woman on the funeral pyre.  I think this could have stood alone without the flowers if you got a nice value for the background and maybe an interesting costume.
> 
> I don't claim to have all the answers, I just thought you might like some feedback because you spent so much time on this work of art.  Till next time.


Thank you :^)) 
I really appreciate the feedback. This thread has a special place in my heart, it's been great to see you all posting consistently for years and observing improvement and encouraging each other~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 11, 2021)

MShadows said:


> How's everyone doing? The holidays are just around the corner so I hope you all will have a fine time celebrating!
> 
> I made a new drawing so I'll leave it here


Good hands!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (Jul 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 13, 2021)

Alice Coachman (1923–2014)
Track and field star Alice Coachman made history at the 1948 Olympic Games, becoming the first Black woman to win an Olympic gold medal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (Jul 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 14, 2021)

Mario bro's vs the Hedgehog Duos

Reactions: Like 3 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 15, 2021)

Fan art eh? Here's Galo de Lion I drew and digitally coloured a few years back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 18, 2021)

Fanfiction Hyperthetical fusion of the Gran Charion & Yggdrasil from LWA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm just turning 2D into 3D.  











The last pic should be big enough to zoom in on.

She's nearly done, just missing some stuff like freckles, eyebrows, and ears.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 23, 2021)

I see @Claudio Swiss has been improving... continue!


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 23, 2021)

Suigetsu said:


> I see @Claudio Swiss has been improving... continue!


Drew these

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 24, 2021)

She's nearly done.

Looking overjoyed here.


Hearty laughter.


She's talking about something here.




EDIT: Earlier rendition, before mouth, eye rig, and new hair.

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 26, 2021)

Lates Sketches 
Vash Stampede and Seras Victoria

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 27, 2021)

She drunk.








She thinking.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Jul 28, 2021)

GodGeta


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 1, 2021)

I gave her new clothes, a combination of stuff from her concept art.

Yes, her tail does stick out between her skirt and top, lol. Rather than her skirt or shirt having a sleeve for her tail. It's more ghetto this way, lol.



Alternate clothes:


Her best impression of a kuudere.



She was gonna flip, but weird stuff happened, so I gotta redo her rig. lol



Her concept art:


The reason I changed her eyes was that in 2D, I didn't realize that the way I was drawing eyes meant the spheres of her eyeballs actually overlapped, so I adjusted her eyes in 3D so that the spheres have some space between them and thats how she ended up with a new eye style. Gotta work on her face rig though so she can make the expressions in her concept art, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 2, 2021)

#wip #mobilesuitgundam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 2, 2021)

My OC Capri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 2, 2021)

Her in toon shaded style(kind of like Guilty Gear):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard (Aug 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2021)

OC concept. Still in progress, but I’m just so overly hyped with how well it’s coming together lol.


----------



## Loni (Aug 9, 2021)

Yes, I did this.  I was crippled with fear to try a new style until I said to myself, "Today, let's make an ugly painting."  I was afraid to fail and make something terrible but when I decided that making something terrible was the only way to push forward, I went for it.  I'm sharing my ugly painting with you, please be kind.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2021)

It’s really not bad at all. You used the colors extremely well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2021)

Lol very Rick and Morty type of humor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 10, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> It’s really not bad at all. You used the colors extremely well.


Thank you for being kind.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2021)

Loni said:


> Thank you for being kind.


You’re way too hard on yourself. Art is subjective, what’s ugly to you is beautiful to someone else.

Anyway here’s some progress with my OC, I’m pretty out of practice so it hurts my hand lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 10, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> You’re way too hard on yourself. Art is subjective, what’s ugly to you is beautiful to someone else.
> 
> Anyway here’s some progress with my OC, I’m pretty out of practice so it hurts my hand lol


The anatomy and proportions look great.  Wow!  I really find this piece stunning.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2021)

Thanks you.  The first in what I hope will be many character designs yet to come.


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 13, 2021)

My latest:















When I solved the glitches, I'll move on to the next phase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 17, 2021)

#mobilesuitgundam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 18, 2021)

Painted in Photoshop CC.  This took around 14 hours to paint.  I was able to fix some issues in the sketch thanks to critique from friends.  This was really time consuming to paint but it's finished and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Loni (Aug 19, 2021)

Trying a different way of painting.  I drew this a while ago, I just got around to painting it.  I was mostly concerned about the face.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 19, 2021)

Loni said:


> Trying a different way of painting.  I drew this a while ago, I just got around to painting it.  I was mostly concerned about the face.


This is gorgeous

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 20, 2021)

She's somewhere between 60% and 80% done.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 22, 2021)

Finally finished it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 22, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> Finally finished it


That's pretty amazing, only thing is that I wish it were bigger so we could see the fine detail.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 22, 2021)

Better lighting lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 22, 2021)

I don’t know how I would be able to make it blow up more unfortunately


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 23, 2021)

Tried to make it bigger. Not sure if it worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 23, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> Tried to make it bigger. Not sure if it worked.


It worked, I clicked on the image and pressed enter and on imgur, I clicked on it again and it was a good size.  Thank you Avant.
In a fight, is this character's main thing offense or defense?  He has a lot of weaponry.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 23, 2021)

This is his absolute final form concept in the story. (I know, kinda ass backwards lol, but I felt inspired and really just wanted to figure out how all of his gear would look like)

Born in Europe, on October 12 1616, Aurelian “Leo” Sinclair, travels the world, gaining prestige and power, and after many twists of fate, falls to legend. His name lost forever to history, only the title of the mans legacy exists to haunt the world: The Boogeyman. After 400 years of absence, Aurelian is resurrected in the present day. His presence shakes the foundations of all the worlds powers that act behind the scenes. Now faced with a world that is alien to how he remembered it, and having to surmount the gathering storm that lays ahead, Aurelian must carry out his mission: To conquer the world.

This final form is titled The Boogeyman Redeemed.

The abilities in my story, work almost like a game. There are 24 Classes, each class with its own unique faction and abilities. There are also “hybrids” in the story, who blend classes. Though that doesn’t necessarily mean victory, just a few more tools in the shed.

Aurelian is a “hybrid” of Seven Classes, offering an array of abilities, both offensive and defensive.

(Sorry if that was an info dump, I just got excited talking about my story lol)

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Loni (Aug 23, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> This is his absolute final form concept in the story. (I know, kinda ass backwards lol, but I felt inspired and really just wanted to figure out how all of his gear would look like)
> 
> Born in Europe, on October 12 1616, Aurelian “Leo” Sinclair, travels the world, gaining prestige and power, and after many twists of fate, falls to legend. His name lost forever to history, only the title of the mans legacy exists to haunt the world: The Boogeyman. After 400 years of absence, Aurelian is resurrected in the present day. His presence shakes the foundations of all the worlds powers that act behind the scenes. Now faced with a world that is alien to how he remembered it, and having to surmount the gathering storm that lays ahead, Aurelian must carry out his mission: To conquer the world.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of the story.  It's always cool to see a person from another time interacting with our world.  Like Highlander Connor McCloud, or Steve Rogers.  Really cool stuff, I enjoyed reading about it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 23, 2021)

Yeah, I did A LOT of research for my story. At the age of 10 Aurelian was sent to the New World to begin his training as a Hunter. Which is historically around the time the Salem Colony was founded in Massachusetts, so I tied it into the story.

My story will touch on a lot of history and culture from many different parts of the world.  I want it to be story that anyone can pick up and find themselves in. A lot of representation, but instead of it being token, it’s actually in service to the story.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 23, 2021)

If you zoom in, you’ll actually notice a lot of representation on Aurelian alone. On his hands and forehead: The Christian Cross. On his belt: the Hindu Aum. On his neck: Egyptian Ank. On his left sword: Aztec and Viking symbols and runes. His claws have the Hebrew Sefirot and Qlippoth that link into two pentagrams. And a Japanese war god scarf flowing from his shoulders. Roman Pauldrons and a giant laurel leaf crown floating above his head like a halo.


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Loni (Aug 24, 2021)

#themeoftheweek #selfportrait

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Aug 25, 2021)

Just finished this a few minutes ago. Been doing this for the last twelve hours-ish and it's literally just after 7:30 AM here. So time to take a break from it. Originally I decided to draw this digitally for my sister, since it's her favourite character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 27, 2021)

lol, to think, she went from sketch to 3D. Although I'm still far from where I want to be in mastery, I'm glad I took the time to grind the basics for months on end. I can do a lot of stuff now without having to look up documentation on what does what.


In my mind, I already had her hair design like her 3D version, but I just didn't have time to draw it, the psionic wings where an idea I had for a while too, but again, no time to draw, only time to 3D, lol. The easiest thing of this was the environment she's in, anything that's hard surface is easy for me, lol. Although I could make it look BETTER than that, but I'll save it for the actual series, it's currently titled: *FARSIDERS*.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 28, 2021)

Aurelians base form design

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 29, 2021)

I made energy swords in 3 flavors: Electric, Fire, and Plasma.




Every living thing and even some non-living things in Farsiders have "Spirit"(Mind, Body, and Spirit), which from it, is born one's elemental energy.

My elemental chart looks like this right now, energy swords are really effective with anything from the Aether category, and half of the Nether category(Plasma and Water swords). There are a different set of swords that are similar called Spirit Swords, except they only have a hole with no gem, and useable with any element, even Metal and Ice. Also, Molten is Lava/Magma basically, I was gonna name it Lava, lol.   



The differences should be apparent, for example "Void" is related to Hex and Darkness, it would be like a solid dark sphere of matter, while Darkness is more ethereal and energetic and Hex is somewhere in between.

Then, if one's power becomes high enough, they are able to attain one of the three transcendental traits: Such as time manipulation, so it's around that point people get hax abilities on top of they're elemental powers and other abilities.

MIND has it's own chart too, but not exactly an elemental one, lol. But theirs different types of psionic energy though. Think telekinesis, pyrokinesis, cryokinesis, and other psychic abilities. For example, somebody with spiritual fire won't be able to hit a pyrokinetic since they'll be able to defect flames that get thrown at them and if specialized entirely in pyrokinesis, manipulate the flames themselves. Although, I'm still working on the MIND aspect of things. For example, be kind of limiting if pyrokinesis could only manipulate flames and nothing else, so it can also generate fire out of nothing but it's own energy, especially manifesting a distance from the user unlike with regular Spiritual Fire that must be emitted from the self.

Things like premonitions, sensing with the mind, telepathy, those are all separate, just like how in Body, sight and hearing are completely unrelated to how durable or strong somebody is.

BODY is simple to understand, it's things like super strength, super speed, insane agility, ultra-durable skin, the list goes on, and how it is varies from person to person, such as somebody that can tank explosions, but can't carry more than what a normal human(oid) can, or a guy that can lift 30 tons, but would get hurt by the same explosion as the tanking guy, lol.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2021)

What are Nox, Azure?


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 29, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> What are Nox, Azure?


Nox is a toxic energy that changes properties depending on the users physical and mental abilities. Like some can make they're Nox into an acid-like energy attack, while others can make it a pure poison that weakens they're enemy if it gets on them. Also, combining elements doesn't make a new element, but rather gives the primary element in the mix the other elements properties. For example, water with electricity makes electrified water, and for Nox, Nox + Water would make it like a watery acid, or Nox + Gas a noxious, acid cloud.

Azure is similar to Ki and Fire in that it's an energetic state unlike it's relatives water and ice, but unlike Ki and Fire, it's impact feels more like a solid despite it's energy state. Basically, concussive force energy, rather than thermal energy that burns like Plasma(although even thermal energy types like Fire can have impact to them if the person mixes mental energy into it.

I'll probably end up redoing the system again before the series starts, but I'm going with this so far. And yes, it doesn't go by real life physics, but since this is a fictional story, I'm re-writing the laws of reality basically.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2021)

That’s actually a really awesome take. I had something similar in mind with my Magic system, but dropped it because I thought it was getting a little convoluted.

But the way you’ve organized them, makes it a lot more easy to digest. What’s the actual premise/storyline?


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 29, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> That’s actually a really awesome take. I had something similar in mind with my Magic system, but dropped it because I thought it was getting a little convoluted.
> 
> But the way you’ve organized them, makes it a lot more easy to digest. What’s the actual premise/storyline?



The premise is that a guy, from the farside of the continent,(thus the title of the story, Farsiders), wants to leave his opressive village and become a knight, but finds out along the way that not all that glitters is gold to put it simply. The main plot though is a bit more complex than that. I'm still deciding whether to make it front and center or slowly reveal it, right now I'll be going with the latter.

The first several arcs take place on this continent. The motivation of several characters is to reach the island of ID, where the miracle capital "Arcadia" is at. I can't say more than, I will reveal in the story "why" they want to go there.




The main character is from the southern most village of the abandoned territory of "Wheneverland", which is essentially a no-man's land. The village is called the "Junk Yard", which the meaning is both literal and metaphorical, since a lot of the denizens there are considered from races that are considered "inferior" to the ruling races (Platinum, Gold, and Silver.)

The interesting thing about the plane is that while it does rotate around a star, one side is ALWAYS facing towards it, so the other side is always dark(the twilight continent, which won't even be touched upon until future arcs).

Also, in this pic, you can see why the southernmost tip is where the "Farsiders" are from, it's permanent dusk there, just like it's permamnet noon on the island of ID.



So practically 96% of the art I post is related to or about this series, especially the weapons.

EDIT: What part of your magic system got covulated out of curiosity? Yeah, it can be hard trying to figure out how magic/fictional system work, I've actually been working on mines for a long time. I probably have over 60 pages for just the magic/abilities/power system alone.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2021)

Wow that’s gorgeous as fuck. Did you design that world map yourself?


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 29, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> Wow that’s gorgeous as fuck. Did you design that world map yourself?


Thanks, yes, I did, here's the other side of the day time part of the planet, a dragon shaped continent where the majority of the dragon population on the planet currently resides:



Here's the dark side of the planet, but lit up so you can see it. I can't spoil much about this continent other than there are people living there despite the fact that they are in perpetual night.


Drawing the outlines of every coast took several hours, then more just to add the terrain and stuff.

I'm super hyped about this story, I must bring it to fruition as soon as I possible, at the best possible quality I can muster.

I still gotta finish designing each environment at the surface level, so the assets for each locale are ready when the characters reach those areas.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2021)

Is this a whole game you’re designing?


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 29, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> Is this a whole game you’re designing?


It's going to be a 3D webcomic/webtoon, if I tried to make it a game, I would probably have only 1/5th of the 3D art you see, and 4/5th of my time would have been eaten by handling the game engine side of things.  Which is what happened with my last series which was a game.

So this time, I went all in on making 3D assets only, and it's paid off well.  It would be an animation, but I'd have to find appropiate VAs for each character, plus needing a stronger computer to animate fluidly(frame rate for real time playback drops from 30fps with just 1 character on screen, to like 2 fps with the environment and other things loaded in.)

So 3D webtoon is what I aim for, and all the assets and characters I made myself from scratch. 

I draw them in 2D first though before making them 3D, but sometimes I'll change the design while making it in 3D.



For example, this guy's lightning spear looks horrid in 2D  no matter how many times I redesigned it.


In 3D, the basic shape already is amazing(now I just gotta work on adding some details so it doesn't just look like a stick with a blade), but the blade of the spear itself is already friggin awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Aug 31, 2021)

Turtle shield:


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 31, 2021)

Jouninja said:


> It's going to be a 3D webcomic/webtoon, if I tried to make it a game, I would probably have only 1/5th of the 3D art you see, and 4/5th of my time would have been eaten by handling the game engine side of things.  Which is what happened with my last series which was a game.
> 
> So this time, I went all in on making 3D assets only, and it's paid off well.  It would be an animation, but I'd have to find appropiate VAs for each character, plus needing a stronger computer to animate fluidly(frame rate for real time playback drops from 30fps with just 1 character on screen, to like 2 fps with the environment and other things loaded in.)
> 
> ...


Wow that’s some really awesome stuff. I can’t wait to be able to just go digital. It’ll make my whole process so much easier.

Your art style is really unique. Reminds me of  the classic cartoons like Birdman and the like.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 31, 2021)

Aurelian with his mask off and on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 31, 2021)

Astrid the Valkyrie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xel (Sep 1, 2021)

Jouninja said:


> The interesting thing about the plane is that while it does rotate around a star, one side is ALWAYS facing towards it, so the other side is always dark(the twilight continent, which won't even be touched upon until future arcs).


Does that mean one side's extremely hot and the other extremely cold?


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 1, 2021)

Xel said:


> Does that mean one side's extremely hot and the other extremely cold?



Interesting reading. I even learned about tides.


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 2, 2021)

Dragon Dance, lol.




When I work on him again, and animate him with better moves, he'll be the "Dragon of Partying Down". lol




~Avant~ said:


> Wow that’s some really awesome stuff. I can’t wait to be able to just go digital. It’ll make my whole process so much easier.
> 
> Your art style is really unique. Reminds me of  the classic cartoons like Birdman and the like.


Ah, thanks, I wanted to have an original style, as much as possible at least. 



Xel said:


> Does that mean one side's extremely hot and the other extremely cold?


 Yes, more or less, but anything living on the planet can at a minimum, tank these temperatures that would otherwise kill a normal living organism on another planet. Especially since the ruling population are essentially bio-metal people, so the things they are capable of exceed what a "human"(which don't exist) would do. And if your not strong in body, you'd need strong spiritual or psychic powers to even withstand the harsh environment.

There is a reason I picked a sideways, tide locked planet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2021)

That dragon terrifies me.  

Jouninja becoming the J.R.R Tolkien of anime.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 2, 2021)

Fairy and Plasma blade united again at last.









RemChu said:


> That dragon terrifies me.
> 
> Jouninja becoming the J.R.R Tolkien of anime.



Thanks, I've got bigger and scarier dragons coming up.   True, it is turning out like an anime made my Tolkien.


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2021)

Jouninja said:


> Fairy and Plasma blade united again at last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I meant that like uh grand world building / setting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2021)

What tutorials did you follow for blender and are you exclusively using blender ?


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 2, 2021)

RemChu said:


> What tutorials did you follow for blender and are you exclusively using blender ?


Well, I think I must have watched a ton of vids in the past year more or less. There are so many to name, like Iridesium, Grant Abbit, Danny Mac, and several others, then eventually I was just reading the documentation, and heres an example playlist from one of these guys: 
Then afterwards, it's basically practicing what you've learned repeatedly, until you gain a good understanding of it. Then move on to another topic and repeat. By doing this, I was able to build up aspect by aspect the skills needed to make a character, weapons, environments, and other stuff.

Nowadays, I can just work in Blender now without even having to look up vids or read up on documents, this is the state I wanted to be in finally. Well, I still have to look up vids when I reach very advanced stuff like Geometry Nodes(and Nodes in general are the least explored topic in 3D for me, I can just do basic stuff in it, while Hard Surface Modeling is my strongest suite, where I can just make almost anything I want so far.)

EDIT: Yeah, I'm exclusively using blender, if it wasn't free, I wouldn't have known I had knack for 3D since 3DsMax and Maya are extremely expensive, and now you can't even own them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 6, 2021)

I updated this older model I had with my updated skill set.

Was also trying to test out some effects:


Working on the inside of a mouth:




Worked a bit on remaking the eye area mesh, although still needs some adjustments.


And I began work on the Gunslinger finally.


Alternate faces I sculpted, but for other gunslinger characters, so I gotta sculpt some elf ears for one of them.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 8, 2021)

New character. Isaac Witter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 8, 2021)

Back when I posted the wizard staffs and stuff, the characters I had in mind are in the bottom row. The main character has to seek out the mage on right since he specializes in crafting wooden weapons that can compete with steel ones, although that's all I can reveal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 16, 2021)

I've done it, after all these years of it in my head, the "All in One" Spell gun.


So basically, since it's a spell gun, you have to say the words of it's series and shell in the chamber in order to "cast" the shell spell/fire it. If your using the "Long Shot" series, you can just whisper it or even think it, since they compose mostly sniper and long range rounds.

The user can't switch to another bullet series until they spent the current rounds or eject the magazine. Also, rounds can be psionic or solid, but the end result will be similar so long as it's the same series and shell type.





Here are some good examples of a gunslinger with a spell gun evoking the shell spell's name to fire it.


 My favorite of those are the "Cheap Shot" series for their variety of unique shells("trick shot" in that one panel was an error, it was suppose to say "Cheap Shot"), such as immobilizing rounds, "flashbang" rounds, special rounds, etc, but I do have a soft spot for the Hot Shot and Big Shot series of shell spells. The "Final shot" series is the most devastating of shell spells, but also require the most energy and focus, lol

More info in this image here:


There are guns with triggers for those who can't use their thoughts or chants to activate certain weapons, since in this world, the variety of weapons is pretty big.

And only to accommodate the various different "builds" and parameters people have, so that there's an optimal weapon for everybody.

A better look at the different bullets and magazines:





Oh yeah, for comparison, my 1st 3D gun ever that I put my best into at the time, vs the gun I finished recently not even using my best:


Did I just no diff'ed the obstacle called "difficulty" for a gun of this complexity?  Maybe.


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 23, 2021)

The near final result, I wanted to work more on him, but I have to move on, I'll return to him later though:






My most dope character so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 24, 2021)

Edited his design a bit and tried to slap some color on him with color pencil. Wish I could do this digitally, but gotta wait for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 1, 2021)

Join "A Booster Shot of Art" drawing contest now!



Click <> for details.​


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 3, 2021)

Nathaniel Veritas concept design.

Felicity Ashford concept design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 9, 2021)

Rough picture of the main cast so far


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 11, 2021)

Here's every character of a specific generation(they're all within 12 years of each other from the youngest to oldest.)

The sketches in red tint are from my previous style so they need to be redrawn/redesigned to my current style, although some, like the Gunslinger Dragon, might not change much). Some new or udpated sketches like the monkey guy and knight at the very bottom.

1st column are all knights, 2nd column are Princesses/Princes, and the rest are retainers/vassals(although some in name only and do whatever they want or just to go along with the rules of the game, which is all I can say about that for now.)

These teams aren't final, I might switch the bunny/moth to the second row, I might even cut the teams in half and make teams of 5 to 6 on average once I finish designed the other princesses/princes.

Also, there is a reason certain rows are empty, those three have something in common.  (Although I will add team mates/vassals for them later.)




Oh yeah, and some 3D:













And yeah, his muffler wraps around his sword to hold it on his back when he's not using it. I'm still wrestling with the idea of wether he can do some low level psychokinesis to move his muffler around, but that might mess up his stats/parameters, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 15, 2021)

Fuck if, lemme put some here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Divell (Oct 16, 2021)

Wolfdude Colorized, 

+ What would be his face.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 17, 2021)

Drawing Contest 6 voting threads are up!

View entries  .

Vote  and .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 17, 2021)

Just finished it. How does it look?


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 20, 2021)

In the end, I decided to make him a little taller than in the concept art since he looks more intimidating that way.








These three together in 3D at last, lol.






Some shots of Knight vs Gunslinger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 21, 2021)

Back! Been trying to relearn my way around Krita all week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 22, 2021)

Boom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 23, 2021)

The Big Guy



The Smart Guy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 30, 2021)

I've come a long way in 3D, the top model is what I made as a 3D noob, while the bottom is what I made last month, lol. With far less verts, I achieve more. Funny that it's the same character essentially.



All these old 3D models where dense with verts, while managing to look bad.


The remakes are just superior and actually useable in game engines.


All characters from the series in the same scene:


Gunslinger casually blocking a melee attack from the knight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2021)

Jouninja said:


> I've come a long way in 3D, the top model is what I made as a 3D noob, while the bottom is what I made last month, lol. With far less verts, I achieve more. Funny that it's the same character essentially.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope this gets popular when you start to make the comic. Very unique looking. 
You should go pitch this to an animation studio and get a show going or something.


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 30, 2021)

RemChu said:


> I hope this gets popular when you start to make the comic. Very unique looking.
> You should go pitch this to an animation studio and get a show going or something.


Thanks, once I get far enough in the comic, pitching it to an animation studio would be a good idea.

I posted that very same progress pic in reddit, it got 300+ in a day.


And just before it, I posted a joke weapon, a banana lightsaber, or "Banan-saber", and it got +600.


Ihttps://twitter.com/theefenders/status/1451327999379480578

I wanted to train for 2 more months, but I think I might be ready.


----------



## Divell (Oct 30, 2021)

Jouninja said:


> Thanks, once I get far enough in the comic, pitching it to an animation studio would be a good idea.
> 
> I posted that very same progress pic in reddit, it got 300+ in a day.
> 
> ...


Where are you going to be posting the comic?


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 31, 2021)

Divell said:


> Where are you going to be posting the comic?


On webtoons, same account as the one I posted this webcomic, which is my highest rated comic at 9/10, I had done three other comics on a different account, they all got between 3 and 5 out of 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 3, 2021)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Gold




Theme of the week tags get burnt out or something? In any case, @Bontakun here be that theme of the week entry

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 3, 2021)

Lines for Pyra in a maid outfit, glasses and ponytail. I think I covered most of my bases   



Just kind of felt pretty good this afternoon after I finished that mech, and this was the result. will color later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Nov 4, 2021)

Quite the monster family

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 4, 2021)

Yay

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stein (Nov 6, 2021)

paintings of Arca and Bayonetta I've started in the past few days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 9, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Gold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah apparently we lost hashtag function sometime along the way of upgrading. Doesn't really matter though since I can still search for #themeoftheweek


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 9, 2021)

IF you read Tower of God, you know who's sword this is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 10, 2021)

Tried out some different things ontop of the usual cell shading - like, painted on a new top layer over the entire thing with a textured brush and messed with the opacity and changed the layer's property to colorize or burn, can't remember which. I like the effect and I'll try to experiment toning it down and ramping it up in the future.



Bontakun said:


> Yeah apparently we lost hashtag function sometime along the way of upgrading. Doesn't really matter though since I can still search for #themeoftheweek


I think I'll just @ you to make it a bit easier on you - and I'll throw the hashtag on there just incase it gets fixed too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Tried out some different things ontop of the usual cell shading - like, painted on a new top layer over the entire thing with a textured brush and messed with the opacity and changed the layer's property to colorize or burn, can't remember which. I like the effect and I'll try to experiment toning it down and ramping it up in the future.
> 
> 
> I think I'll just @ you to make it a bit easier on you - and I'll throw the hashtag on there just incase it gets fixed too.


Keep doing this looks nice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 11, 2021)

The Burning Order has mostly people who have Fire, Plasma, Lava, and other burning elements. Unlike the other Fire Knight I've shown who uses a solid blade that he can imbue with fire, this one makes a blade of fire from his hilt which is a specialized spirit-based weapon.




The other fire knight and the princess he serves for comparison.


Also, drew some dragon people.


Originally, I had the taller female dragon at nearly half the size, although she looks more imposing in her final size in the group pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 11, 2021)

Tats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 21, 2021)

I never took into account the camera perspective and lens stuff, the eyes look way bigger than I intended them to be. Gonna have to remake their models either partially or fully.


Gryphon:

Hair Glitch:


Just a still:







The full thing would have had that dragon prowling around in the background and eventually confront them. Although I SHOULDN'T be doing animations, lol, I should be making NPR 3D models for the webtoon.  (Which is what the gryphon is).


PBR shader is great for things like animation and action games, but NPR(think Guilty Gear Strive graphics) is more suitable for a webtoon.

Oh yeah, the series name is "Farsiders". Might change last minute, but Im 96% sure this will be the title.

I've done a few NPR tests, trying out different shaders, the models themeselves have to be partially remade to look better in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 13, 2021)

Santa Mythra wip. Giving the new tablet a spin. The one above also kinda was too, but it was initially sketched with the old one. This is fully new tablet here.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 14, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2021)

Very cool, nice back ground bro. Nice design for the character, don't know if you made it up or not.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2021)

Jouninja said:


> I never took into account the camera perspective and lens stuff, the eyes look way bigger than I intended them to be. Gonna have to remake their models either partially or fully.
> 
> 
> Gryphon:
> ...


Cool cool cool.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 15, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Very cool, nice back ground bro. Nice design for the character, don't know if you made it up or not.



Thankee. I made her up. I really liked this random character I made earlier:

So I gave her a scar and the background of a sky pirate captain who hunts giant monster birds and adorns herself with their feathers, and her ship with their bones. Even came up with a short but fun little cameo sequence with her in my fabled robot maid comic.



*sigh* one day. . . .

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Cool cool cool.


Thanks, the series was suppose to start December 12th, but I wasn't able to save up enough money in time(since I wasn't able to find enough client work in my old skill set of video editing/graphic design due to increased competition), so I decided to put my 3D skills to work and I managed to find a way to find clients for it, although now I'm just racing to have enough money before rent is due in a few days.

Then I just gotta enough 3D clients to outweight costs of living then I might be start in late December, but most likely I might just postpone the comic till February or March and just try to save up enough(since the comic itself will require maybe 6 to 8 hours a day of work to make it look as good as possible.)

Anyways, I'm working on my 3rd ever 3D related freelance job since I started offering the services for it. Here I'm making a 3D model based on the client's illustrations.

Here's when I made the initial block up and sculpting.





And this video is after I retopologized her and did some animation tests.








This commission is far from finished though. Probably another day or two of work, maybe even three.

But yeah, that's the reason I haven't been able to start my own project yet(and the method I use for creating models in that is a lot faster, but the drawback of those models is they can't be animated or used for things like VRchat, since it requires a lot of meticulous work to get working for either of those.) While I at least can fix any errors on the quick-made models through photoshop by touching up renders of the scenes(which is why they'll be using a pseudo 2D style.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 16, 2021)

You going to get a lot of uh certain kinds of fans with that one man. ^

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 16, 2021)

RemChu said:


> You going to get a lot of uh certain kinds of fans with that one man. ^


The client who commissioned this is fully aware of that, lol. It's their design after all. 

Plus, "nothing new under the sun/somethings never change" is in play here. Those "fans" existed then, and they exist now.



Also, I don't want to spend another minute doing jobs for any skill other than 3D.


----------



## Gin (Dec 17, 2021)

quick cheetah 4fun

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Dec 20, 2021)

Question:  Is it alright to post short fancomics in here too?
And I cant seen some of the art posted here, from example Loni's art. Is it because the link is too old?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2021)

TabascoPrivatee17 said:


> Question:  Is it alright to post short fancomics in here too?
> And I cant seen some of the art posted here, from example Loni's art. Is it because the link is too old?


You made the fan comic? Sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 21, 2021)

Gin said:


> quick cheetah 4fun


Big cats  love me some pussy that can kill me.


----------



## Gin (Dec 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2021)

How many hours did that one take you to make?


----------



## Gin (Dec 26, 2021)

RemChu said:


> How many hours did that one take you to make?


idkman, i should really time myself, i still work very inefficiently tho


----------



## Gin (Dec 26, 2021)

drew this for my mom for xmas tho and it only took me two fairly lazy days which is quick for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 26, 2021)

Gin said:


> drew this for my mom for xmas tho and it only took me two fairly lazy days which is quick for me


It's very nice. I like the colors and the gradient effect with the sky. Cool.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Breadman (Dec 27, 2021)

Jouninja said:


> The Burning Order has mostly people who have Fire, Plasma, Lava, and other burning elements. Unlike the other Fire Knight I've shown who uses a solid blade that he can imbue with fire, this one makes a blade of fire from his hilt which is a specialized spirit-based weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big buff dragon momma. Very good.

Also, side note... did you used to have an account on Smogon? I feel like I've seen your art on there before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 30, 2021)

Finally got my hands on a tablet to go digital. Here’s my progress so far in my main characters final form. Conceptually it was intended to be a kind of Anti-Majin Dark Schneider in appearance type of form.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 31, 2021)

Aurelian Sinclair, starting design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 31, 2021)

Breadman said:


> Big buff dragon momma. Very good.
> 
> Also, side note... did you used to have an account on Smogon? I feel like I've seen your art on there before.


Thanks and yeah I do, I need to post in that thread too, lol, it was recently active 2 months ago I think. And nice to see somebody else that's been around the web, or with an account that's got some years behind it like mines.

Anyways, it's FINISHED, more or less, the commissioner loved it. They really brought the avatar to life. I don't have VR gear, so I wouldn't know what it's like, all I can do, is *MAKE* them, lol.






I personally delivered it to their virtual house, in the mysterious virtual world that "The company formerly known as Facebook" is trying to take over, lol.   I kid, I kid, lol. I wonder how this metaverse thing is going to turn out.

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2021)

How much did they pay you ? 
Very cool.


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 1, 2022)

RemChu said:


> How much did they pay you ?
> Very cool.


Thanks, scared the sh## outta me when this static(well, not really), when this lifeless doll I've been working on for so many hours suddenly comes to life and starts talking, moving and making faces at me when the client donned the mask, so to speak.

I'd have to PM you what they paid, but basically 50% of what I'll be charging future clients for this same job.

It was a "Initial client" discount, since it was my first full VR job and my 3rd 3D job so far(the previous two where a modifying somebody's existing VR avatar by giving it hair and a color change, that job itself averaged out to like $15 an hour for several hours of work, the 2nd job was for 3D abstract looping animation, which averaged out even higher than the last one for about 4 to 5 hours of work total.)

For this full VR avatar, I did way better than I expected and now know that my skills have a much high ceiling than I thought.

For comparison, here are my 1st two rigged avatars ever, back when I only had like a week or two of 3D education and once I had those basics I made the mistake of trying to make 3D avatars instead of studying further into it.



The "good enough" attitude is what leads to mediocre work. (The only good thing is the texture work on the right one, but that's a 2D skill.)

This 3D avatar I made when I was months into my 3D studies, so it's much better, but it wasn't quite there yet, bad shader use, totally unoptimized, and other flaws plagued it. My training wasn't done so I couldn't offer avatar services at that point in time(although that screenshot is from last night, I donned the avatar since it's the last one I made before this clients, lol.) 


So we reach the present, the avatar I created for the client is decently optimized, the shader use is excellent, and it has capabilities other avatars I've made have never had such as facial expressions, blinking, eye tracking, and so on. All possible on 1.5 years of 3D knowledge.

An entire year of study made a huge difference in being able to tackle what was once a monumental task to me.

It's like an rpg, the early avatars are me with 6 attack power, so I could neverr fully defeat the boss monster who has 1,000 hp.

The 2nd avatar has like 50 attack, but I'd be dead before depleting the boss's hp.

The 3rd avatar is like having 300 attack power, so 3 hits takes out the boss, symbolizing a truly finished, working avatar.  

Having 1000 attack power would be like being an expert that can churn these things out quickly and efficiently. 

Sorry, I wanted to use a silly analogy, my whole goal was to metaphorically have enough "attack power" aka skill to be able to do this work.

A lot of people don't understand this, they literally throw themselves into 3D work(or other skilled jobs) without sufficient understanding of the subject matter.  Instead of taking the time of earning the skill, they want gratification asap, imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2022)

Very nice. Wishing you all the success this year with your new enterprise. Very good work on the character modeling and rigging. Very cool it can do expressions.


----------



## Magic (Jan 1, 2022)

Up your rate btw. 15 an hour is minimum wage shit.


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Jan 3, 2022)

Here is the short fancomic. It focuses on the troll Kankri Vantas. You might have to had read homestuck in order for it to make sense, but it's not necessary.  The pages became a bit huge. Click on the Spoiler buttom to reveal them.

*Spoiler*: _Page 1 and 2_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 4, 2022)

Made a dirty quick low poly dragon, tested visemes and stuff.





RemChu said:


> Very nice. Wishing you all the success this year with your new enterprise. Very good work on the character modeling and rigging. Very cool it can do expressions.


Thanks, I wish you a good year as well. Yeah, I'm just gonna do full time work in 3D for this year, it's my plan. If I reach my financial goal, then I start the webcomic I was planning.





RemChu said:


> Up your rate btw. 15 an hour is minimum wage shit.


True, although, until I garner a really good reputation, I won't be able to up the price for the 1st month or two. When I freelanced in graphic design, I couldn't break in till I offered low rates(started at $8), and as my reputation increased over the span of 4 years, I kept upping the price, till my final month I was making $30 an hour per client. Unfortunately, freelancing has no job security, I had to stop working for, I think 6 to 8 months to take care of an ailing relative. When i got back to freelancing, I lost my spotlight, and most clients had moved on to to other freelancers. Only about 3 kept in contact in the years after, although the work they would ask for is infrequent. Graphic Design days are behind me though. (And after I had worked as a Video Editor for 3 years, then after that I did outdoor jobs for 3 years till the lockdowns started and forced me back to being indoors, which is when I finally had the chance to study 3D).

I've got some funny pics of me trying to study 3D in my breaks during outdoor job years, to no avail/little progress since labor drains both mind and body.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2022)

Wow Jack of all trades. Video editor too.


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 10, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Wow Jack of all trades. Video editor too.


Thanks, yeah, the only problem with jack of all trades is that you still only have 24 hours in a day, and your not as good as a specialist(although Video Editing I'm at least near specialized in, graphic design and 2D not so much, just average when compared to the other freelancers in the field for that.)

At least with 3D, I'm seeing leaps and bounds with my growth in it within just the last 1.5 years, while I hit a ceiling in 2D and never really broke it even after 5 years of trying.

I actually used this guy to do test streams.

It was meant to be a quick, low poly test model/rig to try out the lip sync, eye movement, and stuff myself. But I might use it as an avatar and stream for the heckofit and maybe increase awareness of my 3D services to Vtubers and VR users.

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Stein (Jan 20, 2022)

bell hooks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jan 25, 2022)

Medibang Pro


----------



## Stein (Mar 1, 2022)

saw that the amazon lotr series trailer and was reminded i have unfinished drawings of Galadriel and Feanor from last year. Put a bit more time into them over the past 2 weeks.




Gonna try and draw a cute pic of Luthien and Beren soon.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 1, 2022)

First Genshin fanart lol. Putting it in spoilers just in case cause it’s based on leaks

Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Karasu (Mar 6, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Thankee. I made her up. I really liked this random character I made earlier:
> 
> 
> So I gave her a scar and the background of a sky pirate captain who hunts giant monster birds and adorns herself with their feathers, and her ship with their bones. Even came up with a short but fun little cameo sequence with her in my fabled robot maid comic.
> ...



That's pretty damn cool. Great work.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 28, 2022)

First time posting here. Hope I’m doing this right.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Apr 3, 2022)

Woodcutter chopping wood.





I fucked up the hands.


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Apr 4, 2022)

Sketched this class.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hazard (Apr 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gin (Apr 10, 2022)

first tryhard thing i've drawn this year

Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Divell (Apr 21, 2022)

anyone else has been reading OSP Red’s Aurora?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Divell (Apr 23, 2022)

This is the best I have done in procreate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 24, 2022)

Redesigning my main character

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2022)

Almost done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Apr 29, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> Almost done


Where is my neck Avant? Where is my neck?!!

Looks awesome dude.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2022)

I 


Divell said:


> Where is my neck Avant? Where is my neck?!!
> 
> Looks awesome dude.


I got lazy but the neck is there lol. I’ll tweek it when I’m done with his legs and the final details lol

Thanks man. My other two main characters are coming along too, I’m going to post the three of them together once they’re done


----------



## Divell (Apr 29, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> I
> 
> I got lazy but the neck is there lol. I’ll tweek it when I’m done with his legs and the final details lol
> 
> Thanks man. My other two main characters are coming along too, I’m going to post the three of them together once they’re done


Nah man, it looks good. Your prior shows perfectly fit. Is just the clashing color of the neck armor with the hair.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2022)

Notes noted. Definitely will adjust the neck color

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 3, 2022)

Messing around.

Lost the will to mess further before moving on to the remaining 3 legs on the other side. Lets call it a "stylistic choice" and move on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Divell (May 4, 2022)

So far probably my best work in procreate and first time actually coloring in procreate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 8, 2022)

Design update. What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Divell (May 8, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> Design update. What do you guys think?


Is he going to be doing a lot of fighting?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 8, 2022)

Divell said:


> Is he going to be doing a lot of fighting?


He utilizes two main fighting styles
One is a heavy anti-army style. (Think Guts Dragons Slayer meets Dark Schneider’s Magic)

The second is a more nimble fighting style, where he drops the cape, and uses the sword seen above. This style is a mixture of orthodox and unorthodox sword play, where he dances between the two styles in order to throw off his opponents timing


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> Design update. What do you guys think?


Looks like a monster hunter.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 8, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Looks like a monster hunter.


I’ll take it. “The Hunters” are an actual faction in my story, based on a mythic account of Latin and Native American cultures. One of the trials a Hunter must face is their “First Hunt”, where they go into the wild and seek out an “Ever Wild”, basically the basis behind creatures from mythology.

My main character, Aurelian, is descended from the Hunters on his mother’s side. So at the age of ten, he traveled from Spain to America, to begin his training as Hunter. Eventually crossing paths with what will be his “Ever Wild”, the Black Maned Jaguar. So that’s where his left arm and the feathered hair accessory comes from.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Divell (May 8, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> He utilizes two main fighting styles
> One is a heavy anti-army style. (Think Guts Dragons Slayer meets Dark Schneider’s Magic)
> 
> The second is a more nimble fighting style, where he drops the cape, and uses the sword seen above. This style is a mixture of orthodox and unorthodox sword play, where he dances between the two styles in order to throw off his opponents timing


No, I meant if he’s going to be drawn fighting or animated. Because that will be an honest to god nightmare.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 8, 2022)

Divell said:


> No, I meant if he’s going to be drawn fighting or animated. Because that will be an honest to god nightmare.


I actually look forward to drawing him in those dynamic angles. Look at the art from Bastard!! Or the art from Hardcore Leveling Warrior, or if you look at games like Granblue Fantasy, their characters have a shit ton of details on them. I welcome the challenge of it.

Once I finish this design completely (the legs have been the bane of my existence) I plan to show off a few action panels just to familiarize myself more.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Divell (May 8, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> I actually look forward to drawing him in those dynamic angles. Look at the art from Bastard!! Or the art from Hardcore Leveling Warrior, or if you look at games like Granblue Fantasy, their characters have a shit ton of details on them. I welcome the challenge of it.
> 
> Once I finish this design completely (the legs have been the bane of my existence) I plan to show off a few action panels just to familiarize myself more.


Alright, do it bro. Will look forward to it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 8, 2022)

Divell said:


> Alright, do it bro. Will look forward to it.


Thanks man, that little bit of encouragement really goes a long way.


----------



## Divell (May 9, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> Thanks man, that little bit of encouragement really goes a long way.


Hey go hammer, I honestly love to see new people’s work, specially when is that beautifully detailed.


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2022)

don't  think  i posted this ^

rest are sketches from last week.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karasu (May 10, 2022)

RemChu said:


>




Duuuuude the first in this series - love it!!!


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Duuuuude the first in this series - love it!!!


I didn't make that up lol. Was a pic of an anime girl crying. Just drew my own lol.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2022)

Took around an 1 hour and 2 minutes, mainly because of the coloring.
People really like the Tanjiro one so doing more Demon Slayer characters

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2022)

Have just started drawing again, looking at how to draw YouTube Stuff, anatomy books, and other things. But I just thought I would do this for fun tonight while nothing happened at work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Have just started drawing again, looking at how to draw YouTube Stuff, anatomy books, and other things. But I just thought I would do this for fun tonight while nothing happened at work.


Nice nice


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2022)

dump 

Made this a uh last week? I don't remember.


Then this Nello one




From today ,

warm up doodles




Then uh



took 38 mins


This next one took 23 minutes


----------



## Catamount (Jun 10, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 11, 2022)

Finally landed on a finished concept I didn’t entirely hate. I think I’m done with him. What are your inputs?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 19, 2022)

Just wanted to draw him from a different angle honestly

Edit: Would anyone be able to tell me how to make this my sig?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2022)

quick sketch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> Just wanted to draw him from a different angle honestly
> 
> Edit: Would anyone be able to tell me how to make this my sig?


Looks pretty good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2022)

another quick


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)

could animate this lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2022)

My book cover/logo design



How do I upload pics without the annoying Imgur frame?


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 3, 2022)

Quick question before I post some art- 
By fanart is that only from official shows/series or could it be YouTube fanart as well?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 4, 2022)

Could be whatever


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 14, 2022)

Mio from Xenoblade 3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 15, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Quick question before I post some art-
> By fanart is that only from official shows/series or could it be YouTube fanart as well?


YouTube works! You can draw fanart from any series. Webcomics. Doujinshis.

Some characters, like Vtubers, blur the line between official and YouTube anyway

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Aug 4, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> My book cover/logo design
> 
> 
> 
> How do I upload pics without the annoying Imgur frame?


hmmm try copy image location and put it insige [ img] brackets?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 6, 2022)

RemChu said:


> hmmm try copy image location and put it insige [ img] brackets?


Tried it already, didn’t work


----------



## Magic (Aug 6, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> Tried it already, didn’t work


use img.bb to host ur images?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 6, 2022)

My Cosmology Map

The three trees are supposed to represent the Sefirot Tree, Yggdrasil Tree, and Qlippoth Tree


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 15, 2022)

Quickie sketch to get the draw muscles going again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rakiyo (Sep 15, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Quickie sketch to get the draw muscles going again


Loving the lineart, great job

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 15, 2022)

Had a lot of fun with this one, will try to color:

m

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Divell (Sep 16, 2022)

Not gonna lie, I thought those were leaves.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 13, 2022)

Sketch of Sena from Xenoblade 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 15, 2022)

Working out my Magic system


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2022)

Main character redesign overhaul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 23, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> Main character redesign overhaul


God damn that shit looks cool.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2022)

Divell said:


> God damn that shit looks cool.


My bitch came out clean as fuck 

I made a (pretty much) step by step slideshow of how it came together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 24, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> My bitch came out clean as fuck
> 
> I made a (pretty much) step by step slideshow of how it came together.


It looks good ngl

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> Main character redesign overhaul


I like everything but the mask on the face. 
Kinda like those Korean Mmo vibe to it.  A lot of work into it design wise.
Gj man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 25, 2022)

Magic said:


> I like everything but the mask on the face.
> Kinda like those Korean Mmo vibe to it.  A lot of work into it design wise.
> Gj man.


Here’s how it came together. The face bandages are removable. He has 6 other “forms” or outfits. I’m working on them now (alongside my childrens book )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2022)

Looks squishy. 
nice form

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 21, 2022)

Will color soon


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2022)

you still give points @Bontakun
old name RemChu


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Art Pimp 2


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2022)

Captures that like 90s anime feel.  Good hair and pose.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 21, 2022)

You’re on fire dude

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 21, 2022)

Some more

*Spoiler*: __ 




































lol

Reactions: Winner 2 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 1, 2022)

Lucina from Fire Emblem Awakening:





Magic said:


> Captures that like 90s anime feel.  Good hair and pose.


Thanks. Didn't know you changed you name lol. But yeah, that 90's feel is what I'm chasing. Coloring and shading wise anyways. Kinda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 11, 2022)

Aurelian Sinclair: a.k.a “The Boogeyman” is resurrected from a four hundred year long slumber by one of the Death Gods, a powerful class of Reapers as one of his agents; a Revenant.

In my story, Revenants are resurrected people and characters from myth and legend and folk tales. They are able to harness the Grand Element: “Khora” the very fabric expression of the field of “Space”. An attribute acquired by having been resurrected by a Reaper.

Revenants come in 5 Tiers
Tier 5 starting from the bottom up, are the Undertakers. Upon resurrection these are bottom class tier Revenants, more like zombies. That obey every command of their Reaper patron. They are distinctly mummified in various ways according to the traditions of the Reaper. They possess a three inch thick space dilation field, where bullets slow ever so gently, and when faced with taking in the ordeal of succumbing to their bites, makes the ordeal feel everlasting.

Tier 4
Banshee’s: Space, what amount a persons body is limited by, the field of space inhabited can be extended through sound. Thus the Banshees. A scream is not the only way to produce sound. Aurelian whistles and he is able to access the Banshee ability to travel through and teleport in space.

Tier 3: (Concept Drawing Design)
Wraiths: “The Angels of Death”. Attaining the powers of those of a Reaper, a Revenant is given glowing wings made of White Noise. Granting them the ability to travel at will and bear scythes that can cut through dimensions.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 12, 2022)

Bythos Monad

The True God of my story. (Working out my lore)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 17, 2022)

Bythos Monad breaks “Th Great Silence” and Ushers in the Cosmogenesis that would follow, with the First Sound: “Aum Mani Padme Om”


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 26, 2022)

Merry Christmas guys! Barely in the timeframe, but I'm in it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 28, 2022)

The Great Sefiroth and Qlippoth Trees


----------



## ~Avant~ (Yesterday at 12:39 AM)

Kal El King of Krypton


----------

